# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  Longest OwnedCore thread

## KuRIoS

Just for the fun of it I thought, lets make the longest OwnedCore thread. So how long can we get it (thats what she said yesterday) :P
I will begin by asking a question, the next user replies and asks a new one.. One can respond with a picture if he/she wants.

How much gold have you ever owned in WoW?

----------


## visitor

> How much gold have you ever owned in WoW?


Not a lot really - 17000 maybe.

----------


## Zoidberg

> Just for the fun of it I thought, lets make the longest OwnedCore thread. So how long can we get it (thats what she said yesterday) :P
> I will begin by asking a question, the next user replies and asks a new one.. One can respond with a picture if he/she wants.
> 
> How much gold have you ever owned in WoW?


Ignoring the above post since he did not ask a question.
20k.
What is your goal in life?

----------


## Freefall552

My goal in life is not to have a goal in life. (damn)

What's your thought on Sweden?

----------


## Zoidberg

> My goal in life is not to have a goal in life. (damn)
> 
> What's your thought on Sweden?


Most swedes I've met are immature as hell.

What flavour of cake do you prefer?

----------


## Freefall552

> Most swedes I've met are immature as hell.
> 
> What flavour of cake do you prefer?


One word. Strawberry!

What made you join Mmowned?

----------


## Zoidberg

> One word. Strawberry!
> 
> What made you join Mmowned?


Found it on google, thought the site looked awesome and I wanted to join the community. That was back in March 07.

Boxers or Briefs?

----------


## Freefall552

> Found it on google, thought the site looked awesome and I wanted to join the community. That was back in March 07.
> 
> Boxers or Briefs?


Long boxers all the way! Can't stand tight clothes.  :Frown: 

Xbox or Playstation? Why?

----------


## Zoidberg

> <br><br>One word. Strawberry!<br><br>What made you join Mmowned?
> 
> Long boxers all the way! Can't stand tight clothes. 
> 
> Xbox or Playstation? Why?


Xbox, mainly because of the controller. It just feels way better in your hands than PS controllers.

Favorite dish?

----------


## Freefall552

> Xbox, mainly because of the controller. It just feels way better in your hands than PS controllers.
> 
> Favorite dish?


Same here  :Big Grin:  Plates probably, mainly because they're easily cleaned ^^

Skype or Ventrilo when you're less than 4 people?

----------


## Zoidberg

> Same here  Plates probably, mainly because they're easily cleaned ^^
> 
> Skype or Ventrilo when you're less than 4 people?


That's not what the question was about, but fair enough.

Skype. Dunno, just don't like vent.

Homework or freetime?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Freefall552

> That's not what the question was about, but fair enough.
> 
> Skype. Dunno, just don't like vent.
> 
> Homework or freetime?


Freetime ovbiously ^^

Take a piss, or take a crap?

----------


## Zoidberg

> Freetime ovbiously ^^
> 
> Take a piss, or take a crap?


Hmm... Probably to take a piss. Doesn't take as long as a crap.

If you could move to any country, which would it be and why?

----------


## Freefall552

> Hmm... Probably to take a piss. Doesn't take as long as a crap.
> 
> If you could move to any country, which would it be and why?


England, I like their accent and I want to live in a english speaking country.

Skiis or snowboard?

----------


## Maisteri

Snowboard because it's easier.

Longest time you have ever stayed up? (In hours)

----------


## Freefall552

> Snowboard because it's easier.
> 
> Longest time you have ever stayed up? (In hours)


Ugh hard one, 30 maybe.

Touch or buttons? (Phones)

----------


## suicidity

@ Maisteri - 72 and 56 ( wanted to answer it  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

Touch, because I like touching things other than me.

Battlefield 3 or MW3?

----------


## Serpious

> @ Maisteri - 72 and 56 ( wanted to answer it  )
> 
> Touch, because I like touching things other than me.
> 
> Battlefield 3 or MW3?


That's a hard one..

Battlefield. But MW3 isn't far behind, only cause I wanna play the MW3 campaign.

C++ or C#?

----------


## suicidity

C++. I'm a C++ programmer and can't stand it when I don't have enough control over things.

Why do you frequent OwnedCore?

----------


## Aldun

> C++. I'm a C++ programmer and can't stand it when I don't have enough control over things.
> 
> Why do you frequent OwnedCore?


Because of the community.

What do you regret most in life?

----------


## Harambeqt

> Because of the community.
> 
> What do you regret most in life?


Hmm, got caught doing graffiti on a train. - 2.500$
--
What do you think about Minecraft ?

----------


## Freefall552

> Because of the community.
> 
> What do you regret most in life?


Touching my own penis.

Headphones or speakers?

----------


## Ground Zero

> Hmm, got caught doing graffiti on a train. - 2.500$
> --
> What do you think about Minecraft ?


****ing awesome.

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?

----------


## Freefall552

> ****ing awesome.
> 
> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


They've tried.

Has any video game company really taken such measure to make a game so realistic?

----------


## KuRIoS

> Has any video game company really taken such measure to make a game so realistic?


"Lula inside" was quite realistic

Spit or swallow?

----------


## Zoidberg

> "Lula inside" was quite realistic
> 
> Spit or swallow?


Spit.

Chocolate or winegum?

----------


## Destony

Chocolate, winegums are sickening to me :/

Apple or android or blackberry?

----------


## Zoidberg

> Chocolate, winegums are sickening to me :/
> 
> Apple or android or blackberry?


Android.

Car or motorcycle?

----------


## Alth

Car.

What do you eat for breakfast (generally)?

----------


## Jaerin

> Car.
> 
> What do you eat for breakfast (generally)?


2 white chocolate macadameia nut cookies and a bottle of diet mt dew.

hookers or blow?

----------


## Sychotix

For breakfast, I kickass and chew bubblegum... and I'm all of of gum.

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?

----------


## KuRIoS

> For breakfast, I kickass and chew bubblegum... and I'm all of of gum.
> 
> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


repost and not even original.. :P

Sniping or botting?

----------


## Destony

Botting, sniping never worked for me :/ 

PC or Console?

----------


## Zoidberg

> Botting, sniping never worked for me :/ 
> 
> PC or Console?


PC if it's an FPS/RTS game or a game with possibility of mods. Otherwise console.

Light or Darkness?

----------


## DrakeFish

> PC if it's an FPS/RTS game or a game with possibility of mods. Otherwise console.
> 
> Light or Darkness?


I'll go for Darkness, I heard they had cookies there.

Atari Consoles or NES?

----------


## Igzz

> I'll go for Darkness, I heard they had cookies there.
> 
> Atari Consoles or NES?


Definately NES.

What is your opinion on Canada?

----------


## Jaerin

> Definately NES.
> 
> What is your opinion on Canada?


Full of Hippies and pretend french people.

Since it got ignored earlier...Hookers or Blow?

----------


## Dombo

No hookers, they have aids.

Where should I go on a holiday next year?

----------


## DrakeFish

> Canada has a crappy accent.
> 
> Where would you reccomend me to go on a holiday?


Canada. 

Favorite Fast Food meal and why?

----------


## JD

> Canada. 
> 
> Favorite Fast Food meal and why?


Big mac, it's delicious and it's filling enough to keep drinking  :Wink: 

Boobs or ass?

----------


## Zoidberg

> Big mac, it's delicious and it's filling enough to keep drinking 
> 
> Boobs or ass?


Ass.

Breakfast or Dinner?

----------


## JD

> Ass.
> 
> Breakfast or Dinner?


 Brinner!

Futurama or Family guy?

----------


## Ground Zero

> Brinner!
> 
> Futurama or Family guy?


Family Guy

- 

Give Justin Beiber a blow job (have to swallow) or take it up the ass from Jedward.

----------


## shadowsx

> Family Guy
> 
> - 
> 
> Give Justin Beiber a blow job (have to swallow) or take it up the ass from Jedward.


Up the ass.

-

Cat or dog?

----------


## Freefall552

> Up the ass.
> 
> -
> 
> Cat or dog?


Dog, cats makes your home smelly.

Audi or Renault? Why?

----------


## Linken91

> Dog, cats makes your home smelly.
> 
> Audi or Renault? Why?


Audi obviously! German engineering is far greater than French!

Communism or Capitalism? Motivate.

----------


## Ground Zero

edit: ninja'd by 1 second

----------


## DrakeFish

> Communism or Capitalism? Motivate.


Communism, I hate having to be capitalist to live. I wish I could live without money and work on my stuff (even work on stuff for the community, I don't care). 

What is love?

----------


## Remus3

Love is the devotion someone applies to something, abstract speaking not emotional.


As the power is out at my apartment...
Sleeping in the dark or find a flashlight n read a book? (i'd prob just sleep)

----------


## shadowsx

Sleep.

Fiction or non-fiction?

----------


## Remus3

Non Fiction, for the surreal landscapes/actions good writing gives. Preferably scifi. (old mans war etc) twilight is an instant trashcan special <,<

gears of war or halo? (third person or first* )?

----------


## KuRIoS

Gears of war  :Smile: 

Ps3 or xbox 360

----------


## Zoidberg

> Gears of war 
> 
> Ps3 or xbox 360


We had that one before, but xbox due to the controller. It just feels much better in your hands than PS3 controllers.

Cocoa or Coffee?

----------


## Freefall552

> We had that one before, but xbox due to the controller. It just feels much better in your hands than PS3 controllers.
> 
> Cocoa or Coffee?


Cocoa! not into coffee.

Where in the world would you like to be elected as president? Why? And what would you do for the people?

----------


## Linken91

> Cocoa! not into coffee.
> 
> Where in the world would you like to be elected as president? Why? And what would you do for the people?


Russia is the obvious answer here! Not only is it the biggest country in the world, but the people are amazing too!

So... paper or plastic?

----------


## visitor

Paper, I can not use plastic to wipe my ass

Brunette or Blonde?

----------


## Aldun

> Paper, I can not use plastic to wipe my ass
> 
> Brunette or Blonde?


Blonde. F1 or rally?

----------


## Freefall552

> Blonde. F1 or rally?


Rally definetly! 

Live to eat or eat to live?

----------


## KuRIoS

Live to eat - I loooooove food (yeah im fat :P )

Have you ever wondered if your mother gave your dad a blowjob just before she kissed you goodnight?

----------


## Aldun

> Live to eat - I loooooove food (yeah im fat :P )
> 
> Have you ever wondered if your mother gave your dad a blowjob just before she kissed you goodnight?


I never did before now.. Shit. I hate you.

What are you doing right now aside of mmowned?

----------


## Freefall552

> I never did before now.. Shit. I hate you.
> 
> What are you doing right now aside of mmowned?


Watching How I met your mother.

What's your point of view on that show?

----------


## DrakeFish

I never watched this show, I don't watch so much shows. Which brings the next question:

Do you guys watch TV a lot? 10h+ in a week?

----------


## suicidity

No. I barely watch TV.

Are you looking forward to being force-fed EA's new spyware aka Origin? ( Battlefield 3 )

----------


## Freefall552

> No. I barely watch TV.
> 
> Are you looking forward to being force-fed EA's new spyware aka Origin? ( Battlefield 3 )


Yes, I see no problem what so ever with using that. It's just like steam ect. If you don't like it, don't use it. Just like "new facebook".

What's for dinner?

----------


## Razkaz

> Yes, I see no problem what so ever with using that. It's just like steam ect. If you don't like it, don't use it. Just like "new facebook".
> 
> What's for dinner?


Kebabtalrik

Why do you still play wow?

----------


## Linken91

> Kebabtalrik
> 
> Why do you still play wow?


I don't. I quit some time ago. (Still hanging out here like a baws)

Mustard or Ketchup?

----------


## DrakeFish

> I don't. I quit some time ago. (Still hanging out here like a baws)
> 
> Mustard or Ketchup?


Depends on the situation really. But I'll go with Ketchup.

Barbarian, Wizard, Witch Doctor, Demon Hunter or Monk?

----------


## Sychotix

> Depends on the situation really. But I'll go with Ketchup.
> 
> Barbarian, Wizard, Witch Doctor, Demon Hunter or Monk?


Witch Doctor, subject to change.

Terraria or Minecraft? (both as if fresh and never played)

----------


## Freefall552

> Witch Doctor, subject to change.
> 
> Terraria or Minecraft? (both as if fresh and never played)


Never played any of those, but if I was to chose one to try out it would probably be Terraria.

What's the reason you hate Sweden so much?

----------


## DrakeFish

> Never played any of those, but if I was to chose one to try out it would probably be Terraria.
> 
> What's the reason you hate Sweden so much?


I don't. It provides secure banks and secure VPN for about 4.99 per month, why should I hate them?

Do you use VPN? Which service do you use? Why do/did you use it?

----------


## Sychotix

> I don't. It provides secure banks and secure VPN for about 4.99 per month, why should I hate them?
> 
> Do you use VPN? Which service do you use? Why do/did you use it?


Sometimes, nVPN, Because it protects me from the good guys =P

fdsalj;kfsdjd;sfjsahduioeurqiwoheruklnjnkdslhjfdlshfjehwuroyqweuroyhl1?

----------


## InternetExplorer

> Sometimes, nVPN, Because it protects me from the good guys =P
> 
> fdsalj;kfsdjd;sfjsahduioeurqiwoheruklnjnkdslhjfdlshfjehwuroyqweuroyhl1?


Yes.

AMD or Intel?

----------


## Found

Intel...


Boxers of briefs?

----------


## Freefall552

> Intel...
> 
> 
> Boxers of briefs?


That question have been asked already. So I like turtles.

Hash or T bone?

----------


## Linken91

Well, I'm a hard worker, so I'm gonna have to say hash.

Breakfast or brunch?

----------


## Phygar

Breakfast

Have you ever had a dream that that you um you had you you would you could you'd do you would you want you you could do so you you do you could you you want you want him to do you so much you could do anything?

----------


## Freefall552

> Breakfast
> 
> Have you ever had a dream that that you um you had you you would you could you'd do you would you want you you could do so you you do you could you you want you want him to do you so much you could do anything?


Definetly not.

Grow old or die young? Why?

----------


## DrakeFish

> Definetly not.
> 
> Grow old or die young? Why?


Grow old, there are so much things to learn from life, why would you want to pass aside of them?

How do you like your meat?

----------


## Reflection

> Grow old, there are so much things to learn from life, why would you want to pass aside of them?
> 
> How do you like your meat?


Medium rare. 

Grooveshark vs Spotify.

----------


## Zantas

> Medium rare. 
> 
> Grooveshark vs Spotify.


Spotify, if you got the cash.

Manga or Anime?

----------


## Freefall552

> Spotify, if you got the cash.
> 
> Manga or Anime?


None, what's the difference?

+40c or -30c?

----------


## Reflection

> None, what's the difference?
> 
> +40c or -30c?


+40. 

2 wheel or 4 wheel vehicles?

----------


## Freefall552

> +40. 
> 
> 2 wheel or 4 wheel vehicles?


2 wheel vehicle. More control equals more fun!

2048 4096 XXXX?

----------


## phantom325

> 2 wheel vehicle. More control equals more fun!
> 
> 2048 4096 XXXX?


8192.

Legend of Zelda or Mario?

----------


## Aldun

Mario! A night drinking yourself shitfaced with all your friends or watching a movie at home with a friend?

----------


## Ground Zero

> Mario! A night drinking yourself shitfaced with all your friends or watching a movie at home with a friend?


Depends who the "friend" is, 9 times out of 10 getting shitfaced though.

Losing the Game or Realising you're breathing manually?

----------


## Found

Losing the game.. Netflix or Hulu

----------


## Linken91

Neither, since none of them are avalible where I live.  :Frown: 

Chocolate or vanilla?  :Smile:

----------


## Freefall552

> Neither, since none of them are avalible where I live. 
> 
> Chocolate or vanilla?


Chocolate, we're talking about things to eat here right?

If you had a chance to go back in time and stop Hitler, would you do it? Why?

----------


## Found

I hope we are..

And now we're not, chocolate or vanilla (not things to eat).

----------


## visitor

> I hope we are..
> 
> And now we're not, chocolate or vanilla (not things to eat).


Chocolate ..  :Big Grin:  

Bluefox or greenfox?

----------


## Freefall552

> Chocolate ..  
> 
> Bluefox or greenfox?


Bluefox! I love the current theme.

What would you do if you won a million euro?

----------


## Zoidberg

> Bluefox! I love the current theme.
> 
> What would you do if you won a million euro?


Buy a new house and a new car.

Justin Bieber or Rebecca Black?

----------


## Remus3

Rebecca Black, at least her voice is meant to be feminine.

what other time period would you live in predating 1960?

----------


## Found

renaissance

Math or Science

----------


## Freefall552

> renaissance
> 
> Math or Science


Math!

Do you fart in public?

----------


## Found

Who doesnt...

PC or Mac

----------


## Freefall552

> Who doesnt...
> 
> PC or Mac


PC, duh.

Why do you post in this thread?

----------


## Serpious

Cause I'm bored.

Android or iOS?

----------


## Remus3

Android, apple and their restrictions will either have to be changed or they will fall away.... in due time.

What class do you like to play overall in bf3?

----------


## Found

Support

CoD or BF

----------


## Freefall552

> Support
> 
> CoD or BF


BF!

Summer or winter? Why?

----------


## TehVoyager

both. summer means many cuties in bikinis at the beach. winter means snowboarding.

Ski or Snowboard?

----------


## Serpious

> both. summer means many cuties in bikinis at the beach. winter means snowboarding.
> 
> Ski or Snowboard?


Haven't tried neither.

Apples or Oranges?

----------


## Reflection

> Haven't tried neither.
> 
> Apples or Oranges?


Apples.

Long hair or short hair?

----------


## Found

Doesnt matter as long as she's hot.

Laptop or Desktop

----------


## Freefall552

> Doesnt matter as long as she's hot.
> 
> Laptop or Desktop


Depends on the situation. But since desktop is more powerful, easily maintained and cheaper I have to go with that.

Favorite movie actor?

----------


## Serpious

> Depends on the situation. But since desktop is more powerful, easily maintained and cheaper I have to go with that.
> 
> Favorite movie actor?


Pffft, easy. Tom Selleck.

Best Football player.

I.e THIS:

----------


## Freefall552

> Pffft, easy. Tom Selleck.
> 
> Best Football player.


Vinnie Jones!  :Big Grin: 

Do you like taking long craps?

----------


## Found

Depends on the mood..

Favorite movie?

----------


## Confucius

Kung Fu Panda one and two duh... 


Favorite animal?

----------


## InternetExplorer

> Kung Fu Panda one and two duh... 
> 
> 
> Favorite animal?


Pan............golin - (Not really, dogs.)

Favorite old school game?

----------


## Freefall552

> Pan............golin - (Not really, dogs.)
> 
> Favorite old school game?


Metroid on game boy.  :Big Grin: 

First thing that comes to mind?

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> Metroid on game boy. 
> 
> First thing that comes to mind?


2 girls 1 cup.

Favorite animated intro theme song?

----------


## Aldun

> 2 girls 1 cup.
> 
> Favorite animated intro theme song?


Pokémoooon!

Extremely ugly but very caring&cute girlfriend, or the hottest girl you can imagine that's quite a bitch?

----------


## Freefall552

> Pokémoooon!
> 
> Extremely ugly but very caring&cute girlfriend, or the hottest girl you can imagine that's quite a bitch?




Do you believe in fate?

----------


## Aldun

No .

Yes?

----------


## Sychotix

> No .
> 
> Yes?


Maybe?

I can haz cheezeburger?

----------


## Freefall552

> Maybe?
> 
> I can haz cheezeburger?


I'm afraid not.

What should I add to my sandwich?

----------


## InternetExplorer

> I'm afraid not.
> 
> What should I add to my sandwich?


Bacon, ALOT of bacon.


Windows XP or Windows 7? Why?

----------


## Freefall552

> Bacon, ALOT of bacon.
> 
> 
> Windows XP or Windows 7? Why?


Windows 7 of course, I want to run DirectX10 and 11.

What's the first that comes to mind when I say "Russia"?

----------


## Reflection

> Bacon, ALOT of bacon.
> 
> 
> Windows XP or Windows 7? Why?


W7. Easier to use. More effective for me. Better looking. 

Follow-up:

Mac or Windows (wishful thinking, not what you have)

----------


## Aldun

Windows, because I like to game and it's what I'm used to.

What's your opinion on tonguepiercings for men? (I'm still trying to decide between a simple silver 'button' or w/e you call it, the most common ones at least, or one of these.

----------


## Found

I find it strange.

Camel toe?

----------


## phantom325

> Windows 7 of course, I want to run DirectX10 and 11.
> 
> What's the first that comes to mind when I say "Russia"?


Bears on Unicycles.

Highly Beautiful or Extremely Intelligent?

----------


## Confucius

> Bears on Unicycles.
> 
> Highly Beautiful or Extremely Intelligent?



Highly Beautiful or Extremely Intelligent what?

----------


## KuRIoS

High, Beautiful AND extremely intelligent :P 

Beer or red bull

----------


## Zoidberg

> High, Beautiful AND extremely intelligent :P 
> 
> Beer or red bull


Beer, I don't like red bull... Which is strange, cause I love cheaper brands like xray.

Is the glass half empty or half filled?

----------


## Confucius

> Beer, I don't like red bull... Which is strange, cause I love cheaper brands like xray.
> 
> Is the glass half empty or half filled?


There is no glass  :Wink: 

pandas or sun bears?

----------


## shadowsx

> There is no glass 
> 
> pandas or sun bears?


Pandas.

Xbox or ps3?

----------


## TehVoyager

PC. i hate consoles.

Duke Nukem 3d or Shadow Warrior?

----------


## Found

Duke Nukem

Beef jerky or Chips (american chips or crisps or w/e they're called).

----------


## Confucius

> Duke Nukem
> 
> Beef jerky or Chips (american chips or crisps or w/e they're called).


Depends, probably beef jerky unless they are english chips

giant evil attacker or tiny wtf am I asking?

----------


## shadowsx

> Depends, probably beef jerky unless they are english chips
> 
> giant evil attacker or tiny wtf am I asking?


Giant evil attacker.

Boobs or ass?

----------


## Confucius

> Giant evil attacker.
> 
> Boobs or ass?


Boobs, why would I want something someone poops from?

Would you rather have all the money you want or have all the things you want at this given second?

----------


## JD

> Boobs, why would I want something someone poops from?
> 
> Would you rather have all the money you want or have all the things you want at this given second?


Neither, though I'd like to get the opportunity to get a lifetime SEO job that makes a nice amount!

 OR

----------


## shadowsx

> Neither, though I'd like to get the opportunity to get a lifetime SEO job that makes a nice amount!
> 
>  OR




Blonde or Brunette ?

----------


## Confucius

Brunette

Shadows or Confucius?

----------


## InternetExplorer

Me!

Battlefield 3 or MW3?

----------


## Freefall552

> Me!
> 
> Battlefield 3 or MW3?


I think we all know the answer to that.

Plants or cats as company?

----------


## Aldun

A cat.. shame we cant have one.

Aldun or me?

----------


## Freefall552

> A cat.. shame we cant have one.
> 
> Aldun or me?


Me.

Do you like social gaming?

----------


## Zoidberg

> Me.
> 
> Do you like social gaming?


I love it, I hate being a lonewolf. Too bad I have a hard time finding proper people in different online games. Perhaps I'm bad at taking the initiative.

Now since a Mr. Confucius didn't answer my question, I'm going to ask again:

Is the glass with water half filled or half empty?

----------


## TehVoyager

> I love it, I hate being a lonewolf. Too bad I have a hard time finding proper people in different online games. Perhaps I'm bad at taking the initiative.
> 
> Now since a Mr. Confucius didn't answer my question, I'm going to ask again:
> 
> Is the glass with water half filled or half empty?






Star Trek or Star Wars?

----------


## Aldun

Star Wars.

You.. or Aldun?

----------


## TehVoyager

Me. cant choose Aldun or you cause you like star wars. o_O


Me or me?

----------


## Aldun

> Me. cant choose Aldun or you cause you like star wars. o_O
> 
> 
> Me or me?


Me .

Whats your current occupation?

----------


## Baaja

No "occupation" per say, but a lowly student :/

Diablo 3 or something else?

----------


## KuRIoS

Diablo 3 or SW:TOR since they will both be huge moneymakers I believe. 

When you REALLY REALLY REALLY need to go to the toilet. What is best... 
A huge dump or letting off some liquid..

----------


## Freefall552

> Diablo 3 or SW:TOR since they will both be huge moneymakers I believe. 
> 
> When you REALLY REALLY REALLY need to go to the toilet. What is best... 
> A huge dump or letting off some liquid..


Letting go of some liquid, I don't want to find out that we're out of toilet paper again.  :Frown: 

See a movie at the cinima with a couple of friends of download the movie in 1080p and watch it at home with friends?.

----------


## Baaja

Cinema, they have that great popcorn! 

Glider or Honorbuddy?

----------


## MaiN

Honorbuddy!

Will this thread ever be longer than Nesox' Mr. Fish It thread?

----------


## Freefall552

> Honorbuddy!
> 
> Will this thread ever be longer than Nesox' Mr. Fish It thread?



Haha good question. Perhaps, in time.

What's on your mind right now?

----------


## KuRIoS

Beer

Which was the better Bot(please remember the different times):
OpenBot or HonorBuddy

----------


## Found

I still am fond of HonorBuddy... 

Incandescent lights, or compact florescent (cant think of better questions).

----------


## Freefall552

> I still am fond of HonorBuddy... 
> 
> Incandescent lights, or compact florescent (cant think of better questions).


I like the light from compact florescent more.

What do you think about Brucie in Gta IV?

----------


## Confucius

Gta is grand theft auto? Never played the game

Let some one go or run around and desert them?

----------


## Freefall552

> Gta is grand theft auto? Never played the game
> 
> Let some one go or run around and desert them?


Panda?

How have brucie from liberty city affected your lifestyle?

----------


## Linken91

Brucie has completely changed my life!! He is truly and inspiration to mankind. I've been pushin' it to the MAX since the moment I saw him!!

Did you cry when you heard about Steve Job's death? I did. I cried for like 5 hours. :'(

----------


## Freefall552

> Brucie has completely changed my life!! He is truly and inspiration to mankind. I've been pushin' it to the MAX since the moment I saw him!!
> 
> Did you cry when you heard about Steve Job's death? I did. I cried for like 5 hours. :'(


I did not, I didn't even know who the guy was until about a week ago. People die all the time so why should it be any different when this guy does? I didn't know the guy and he haven't done anything for me so why should I really care?

Do you donate money to Africa? If so, why do you do it? If not, why not?

----------


## Zoidberg

I would, but I'm not rich. Also, I don't trust those donation foundations.

AMD or Intel?

----------


## Baaja

Intel  :Smile: 

France or Germany?

----------


## TehVoyager

> I would, but I'm not rich. Also, I don't trust those donation foundations.
> 
> AMD or Intel?


Amd. they own ATi and i prefer them too  :Big Grin: 





> France or Germany?


Hard decision. 


Psp 1000 with 16g card for $75 thats probably moddable

or

Silver Psp 2001 With two cases, car charger, & adapter to link to another psp + manuals for $50. im leaning toward the 1000 unless i can find out for sure the 2001 is a moddable version.

----------


## Confucius



----------


## Freefall552

> 


Panda steak or Panda burger with fries? Free drink on both of course.

----------


## Confucius

Panda burger as in a burger from the restaurant La Panda, I hate steak. 

Pandas or Flying Piggies

----------


## Freefall552

> Panda burger as in a burger from the restaurant La Panda, I hate steak. 
> 
> Pandas or Flying Piggies


Pandas of course, they're cute, cuddly and full of awesome.

What animal would you like to shoot with a bow and arrow at this moment?

----------


## KuRIoS

> Pandas of course, they're cute, cuddly and full of awesome.
> 
> What animal would you like to shoot with a bow and arrow at this moment?


A panda HAHA  :Big Grin: 

Skiing or snowboard?

----------


## Reflection

> A panda HAHA 
> 
> Skiing or snowboard?



Skiing.

Hockey or Soccer?

----------


## Freefall552

> Skiing.
> 
> Hockey or Soccer?


Hockey of course.

Why does your back hurt?

----------


## Baaja

Because I always lay in my bed while on the computer contorting my body toward the screen :/ Or because I usually sleep in the sofa  :Smile:  

Basketball or baseball?  :Smile:

----------


## Zoidberg

> Because I always lay in my bed while on the computer contorting my body toward the screen :/ Or because I usually sleep in the sofa  
> 
> Basketball or baseball?


Basketball. I'm not a fan of any of those sports, but basketball is more exciting that baseball.

Pirates or Ninjas?

----------


## Freefall552

> Basketball. I'm not a fan of any of those sports, but basketball is more exciting that baseball.
> 
> Pirates or Ninjas?


Pirates. Pirates of the caribbean ftw!

Do you like mmo-champion? Why?

----------


## Confucius

> Pirates. Pirates of the caribbean ftw!
> 
> Do you like mmo-champion? Why?


No, the people there are scary

Cats or Fish

----------


## Freefall552

> No, the people there are scary
> 
> Cats or Fish


Fish. I'd rather own a pike than a dirty cat.

Have you ever thought of setting a furry animal on fire? If so, which one?

----------


## Confucius

> Fish. I'd rather own a pike than a dirty cat.
> 
> Have you ever thought of setting a furry animal on fire? If so, which one?


No i never had stop directing these questions at pandas for KuR to answer D: 

Freefall or Freefall552 blowing up

----------


## shadowsx

> No i never had stop directing these questions at pandas for KuR to answer D: 
> 
> Freefall or Freefall552 blowing up


I don't understand question... Freefall blowing up?


Kill a panda or sun bear (have to choose)

----------


## Confucius

> i don't understand question... Freefall blowing up?
> 
> 
> Kill a panda or sun bear (have to choose)


YOU SHALL NOT PASS!


Gandalf or Yoda

----------


## Freefall552

> YOU SHALL NOT PASS!
> 
> 
> Gandalf or Yoda




What's on your mind right now?

----------


## Linken91

I just realized I really don't like pandas. :O


We've had this before but you answered wrongly last time! >;(
Mario Bros. or Legend of Zelda?

----------


## shadowsx

> I just realized I really don't like pandas. :O
> 
> 
> We've had this before but you answered wrongly last time! >;(
> Mario Bros. or Legend of Zelda?


Legend of Zelda all the way

Turkey or Ham?

----------


## Baaja

Turkey is a bit dry for me. So I'll go with Ham. If I could choose chicken I would go with that! 

Pizza or burgers?  :Smile:

----------


## Zoidberg

> Turkey is a bit dry for me. So I'll go with Ham. If I could choose chicken I would go with that! 
> 
> Pizza or burgers?


Pizza.

Which country have you always wanted to visit?

----------


## Freefall552

> Pizza.
> 
> Which country have you always wanted to visit?


Brazil.

Do you think every reggae song sounds the same?

----------


## Zoidberg

> Brazil.
> 
> Do you think every reggae song sounds the same?


I'm from Brazil  :Wink: 

Yes, most of them does sound very similar, but I guess that's because I'm not really into that genre.

Italian or Oriental food?

----------


## Baaja

Ooooh, that was a tough one! And noodles/pasta is kind of the same ! But I would have to go with oriental  :Smile: 

Japan or China?

----------


## Freefall552

> I'm from Brazil 
> 
> Yes, most of them does sound very similar, but I guess that's because I'm not really into that genre.
> 
> Italian or Oriental food?


Then maybe you're familar with Lyoto Machida? ;D





> Ooooh, that was a tough one! And noodles/pasta is kind of the same ! But I would have to go with oriental 
> 
> Japan or China?


Japan. I don't like the new Volvo cars China is designing.  :Frown: 

Do you like the British accent?

----------


## Serpious

Bly me, ofc I do!

Mac or Win?

----------


## Remus3

windows, all the software i use runs like shit on mac because of their design on the mac. PS sucks, zbrush sucks, maya is a pain. everything works damn fine on pc.

zombie apocalypse or nuclear winter?(without getting radiation sickness)

----------


## shadowsx

zombie apocalypse.

Doritos or Lays ?

----------


## Freefall552

> zombie apocalypse.
> 
> Doritos or Lays ?


Never had either of them.  :Frown:  Please don't judge me.

Sith or the rebelion?

----------


## shadowsx

rebellion. 


Blonde or brunette?

----------


## Freefall552

> rebellion. 
> 
> 
> Blonde or brunette?


Brunette!

Star wars or Startrek?

----------


## Found

Star Wars

Cute girl, or Hot girl?

----------


## Remus3

Cute Girl, Hot ones are usually self centered and attention whores.

Physical exercise : pump iron or body weight

----------


## KuRIoS

pump iron Though tempted to try crossfit instead

SW:TOR , WoW or D3

----------


## Freefall552

> pump iron Though tempted to try crossfit instead
> 
> SW:TOR , WoW or D3


Ooooh that was just a mean question. I'm gonna have to go with D3 since I've waited for so long.  :Frown: 

Golden eye on n64 or cod black ops on pc?

----------


## shadowsx

Golden eye on n64, loved that game. Good times.

Ocarina of time or Majora's Mask?

----------


## visitor

Majora's mask eventho I dont know what it is.. 

Guns or swords?

----------


## KuRIoS

Guns are better than swords




MSN or ICQ?

----------


## Reflection

MSN. Never used ICQ. 

Weight-lifting or running at the gym?

----------


## shadowsx

> Majora's mask eventho I dont know what it is.. 
> 
> Guns or swords?


WHAT?!?!


Running at the gym.

Microsoft or Sony?

----------


## Baaja

ICQ was the bomb, have the new reply sound "Oh oh" as my sms tone on the phone!  :Smile:  still cracks me up.

Sony since I like PS a lot. 

Standard WoW actionbar UI or addon actionbars i.e Bartender, Dominos etc.

----------


## Phygar

The standard actionbars. The less dependent on a non-standard UI the better.

If you try to fail, and succeed, which have you done?

----------


## Freefall552

> The standard actionbars. The less dependent on a non-standard UI the better.
> 
> If you try to fail, and succeed, which have you done?


Succes!

Mow the lawn or showel snow off the driveway?

----------


## KuRIoS

Showel snow off the driveway

Firefox or IE

----------


## Baaja

Firefox between those two. But I find Chrome being more Lite than Firefox  :Smile: 

Friends or the Simpsons? :O

----------


## Freefall552

> Firefox between those two. But I find Chrome being more Lite than Firefox 
> 
> Friends or the Simpsons? :O


The Simpsons, I've never watched friends so that was a easy choice.

Explain the difference between soccer and football. And describe with your own words which one is the true sport.

----------


## Confucius

They're the same?

Touchscreen or keyboard/

----------


## Harambeqt

> They're the same?/


Soccer = foot only, american/football = foot & hand.




> They're the same?
> 
> Touchscreen or keyboard/



Keyboard
-------
Skype or Ventrilo?

----------


## Sychotix

> Soccer = foot only, american/football = foot & hand.
> 
> 
> 
> Keyboard
> -------
> Skype or Ventrilo?


Vent. Skype has no ptt.

Favorite zelda game excluding OOT, MM, and TP?

----------


## Reflection

> Vent. Skype has no ptt.
> 
> Favorite zelda game excluding OOT, MM, and TP?


Wind Waker. 

Favorite sport?

----------


## Remus3

sigh damn you reflection ninja posting mere seconds before me....

--rugby, more fun than padding up and tempting fate to break bones from oversized asshats whose only purpose is to drive you into the ground.

Fallout 3 or new vegas?

----------


## shadowsx

Not a fan of either, but Fallout 3.

Favorite video game of all time?

----------


## Freefall552

> Not a fan of either, but Fallout 3.
> 
> Favorite video game of all time?


Battlefield 1942.

Why did you get out of bed this morning?

----------


## Zoidberg

> Battlefield 1942.
> 
> Why did you get out of bed this morning?


To go to school.... 

Lime or lemons?

----------


## KuRIoS

> To go to school.... 
> 
> Lime or lemons?


Lime - its better for drinks

Should american "football" be called Handegg instead? 
Yes or No

----------


## Harambeqt

> Lime - its better for drinks
> 
> Should american "football" be called Handegg instead? 
> Yes or No



Haha, Yes!
--------------

Car or Motorcycle?

----------


## Freefall552

> Haha, Yes!
> --------------
> 
> Car or Motorcycle?


Car!

Would you like to buy my 85 mage + sc2 for 30€?

----------


## Aldun

No.

What's the biggest crime you've ever commited?

----------


## Zoidberg

> No.
> 
> What's the biggest crime you've ever commited?


Warez... Or jaywalking.

What are you most proud of?

----------


## Baaja

My IRLpeen  :Big Grin: 

What's better, to study or to work?

----------


## Confucius

> My IRLpeen 
> 
> What's better, to study or to work?


Study so you won't have to work later.

Fyling walruses that sing or spotted seals with firey powers?

----------


## Aldun

Depends on if they can sing.

Panda soup or Panda butter?

----------


## Freefall552

> Depends on if they can sing.
> 
> Panda soup or Panda butter?


Panda soup sounds delicious, all this talk about meat makes me hungry..

What animal would you chose to shoot yourself and have it made into a pelt for your livingroom floor?

----------


## InternetExplorer

> Panda soup sounds delicious, all this talk about meat makes me hungry..
> 
> What animal would you chose to shoot yourself and have it made into a pelt for your livingroom floor?


A panda.

Nintendo 64 or Nintendo Wii?

----------


## Freefall552

> A panda.
> 
> Nintendo 64 or Nintendo Wii?


N64 > Ps3 ect!  :Big Grin:  

Do you enjoy trolling people irl?

----------


## Aldun

Yes, especially if they're the only one not noticing they're getting trolled.

What's your most awesome "win" moment irl?

----------


## Confucius

> Yes, especially if they're the only one not noticing they're getting trolled.
> 
> What's your most awesome "win" moment irl?


Doing extreme hexadecimal long division  :Big Grin: 

Will this thread ever be longer than Mr Fishit's?

----------


## Freefall552

> Doing extreme hexadecimal long division 
> 
> Will this thread ever be longer than Mr Fishit's?


Perhaps, in time...

What's the avarage life span of a panda?

----------


## Confucius

> Perhaps, in time...
> 
> What's the avarage life span of a panda?


About 20 years in the wild and 30 years or so in care of a zoo or panda reserve

Why do you hate pandas? D:

----------


## Aldun

Cause Ownedcore is full of them.

Why do you love pandas?

----------


## Sychotix

> Cause Ownedcore is full of them.
> 
> Why do you love pandas?


Cuz Ownedcore is full of them.

(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━━━┻ WHY?

----------


## Aldun

╫─────╫ ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)

unflippable table!


Question

----------


## Confucius

Answer


How much do you donate to pandas each year?

----------


## Freefall552

> Answer
> 
> 
> How much do you donate to pandas each year?


I have never donated to pandas in my entire life. I never knew they had a currency.

Do you like having plants in your room?

----------


## Aldun

If they can be smoked, yes.

Pedobear or this guy?

----------


## Confucius

> If they can be smoked, yes.
> 
> Pedobear or this guy?



I like oingo boingo :S Weird science :O

Aldun or freefall? hmm tough one

----------


## InternetExplorer

Aldun. (Because of borrowing me a game :P )

Your favorite 2D game?

----------


## Harambeqt

> Aldun. (Because of borrowing me a game :P )
> 
> Your favorite 2D game?


Lost Vikings :>
--------------------------

Android or IOS?

----------


## Reflection

> Lost Vikings :>
> --------------------------
> 
> Android or IOS?


iOS. 

Acoustic or electric guitar?

----------


## Freefall552

> iOS. 
> 
> Acoustic or electric guitar?


Acoustic.

Photoshop or paint? Why?

----------


## Harambeqt

> Acoustic.
> 
> Photoshop or paint? Why?


Photoshop, way more features and better...
--------------------------

Cold or Warm climate ?

----------


## Freefall552

> Photoshop, way more features and better...
> --------------------------
> 
> Cold or Warm climate ?


Cold. Much easier to adjust the temperature.

Have you ever dreamt that you drank water from a bowl?

----------


## Sychotix

> Cold. Much easier to adjust the temperature.
> 
> Have you ever dreamt that you drank water from a bowl?


Nope.

Drinking or "Smoking"?

----------


## Harambeqt

> Nope.
> 
> Drinking or "Smoking"?


Drinking, smoking smells like shit imo.

----------


## Reflection

> Drinking, smoking smells like shit imo.


hm, I'm gonna go with visible text. Hidden is for cowards. 

PC or console for FPS games?

----------


## Zoidberg

> hm, I'm gonna go with visible text. Hidden is for cowards. 
> 
> PC or console for FPS games?


PC

This or that? Why?

----------


## Linken91

This. Because this makes that seem a lot worse than this.

Putin or Gorbatjov? Motivate.

----------


## Zoidberg

> This. Because this makes that seem a lot worse than this.
> 
> Putin or Gorbatjov?


Sadimir Poutin'

Beer or wine?

----------


## Freefall552

> Sadimir Poutin'
> 
> Beer or wine?


Wine. It shows that I'm more wealthy than all the beer drinking slobs.

What's with all the russians?

----------


## Linken91

> Wine. It shows that I'm more wealthy than all the beer drinking slobs.
> 
> What's with all the russians?


We're taking over. Get used to seeing more of us! The Motherland stands strong! <3

What's up with all the Swedes?

----------


## Confucius

> We're taking over. Get used to seeing more of us! The Motherland stands strong! <3
> 
> What's up with all the Swedes?


I don't know.. I heard they eat trees over there ;o

kotro or dragon age?

----------


## Linken91

> I don't know.. I heard they eat trees over there ;o
> 
> kotro or dragon age?


Oh yeah? So that wasn't just a rumor? :O Dear god...

Kotor, hands down! I love all Star Wars lore.  :Smile: 

Demon's Souls or Dark Souls?

----------


## shadowsx

Neither.

Johnny Depp or Johnny Depp?

----------


## Found

Tom Selleck.

Thanksgiving or Christmas?

----------


## Aldun

We don't celebrate thanksgiving in Holland, so Christmas..

What do you think about Sinterklaas ^^? (google him if you dont know him!)

----------


## KuRIoS

> We don't celebrate thanksgiving in Holland, so Christmas..
> 
> What do you think about Sinterklaas ^^? (google him if you dont know him!)


I always sit on his lap, while he is poking me....

Cyanide or Happiness

Lamebook – Funny Facebook Statuses, Fails, LOLs and More – The Original » Tabbing Out

----------


## Freefall552

> I always sit on his lap, while he is poking me....
> 
> Cyanide or Happiness
> 
> Lamebook – Funny Facebook Statuses, Fails, LOLs and More – The Original » Tabbing Out


Cyanide, I don't wanna get kicked in the groin.

Since this question wasn't answered, I'll ask it again.

Dark Soul or Demon Souls?

----------


## Zoidberg

> Cyanide, I don't wanna get kicked in the groin.
> 
> Since this question wasn't answered, I'll ask it again.
> 
> Dark Soul or Demon Souls?


Skyrim.

Broken leg or broken arm?

----------


## Aldun

Broken left arm ^^

What should be a longer jailtime: a guy who frauds in his own company for millions of $, or a homeless man doing an armed robbery on a store and only taking enough money to pay for food?

----------


## Baaja

Armed robbery, just because of the fact that it is armed. :/ sadly..

Hot coco or Coke (the beverage)

----------


## Freefall552

> Armed robbery, just because of the fact that it is armed. :/ sadly..
> 
> Hot coco or Coke (the beverage)


Hot coco! But it depends what you have to eat to it.

Dark souls or Demon souls? Why?

----------


## Linken91

> Hot coco! But it depends what you have to eat to it.
> 
> Dark souls or Demon souls? Why?


Both! I've played countless hours of Demon's Souls and I plan on doing the same with Dark Souls! Awesome games! ^^

Pandas or Polar bears?

----------


## KuRIoS

Polar bears - I hate pandas

Android or Apple crap

----------


## Freefall552

> Polar bears - I hate pandas
> 
> Android or Apple crap


Android, I hate expensive apple crap which cost 10 times it's worth.

What would your first thought be if this tall chick walked in on you doing your private thing?

----------


## Baaja

Apple crap!  :Big Grin:  luuuuv it! 

Vanilla (sentimental graphics) or Cata (updated graphics). 
EDIT: Mean how the game looked like back then, landscapes before the sundering also.

----------


## Confucius

Hotmail for websites and all that stuff. A separate hotmail for paypal and a gmail for my game accounts  :Wink: 

Pandas or Warthogs

---------- Post added at 09:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 AM ----------




> Apple crap!  luuuuv it! 
> 
> Vanilla (sentimental graphics) or Cata (updated graphics). 
> EDIT: Mean how the game looked like back then, landscapes before the sundering also.



Vanilla, zones were so much better and cata is boring fly everywhere

----------


## Harambeqt

> Hotmail for websites and all that stuff. A separate hotmail for paypal and a gmail for my game accounts 
> 
> Pandas or Warthogs



PANDAS!!!
-----------------------------
Hell or Heaven ? Why ?

----------


## KuRIoS

hell - down to all the sluts

Red alert or Age of empires?

----------


## Zoidberg

> hell - down to all the sluts
> 
> Red alert or Age of empires?


Red alert

What are you wearing right now?

----------


## Freefall552

> Red alert
> 
> What are you wearing right now?


White socks black underwear a pair of jeans and a children of bodom T-shirt.

What's for dinner?

----------


## Confucius

> White socks black underwear a pair of jeans and a children of bodom T-shirt.
> 
> What's for dinner?


Bamboo

How many times a day do you think about pandas?

----------


## Freefall552

> Bamboo
> 
> How many times a day do you think about pandas?


If I visit mmowned, many. If I don't, never.

If you had a super satelite lazor hooked up to your computer with a ultra zoom. Which animal would be your first victim to get incinirated?

----------


## Remus3

wasps, they have no damn reasonable use in our world.

cars:
miata or corvette if they both have the same engine, LS3 usually? (100% doable btw) list why plox.

----------


## Freefall552

> wasps, they have no damn reasonable use in our world.
> 
> cars:
> miata or corvette if they both have the same engine, LS3 usually? (100% doable btw) list why plox.


Mosquitos are worse!

Miata? never hear of it. Gonna have to go with corvette.

Favorite movie?

----------


## Remus3

mosquitos are le food for other animals, wasps aren't food til ants find em dead.

mazda miata; 2 seater sports(roadster) car with about half the weight of a corvette, with very minor modifications to the chasis; but essentially an overhaul, half the price with the conversion and more power due to power to weight ratios.(remember ... LS1+ are v8's. miata stock is 4 cyl.

-----
fav movie: i'd have to say i don't have any one particular.
;;

RTS or turn based games?

----------


## Aldun

Some Turn based games are simply awesome, but in general? rts.

What game do you play to kill time? (A serious game, not some miniclip.com-ish game)

----------


## Freefall552

> Some Turn based games are simply awesome, but in general? rts.
> 
> What game do you play to kill time? (A serious game, not some miniclip.com-ish game)


GTA IV, nothing passes time better than drving around like a f***ing idiot.

Favorite GTA game?

----------


## Remus3

san andreas. samp (multiplayer mod) rocked the house with buddies and car surfing. strictly cops n robbers though didnt like the other bs people made. iirc bobs cops and robbers was the server name.

things i miss in gta 4; sa had. zomg trucks WITH trailers, 4 wheelers, omg military at wanted level 10. gta 4 sucks for level 6 wanted they just demolish you if you happen to get stopped by a random car or w.e.

;;

lol or hon? . irdgaf about the difference or the bickerings of its not true dota, it's a game to be played.

----------


## shadowsx

LoL.


MMOwned or OwnedCore?

----------


## JD

> LoL.
> 
> 
> MMOwned or OwnedCore?


Easy, OwnedCore

Money or women?

----------


## Confucius

Money because I hate people

What keyboard do you have?

----------


## shadowsx

Idk some $5 keyboard, I don't see a brand on it anywhere.

Waffles or pancakes?

----------


## Confucius

Belgium waffles but if it's your average toaster waffle then pancakes 100%

Guild Wars 2 or Archeage?

----------


## Zoidberg

> Belgium waffles but if it's your average toaster waffle then pancakes 100%
> 
> Guild Wars 2 or Archeage?


GW2

On a scale from 1-10, where 10 is the most, how much do you hate anime and wapanese/weeaboos? (please say 10)

----------


## Remus3

3 I only hate annoying anime, and the super fast nonsensical repeating stuff.

otherwise i like my bleach/trigun/gits/etc


"An anime watcher does just that, he watches anime. 

The Wapanese watch anime and will think they were born and raised in Japan. "
-------------

Fly and shoot in a jet or Drive and shoot a tank? irl.

----------


## Freefall552

> 3 I only hate annoying anime, and the super fast nonsensical repeating stuff.
> 
> otherwise i like my bleach/trigun/gits/etc
> 
> 
> "An anime watcher does just that, he watches anime. 
> 
> The Wapanese watch anime and will think they were born and raised in Japan. "
> -------------
> ...


I like my life so I'd say tank.

What's your thought on comercials during a movie?

----------


## Confucius

> I like my life so I'd say tank.
> 
> What's your thought on comercials during a movie?


Unless they're for WWLF then no way, and why would you want tank?! Flying is epic.

Flying or tank powers?

----------


## Aldun

Flying. Endless possibilities.

Beer or cocktails?

----------


## Freefall552

> Unless they're for WWLF then no way, and why would you want tank?! Flying is epic.
> 
> Flying or tank powers?


I have no idea how to pilot a plane so I would probably end up dead. Much safer on the ground.  :Smile: 




> Flying. Endless possibilities.
> 
> Beer or cocktails?


Cocktails all the way!

What's happening tonight?

----------


## Aldun

Going out, ofcourse.

Pizza or a Big Mac?

----------


## Confucius

> Going out, ofcourse.
> 
> Pizza or a Big Mac?



Pizza, big macs are gross

----------


## shadowsx

I like chicken. No question to answer, carry on folks.

----------


## Freefall552

Mw2 or Black Ops? (You must chose one)

----------


## Aldun

MW2 no doubt.

^ or v ?

----------


## shadowsx

<

Yes or Yes

----------


## Remus3

keep the questions relevant guys >.>

summoners rift or dominion; which do you like more?

----------


## Aldun

Dominion. Started LoL again today and I lóve Dominion. Played like 20 of em today.

What's your favorite "roflstomp" LoL champion?

----------


## shadowsx

Kat by far

Favorite tank?

----------


## Freefall552

> Kat by far
> 
> Favorite tank?


T-34.

What do you wish to get for christmas?

----------


## shadowsx

Nothing

How many LoL champs ya got?

----------


## Reflection

> Nothing
> 
> How many LoL champs ya got?


0.

Your best skill in general?

----------


## Confucius

> 0.
> 
> Your best skill in general?


Writing or Math

Ubuntu or Mac OSX

----------


## Aldun

I never used either of them D:

In games in general: melee characters, ranged/magic characters or support?

----------


## shadowsx

Casters, I like mages n such, and stealthy characters.

Climate wise, you like it hot or cold?

----------


## Aldun

Hot.. But extremes are never good ofcourse.

Do you shower just before going to bed, or when you wake up?

----------


## Confucius

> Hot.. But extremes are never good ofcourse.
> 
> Do you shower just before going to bed, or when you wake up?


Everyday as soon as I wake up, and why would you like hot weather?! It's easier to adjust to cold weather!

Eve style space or SWG style space?

----------


## Aldun

> Everyday as soon as I wake up, and why would you like hot weather?! It's easier to adjust to cold weather!
> 
> Eve style space or SWG style space?


I hate having a cold for months in a row!  :Frown: 

Never played SWG but still I'd choose for that simply because a menu-based game like EVE sucks balls.

Why do I keep forgetting to add a question myself?

----------


## Freefall552

> I hate having a cold for months in a row! 
> 
> Never played SWG but still I'd choose for that simply because a menu-based game like EVE sucks balls.
> 
> Why do I keep forgetting to add a question myself?


Perhaps you have too much of LoL on your mind.

What makes you come back to Ownedcore every day?

----------


## Aldun

> Perhaps you have too much of LoL on your mind.
> 
> What makes you come back to Ownedcore every day?


The community.

How did you find out about mmowned/ownedcore?

----------


## shadowsx

Uhh I don't remember.

Couch co-op or online?

----------


## Remus3

I prefer to sit in my couch solo. (lul)

favorite rpg game? old or new doesn't matter.

----------


## HI5

Diablo II

How much do you weight?

----------


## Confucius

> Diablo II
> 
> How much do you weight?


Like most pandas Confucius weighs a healthy 235 pounds.

How tall are you?

----------


## Aldun

1,79.

Do you still play wow?

----------


## Freefall552

> 1,79.
> 
> Do you still play wow?


Nope, Cataclysm got extremely boring.

Favorite media player?

----------


## Aldun

Windows Media Player, ghehe

What mobile OS do you prefer?

----------


## Confucius

Android gingerbread ofc


What is strange about aldun's sig?

----------


## Reflection

> Android gingerbread ofc
> 
> 
> What is strange about aldun's sig?


Nothing. 

Favorite country in the world, that is not your own?

----------


## Confucius

> Nothing. 
> 
> Favorite country in the world, that is not your own?


China, they just can't stop winning

Favorite movie?

----------


## Aldun

Hmmm.. Thats a difficult one. Perhaps the lotr thrilogy or so.

What does Confucius think thats strange bout my sig?

----------


## TehVoyager

the Little creepy bug.

PTR or Wait till its live?

----------


## Confucius

Wait until it's live I cba to download another client with my 0.5mb/s connection

Spotted seals or harp seals?

----------


## Freefall552

> Wait until it's live I cba to download another client with my 0.5mb/s connection
> 
> Spotted seals or harp seals?


Harp Seals. ;D 

Your own house or your own apartment?

----------


## Remus3

My own apartment, owning a house generally means you will need to fix anything that breaks. 

Apartment managers have maintenance that can do it while you continue you life.

scifi or fantasy ? reading to gaming. your pick.

----------


## Aldun

Fantasy, but scifi can be fun too.

Did you read any of the wow novels? If so, whats your opinion on them?

----------


## Confucius

> Fantasy, but scifi can be fun too.
> 
> Did you read any of the wow novels? If so, whats your opinion on them?


Yeah all but the ones after the first cataclysm one,if there are any more. I think they're pretty good.

Why is this thread so slow now?

----------


## Remus3

The novelty wore off, and most people are asking similar questions or going on weird tangents.

Would you have imprisoned Illidan for 10 thousand years for what he did? (go look it up- not hard to search for.)

----------


## Freefall552

> The novelty wore off, and most people are asking similar questions or going on weird tangents.
> 
> Would you have imprisoned Illidan for 10 thousand years for what he did? (go look it up- not hard to search for.)


No, that's more harsh than death.

What's your favorite WoW faction lore wise?

----------


## Confucius

> No, that's more harsh than death.
> 
> What's your favorite WoW faction lore wise?


Horde for sure, alliance is very boring except for night elve lore. 

10million gold or all ilvl 391 gear with 0 gold?

----------


## Aldun

10million, since I dont play I would sell it

Cooked potatoes or bread?

----------


## Freefall552

> 10million, since I dont play I would sell it
> 
> Cooked potatoes or bread?


Bread, cooked potatoes gives me bad memories.

Sega hd remake or n64 hd remake? Elaborate.

----------


## Linken91

N64, hands down! I really need an excuse to re-play all the legendary titles that nintendo released back then!  :Smile:  I was never much of a Sega guy. I liked Sonic the hedgehog though! ^^

Battlefield or Call of Duty? (As in the entire franchises) Motivate and feel free to add your nostalgic experiences!  :Wink:

----------


## Confucius

> N64, hands down! I really need an excuse to re-play all the legendary titles that nintendo released back then!  I was never much of a Sega guy. I liked Sonic the hedgehog though! ^^
> 
> Battlefield or Call of Duty? (As in the entire franchises) Motivate and feel free to add your nostalgic experiences!


Battlefield, I did medal of honor -> Call of Duty -> Battle field and imo BF and MoH beats call of duty, I just don't like the gameplay as much


Two lightsabers or one?

----------


## Remus3

one, the second would likely cut someone else i don't want to cut or stab myself.

Did you like the recentish planet of the apes movie?

----------


## gezus

> Did you like the recentish planet of the apes movie?


No, I found it boring, predictable, and totally unnecessary.

Do you think DoTA2 will be just as big as LOL?

----------


## Remus3

A good chance.
Favorite workout music?

----------


## Freefall552

> A good chance.
> Favorite workout music?


Elton John.

What do you prio. A car or your own place?

----------


## Confucius

> Elton John.
> 
> What do you prio. A car or your own place?


What's prio? Probably my own place since cars aren't necessary if I never leave my house.


Obiwan or Luke Skywalker

----------


## Harambeqt

> I never leave my house.


lol'd =)



> Obiwan or Luke Skywalker


Obiwan.
------------------------
Coke or Diet Coke?

----------


## Remus3

Diet coke, only due to the acidic feeling in my gastro tract isn't awesome from regular cola.

Mountain Dew orig, or code red?

----------


## Confucius

I don't really like mountain dew, but probably original. 

Pandaren or Tauren?

----------


## Freefall552

> I don't really like mountain dew, but probably original. 
> 
> Pandaren or Tauren?


Tauren. Everything about them is just awesome.

What was the first thing you did when the burning crusade was released? Apart from buying it.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## phantom325

> Tauren. Everything about them is just awesome.
> 
> What was the first thing you did when the burning crusade was released? Apart from buying it.


Leveling to 70.


If you could have a server set up (managed by Blizzard) that was solely dedicated to one of the previous ex-pacs, which ex-pac would you choose?

----------


## shadowsx

BC

green or blue

----------


## TehVoyager

Blue.

------

report people with enormously out of hand signatures or send them a private message?

btw some of you ppl's sigs are bigger than peoples posts.... thats kindof out of hand.  :Smile:

----------


## Aldun

Yours is too.. Just as mine D:

PM them, obviously.

My sig, or the one TehVoyager has? (the sig in a whole)

----------


## TehVoyager

Declining to answer as i'm a biased party,

but i will ask the same question as to not disrupt the thread.


Ald, mine isn't that big, its about average for sigs on this site.

yours is a bit larger, but still reasonable


but have you seen Confucius' sig recently? you could fit 8 paragraphs in that thing!
At least you could before he forgot an [img] at the front of his sig

xD

----------


## 2dgreengiant

TehVoyager's maily cos the lion on fire looks pretty cool  :Smile:  Sorry Aldun :3

Internet or IRL?

----------


## Reflection

> TehVoyager's maily cos the lion on fire looks pretty cool  Sorry Aldun :3
> 
> Internet or IRL?


IRL by far.

Call or text?

----------


## Confucius

Call if someone I know text if not. 

And some mod destroyed signature D:

Why is ownedcore in a battle of the pandas?

----------


## TehVoyager

its not.
(sry about ur sig lol)

Confucius's Left sig, or Right sig based ONLY on pic quality, no swtor fanboi-isim in the answer plz xD

----------


## TheFreak

Right one because the quality is better and the dude looks like my dead on like my grandfather.

Signing in the shower or not?

----------


## Zoidberg

> Right one because the quality is better and the dude looks like my dead on like my grandfather.
> 
> Signing in the shower or not?


Not. I can't sing.

Why not Zoidberg?

----------


## Aldun

Zoidbergsoup is okay.

Futurama, southpark, family guy or American dad?

----------


## TehVoyager

Futurama.

Southpark is too over the top nowadays.

american dad and family guy are just so Low brow its pathetic.


Comedic movies Or Stand-up comedy?

----------


## Aldun

Comedic movies. Stand-up comedians are barely ever funny.

What's the best question asked in this topic by now?

----------


## shadowsx

This one.

Me or Aldun

----------


## TehVoyager

Me.

Shadowsx or Aldun

----------


## Confucius

> Me.
> 
> Shadowsx or Aldun


Ooooh that's a hard one because they are all such good friends, but I'm probably going to have to choose "or".

Giantpanda or Greatpanda?

----------


## shadowsx

Giantpanda.

You or shadowsx

----------


## TehVoyager

Me.

AFTER MoP: Emerald Dream, or a revisit to the lore from TBC for an expansion? 
im specificly not saying "VoTV" because that was a hoax, and i dont want people to think im suggesting it.)

----------


## Confucius

> Me.
> 
> AFTER MoP: Emerald Dream, or a revisit to the lore from TBC for an expansion? 
> im specificly not saying "VoTV" because that was a hoax, and i dont want people to think im suggesting it.)


VoTV.

Firey Bears or Firey cat

----------


## TehVoyager

Fire Bear. im sad that Farandals Flamescythe did not have a druid of the flame visual buff for Bears too.  :Frown: 

Favorite oldschool, not well known game? mine would be Carmageddon xD

----------


## Aldun

Oh. My. God. Carmageddon, I played that as a little kid, teeeheee.
Thing is, I had this game I really loved years ago but I can't remember the name of it. You played a little waterdrop that had to jump/move through levels. Shame I don't remember the name.

Whats your stance on Bitcoins? (Google them if you dont know what it is!)

----------


## TehVoyager

i googled it and still dont understand. is it a way to make people pay to use thepiratebay? or is it like online money where theres no central tracking? imo thats gonna be exploitable as all hell. im personaly against it.

i'll ask the same question because this post is more just to clairify what its for  :Smile:

----------


## Remus3

It's alright if your computer can handle it; the coins are not given willy nilly as they used to a few months back. every 2 weeks they up the difficulty of solving puzzles(computer gpu or cpu does this)/gaining coins due to the increase of users doing it.

do i believe it could become a standard net currency? nfi im not an economics professor. 1 coin a day or so = 3$/day on a 460gtx without double dipping into the cpu versions. it's a moderate income for misc things.

protoss or zerg? which one of the two races do you like to play the most.

----------


## KuRIoS

zerg - it sounds more awesome

BF3 or CoD

----------


## Zoidberg

> zerg - it sounds more awesome
> 
> BF3 or CoD


BF3

What do you prefer; Warm or cold weather?

----------


## shadowsx

Cold weather.

Sleep on chest or back?

----------


## Aldun

Sleep on side.

What's your favorite international holiday/special day of the year?

----------


## Remus3

Christmas, careless for the presents.. 2 week vacation + get to go home for that time.

star trek or next generation?

----------


## TehVoyager

Voyager. i know, im one of those "wierd" people who liked Voy more than TNG.

For Characters learning to be more "human": Seven of Nine, Data or Emergency Medical Hologram?

----------


## Sychotix

I have no clue what you are talking about... but the first one.

DOTA 2 or Blizzard DOTA?

----------


## Narudan

Blizzard DOTA. I like the story.

Zombies from The Walking Dead or Resident Evil(Regular ones)?

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> Zombies from The Walking Dead or Resident Evil(Regular ones)?


Walking dead as they are more zombie like.

OwnedCore or MMOwned?

----------


## Remus3

Ownedcore; we got some much love to areas that needed change and more coming with more features >.>

rent or buy games? (namely gamefly)

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

rent games and copy em FTW

Coke or pepsi

----------


## OverLordErIcH

> rent games and copy em FTW
> 
> Coke or pepsi


Coke, I've had pepsi so much that Coke tastes better now.

Razer or Logitech?

----------


## DatGuyUSawYesterday

Logitech, razer is aesthetic over prosthetic. Razer has bad keyboards, naga has errors while logitech is error free and cheaper. 

1000 frames per second and graphics like space invaders or 1 frame per second and graphics like avatar?

----------


## visitor

graphics like space invaders  :Big Grin: 

Laptop or desktop computer?

----------


## Fumi

Desktop!! cant play with damn touchpad :P

Cake or cookies! (Really good cookies!)

----------


## Zoidberg

> Desktop!! cant play with damn touchpad :P
> 
> Cake or cookies! (Really good cookies!)


Cake if it's brownies, otherwise cookies!

What topping do you want on your pizza? (Meatlover ftw)

----------


## Aldun

Tuna or kebab!

Melee weapons (knives etc) or ranged (guns, crossbows..)?

----------


## DatGuyUSawYesterday

Knives. Why? watch the vid GREAT SCENE - V for Vendetta - YouTube

Beef, Pork, Chicken, Fish, Rabbit, Octopus or Turkey? Whichever one you choose will be my dinner =P

----------


## Remus3

Rabbit, it's not something one would eat daily nor too exotic to kill you if improperly done or some bullocks about fishiness.

cereal or pancakes for breakfast? (disregarding the prep times).

----------


## Zoidberg

> Rabbit, it's not something one would eat daily nor too exotic to kill you if improperly done or some bullocks about fishiness.
> 
> cereal or pancakes for breakfast? (disregarding the prep times).


Pancakes, I ****ing love pancakes.

GTA or Saints Row? (I love them both, I'm just curious.)

----------


## Reflection

> Pancakes, I ****ing love pancakes.
> 
> GTA or Saints Row? (I love them both, I'm just curious.)


Never played Saint's Row, so I'll have to go with GTA. 

Would you parachute for fun if you got the chance?

----------


## TehVoyager

Why the hell would anyone want to jump out of a perfectly good airplane?


Why the hell would anyone want to jump out of a perfectly good airplane?

----------


## Aldun

'Cause it's fun.

What is fun?

----------


## TehVoyager

Not jumping out of a perfectly good airplane!

Allready bought Skyrim, or waiting for the first patch so its not buggy as @#[email protected]

----------


## Sychotix

Neither, but I've had it for a week or so =P

Do you like skyrim alot? Cuz he likes you.

----------


## KuRIoS

Havent tried Skyrim since I found the Oblivion games to be patheticly BOOOOOOORIIIIIIING!

If you are playing BF3, what Rank are you?

----------


## Remus3

Rank 0, don't own a legit copy yet til friday :3

If you could design a game, what genre would it be? no limitations, multi genre allowed of course. reasoning is always a plus for conversation.

----------


## Narudan

It would be skyrim. But with endgame content so you could be king and would be recognized as hero.
And then I'd sell dlc's for 10000000 euroes.

Which one is more fun for early levels: wow or swtor?

----------


## Confucius

> It would be skyrim. But with endgame content so you could be king and would be recognized as hero.
> And then I'd sell dlc's for 10000000 euroes.
> 
> Which one is more fun for early levels: wow or swtor?


swtor by far, wow starting levels are so boring.

Bears or Seals?

----------


## Harambeqt

Seals.
------------------
PvP or PvE?

----------


## KuRIoS

PVE
PVP doesnt really apply to me

Pasta or spaghetti

----------


## Narudan

Spaghetti is pasta but my favorite pasta is penne




Stormcloaks or Empire?

----------


## Sychotix

> Spaghetti is pasta but my favorite pasta is penne
> 
> 
> Stormcloaks or Empire?


Neither. I remained neutral lol.

Diablo 2 or Diablo 1?

----------


## Reflection

> Neither. I remained neutral lol.
> 
> Diablo 2 or Diablo 1?


Mostly played D2, so I'll go with that.

Guess my lucky number!

----------


## Aldun

4.

Who is all from the same country as me :3?

----------


## KuRIoS

> 4.
> 
> Who is all from the same country as me :3?


Stupid people :P

Pizza or Burger - and why?

----------


## Freefall552

> Stupid people :P
> 
> Pizza or Burger - and why?


Burger, because I don't wanna wait forever to get my after party food.

You just took a crap, and there's no toilet paper. What do you do? Go.

----------


## TehVoyager

Shower.

wow players: what are you farming for Transmog sets? my druid has full T6, and my DK is farming the judgement recolor set  :Big Grin:

----------


## Confucius

> Shower.
> 
> wow players: what are you farming for Transmog sets? my druid has full T6, and my DK is farming the judgement recolor set


The level 60 warrior pvp gear, looks so cool

Where do you hide your pandas?

----------


## Narudan

C:\Users\Narudan\Desktop\Stuff\Photoshop\Resources\Brushes\Splatterbrushes\12883 22\Porn\Hardcore\pandas

Did you ever visit Confucius blog?

----------


## Remus3

No.

What liquors do you like? None is not an answer, must have tried it at one point.

----------


## Confucius

None, never tried it, no liquors in pandaland. 

Do you like E.S. Posthumus?

----------


## Aldun

What is an E.S. Posthumus? Can I eat it?

Liquor or cocktails?

----------


## Zoidberg

> What is an E.S. Posthumus? Can I eat it?
> 
> Liquor or cocktails?


Beer

MSN or Skype?

----------


## Narudan

Neither but Skype if I have to

Facebook or no?

----------


## Remus3

Facebook yes, easy contact between past friends & family.

Captain America or Wolverine? comics... fk the movies.

----------


## Confucius

> Facebook yes, easy contact between past friends & family.
> 
> Captain America or Wolverine? comics... fk the movies.


Wolverine, Captain America isn't in very many comics now days besides the civil war ones and some random avenger ones; and wolverine is just epic.

What would you change about Owned Core if you had supreme power?

----------


## Aldun

My reputation amount? :3

If you would be a superhero, what would be your weapon of choice and why?

----------


## Remus3

> My reputation amount? :3
> 
> If you would be a superhero, what would be your weapon of choice and why?


Total invisibility. No one can find you if needed, but also no one would know who you were... avoiding unneeded publicity and scrutiny.

Same question to others.

----------


## Confucius

> Total invisibility. No one can find you if needed, but also no one would know who you were... avoiding unneeded publicity and scrutiny.
> 
> Same question to others.


Power to create and destroy matter == game over

how are you preparing for MoP? I am watching kung fu panda legends of awesomness, great tv show

----------


## Aldun

I don't, because I've quit Wow long ago.

Give me one hint about Skyrim that I probably didnt know yet  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Garneth

> I don't, because I've quit Wow long ago.
> 
> Give me one hint about Skyrim that I probably didnt know yet


FUS RO DAH!

Honestly, am I too talkative in bawx when I'm online? :P

----------


## Aldun

I dont et it D: someone also linked that quote in the bawx..

Nope  :Stick Out Tongue:  Its not too bad.

Singleplayer or multiplayer rps?

----------


## Garneth

> I dont et it D: someone also linked that quote in the bawx..
> 
> Nope  Its not too bad.
> 
> Singleplayer or multiplayer rps?


Both.


Do you like my avatar?

----------


## Aldun

Yes, especially the tophat.

What's your best experience with drugs? (And which one was it). Caffeïne and alcohol not included..

----------


## Zoidberg

> Yes, especially the tophat.
> 
> What's your *best experience with drugs*? (And which one was it). Caffeïne and alcohol not included..




You're ruining this thread with stupid questions that most people can't relate to.

Therefore I'm going to revive this thread again:

What's your favorite website on the internet, and why?

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> What's your favorite website on the internet, and why?


Duh, google. You can get anywhere and everywhere from it and also find out those funny IP CCTV cameras people have loool.

Ed, Edd or Eddy?

----------


## Aldun

> Duh, google. You can get anywhere and everywhere from it and also find out those funny IP CCTV cameras people have loool.
> 
> Ed, Edd or Eddy?


@Zoidberg: not sure what you mean to be honest...

Edd.

A vacation to a warm land with a beach etc, or wintersport?

----------


## Confucius

Hmm pandas prefer winter over summer, because there is snow for us to play in.

Why does no one like answering aldun's questions?

----------


## Aldun

Cause I'm too awesome for them.

Have you ever bought (or will you..) a game that you downloaded before, just because it was so awesome that you wanted to support the devs?

----------


## Forever

No not really, only subscription based games or pay for an account. Used to always buy games, never felt it was worth the money in the end!

New question:
What is your earliest memory?  :Smile:

----------


## KuRIoS

> No not really, only subscription based games or pay for an account. Used to always buy games, never felt it was worth the money in the end!
> 
> New question:
> What is your earliest memory?


Almost getting a rugburn cause my mom was so hairy... (sorry :P )
Count to 1000
1

----------


## Ground Zero

mfw @ kur

----------


## Garneth

Y U NO ASK QUESTION?

MSN, Skype, or AIM

----------


## KuRIoS

Count to 1000
3

----------


## Remus3

Count to 1000
4


because the questions were getting boring;
however.. skype>msn>...............................aim

my watch says it's 5:01 pm. What would you do.

----------


## KuRIoS

> count to 1000
> 4
> 
> 
> because the questions were getting boring;
> however.. Skype>msn>...............................aim
> 
> my watch says it's 5:01 pm. What would you do.


  :Stick Out Tongue:  5

----------


## Confucius



----------


## Narudan

Oh, and:
6

----------


## Aldun

This thread went no where.

6.

----------


## shadowsx

Did someone say 6?


6.

----------


## Reflection

5? 

Do you enjoy high heights?

----------


## Confucius

Nooooooo noooooo nooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Xel

Confucius, yes

Let's count to ten?

1

----------


## Aldun

10.

Amidoinitrite?

----------


## InternetExplorer

The game.

? ? whatsu looking at me for?

----------


## BrightChild

google search "*tt0119174*" for information on how to win the game.

----------


## KuRIoS

Happy New years... here are my fireworks for ya 

*** * * * * * * 
------- * * * * * * * * * * * *
* * * * * * * * * *

shocking i know

----------


## shadowsx

next reply gets free cookies.

----------


## Confucius

haha it's meee

----------


## Confucius

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## Confucius

Rep bars are broken again? D:

----------


## Ground Zero

Not broken, just improved in a bad way.

----------


## Confucius

,.:,,,:,:,~~=~~,~,:~===,~,::=~~~:=,=~~::,,~,~::~~~~=~~~=~:::,~,,,:,....~,:::....
,+=~~~::::,,~~:~:::::~:=~~::::=~:~~~~~,,,,,:,~~:::~~::~::~~,:,,..,,,,,,,........
+~~~,==,::=,,::,~:==~:::::~+=~,:,:~~,~:,,,::,:,~,,~~~=~~::::.,,.:,,.::,:=,..,~.+
::::+:::=:,,:,~~=~:~~~:~::+~::=?77777i::..,,::,.:,.,:,:::~,,:,.,.:,~~,:::=.,~~~,
:.=::~:==~:+=~=~=~~~:::.::~+777~:7777777+.:~~,,,...,::+::=:.,,,.:,.:..,,,:,.,===
~~,:~:~:~~:,,,~+:~:~=:~~=?7777....iiiiiiii::~,:~.,,,,:~::::,.,,~~:,,...,.~?..,..
~~,::,~,,:~,:+=::~::+~~:i7777,....?????iii7,:::,:,,~,::,,.,,:.::,,:..,,.,....~:,
,,:==~:,,::=:=:=~=~:=:,7777i?..:,,+???i?ii7?,,,::::,,~:,,,::,,,:,,,,,,:,,,.~:~~:
~~~::,::,~,+~:~:,+:,=+777i??+:~===+++?????i7,,:~,:,,,~:,::::,:,,,:++,,~:,,~~,::,
~:::~====:=:,,+~~,~~:777ii???+=+++++++++???i?,~:,=::,,,,~::,,,::+77=:,,:~~~::::.
,~,.~=,:~:=~=,~~=:,,=iii???++?=+?++++++=++??+::::~+::~~::~:~::?77=::,,,,:~,:.,.:
:,==~,~,~:::,~,=:=:::~:+???=+?+++++?+=,.=+?=~::~:~,,:,,=~::~i77+~:~~~~,:,,.,::+:
+,~,:,++:.,=::.,~~.::....,==+++?+?+++~.,,+?,::::,~~,~::::~?77+~~:,,:::~:,:,:~:.:
:,::,::::~~~~:,,:=~~,.......~~~=++=++...?ii7:::,,::,~~::i77+~,:,:,~,,.~~:,~:~::,
=++=::,:,+~::,:.,:~~,,,.......,===+~+===?iii..,.,,,,:~?7i=~~,:,:.~:,=.:+,::,...:
:~~::~:++~:=,~:+:=~+,...........~~~~~=~++=++....,,,~i7i~:~:~+:::~:~~.=:,,~.~.:,,
:~=~,:~+~::+~:==~~=?,.............,,..~~~.....,,,:i7i~,,,,,,~:,~:~?:~,...~,.:,,,
,.~:~==+~~+:==~~=~~i,,...........::::~??iii?=,,~i7?~,,,,,,,.~==:::,~:,.,:,,~~~.:
~,~:~:=~:~:~:=:?~:=i~,..........,~:~?iiiiiii??i7i~::+~?7i:=7i77 77=,~,~,:::~~::,
?~==~:,,~.::~~=~=,~i=,...........,=?ii?ii?i,.ii????++=~?i777=~?77777?:=:::~:,,,,
=,~=,=::=?:~:==:~~+=,,..,.........??i???~,i~,+???++,i+=?i??i7777777777:~,:,::.::
~::+~:+~===,~~=.~=,........,.,,,...,,:~.~:=+:::??++~=+???ii?7777777777+:,::,+,~:
.:::~=~,~:~+==,=~,,....,....,,.,,,.,,,:,,~=:.,.,+~==~~~+:...=+?iii7ii7i:,,,.~=,:
:..=:,+~~~=~+=:=:..,.......,.,.,...,.,,,,,,,.,..~::::~+:...,:+???i?i?ii~,,,~:.:~
++~+~:~+=,,:~~,:,,,,........,.,......,,,+,?,.....~:,.,~+,.=???+?+??????=:.:==~=,
.:~=~=:=~:,~:,~:,,....,..............,..,,,,,,..,,:,..:==????+?++++?++?:::~=~=~,
:?+?~:=,~=~~~~=:,,,.........,.......,.,,..,............=++++++++++++=+~.::.:===,
+=====,,,:~:~:,:,,,.......::,.......,.,::.+.,..........,~============:,.~~:,~+~,
==~~:=,::==:~~=,,,........,~~....,,........:.,,,.........,::~~~:,....,~.~+~:,:,.
,,=:++:,~:=~:=,,,,,,..,.,,=::,..............~,.,.,..........,:,......,+=::.:=~,=
,=.,::~:,::+,:::,,,,.....::,,..........,....,......,..,...,,,,:~:~::.~~+:::,~~~.
:=,.,:==+=~,:,~~,,.,.....::,....~.......:......:.....,,:~::::=:,:~=,.~:=:::::,,+
~+==.~~=+~~=~+~,:,....,.,::,......,.....:,~.~.,:,,,,,,,,:~:::::=,=~...:::~~.:,~:
~:~~+,:~~:~==+~,,,,.,.=.:,,...~~:~:,=,::,,~,:::,,:,:,,:~:::~:~::~~~+=~~+~~:==~~=
+=:~:=:~=+====,~.,,.,~.,,+...:,~~:,,::~::::,:::~,::,:~,:,~~:~,~++:~?:==~=:~:::~~
:~+,~:,.:,:,~:=~+..,,::=:~~,:=+,::=:::~=~:::~::,,=:+:=~:~=::..~,~+.,:=~~+:~~~~~~
~,::+=~::::=:.:::~:~:=~:+:==:::.~~:~:,,::~::,.:+:~~:,:~~~::::+~.?ii~i,~,::::=~~~
=:,==,:,:++::++=~~=+:~::.:=::=:~:=++:~?~==,=~~:,+=::=~~=:,=:::~:~~=~==ii~~~~~:~~

----------


## shadowsx

Goooo west!

----------


## BrightChild

so i decided i need to go buy an energy drink

----------


## Darqs

"Memento kodo" - Usandu. So reamber about them!

----------


## KuRIoS

How much gold do you have right now?

----------


## visitor

54653 right now.. not a lot
what do you haz

----------


## KuRIoS

~1500000 on different chars

----------


## Narudan

so many zeroes

----------


## Confucius

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000g, my acc is perma banned

----------


## 2dgreengiant

2k .

----------


## visitor

what are you doing RIGHT NOW?

----------


## [Z]em

Waiting for laundry then going to hit the gym.

What's your favourite food?

----------


## KuRIoS

Potatobake  :Wink:  With lots of bacon.. 
What is your favourite food?

----------


## Reflection

> Potatobake  With lots of bacon.. 
> What is your favourite food?


Probably salmon if done right. 

Would you use origin if BF3 didn't require it?

----------


## Confucius

Yeah so my brother can find me without myself having to yell how to spell the server name over and over

My favorite food is Pad Thai with big rice noodles or chicken egg Fu yung

----------


## Maccer

What is this thread...
Hmm, I hope I don't get banned for spamming, I better say something smart.

This sentence is a lie.

----------


## Parog

> Probably salmon if done right. 
> 
> Would you use origin if BF3 didn't require it?




Rethorical question is rethorical. Here's another one of those. ( Thanks for the laugh by the way. ) 

Would you buy a house if it came down to costing 1, non-variable amount, everything included, utilities too.

----------


## [Z]em

> Potatobake  With lots of bacon.. 
> What is your favourite food?


Haha nice man, my favourite is basicly chicken, anything with chicken! 

What's your favourite alcoholic beverage?

----------


## Narudan

Beer
What's your favorite beer? (No brands just stout, ale, pils etc..)

----------


## Confucius

> Rethorical question is rethorical. Here's another one of those. ( Thanks for the laugh by the way. ) 
> 
> Would you buy a house if it came down to costing 1, non-variable amount, everything included, utilities too.


Wait but the period makes it a statement not a question?! AGGH! 1 what? 1 panda, no way!

Ignoring Narudan because he is mean to me.

What is your favorite type of bear?

----------


## Kubiatsu

In ur thred mekkin it longr

----------


## shadowsx



----------


## visitor

Get uppppppaaaaaaa

----------


## Confucius

Why is the banning game thread longer than this thread?!

We must all link this thread in our sigs so all can know about it!

----------


## KuRIoS

because this is newer.?

----------


## Zoidberg

I bet your hand is either touching your face, your keyboard or mouse while reading this.

----------


## Confucius

> I bet your hand is either touching your face, your keyboard or mouse while reading this.


Nope, I'm on my xoom!

----------


## visitor

Have you ever been banned from OC , if so, WHY?

----------


## Narudan

No, never.

Have you ever been banned from OC, if not, WHY?

----------


## Remus3

> Have you ever been banned from OC, if not, WHY?



Being a retard about personal matters when it should have been dealt with in private. 6 months perma overturn.

If you play pool, what is your preferred weight on the cue stick? (mines 21oz)
if you dont play pool, what's your reason for not playing?

----------


## aramina

Because I always hit the table (carpet?) while playing pool ^^ (yep I'm a pro ^^)

What's ur age?

----------


## KuRIoS

26 But I always forget... after 10 beers I am 18 and the day after I am 30...
What is your age?

----------


## Zoidberg

> 26 But I always forget... after 10 beers I am 18 and the day after I am 30...
> What is your age?


18 in 3 days.

Bacon?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Always. Bacon makes most everything better.

Exploit or explore?

----------


## Aldun

Exploit. In most games (like WoW) exploring is too boring.

In real life: a sword who looks like Frostmourne or a lightsaber?

----------


## Confucius

> Exploit. In most games (like WoW) exploring is too boring.
> 
> In real life: a sword who looks like Frostmourne or a lightsaber?


Well frostmourne steals your soul and lightsabers are epic and nearly weightless, so lightsaber duh.

----------


## KuRIoS

I will answer aldun as well.. Lightsabers imagine cutting up a big chunk of bacon and when you slice it it will be instantly ready  :Big Grin:  WOooooooooop

----------


## WizardTrokair

Kur didn't add a question, so I'll try to keep this going...

Pornography.... professional or amateur?

----------


## Remus3

Favorite seasoning of Bacon, while we are on the subject?

(no question for me to answer =/ )

----------


## wildrunner

> Kur didn't add a question, so I'll try to keep this going...
> 
> Pornography.... professional or amateur?


proffesional you know where to find me DVD

do you like cake?

----------


## visitor

yeah i love it - specially good cake .. chocolate cake

Christina or Britney?

----------


## Remus3

Christina i suppose... not much of a choice :3

Where are you in your house?

----------


## Linken91

In the space between spaces.. which is to say, in the hallway

Metro 2033, the book or Metro 2033, the game?

----------


## Freefall552

> In the space between spaces.. which is to say, in the hallway
> 
> Metro 2033, the book or Metro 2033, the game?


The book, I believe games are one of the reasons why the younger generation is so obnoxious.

Would you wail on exotic animals if they were in your back yard?

----------


## Confucius

> The book, I believe games are one of the reasons why the younger generation is so obnoxious.
> 
> Would you wail on exotic animals if they were in your back yard?


No, I would recruit them into my panda army and forge new alliances with their empires.

How many essays must you write a day?

----------


## visitor

0 done with school

Diablo 3 or something else?

----------


## iownapc

> 0 done with school
> 
> Diablo 3 or something else?


I don't understand your question?? 
so im going to answer Confucius' question

I write 0 a day, and about 3 a year

What is your favorite programming language



i tought I'd add this too. Zoidberg and Freefall552 have farmed a bunch of posts of this topic shouldn't there be a limit on how many posts your can post in this topic?

----------


## Confucius

Post count doesn't count in the back room, you can spam all you want  :Big Grin:

----------


## Linken91

Not "spam" perhaps!  :Wink: 




> Diablo 3 or something else?


In what regard? Diablo 3 or another similar game? Diablo 3 or just about anything game-related? Or my personal favorite: Diablo 3 or something else entirely? In which case I'd go with... pineapples. 

Cash money or virtual money? (credit cards and such)

----------


## Confucius

Virtual money because I can't misplace it and I can buy stuff online with it, and I never leave my house!

How often do you leave your house?

----------


## KuRIoS

Many times a day

aoe2 or red alert

----------


## Freefall552

> Many times a day
> 
> aoe2 or red alert


Red alert, great music and I love the C&C series. 

What would you do if your bed was infested by ants?

----------


## Confucius

> Red alert, great music and I love the C&C series. 
> 
> What would you do if your bed was infested by ants?


Put it out in my yard and light it on fire, it's legal to do that here!

Then buy a new bed.

What is your favorite animal?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Many animals are cool for one reason or another, but I would not say I had a favorite. I prefer the company of cats over dogs, and I think pigs are the most delicious, if that helps.

What was the first video game that you messed around with?
(hack, glitch, visual bug, exploration...anything that was not intended but you did on purpose)

----------


## Confucius

> Many animals are cool for one reason or another, but I would not say I had a favorite. I prefer the company of cats over dogs, and I think pigs are the most delicious, if that helps.
> 
> What was the first video game that you messed around with?
> (hack, glitch, visual bug, exploration...anything that was not intended but you did on purpose)


hmm probably some gameboy pokemon game. 

What anti virus do you use?

----------


## Freefall552

> hmm probably some gameboy pokemon game. 
> 
> What anti virus do you use?


Pirated Avast IS 6!

Do you rather pirate software and games rather than buy it if it won't affect your user experience?

----------


## Confucius

> Pirated Avast IS 6!
> 
> Do you rather pirate software and games rather than buy it if it won't affect your user experience?


Buy copy in the store, my internet is too slow to download and time is money.

What is your favorite mmo?

----------


## Relican

> Buy copy in the store, my internet is too slow to download and time is money.
> 
> What is your favorite mmo?


Runescape. 

What is your favourite superpower?

----------


## Confucius

> Runescape. 
> 
> What is your favourite superpower?


Very hard for me to decide, flight sounds fun but then I realize it could really suck. I would like the power to create and destroy matter (if you know what I mean). I think invisibility + silence would be OP though.


If you could be invisible to all spectrums of light and also be 100% silent, what would you do?

----------


## WizardTrokair

> If you could be invisible to all spectrums of light and also be 100% silent, what would you do?


I'd probably rob banks.

How would you like to die?

----------


## Confucius

> I'd probably rob banks.
> 
> How would you like to die?


In a final test run of new way to bring people back to life after they die  :Big Grin: 


What MMO do you play now that WoW is getting so boring?

----------


## KuRIoS

> In a final test run of new way to bring people back to life after they die 
> 
> 
> What MMO do you play now that WoW is getting so boring?


none

been playing some civ 5 tho, fairly fun.

----------


## Freefall552

Anyone up for a few sc2 games?

----------


## Reflection

> Anyone up for a few sc2 games?


Probably someone. 

Favorite music genre?

----------


## WizardTrokair

> Probably someone. 
> 
> Favorite music genre?


Anything with some soul to it, really. R&B, soul and funk music from the 70's are big on my list. Love me some Parliament.
I'm also a huge electronic music fan (DJing 100% vinyl for 15+ years) and run the Sleazy Beats Recordings record label... so anything in that vein, which is beatdown to midtempo electronic music.

What was the first thing you remember doing in WoW that you knew was "against the rules"?

----------


## Confucius

> Anything with some soul to it, really. R&B, soul and funk music from the 70's are big on my list. Love me some Parliament.
> I'm also a huge electronic music fan (DJing 100% vinyl for 15+ years) and run the Sleazy Beats Recordings record label... so anything in that vein, which is beatdown to midtempo electronic music.
> 
> What was the first thing you remember doing in WoW that you knew was "against the rules"?


Didn't know it was against the rules at the time, but using cheat engine to watch my tauren fall in slow motion off the zeppelins xD


Favorite color?

----------


## Relican

> Didn't know it was against the rules at the time, but using cheat engine to watch my tauren fall in slow motion off the zeppelins xD
> 
> 
> Favorite color?


Green.

Phone call or Text?

----------


## Teryaki

I perfer texting over phone calling. A whole lot faster, but when I want to talk with someone and have a long conversation, phone call would be the best bet.

What impact do you want to leave on the world?

----------


## pharoma

My impact would probably be: 
- Touch MC hammer
- Simply walk into Mordor
- Survive a roundhouse kick from Chuck Norris
- Find out who the **** let the dogs out

World of Warcraft or My Little Pony: Adventures?

----------


## WizardTrokair

World of Warcraft. I am one of the strange people still finding fun in this game.

What was the first "off-limits" (unintended) place you visited in the World of Warcraft?

----------


## Remus3

Never unintended as I didn't explore or glitch without knowing beforehand.

If you could have any meal in the world, that you have already tasted, and it was the last day on earth- you being the last person on earth(aside from the robot chef of cosmic awesomesauce)....
What would you eat?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Remus3 you misunderstood... I meant the spot was unintended by the WoW developers to be a normal gaming area, aka "off limits".... not that you ended up there accidentally.  :Smile: 

My last meal would probably be some good comfort food. A nice Shepard's pie, perhaps. I'm not one for fancy food, typically.

My question remains the same, since it wasn't answered... 
"What was the first "off-limits" place you visited in the World of Warcraft?

----------


## Reflection

> Remus3 you misunderstood... I meant the spot was unintended by the WoW developers to be a normal gaming area, aka "off limits".... not that you ended up there accidentally. 
> 
> My last meal would probably be some good comfort food. A nice Shepard's pie, perhaps. I'm not one for fancy food, typically.
> 
> My question remains the same, since it wasn't answered... 
> "What was the first "off-limits" place you visited in the World of Warcraft?


Likely anywhere in warsong gulch, I loved griefing behind the base with the flag on my level 19 twink.

Favorite animal outside of the ordinary?

Confucius can't answer.

----------


## Confucius

> Likely anywhere in warsong gulch, I loved griefing behind the base with the flag on my level 19 twink.
> 
> Favorite animal outside of the ordinary?
> 
> Confucius can't answer.


Damnit. I won't answer then.

----------


## Killalots

An Ocelot.

Walkers or Doritos? (Crisps)

----------


## Confucius

> An Ocelot.
> 
> Walkers or Doritos? (Crisps)


Neither.

Green tea or Black tea (hint: Green tea is the right answer)?

----------


## Freefall552

> Neither.
> 
> Green tea or Black tea (hint: Green tea is the right answer)?


Greeeeen tea!! 

Would you go for it, or just let it slip?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Always go for it.

Funk or disco?

----------


## Confucius

> Always go for it.
> 
> Funk or disco?


There's a difference?! 

Reptiles or Fish?

----------


## Narudan

Reptiles.
Wait, for food or as pet?
Anyway, reptiles.

_______________________________________
Have you ever tried white tea? Why not?

----------


## Confucius

> Reptiles.
> Wait, for food or as pet?
> Anyway, reptiles.
> 
> _______________________________________
> Have you ever tried white tea? Why not?


Yeah, but green tea is better. 

There are two trains approaching each other at the same speed, they left the station at 1:00 am and collide at 12:00pm, the stations are 200km apart, how fast were the trains going?

----------


## Reflection

> Yeah, but green tea is better. 
> 
> There are two trains approaching each other at the same speed, they left the station at 1:00 am and collide at 12:00pm, the stations are 200km apart, how fast were the trains going?


Faster than 1mp/h and slower than the speed of light. 


What sense would you prefer to improve, eyes, ears, touch, taste or smell, to be extremely effective?

----------


## Narudan

My eyes of course. I think all other heightened senses would bother me too much.

Which starter pokemon would you choose IRL?

----------


## WizardTrokair

What on earth is a starter Pokemon? I vote for that big yellow one that shoots lightning, because knowing any more than that about Pokemon is just wrong.

If you had to give up either your vision or your hearing (sight or sound)... which would you give up?

----------


## Confucius

> What on earth is a starter Pokemon? I vote for that big yellow one that shoots lightning, because knowing any more than that about Pokemon is just wrong.
> 
> If you had to give up either your vision or your hearing (sight or sound)... which would you give up?


Hearing, of course, I could still imagine music in my head and would much rather never hear anything again than never see again. With seeing comes computer, games, driving, walking, being able to do math, science, and most importantly, reading my favorite novels! While hearing all I miss out on is listening to annoying people talk. 

Would you rather have $1 million dollars, tax free, or have everything you can list in 10 seconds, that is not used as currency (i.e. gold, silver, dollars, muffins, ect.)?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Everything you can list in 10 seconds, of course. $1 million dollars wouldn't even cover the first thing on the list...

Wizards or Warriors?

----------


## wildrunner

> Everything you can list in 10 seconds, of course. $1 million dollars wouldn't even cover the first thing on the list...
> 
> Wizards or Warriors?


wizard ZAP!

Propellor or porn

----------


## WizardTrokair

I'm not sure I understand the question.... do you mean a propeller like on a boat or a plane? If so I would vote propeller. No need for porn, as I've already bought the cow, so to speak.

How do you take your coffee?

----------


## Confucius

> I'm not sure I understand the question.... do you mean a propeller like on a boat or a plane? If so I would vote propeller. No need for porn, as I've already bought the cow, so to speak.
> 
> How do you take your coffee?


Depends, most of the time I make it into a mocha, other times just a bit of cream. Most of the time I prefer tea though, so I don't really drink coffee often, one cup a day at most. 

What is your favorite type of rice? Mine is white jasmine rice, so good!

----------


## WizardTrokair

Whatever the wifey makes me... usually rice pialf. That yellow & brown stuff. Always tastes decent. I'd probably like other rice if it was fed to me. In fact I like most foods. The only "foods" I can think of not really enjoying are green olives and black licorice. I like pretty much everything else!

What food can you not stand to eat?

----------


## Zoidberg

Vegetables.

On a scale from 1-10, how tired are you right now?

----------


## Remus3

1 , woke up about an hour ago;

do you eat the core of an apple or no.

----------


## Confucius

> 1 , woke up about an hour ago;
> 
> do you eat the core of an apple or no.


Never!

What pets do you have?

----------


## Freefall552

> Never!
> 
> What pets do you have?


I was never allowed to have a pet. Sad day indeed.  :Frown: 

Why is Samsung Galaxy SII so amazing?

----------


## Maisteri

> I was never allowed to have a pet. Sad day indeed. 
> 
> Why is Samsung Galaxy SII so amazing?


Uhh because I have that phone.

How do you eat your steak?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Medium rare. I carve off what I want, and ride the rest home. 

Calamari or oysters?

----------


## Confucius

> Medium rare. I carve off what I want, and ride the rest home. 
> 
> Calamari or oysters?


Neither, if I have to choose it would be oysters, I can't eat squidward!

High quality speakers or headset?

----------


## kjarlot

Speakers, headsets start gnawing @ my ears after I've worn them for a while.

What did you grow up with, DBZ or Pokémon?

----------


## Confucius

> Speakers, headsets start gnawing @ my ears after I've worn them for a while.
> 
> What did you grow up with, DBZ or Pokémon?


Pokemon, had lots of fun playing the game over and over on my gameboy advanced, wish I still knew where my stuff for it was...

Fire, Water, or Plant Pokemon?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I am not familiar with the specifics of Pokemon (you lot talking about gameboy advanced makes me feel old!)... but based purely on the elements presented, I'll take the Water Pokemon, as that sounds closest to Frost.  :Smile: 

When it comes to music, I am a huge fan of the physical format (8-track, vinyl records, cassette tapes, CDs, DVDs, etc). 
With the current popularity of mp3s...do you think that the compact disc will be the last commercially-available physical format that holds music?

----------


## Confucius

> I am not familiar with the specifics of Pokemon (you lot talking about gameboy advanced makes me feel old!)... but based purely on the elements presented, I'll take the Water Pokemon, as that sounds closest to Frost. 
> 
> When it comes to music, I am a huge fan of the physical format (8-track, vinyl records, cassette tapes, CDs, DVDs, etc). 
> With the current popularity of mp3s...do you think that the compact disc will be the last commercially-available physical format that holds music?


Well there will always probably be tapes for people who like to dictate and keep them organized, but I think music industry is heading towards digital only more and more. 

Spotify, Itunes, or Grooveshark?

----------


## Freefall552

> Well there will always probably be tapes for people who like to dictate and keep them organized, but I think music industry is heading towards digital only more and more. 
> 
> Spotify, Itunes, or Grooveshark?


I use neither, but I'd go with spotify since I used to use it.

Who's your favourite rapper and why? Don't answer if you don't have one.

----------


## shadowsx

> I use neither, but I'd go with spotify since I used to use it.
> 
> Who's your favourite rapper and why? Don't answer if you don't have one.


Not a big rap fan, but probably Kid Cudi.

Waffles or pancakes?

----------


## Tiggly

> Not a big rap fan, but probably Kid Cudi.
> 
> Waffles or pancakes?


Waffles. 

Iron Man vs Batman who wins?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Probably Iron Man... better protection.

Mitt Romney and Rick Santorum are dropped into the Gurubashi Arena with no weapons... grudge match to the death... all politics aside, just physical strength. Who comes out alive?

----------


## shadowsx

> Probably Iron Man... better protection.
> 
> Mitt Romney and Rick Santorum are dropped into the Gurubashi Arena with no weapons... grudge match to the death... all politics aside, just physical strength. Who comes out alive?


Neither of them.

Ferrari or Bugatti?

----------


## Zoidberg

> Neither of them.
> 
> Ferrari or Bugatti?


Ferrari, cause that's my middle name. 

Kill all mosquito's in the world or win $10 in the lottery?

----------


## Freefall552

> Ferrari, cause that's my middle name. 
> 
> Kill all mosquito's in the world or win $10 in the lottery?


Since I can't afford to ride the bus I'm gonna go with the 10 dollars. Besides, birds have to eat too!

Do you think it's fair to charge fat people double for taking up more than one seat on a transport?

----------


## Relican

Havent dealt with people that obese on airplanes and a bus, to be quite frank, yes, I find it morally acceptable and think the companies implementing rules such as this acceptable 

Shots or mixed drinks (AND WHY)?

----------


## Confucius

> Havent dealt with people that obese on airplanes and a bus, to be quite frank, yes, I find it morally acceptable and think the companies implementing rules such as this acceptable 
> 
> Shots or mixed drinks (AND WHY)?


I don't drink alcohol so mixed drinks, root beer floats and chocolate milk are great!  :Big Grin: 

How often do you shower?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Every morning. My hair gets greasy otherwise.

How old are you?

----------


## Confucius

2563 years.

How many times did you check the back room but not post because you were waiting for someone else to?

----------


## Freefall552

> 2563 years.
> 
> How many times did you check the back room but not post because you were waiting for someone else to?


Depends on the question!

Would you answer the phone if you didn't notice it was ringing?

----------


## Confucius

> Depends on the question!
> 
> Would you answer the phone if you didn't notice it was ringing?


How can I answer it if I don't notice it is ringing?!

How often do you actually use your phone to call people?

----------


## Freefall552

> How can I answer it if I don't notice it is ringing?!
> 
> How often do you actually use your phone to call people?


Once a day.

Would you open the bathroom door to your living room if you knew it was already open?

----------


## Confucius

> Once a day.
> 
> Would you open the bathroom door to your living room if you knew it was already open?


No, my living room doesn't have a bathroom, maybe to my room.

Favorite MMO besides WoW? None is not an option!

----------


## Narudan

Guild Wars 1. Good times

Favorite Ice-Cream Flavor?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

> Guild Wars 1. Good times
> 
> Favorite Ice-Cream Flavor?


A: Coffe and bubble gum

Q: Favourite Nintendo 64 game?

----------


## Freefall552

> A: Coffe and bubble gum
> 
> Q: Favourite Nintendo 64 game?


Mario party 5!  :Big Grin: 

Favourite console controller?

----------


## WizardTrokair

The original NES controller. I love it so much that I got one with USB on the end so I can have that true emulation feel when I play all my NES games on my PC.

Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?

----------


## Confucius

> The original NES controller. I love it so much that I got one with USB on the end so I can have that true emulation feel when I play all my NES games on my PC.
> 
> Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?


Nope, cannot dance with that of which does not exist. 

What's your favorite academic subject?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I never completed anything past high school... but I would have to say something involving humanity... literature, performing arts, philosophy... that sort of stuff. Literature if I had to pick one.

Do you own a turntable (that thing you play vinyl records on)?

----------


## Confucius

> I never completed anything past high school... but I would have to say something involving humanity... literature, performing arts, philosophy... that sort of stuff. Literature if I had to pick one.
> 
> Do you own a turntable (that thing you play vinyl records on)?


No, but my grandparents do.

What type of science is your favorite?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I do not have a favorite... I honestly find natural sciences and social sciences equally fascinating.

What is morally worse... checking out a 15 year old girl that looks 20.... or a 20 year old girl that looks 15?

----------


## Confucius

> I do not have a favorite... I honestly find natural sciences and social sciences equally fascinating.
> 
> What is morally worse... checking out a 15 year old girl that looks 20.... or a 20 year old girl that looks 15?


First, second one could just be Asian. Also, it depends on what your age is.

1+4*0 = ?

----------


## CimSlunt

> First, second one could just be Asian. Also, it depends on what your age is.
> 
> 1+4*0 = ?



0

Why do you love pandas so much?

----------


## DrakeFish

> 0
> 
> Why do you love pandas so much?


Because they're fluffy and cute and they're haaappyy.

Why could 1+4*0 possibly equal 0 ?

----------


## aionic11

It's 1...
How is it possible that over than 60/70% of the people on Facebook don't even know that the Multiplication has priority?

----------


## Narudan

Because people who have to answer important facebook questions like that generally don't have time for math.

How active are you on facebook? Do you think you should cut back?

----------


## Confucius

> Because people who have to answer important facebook questions like that generally don't have time for math.
> 
> How active are you on facebook? Do you think you should cut back?


On my anonymous facebook, maybe once every two months I go on there. On my real life facebook I login about once every 3 to 6 months. I definitely need to cut back, else this addiction will ruin my life!

How often do you learn for fun?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I really only learn for fun when I am learning about my hobbies (electronic music and WoW). I haven't had time / reason to learn for fun in the academic sense recently.

What time, on average, do you get up in the morning?

----------


## Freefall552

> I really only learn for fun when I am learning about my hobbies (electronic music and WoW). I haven't had time / reason to learn for fun in the academic sense recently.
> 
> What time, on average, do you get up in the morning?


9am every day. 

How many hours do you spend discussing politics with HI5 on the phone every day?

----------


## Confucius

> 9am every day. 
> 
> How many hours do you spend discussing politics with HI5 on the phone every day?


None, HI5 does not understand Confucius's political ideas. 

Bring the radical off the bottom 2/sqrt(2-sqrt(3)), or if you don't want to do math: Guild Wars 2 or MoP?

----------


## WizardTrokair

MoP. I don't really know anything about Guild Wars (or math), and I am looking very forward to the Mists of Pandaria expansion.

Do you think OJ Simpson really killed her?

----------


## Confucius

Killed who?

Favorite ancient history person?

----------


## Relican

I guess Confucius is too young to know about that or google the story. 
I suppose that makes OJ ancient history, so I'll go with OJ. 

Do you wear any jewelry IRL? If so, what?

----------


## Confucius

> I guess Confucius is too young to know about that or google the story. 
> I suppose that makes OJ ancient history, so I'll go with OJ. 
> 
> Do you wear any jewelry IRL? If so, what?


Eh, I know the story, just don't feel like answering the question!

I wear no jewelry. 

Tea, Coffee, Soda, or Energy Drink?

----------


## Relican

Considering I partially own a coffee shop... Coffee. 

Gel caps or liquid for **********? (Assuming they're identical in dosage/ingredients)

----------


## Confucius

> Considering I partially own a coffee shop... Coffee. 
> 
> Gel caps or liquid for **********? (Assuming they're identical in dosage/ingredients)


Not tea?! I am disappointed Relican!

Gel caps, liquid is gross.

Elephants or Wooly Mammoths?

----------


## Relican

Wooly Mammoths... Good competition there, though. I like the elephant look more, but the tusks on a mammoth..mm. 

Have any tattoos? If not what would you get and where?

----------


## Yosho

> Have any tattoos? If not what would you get and where?


i don't have any tattoos and i would never want one....

if you could have 1 thing in the entire world, what would it be? (fictional things like a lightsaber or a pokéball are allowed)

----------


## WizardTrokair

Serenity. Stress is the killer, so if I could have one thing, it would be peace.

Do you plan to play Diablo 3 the very day that it is released?

----------


## Confucius

> Serenity. Stress is the killer, so if I could have one thing, it would be peace.
> 
> Do you plan to play Diablo 3 the very day that it is released?


At the moment I have no plans at all to play it, but that may change, depending on how profitable the real money auction house is. 

Are you excited for Guild Wars2? Are you going to preorder?

----------


## WizardTrokair

At the moment I have no plans at all to play it. I have never even glanced at the Guild Wars games.

Should I? What are they all about?

----------


## Confucius

> At the moment I have no plans at all to play it. I have never even glanced at the Guild Wars games.
> 
> Should I? What are they all about?


Yes you should, Guild Wars 2 is a lot different than Guild Wars in almost every aspect. Guild Wars was a lot of fun too, although they messed up by going with instanced worlds and no jump (now that is all gone). You have nothing to lose by buying the game, it's a one time fee (no monthly subscription) and you can always sell your account for 50-75% the original cost if you don't like the game. 

If you could be any animal in the real world, what would it be and why?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Probably a bird. The ability to fly is just a great ability... sounds very free.

Have you ever been to therapy?

----------


## Confucius

> Probably a bird. The ability to fly is just a great ability... sounds very free.
> 
> Have you ever been to therapy?


Tons.

Do you bot WoW? If not, why?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

> Tons.
> 
> Do you bot WoW? If not, why?


Yes to get alts to 85 for arena, I only do arena exploit and explore lol


Do you remember the movie Space Jam? NOSTALGIA!

----------


## WizardTrokair

I do not... but just googled it, saw it was Michael Jordan and bugs bunny, and now I vaguely remember advertisements for it. I'm definitely more than old enough to remember it though.  :Wink: 

What is your favorite "B movie"?

----------


## Relican

> What is your favorite "B movie"?



I'e always gotten a laugh out of "Cannibal! The Musical". It's so awful and funny... Trey Parker and Matt Stone acting and singing and shit in this extremely underproduced movie... 

Where do you get your news?

----------


## Narudan

spiegel.de out of convenience. If I want some more insight bbc.com. Sometimes rt.com because they offer a totally different perspective.

What's your favorite horror movie? If you don't like horror movies: What's your favorite romance movie?

----------


## Freefall552

> spiegel.de out of convenience. If I want some more insight bbc.com. Sometimes rt.com because they offer a totally different perspective.
> 
> What's your favorite horror movie? If you don't like horror movies: What's your favorite romance movie?


My favorite horror movie is the ring, it's hard to find a movie that scary now days.  :Frown:  Favorite romance.. I must say pearl harbor. 

Where do you see yourself in exactly 2 days 14 hours and 23 seconds?

----------


## WizardTrokair

In exactly 2 days, 14 hours and 23 seconds I will be at my home with my family. My father and stepmother will be visiting to give my daughter her birthday present. She turns 13 this weekend.

Do you have any children?

----------


## Confucius

> In exactly 2 days, 14 hours and 23 seconds I will be at my home with my family. My father and stepmother will be visiting to give my daughter her birthday present. She turns 13 this weekend.
> 
> Do you have any children?


No, too young to. 

Febreeze, Air Wick, Lysol, or what?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Who do I look like... my wife?? She has something she sprays on the furniture, no idea what it is. Probably something like Febreeze.

When I asked about the "devil in the pale moonlight" earlier ITT, did you realize I was quoting Jack Nicholson as the Joker in Batman?

----------


## Confucius

> Who do I look like... my wife?? She has something she sprays on the furniture, no idea what it is. Probably something like Febreeze.
> 
> When I asked about the "devil in the pale moonlight" earlier ITT, did you realize I was quoting Jack Nicholson as the Joker in Batman?


I saw the film but didn't remember that line.

Favorite thing to drink?

----------


## Narudan

Tea. I drink about 1,5l of sugarfree ice-tea a day, and 0.75l of black tea.

Tastiest animal?

----------


## WizardTrokair

The pig, without question. I mean, the cow can of course give the pig a run for its money with the finest cuts of beef.... but how can you compete with an animal that produces bacon, sausage, pork chops AND ham??

Do you like Prince (the music artist)?

----------


## Confucius

> The pig, without question. I mean, the cow can of course give the pig a run for its money with the finest cuts of beef.... but how can you compete with an animal that produces bacon, sausage, pork chops AND ham??
> 
> Do you like Prince (the music artist)?


Never really listened to him tbh, but probably not.

What animal do you think has the best looking babies? Can't be humans.

----------


## Zoidberg

> Never really listened to him tbh, but probably not.
> 
> What animal do you think has the best looking babies? Can't be humans.


Cats

Where does one buy an LM324 Low Power Quad Operational Amplifier in Denmark!?

----------


## WizardTrokair

e-bay.

Do you think this will ever be the longest thread on OwnedCore?

----------


## Narudan

No.

Can you find a thread longer than http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...queue-641.html ([BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.) 
?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Not on OwnedCore.

Have you ever been to my YouTube channel?

----------


## Freefall552

> Not on OwnedCore.
> 
> Have you ever been to my YouTube channel?


Nope.

Have you ever been to mine?

----------


## Remus3

Nope;

Been to mine? (giggles.)

----------


## WizardTrokair

Nope. Mine is in my signature (78 videos of WoW exploration)... both of you can link yours and I'll check 'em out!

What's for dinner tonight?

----------


## Remus3

hell if i know, i'm thinking steak n potatoes though...

-http://www.youtube.com/user/iVaporized?feature=mhee
-- If you could live anywhere, where would it be?

----------


## WizardTrokair

(subbed to the channel, Remus3)

I'm pretty happy where I am in Boston... but if I had no cares or responsibilities... I suppose a tropical island would be nice. Or maybe a small country like Denmark or Amsterdam, where I would be a bigger fish in a smaller pond.

Ever been to an all night electronic music rave party?

----------


## Relican

> (subbed to the channel, Remus3)
> 
> I'm pretty happy where I am in Boston... but if I had no cares or responsibilities... I suppose a tropical island would be nice. Or maybe a small country like Denmark or Amsterdam, where I would be a bigger fish in a smaller pond.
> 
> Ever been to an all night electronic music rave party?


Used to work at an old building that had several raves. Just drunk, shitfaced, ******* out kids everywhere mostly. Cops came into that place so often and could never get past the door though, so I guess I was doing my part in it right. 

What is your earliest memory?

----------


## Confucius

> Used to work at an old building that had several raves. Just drunk, shitfaced, ******* out kids everywhere mostly. Cops came into that place so often and could never get past the door though, so I guess I was doing my part in it right. 
> 
> What is your earliest memory?


Running around in some place when I was either one or two, remember running into a step and climbing over it. 

Favorite thing to do outside?

----------


## Freefall552

> Running around in some place when I was either one or two, remember running into a step and climbing over it. 
> 
> Favorite thing to do outside?


Blow stuff up :3

What would be the first thing that comes to your mind when a tank shoots down your jet? (Bf3)

552Freefall - YouTube for WizardTrokair. Will you do Diablo 3 videos? I subscribed.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## WizardTrokair

Subbed to yours as well. Not sure if I'll do D3 videos... honestly depends on if I find any good explorations while I'm playing. I'm hopeful, but doubtful.

Am I in the jet? I suppose I'd press the eject button. Not in the jet? Curse, then find something to blow the tank up.

What is your alcoholic drink of choice?

----------


## Remus3

crown on the rocks;

do you like flight sims?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I do not.

What drugs have you used?

----------


## Relican

LSD, marijuana, cocaine, heroin, methamphetamine, nicotine, alcohol, cough syrup, just about every prescription drug that has recreational value including several benzo********, ambient, codeine, plenty of the obvious over-the-counter medicines... Jeez, the list goes on... Other than psilocybin, I've tried and or been addicted to just about everything that comes to mind side hallucinogens--they're not something I ever greatly enjoyed, though DMT seems interesting. 

What is your drug of choice (One that isn't necessarily legal, that is. No caffeine, etc.)?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Marijuana. Simple, but def the one I lean on most. Daily user for well, well over a decade.

Ever play Dungeons & Dragons?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

Nope, Stepbrother has been playing it for like 10 years tho.

What is the worst trouble you ever got in?

----------


## Confucius

> Nope, Stepbrother has been playing it for like 10 years tho.
> 
> What is the worst trouble you ever got in?


Blizzard lawyers calling me.

Favorite cartoon?

----------


## Freefall552

> Blizzard lawyers calling me.
> 
> Favorite cartoon?


South Park.

Why does Confucius not reply on Skype?

----------


## Confucius

> South Park.
> 
> Why does Confucius not reply on Skype?


Because he was sleeping.

Turtles or Tortoises and why?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

I'm gonna go with Tortoises because of some show I saw on tv where a tortoise became friends with a hippo lol

Koalas or Kangaroos?

----------


## Confucius

> I'm gonna go with Tortoises because of some show I saw on tv where a tortoise became friends with a hippo lol
> 
> Koalas or Kangaroos?


Koalas, they can beat Kangaroos in a fight and are a nice looking animal.

Cold or Warm drink right now?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

I only drink cold drinks, even on a cold day I still hate hot drinks.

Dragonball Z or Digimon?

----------


## oMSQo

Dragonball Z cuz its over 9000!!!!!
Beer or Wine?

----------


## Remus3

neither, liquor

beer tastes like shit to me, and wine just doesn't suit my taste.

----------


## Confucius

> neither, liquor
> 
> beer tastes like shit to me, and wine just doesn't suit my taste.


Great question!

Do you also have an extreme pathological fear of spiders?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

> Great question!
> Do you also have an extreme pathological fear of spiders?


I am extremely scared of spiders but nothing abnormal I don't think, I'm scared of every insect except flys. The one I hate more than spiders is bee's.

What are your views on religion? I am atheist.

----------


## Zoidberg

> I am extremely scared of spiders but nothing abnormal I don't think, I'm scared of every insect except flys. The one I hate more than spiders is bee's.
> 
> What are your views on religion? I am atheist.


Religion is the root of all evil.

What kind of meat is your favorite?

----------


## Relican

> Religion is the root of all evil.
> 
> What kind of meat is your favorite?


I'm vegetarian... Not sure. Chicken can smell good, though. 

What originally brought you to OwnedCore?

----------


## Freefall552

> I'm vegetarian... Not sure. Chicken can smell good, though. 
> 
> What originally brought you to OwnedCore?


Some world of warcraft exploit that required me to register to see the url.

Would you stop visiting OwnedCore if you never play any games?

----------


## Narudan

Well I don't play any online games so.. no.

If you were admin for a day, what would you do/change?

----------


## AIizee

> Well I don't play any online games so.. no.
> 
> If you were admin for a day, what would you do/change?


i would take all donate money

if you were a dog what would your name be?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Confucius

> i would take all donate money
> 
> if you were a dog what would your name be?


Sir Doctor Professor Confucius Mencius Spartacus the Destroyer of Worlds Hailing From the Nation of Pandaria

Do you know the song _Life in a Northern Town_? Or just the hey ma ma ma part?

----------


## Relican

> Sir Doctor Professor Confucius Mencius Spartacus the Destroyer of Worlds Hailing From the Nation of Pandaria
> 
> Do you know the song _Life in a Northern Town_? Or just the hey ma ma ma part?


SDPCMSDWHFNP would be the acronym for your name, which is equally hard to remember. 

I've never heard that song. Don't even know about the "hey ma ma ma ma" part... Sorry. 

What is the most recent television show you've completely finished watching/caught up on?

----------


## Freefall552

> SDPCMSDWHFNP would be the acronym for your name, which is equally hard to remember. 
> 
> I've never heard that song. Don't even know about the "hey ma ma ma ma" part... Sorry. 
> 
> What is the most recent television show you've completely finished watching/caught up on?


The Wire, best show I've ever watched.

Why does Confucius stop talking to you in the middle of a discussion on skype?

----------


## Confucius

> The Wire, best show I've ever watched.
> 
> Why does Confucius stop talking to you in the middle of a discussion on skype?


His house is very big and he goes off to get some food.

What is the most populated species in the world?

----------


## Freefall552

> His house is very big and he goes off to get some food.
> 
> What is the most populated species in the world?


Ants, at least I think it's ants. But it must be ants. Yea, it's ants. Also, you like ants. So the answer must be ants. 

Would you concider yourself a madman?

----------


## Confucius

> Ants, at least I think it's ants. But it must be ants. Yea, it's ants. Also, you like ants. So the answer must be ants. 
> 
> Would you concider yourself a madman?


Nope, maybe madpanda.

Green or Red GO!

----------


## WizardTrokair

Green. I've always been partial to blue and green, so that was a no-brainer.

Have you ever reported someone in WoW?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

Yep, When I first came to wow, I bought a bought port to somewhere and I didn't know who could and couldn't summon and it was a rogue, I paid him 30g then he logged off lol. I never got my money back and I was pissed off coz I was low lvl and I got the money off some friends

Ever been addicted to anything besides wow?

I'm addicted to energy drinks lol

----------


## Freefall552

Music! Can't walk anywhere without sweet tunes in my ears.  :Smile:  

Do you have any favorite plant?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I would have to say the marijuana plant, only because of my insatiable smoking habit. If you need a non-drug option, I would have to say ivy. I like the way it makes brick buildings look when it covers them.

Strangest or most risqué place you've had sex?

----------


## Confucius

> I would have to say the marijuana plant, only because of my insatiable smoking habit. If you need a non-drug option, I would have to say ivy. I like the way it makes brick buildings look when it covers them.
> 
> Strangest or most risqué place you've had sex?


No plans of ever having sex.

Hard book or digital book?

----------


## Relican

Hard book for sure. 
Since TheWizardTrokair didn't get an actual answer, I'd say in the smoking room of a coffee shop after hours,r or maybe on the bottom bunk in college while my roommate was asleep on the top bunch with a good friend of his... 
I think if someone hits a question they can't answer, someone else should. 

What is the most peaceful environment for you in real life, outside of your houses boundaries.

----------


## Confucius

> Hard book for sure. 
> Since TheWizardTrokair didn't get an actual answer, I'd say in the smoking room of a coffee shop after hours,r or maybe on the bottom bunk in college while my roommate was asleep on the top bunch with a good friend of his... 
> I think if someone hits a question they can't answer, someone else should.  
> 
> What is the most peaceful environment for you in real life, outside of your houses boundaries.


Most peaceful environment is my home, I rarely leave it. But if I had to choose probably the book store, like reading classics and programming books there  :Smile: .

H.G. Wells or Jules Verne?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I haven't read enough of either to make an informed decision.

(@Relican, the thread is about keeping the thread moving... so I don't mind Confucius's answer to my last question... I can always ask again...lets just keep it going!)

Why would anyone plan to NOT ever have sex?

----------


## Narudan

The Giant Panda has the digestive system of a carnivore and because of this he has to eat massive amounts of bamboo. He gains only little energy from it and has to eat all day so he has no time for sex.

Which game are you waiting for?

----------


## Zoidberg

GTAV and GW2

Why does my country's school system suck!? I shouldn't complain since I get paid to study... but still!

----------


## Confucius

> GTAV and GW2
> 
> Why does my country's school system suck!? I shouldn't complain since I get paid to study... but still!


Try moving to the U.S., $40,000 a year for university. 

@Wizard I'm asexual :P

Watches, yay or na?

----------


## Relican

> Try moving to the U.S., $40,000 a year for university. 
> 
> @Wizard I'm asexual :P
> 
> Watches, yay or na?


I sometimes wear a watch, but I also have a tattoo of a watch... So yeah. I'll say yes to that one. 

How many USB ports do you typically have used, and what are you using them for?

----------


## Confucius

> I sometimes wear a watch, but I also have a tattoo of a watch... So yeah. I'll say yes to that one. 
> 
> How many USB ports do you typically have used, and what are you using them for?


Four USB 2.0 for keyboard, mouse, phone (used for internet), and keyboard mic/headphone slots, one USB 3.0 for my external HDD.

Do you have headphones or speakers? What brand and why, how do you like them? Why would you ever want a headset instead of high quality speakers?

----------


## Relican

> Four USB 2.0 for keyboard, mouse, phone (used for internet), and keyboard mic/headphone slots, one USB 3.0 for my external HDD.
> 
> Do you have headphones or speakers? What brand and why, how do you like them? Why would you ever want a headset instead of high quality speakers?


I use speakers unless I'm in a voice chat (So there is no feedback). They're Bose speakers, relatively old, but put out much better sound than some more modern versions that I've heard; they're quite impressive, actually. I used to be really into headphones and headsets but not as much in the past few years-- I break them too easily, and typically my SO is in the room listening to stuff with me. 

What colour are your walls?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Eggshell.

What is the last book you read?

----------


## Relican

> Eggshell.
> 
> What is the last book you read?


It was a reread from a few years back, but I just finished "John Dies at the End" for the second time. 

Is your desk generally messy or organized? Or do you live in more of an organized chaos situation?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

my desk is usually tidy, but sometimes it gets filled up with tons of bus cards and I'm to lazy to throw them out lol, I had a collection of like 600 but I sold them to a friend who was wallpapering his room with them lol

What is the most awkward situation you have been in?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Not sure if it is THE most awkward in my life... but one that immediately springs to mind is when I was 16... about to have sex with my girlfriend and her mother walked in. She looked at me, then her daughter, then back to me...(that was a long 10 seconds!) and then just quietly said, "I think it is time for him to leave" and closed the door. Cue me jumping up, getting dressed as fast I could, and getting the **** out of dodge. I guess the two of them laughed about it after I left. I ended up marrying her so it is all good!  :Smile: 

What is one of your favorite books from childhood or early teen years?

----------


## Confucius

> Not sure if it is THE most awkward in my life... but one that immediately springs to mind is when I was 16... about to have sex with my girlfriend and her mother walked in. She looked at me, then her daughter, then back to me...(that was a long 10 seconds!) and then just quietly said, "I think it is time for him to leave" and closed the door. Cue me jumping up, getting dressed as fast I could, and getting the **** out of dodge. I guess the two of them laughed about it after I left. I ended up marrying her so it is all good! 
> 
> What is one of your favorite books from childhood or early teen years?


The Odyssey probably, really liked the style of writing, read it when I was 11 or so.

The Iliad or The Odyssey?

----------


## Harambeqt

> The Odyssey probably, really liked the style of writing, read it when I was 11 or so.
> 
> The Iliad or The Odyssey?


I'd say the Odyssey. Because I like the title lol.

Girlfriend/Boyfriend Relationship or single ?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Married for 6+ years now to my childhood sweetheart. We started our relationship in 1994.

Have you ever regretted killing something?

----------


## Confucius

> Married for 6+ years now to my childhood sweetheart. We started our relationship in 1994.
> 
> Have you ever regretted killing something?


Yeah lots of bugs, sometimes spiders, but not really out of remorse, more out of feel that the other spiders will see the corpse and raise up against me in response. 

Mustard or Ketchup?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Depends on what you're putting it on, of course. Different condiments for different items. I love a touch of ketsup (just a bit) on a sausage, egg & swiss sub, but would never put mustard. On the other hand, a great ham sammich with some spicy mustard is awesome. If I had to just choose one to be superior, it would definitely be mustard. There are too many awesome varieties. That Boar's Head Delicatessen Style mustard is wicked stuff. I also used to use a mustard with the mustard seeds in it, and they were round and would sort of pop when you bit into them. That stuff was my favorite... which I could remember what kind it was.

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, or The Illuminatus Trilogy?

----------


## Confucius

> Depends on what you're putting it on, of course. Different condiments for different items. I love a touch of ketsup (just a bit) on a sausage, egg & swiss sub, but would never put mustard. On the other hand, a great ham sammich with some spicy mustard is awesome. If I had to just choose one to be superior, it would definitely be mustard. There are too many awesome varieties. That Boar's Head Delicatessen Style mustard is wicked stuff. I also used to use a mustard with the mustard seeds in it, and they were round and would sort of pop when you bit into them. That stuff was my favorite... which I could remember what kind it was.
> 
> Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, or The Illuminatus Trilogy?


Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.

Which is more fun to you, Trignometry or Analytic geometry?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Neither. I do not find math to be fun at all.

Do you browse this forum while at work?

----------


## Zoidberg

> Neither. I do not find math to be fun at all.
> 
> Do you browse this forum while at work?


I don't work, I'm a student but I get paid to study so I guess that counts too. So that would be a yes.

Italian or Mexican food?

----------


## WizardTrokair

You lot keep coming up with these 'either/or' choices that are too hard for me. Ketsup vs. mustard? They both have their moments! Same with Italian vs. Mexican food... they both can be so good, depending on the situation. If I had a gun to my head I'd probably say Italian food... but I might feel different tomorrow.

Am I the oldest member of OwnedCore?

----------


## Harambeqt

> You lot keep coming up with these 'either/or' choices that are too hard for me. Ketsup vs. mustard? They both have their moments! Same with Italian vs. Mexican food... they both can be so good, depending on the situation. If I had a gun to my head I'd probably say Italian food... but I might feel different tomorrow.
> 
> Am I the oldest member of OwnedCore?


Yes.


Beer or Vodka?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Vodka. I never acquired the taste for beer... which is very annoying in social situations let me tell you.

What would you do for a Klondike Bar?

----------


## Confucius

> Vodka. I never acquired the taste for beer... which is very annoying in social situations let me tell you.
> 
> What would you do for a Klondike Bar?


Pay $3-$5.99.

Do you drink tap water or do you have a filter?

----------


## Narudan

Tap water. But it's clean here.

Do you drink bitter lemon or tonic water?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

Parents Drink Tonic Water all the time, hate the stuff. Bitter Lemmon is nice tho. I'm a realy energy drink addict tho.

Redbull or monster, I like Redbull most and some energy drink called "V" It's only in Australia, New Zealand and some other countries i think

----------


## Narudan

I like V the best. But I'd rather buy the cheap stuff, I don't drink it for the taste

What's your favorite TV show?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I don't watch much TV. I'd rather spend my time gaming or playing records. When I do watch TV it is probably something like Anthony Bourdain. My wife watches TV constantly though, so I end up hearing most of those crap reality shows out of the corner of my ear. We also have a weekly date to watch American Idol.... gives us something to root for together.

Real mayonnaise or Miracle Whip?

----------


## Confucius

> I don't watch much TV. I'd rather spend my time gaming or playing records. When I do watch TV it is probably something like Anthony Bourdain. My wife watches TV constantly though, so I end up hearing most of those crap reality shows out of the corner of my ear. We also have a weekly date to watch American Idol.... gives us something to root for together.
> 
> Real mayonnaise or Miracle Whip?


I don't really enjoy mayonnaise, but best to go with the original if forced.

Favorite composer?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I am sadly not familiar enough with composers to pick a favorite. I like classical music when I hear it, but couldn't tell you what is what. A shame really, since I have a shit-ton of it on vinyl. I am only answering because I am sure no one else has a favorite composer either, as this question had the thread stuck for 3+ days.

Favorite salad dressing?

----------


## Confucius

> I am sadly not familiar enough with composers to pick a favorite. I like classical music when I hear it, but couldn't tell you what is what. A shame really, since I have a shit-ton of it on vinyl. I am only answering because I am sure no one else has a favorite composer either, as this question had the thread stuck for 3+ days.
> 
> Favorite salad dressing?


If I eat a salad I do not use dressing, if I have to pick Italian probably. 

Favorite brand of anything?

----------


## Zoidberg

Samsung!

Coffee or tea?

----------


## Confucius

> Samsung!
> 
> Coffee or tea?


Tea, I drink it all day long, black tea, green tea, peppermint tea, lemon tea, ginger tea, rooibos tea, chamomile tea, orange tea, and others, can never have enough tea!

Trees or bushes, why?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I prefer trees, because you can climb them. Climbing trees is a great way to pass the time when you're growing up. I've also been climbing trees in WoW recently, so trees are on the mind, for sure.

Do you like black licorice?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

I have never liked black licorice, I like raspberry licorice though.

If you could be reincarnated when you die which living thing would you choose except for human

----------


## Linken91

An owl, obviously.

Explain to me the meaning of life. Be thorough and deep.

----------


## Confucius

> An owl, obviously.
> 
> Explain to me the meaning of life. Be thorough and deep.


*life/līf/*Noun:
The condition that distinguishes animals and plants from inorganic matter, including the capacity for growth, reproduction, functional...Living things and their activity: "some sort of life existed on Mars".






Favorite mmorpg after WoW?

----------


## Relican

FarmVille, hands down. 

Am I drunk or am I drunk?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Well the post was 11 hours ago, so I imagine you are not drunk at the moment. I could be wrong.

Will you be working over this coming weekend?

----------


## Confucius

> Well the post was 11 hours ago, so I imagine you are not drunk at the moment. I could be wrong.
> 
> Will you be working over this coming weekend?


I don't have a job but I will be doing a lot of school work.

Do you use a screen saver?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

OMG NOSTALGIA, THE OLD WINDOWS MAZE SCREENSAVER  :Big Grin: . No I don't use a screensaver anymore



Seen any new movies lately? and what were your thoughts? Saw American pie reunion, thought it was great.

----------


## Freefall552

> OMG NOSTALGIA, THE OLD WINDOWS MAZE SCREENSAVER . No I don't use a screensaver anymore
> 
> 
> 
> Seen any new movies lately? and what were your thoughts? Saw American pie reunion, thought it was great.


Yes, God bless america. Really great movie with a good message. 

What's your most beloved nintendo game?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

Banjo Kazooie and Tooie on the 64, That was my childhood.

What is your favourite Simpsons or Futurama quote?

----------


## Remus3

Futurama: mm- i'd have to say when nibbler shows himself as a niblonian. and the world is sticken as idiots due to the master brain, and fry is the only one without a delta wave and defeats it.

"We live long and are celebrated poopers" :P

that and or the star trek spoof ones

---------
What is your favorite good anime?

----------


## Zoidberg

None. I don't watch anime. Please ask questions everyone can answer  :Smile: 

Favorite instrument?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

@Zoidberg

I disagree, I think people can post questions that some people are likely to answer, maybe not favourite composer that is too hard lol.

@Remus3

My favourite anime would be Dragonball z, My friends are obsessed with bleach though.

@Zoidberg

I love the drums, favourite drummer has to be Travis Barker. I like drums because I beatbox all the time. Maybe one day I'll get drum lessons lol.


Question: Who was the most influential person at any time of your life to you and why? Mine would have to be Albert Einstein, Michio Kaku, Trey Parker and Matt Stone

----------


## Confucius

> @Zoidberg
> 
> I disagree, I think people can post questions that some people are likely to answer, maybe not favourite composer that is too hard lol.
> 
> @Remus3
> 
> 
> My favourite anime would be Dragonball z, My friends are obsessed with bleach though.
> 
> ...


Probably Confucius.

Also, favorite composer is too hard but not favorite drummer? Sad times.

Do you ever listen to classical?

----------


## shadowsx

> Probably Confucius.
> 
> Also, favorite composer is too hard but not favorite drummer? Sad times.
> 
> Do you ever listen to classical?


Not really, sometimes I might but it isn't my cup of tea.

Do other lifeforms exist outside of our planet? Please elaborate.

----------


## Confucius

> Not really, sometimes I might but it isn't my cup of tea.
> 
> Do other lifeforms exist outside of our planet? Please elaborate.


Yes, there's humans out in space right now. If you mean non-human the odds of there not being are very small compared to the odds of there being, this doesn't mean that they are more advanced or less advanced than us though. 

Soft or hard pillows?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

@Confucius

The question was favourite instrument, I said my favourite drummer as well though because I like to put thought into my answers, I demand you re choose your most influential person lol.

Obviously soft pillows, isn't that the point lol?

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?

----------


## Xel

> How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


Using the formula: (W + I) * C where W = the constant of wood, which is well known to be 61, as agreed in many scientific circles. I = the variable in this equation, and stands for the word "if" from the original problem. As there are three circumstances, with 0 equaling the chance that the woodchuck cannot chuck wood, 1 being the theory that the woodchuck can chuck wood but chooses not to, and 2 standing for the probability that the woodchuck can and will chuck wood, we clearly must choose 2 for use in this equation. C = the constant of Chuck Norris, whose presence in any problem involving the word chuck must there, is well known to equal 1.1 of any known being, therefore the final part of this calculation is 1.1. As is clear, this appears to give the answer of (61 + 2) * 1.1 = (63) * 1.1 = 69.3. However, Chuck Norris' awesome roundhouse kick declares that all decimal points cannot be used in formulas such as this, and so it must be rounded to the final solution of 69 units of wood.

Is this a question?

----------


## Confucius

> Using the formula: (W + I) * C where W = the constant of wood, which is well known to be 61, as agreed in many scientific circles. I = the variable in this equation, and stands for the word "if" from the original problem. As there are three circumstances, with 0 equaling the chance that the woodchuck cannot chuck wood, 1 being the theory that the woodchuck can chuck wood but chooses not to, and 2 standing for the probability that the woodchuck can and will chuck wood, we clearly must choose 2 for use in this equation. C = the constant of Chuck Norris, whose presence in any problem involving the word chuck must there, is well known to equal 1.1 of any known being, therefore the final part of this calculation is 1.1. As is clear, this appears to give the answer of (61 + 2) * 1.1 = (63) * 1.1 = 69.3. However, Chuck Norris' awesome roundhouse kick declares that all decimal points cannot be used in formulas such as this, and so it must be rounded to the final solution of 69 units of wood.
> 
> Is this a question?


Yes.

What's the oldest song you can recall right now without googling?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

When the saints go marching Louis Armstrong

Play any sport? I play competitive table tennis lol

----------


## Confucius

> When the saints go marching Louis Armstrong
> 
> Play any sport? I play competitive table tennis lol


Chess.

What is the oldest book you have read?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Hmmm.... probably The Hobbit. People don't realize how long ago Tolkien wrote that stuff... the book is from the '30's! I loved Tolken growing up with the LOTR series, and even managing to get through (and enjoy) the Silmarillion, which most find a difficult read. I tried to read Joyce's Ulysses a couple times, which is older, but couldn't wrap my head around his writing style.

The status you've reached on OwnedCore... (Elite, Legendary, Contributor, etc)... what did you contribute (mainly) to reach that status?

----------


## Confucius

> Hmmm.... probably The Hobbit. People don't realize how long ago Tolkien wrote that stuff... the book is from the '30's! I loved Tolken growing up with the LOTR series, and even managing to get through (and enjoy) the Silmarillion, which most find a difficult read. I tried to read Joyce's Ulysses a couple times, which is older, but couldn't wrap my head around his writing style.
> 
> The status you've reached on OwnedCore... (Elite, Legendary, Contributor, etc)... what did you contribute (mainly) to reach that status?


1-80 Mostly Emulation, 80-325 WoW guides, a couple programs, and news team articles. 325-600 lots of WoW guides, a few Swtor guides, helping people who need help, ect. 

Favorite candy?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

Sorry I keep spelling Favorite as Favourite because it is the Australian spelling. My favourite candy are Nerds, don't think they sell them in too many countries.

Ever had any near death experiences? Please don't just answer no. lol

----------


## Aes

> Sorry I keep spelling Favorite as Favourite because it is the Australian spelling. My favourite candy are Nerds, don't think they sell them in too many countries.
> 
> Ever had any near death experiences? Please don't just answer no. lol


Where abouts in Melbourne are you? Im in SE suburbs.

----------


## OverLordErIcH

> Where abouts in Melbourne are you? Im in SE suburbs.


I'll pm you

----------


## WizardTrokair

> Ever had any near death experiences?


I've been in a few car accidents, and had many close calls in cars. I suppose all of those could have been near death, had something gone a different way. Really nothing that I'd say, Oh man, I almost died right there, though.

How much sleep do you get each night, on average?

----------


## Confucius

> I've been in a few car accidents, and had many close calls in cars. I suppose all of those could have been near death, had something gone a different way. Really nothing that I'd say, Oh man, I almost died right there, though.
> 
> How much sleep do you get each night, on average?


8-11 hours.

Favorite vechicle?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

Bike for BMX

Try not to think of a bear. Did you think of a bear?

----------


## Narudan

Unfair I looked at confus avatar when I read that.


Are you going to play Diablo 3? If yes, what's going to happen to your WOW/other games? If no, why?

----------


## Remus3

yes, and i will still play lol... despite people saying the game will die for a few weeks.

while possible, i doubt it.

--- if you could make a valid change to a successful game, what game and what would it be?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

I would make a change to wow. Make it so lvling is not the easiest thing in the world and basic things are not just given to you or insanely easy to obtain. Simplifying talent trees, automatically learning moves, removing weapon skills, Dual talent only 10g, In game quest helper, Heirlooms, in PvP good gear being given to bad players and being able to fly in Azeroth have all made the game a worse experience for me.

What is the biggest nostalgia for you? mine is playing nintendo 64 games lol

----------


## WizardTrokair

^^ If you mean games, mine would be playing NES games. The original NES for me is like the 64 is for you. Early childhood memories of pausing games while in school because save points didn't exist yet.  :Smile: 

Are you one of those people that prefers to have a fan blowing on you when you sleep?
(My wife needs one for the air and the noise. I have a friend like this as well. I am not... the noise is fine but the air bothers me a bit, actually).

----------


## OverLordErIcH

It gets hot in the summer in Australia and we can't afford to just have the air con on 24/7 so I need my fan when I sleep in summer lol

When you were a child what did you want to be when you were older?

----------


## Confucius

> It gets hot in the summer in Australia and we can't afford to just have the air con on 24/7 so I need my fan when I sleep in summer lol
> 
> When you were a child what did you want to be when you were older?


A doctor, once I turned 12 or so I decided that I would never want to be one, especially with my dad being one and telling me it would be a bad idea to go into medicine at all now. 

Proudest achievement?

----------


## WizardTrokair

My proudest 'achievement' is my beautiful daughter. She turns 4 in July.

Were you waiting impatiently for D3 servers to come back online yesterday?

----------


## Confucius

> My proudest 'achievement' is my beautiful daughter. She turns 4 in July.
> 
> Were you waiting impatiently for D3 servers to come back online yesterday?


Nope.

How tired are you right now? Pretty sleep probably? Starting to get tired, thinking about a nice warm bed...

----------


## Zoidberg

> Nope.
> 
> How tired are you right now? Pretty sleep probably? Starting to get tired, thinking about a nice warm bed...


Nope, it's midnight and I'm fully awake.

Do you have any phobias?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

yeah I have a fear of just knowing that you will eventually die and there is nothing you can do about it. Also I hate bees and spiders lol

Do you have any pets?

----------


## Remus3

1 very pretty kitty, who is forcing me to write these things. SHE IS THE GOD DAMN QUEEN OF MY ROOM AND I LOVE HER AND WILL PET HER FOR HOURS ON END AND SUBMIT MY HAND TO HER CLAWS... help....

-- what class are you playing in d3, and what level/diff are you at?

----------


## Killalots

I'm playing Witch Doctor (Currently level 17)

-If you were a piece of stationary, what would you be?

----------


## Zoidberg

What the heck is a piece of stationary?

If I have 2 apples and John gives me 3 apples, how good does an apple taste?

----------


## Confucius

> What the heck is a piece of stationary?
> 
> If I have 2 apples and John gives me 3 apples, how good does an apple taste?


Very almondy because John poisoned them all with cyanide. 




Marche Slave, yay or na?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Yay. I love most classical music when I listen to it... which is typically on rides home with older people that switch back and forth between that and NPR. This piece is just fine. I have enough classical on vinyl, I really should throw it on the platter sometime.

Are you watching American Idol?

----------


## Remus3

No, my mother is... I'm playing D3.

fun, money, dignity.. pick 2 and only 2 of these 3.

----------


## KuRIoS

fun and money... 
What has gone wrong here WoW memory error constantly when using honorbuddy - Forums - World of Warcraft

----------


## Confucius

> fun and money... 
> What has gone wrong here WoW memory error constantly when using honorbuddy - Forums - World of Warcraft


Just Blizzard Reps being unhelpful as usual. 

Do you have a wireless or wired connection into your desktop?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

I have some adapter things where you place 2 of them in a power point at either ends of the house and they send the internet over the current, so yeah I have wired.

Who would win in a fight? A fully grown salt-water Crocodile or a fully grown Great White Shark? explain your answer please.

----------


## Confucius

> I have some adapter things where you place 2 of them in a power point at either ends of the house and they send the internet over the current, so yeah I have wired.
> 
> Who would win in a fight? A fully grown salt-water Crocodile or a fully grown Great White Shark? explain your answer please.


On land the Crocodile, in the ocean the shark. Because Crocodiles can't breath under water to attack the shark and sharks can't go in land. In conditions for both of them the crocodile, he has battle armor. 

Naga mouse or keyboard? (Play with mouse or keyboard)

----------


## OverLordErIcH

I have 60 something binds, I use naga and keyboard for binds lol

What is the most trouble you ever got in at school? explain.

This question is similar to another question I asked but more specific lol

----------


## Heavn666

i play with death adder and naga is good but no must have

----------


## Freefall552

.....bored?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

This thread needs to be revived!

What are three of your passions?

----------


## Confucius

> This thread needs to be revived!
> 
> What are three of your passions?


Math, Chemistry, and Physics. 

Why did this thread die?

----------


## Reflection

> Math, Chemistry, and Physics. 
> 
> Why did this thread die?


Because you stopped posting.

How do you feel about being nowhere, in the middle and everywhere at the same time?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

Insignificant!

One place you want to visit in the world?

----------


## sssniper86

Tropical Island with Hula dancers.

If you are captured by aliens, they are feeding you with regular food but they require you to eat any chocolate brand (at least 1 bar per day) what would it be?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Hershey.

If a tree falls in the woods and no one is around to hear it... does it make a sound?

----------


## Confucius

> Hershey.
> 
> If a tree falls in the woods and no one is around to hear it... does it make a sound?


Of course it does, and the other trees will hear it!

Least favorite subject to write about?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

Persuasive writing in English.

Tell me a cool way you would like to die.

----------


## Confucius

> Persuasive writing in English.
> 
> Tell me a cool way you would like to die.


Volunteering for final stage of anti death serum testing. 

How often do you use your phone for calling?

----------


## shadowsx

> Volunteering for final stage of anti death serum testing. 
> 
> How often do you use your phone for calling?


1-3 times a day usually, mainly I just use SMS.

Would you halve your remaining life span for $ 25,000,000 (25 million usd).

No other strings attached. (Halve, meaning if you are to live for 40 more years, you would only live for 20 more years instead)

----------


## OverLordErIcH

Nope, money doesn't buy happiness.

Do you think there is other life in the Universe?

----------


## dDARKb

A life beyond posession.

----------


## shadowsx

> Nope, money doesn't buy happiness.
> 
> Do you think there is other life in the Universe?


It's not buying happiness with money.

It's more like a 'Live a short and fun life, or live a long and boring life'

----------


## Melodika

> Nope, money doesn't buy happiness.
> 
> Do you think there is other life in the Universe?


Money can buy your loved ones some happiness, at the very least.

----------


## WizardTrokair

> Do you think there is other life in the Universe?


Of course there is other life in the universe. There is just too much space for there not to be other life. Space is big. You just won't believe how vastly, hugely, mind- bogglingly big it is. I mean, you may think it's a long way down the road to the chemist's, but that's just peanuts to space.

Do you like green olives?

----------


## Zoidberg

> Of course there is other life in the universe. There is just too much space for there not to be other life. Space is big. You just won't believe how vastly, hugely, mind- bogglingly big it is. I mean, you may think it's a long way down the road to the chemist's, but that's just peanuts to space.
> 
> Do you like green olives?


Nope.

How was your day?

----------


## WizardTrokair

My day was average. I'm at the "calm before the storm" at work. All my orders for this hotel I'm working on have been placed... and installation isn't for another month or so... which puts me in that in-between stage. Lots of pressure, but not a lot going on. Makes for slow work days. Luckily I have message boards like this to take up my time when things get too slow.  :Smile: 

Zoidberg... that was that Futurama show, right? Was that any good?

----------


## chldbwnstm

SInce 2006

----------


## Remus3

> Zoidberg... that was that Futurama show, right? Was that any good?


Not Zoidberg but w.e. ... someone bumped this with a random post.

Yeah it was a good time killing show to watch :3

Why are there so many idiots in the world who can't play a proper game of League of Legends.

----------


## LATM

T_______T *kill me*

----------


## WizardTrokair

Did you read all of LATM's post?

----------


## Watcher

Just half of it (Don't know why he don't make a thread about it.)

Do you think Latm got issues?

----------


## LATM

> Just half of it (Don't know why he don't make a thread about it.)
> 
> Do you think Latm got issues?


wasn't topic worthy and not really worth reading. just wanted to rant. issues? probably

----------


## WizardTrokair

LATM, check out the thread you're posting in. The purpose is that you answer the last question asked and then ask your own question.

Do you like black licorice?

----------


## LATM

> LATM, check out the thread you're posting in. The purpose is that you answer the last question asked and then ask your own question.
> 
> Do you like black licorice?


OH ****KKK

wrong thread. how did I misclick so badly. I even followed it without paying attention.

kill me. /embarrassment 

black licorice is ok, but its been so long I can't exactly remember taste vs red.

Do you still enjoy videogames as much as you did when you were younger?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Hard to say "as much as I did when I was younger". Sort of an apples & oranges comparison, really. When I was young I grew up on Nintendo. Not Super Nintendo... that didn't arrive until I was a teenager. The good old NES console. I was an absolutely Nintendo FREAK. Everyone in the neighborhood would call me to ask how to 'get past that level', or what have you. I was the hotline. I would pause the games during school (because this is before they had save points... games like Rygar you had to beat in one shot) and put a little piece of paper in front of the power light so my Mom wouldn't shut it off. Good times. I absolutely enjoyed the living shit out of video games when I was younger.

Now I am 20 years older. Video game enjoyment ticks different boxes for an adult. It is an escape from the bills, from work, from the minutia of daily life. It is a hobby. It gives me a sense of accomplishment. I have a sense of pride and enjoyment that I get from making my WoW exploration videos that I never got from those childhood games... and I sort of put editing video game movies in the same category as 'enjoying video games'. So I do think I have almost as much enjoyment, but it is on a totally different level. At the end of the day, I guess I enjoyed video games more when I was younger, but now I enjoy them differently.


Were you a big fan of the original Nintendo Entertainment System?

----------


## FuryExploiting

Not a big fan due to the fact that I never tried it.

Will you marry me?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

No because you are a guy and I'm straight.

What came first, the chicken or the egg?

----------


## Remus3

The egg through mutation/evolution.

DayZ: are you a hero or a bandit?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Depends on which side you ask, I suppose. And don't call me DayZ.

Is today going to be better than yesterday?

----------


## Remus3

what? no sense was made.

no

in the game DayZ: would you prefer to be running around as a bandit or hero.

----------


## WizardTrokair

I made sense. Without knowing DayZ was a game, I just answered honestly... whether you are a "bandit" or a "hero" usually depends on which side you're asking. Think Robin Hood. To answer your question...I've never heard of the game DayZ, so I could only guess that I would be a hero. And you're correct... today isn't much better than yesterday.

Do you like Hard Cider? (as in Magners, Bulmers, Woodchuck, CiderJack, Woodpecker, etc etc)

----------


## Elektropop

Yeah, it'a alright.

Favorite batman villain?

----------


## CreativeXtent

> Yeah, it'a alright.
> 
> Favorite batman villain?


Joker,

Favorite thing to put in your ass?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Pineapple.

What is the air speed velocity of an unladen swallow?

----------


## Devanh

Well, that depends entirely on whether it's a European or an African Swallow.

What's your favourite comedy sketch?

----------


## WizardTrokair

That's a tough one. Probably not my favorite comedy sketch per se... but one of my favorite comedy moments was the last five minutes of the South Park "Scott Tenorman Must Die" episode. I absolutely lost it the first time I saw that. Really any comedy that completely crosses the line I find pretty funny... so all those roasts that have been happening lately (like the recent Roseanne roast) I really enjoy. Old Lenny Bruce skits are classic. Oh man, what about Dennis Leary's 'No Cure For Cancer'? First time I heard that I almost pissed myself. So hard to pick a favorite sketch!!

Do you use yellow Post-It notes?

----------


## Watcher

No i don't

What makes you happy?

----------


## Elektropop

Reputation.

What kind off cellphone do you own?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Normally I would say "I don't own a cellphone"... but one of my clients at work has had trouble getting in touch with me recently, so my boss purchased me a little Verizon LG flip thingy just for that client. He is the only one with the phone number.

Do you ever get mushrooms and pickles in a steak & cheese sub?

----------


## Elektropop

It happens.

Are you religious in any way?

----------


## tredlightly

I used to think so but not anymore.

----------


## OverLordErIcH

No question?

What expansion would you like to see after MOP?

----------


## Remus3

"The Final Uprising"
where everyone dies permanently in WoW, and are reborn as void beings and and and ... meh.


Do you hack fps games, if so or if not- why?

----------


## Elektropop

No, becuse I believe in fair play.

Favorite Pokémon?

----------


## hutnik

No, because i dont know how. And also because it takes away fun and challenge (I play only TF2)

How much is 4 + potato?

Sent from my... oh, another annoying Tapatalk signature :/

----------


## WizardTrokair

Elektropop, I do not have a favorite Pokemon. I guess the yellow one, since that is all I know.
hutnik, 4 + potato = Dan Quayle

What will you have for lunch today?

----------


## Elektropop

I slept passed lunch today.

Do you know who the person on my Avatar is?

----------


## Cruven123

> I slept passed lunch today.
> 
> Do you know who the person on my Avatar is?


No idea

Fastfood or healthy food ?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Depends on the situation, of course. Healthy food when you're feeling healthy... but "rainy day McDonalds" is a tradition in my office.

Stay up late or wake up early?

----------


## Filmfilm

I just played :
Know Your Destiny.swf (Game, Destiny generator)

And i am; 
Booze Asspie the feared ****** destined to invade and pillage everything.

Nice I guess

----------


## WizardTrokair

Nearly 4 weeks later, and you bump this with Know Your Destiny? 

You're still not answering the question...stay up late or wake up early??

----------


## Jaerin

stay up late

----------


## WizardTrokair

Jaerin, you're supposed to answer the previous question _and_ ask your own question...

To continue the thread... another question....

Have you ever played music in front of an audience (DJ)?

----------


## Liis

just needed to try something  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Confucius

> Jaerin, you're supposed to answer the previous question _and_ ask your own question...
> 
> To continue the thread... another question....
> 
> Have you ever played music in front of an audience (DJ)?


Not DJ'd but played classical music in front of an audience before.

Anyone else sad that they enjoy Guild Wars 2 so much that they will not be playing MoP as much as they hoped?

----------


## OverLordErIcH

> Not DJ'd but played classical music in front of an audience before.
> 
> Anyone else sad that they enjoy Guild Wars 2 so much that they will not be playing MoP as much as they hoped?


WHAT!!!! IT IS MIST OF PANDARIA CONFUCIUS. WHAT HAVE YOU DONE WITH THE REAL CONFUCIUS YOU IMPOSTER!

Haven't played guild wars. someone else feel free to answer, was just shocked on how Confucius isn't going to play MOP

----------


## Confucius

> WHAT!!!! IT IS MIST OF PANDARIA CONFUCIUS. WHAT HAVE YOU DONE WITH THE REAL CONFUCIUS YOU IMPOSTER!
> 
> Haven't played guild wars. someone else feel free to answer, was just shocked on how Confucius isn't going to play MOP


I may play my hunter pawshot some but I have not actually played WoW for half a year or so, only botted. It saddens my heart that WoW cannot keep up with the advances within new games.

----------


## CreativeXtent

8999999999999999999999

----------


## Confucius

> 8999999999999999999999


Please don't post meaninglessness in this thread. 

Back to the question, anyone else sad that they enjoy Guild Wars 2 so much that they will not be playing MoP as much as they hoped?

----------


## Rayz

Just thought I'd contribute to the longest OwnedCore thread.

----------


## WizardTrokair

> Back to the question, anyone else sad that they enjoy Guild Wars 2 so much that they will not be playing MoP as much as they hoped?


I guess no one is sad, since no one has answered your question. Perhaps they're too busy enjoying Guild Wars 2 to answer...

Have you ever been to GMs Island, server-side, on a live server?

----------


## Devanh

Nope, everyone I know who has done that has been suspended shortly after, and I would rather keep my main account as safe as possible :P. But it is definitely something I will do in the future - it's always fun summoning a 40 man premade BG group to some place they never knew existed  :Big Grin:  It's always been a very mysterious place to me - maybe if I ever quit, that would be the last thing I would do.

What's the longest played time you have, on any game?

----------


## HighFred

World of Warcraft, have 320 days playtime on my pally! 

Have you ever dremt of being a pro WoW-player?

----------


## Rayz

We're going to have to beat this thread: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/gene...d-rl-pics.html LET'S DO IT!

----------


## WizardTrokair

> everyone I know who has done that has been suspended shortly after


Then they did something wrong, like inviting other players or somehow drawing attention to themselves. I discovered GM Island and have never been suspended.

To answer yenorenbabs... no I have never dreamt of being a "pro" WoW-player.

Have you ever had a dream where you're in the game? Any game...

----------


## Synrithh

Actully quite recently I dreamt that I explored with you Trok, StrangleTusk, VooTus guys and Nyarly, just when MoP was released and we discovered everything and then we got banned. Weird shit  :Smile: 

Have you ever played fotball? By that I mean soccer as you americans say (quite dumb in my opinion)

----------


## Jaerin

Sure I've played football and handegg. I don't really like playing either, but I watch handegg

If you are not from the US what does the rest of the world think of our political system?

----------


## Devanh

How the Electoral College Works - YouTube sums it up; the fact that the majority of the people can vote for one party but still have them lose means it is broken, in my opinion.

How much wood would a Woodchuck chuck if a Woodchuck could chuck wood?

----------


## CreativeXtent

> Please don't post meaninglessness in this thread. 
> 
> Back to the question, anyone else sad that they enjoy Guild Wars 2 so much that they will not be playing MoP as much as they hoped?


Isn't that the point?

I like Gw 2 BUT MoP is entertaining me atm.

----------


## WizardTrokair

> Isn't that the point?


No, the point is to answer the previous question and to ask a new one. You had just posted a bunch of numbers without answering the previous question or asking your own question.

Do you understand now?

----------


## Dante

> How the Electoral College Works - YouTube sums it up; the fact that the majority of the people can vote for one party but still have them lose means it is broken, in my opinion.
> 
> How much wood would a Woodchuck chuck if a Woodchuck could chuck wood?


About three trees. 

Have you ever speedhacked using cheat engine?

----------


## Remus3

nope never used cheat engine.

Have you ever played dishonored?

----------


## WizardTrokair

> nHave you ever played dishonored?


Nope, never played dishonored.

What is the first book that you really remember enjoying?

----------


## DragoHorse

I guess it would be an horror book when I was 12years old. (Doesn't remember the name though) xD

Whats your favorite anime? If you dont watch anime.
Whats your favorite movie?

----------


## Devanh

Hmm, I can't really decide between Fate/Zero and Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood. I wonder if they'll ever make another season...

Have you ever been Trick or Treating before?

----------


## WizardTrokair

> Have you ever been Trick or Treating before?


Of course! American tradition. I'm taking my kids out in about 5 hours, as a matter of fact. One will be Eeyore and the other is Justin Bieber's biggest fan (ugh).

Do you listen to Justin Bieber?

----------


## DragoHorse

Hellno!

Did you ever do something stupid in public?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Confucius

> One will be Eeyore and the other is Justin Bieber's biggest fan (ugh).


Poor Eeyore





> Hellno!
> 
> Did you ever do something stupid in public?


I would have to be in public to do something stupid in public!

Favorite programming language? (If not a programmer favorite human language (If only speak one language favorite accent (If deaf don't answer)))

----------


## WizardTrokair

> Poor Eeyore


They both switched at the last minute... they were Winnie the Poo and a Vampire instead.

I tend to like most accents. Lately I've been digging Scottish.

What is your favorite genre of electronic music?

----------


## Confucius

> They both switched at the last minute... they were Winnie the Poo and a Vampire instead.
> 
> I tend to like most accents. Lately I've been digging Scottish.
> 
> What is your favorite genre of electronic music?


I had to google a list of electronic music genres xD. I would say synthpop and new wave, or just new wave synthpop. 

What hobby do you have other than gaming?

----------


## WizardTrokair

> What hobby do you have other than gaming?


My other hobby is collecting and playing vinyl records. Mainly funk and disco based electronic stuff, like this: 
Talbot - Amo El Funk ( Luke Vibert's "I Love Acid" 's version ) - YouTube 

Do you like the music linked above?

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

Not my kind of music, but definitely good  :Smile: 

Who is your idol?

----------


## Confucius

> Not my kind of music, but definitely good 
> 
> Who is your idol?


Richard Feynman.

Favorite science?

----------


## WizardTrokair

> Favorite science?


Weird Science (1985) - IMDb 


Favorite Star Wars movie?

----------


## Devanh

http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/...32/286/ad4.jpg

What was your favourite video game as a child?

----------


## WizardTrokair

> [url]What was your favourite video game as a child?


Metroid for the original NES.

What is a song from the 80's that you dig?

----------


## Freefall552

> Metroid for the original NES.
> 
> What is a song from the 80's that you dig?


Hall & Oates - Out of Touch.

What's your most fond memory from World of Warcraft?

----------


## WizardTrokair

> What's your most fond memory from World of Warcraft?


Catching Mr. Pinchy springs immediately to mind. 8 months of daily fishing. When I finally caught it I jumped out of my seat, ran out the door, and ran a victory lap outside around my apartment. Winning the Sunday fishing contest in STV was another one... one quiet (in real life) and rainy (in the game) Sunday morning. Good times.

What was one of _your_ most fond memories of World of Warcraft?

----------


## Devanh

Being a scrub. Azeroth was so big and new, and spending hours corpse dragging across the continent to see what was out there was so much fun; nowadays there is nothing left to explore. I remember flying mounts were unimaginably cool and cost absurd amounts of gold I could never hope to see; legendary and epic items were practically unobtainable and learning how to play with other people was really enjoyable, because you could all work together interdependently to make a community. Now flying mounts ruin the experience of riding through a vast landscape, because you just see everything so quickly compared to when you would run through the Barrens hundreds of times just to get up 5 levels. Blizzard churn out flashy flying mounts like the Heart of the Aspects that look so awesome, but after seeing a few thousand of them a day they not only make everything else look bad but become so repetitive they lose their own attraction. Epics are thrown at you for free, taking away the sense of achievement from them, and dupes make gold and other items so easy to obtain they mean nothing anymore. Achievements only keep you busy for so long and I have finally become senseless to them. 

tl;dr: The game is much more exciting when you're new.

As one individual moment, to answer the question more specifically, it would be finding Aeonaxx. I was flying along one February morning to do the Lunar Festival quest, and he spawns above me the the exact moment I fly past his spawn point. One in seven spawn points, 20 seconds to fly from the quest giver to the Deepholm portal to Org, on one of the most populated servers, and it spawns at complete random 0 - 2 times a week... do the maths. I've only been that excited a few times in my life, not because I got it but more because it saved me a week of camping.

What was your favourite subject at school, and why?

----------


## KILLZODE

> Being a scrub. Azeroth was so big and new, and spending hours corpse dragging across the continent to see what was out there was so much fun; nowadays there is nothing left to explore. I remember flying mounts were unimaginably cool and cost absurd amounts of gold I could never hope to see; legendary and epic items were practically unobtainable and learning how to play with other people was really enjoyable, because you could all work together interdependently to make a community. Now flying mounts ruin the experience of riding through a vast landscape, because you just see everything so quickly compared to when you would run through the Barrens hundreds of times just to get up 5 levels. Blizzard churn out flashy flying mounts like the Heart of the Aspects that look so awesome, but after seeing a few thousand of them a day they not only make everything else look bad but become so repetitive they lose their own attraction. Epics are thrown at you for free, taking away the sense of achievement from them, and dupes make gold and other items so easy to obtain they mean nothing anymore. Achievements only keep you busy for so long and I have finally become senseless to them. 
> 
> tl;dr: The game is much more exciting when you're new.
> 
> As one individual moment, to answer the question more specifically, it would be finding Aeonaxx. I was flying along one February morning to do the Lunar Festival quest, and he spawns above me the the exact moment I fly past his spawn point. One in seven spawn points, 20 seconds to fly from the quest giver to the Deepholm portal to Org, on one of the most populated servers, and it spawns at complete random 0 - 2 times a week... do the maths. I've only been that excited a few times in my life, not because I got it but more because it saved me a week of camping.
> 
> What was your favourite subject at school, and why?


My favorite subject is World history, because its so interesting.

What was favorite video game when you were 12 years old?

----------


## WizardTrokair

> What was favorite video game when you were 12 years old?


I already answered above, Metroid for the original NES... so I'll give a second answer.... the original Legend of Zelda.

What was the first video game system that you owned?

----------


## Freefall552

> I already answered above, Metroid for the original NES... so I'll give a second answer.... the original Legend of Zelda.
> 
> What was the first video game system that you owned?


The original game boy.

Do you still use MSN?

----------


## valkyryth

> The original game boy.
> 
> Do you still use MSN?


No! MSN is for kids!

Do you have any body piercings?

----------


## WizardTrokair

> Do you have any body piercings?


None.

Do you have any tattoos? If yes, where and what of?

----------


## DaggermasterWinterhoof

> None.
> 
> Do you have any tattoos? If yes, where and what of?


No, too young.
How many characters at max level do you have in WoW, if none, what is your highest level character?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I have one character that is max level in WoW... The Wizard Trokair is level 90. The Wizard is my only toon. I have played since Vanilla but never believed in Alts. I think alts would take away from Trokair time, and I never ever run out of things to do on Trokair.  :Smile: 

Have you ever heard of the Atari 65XE system?

----------


## Reflection

> I have one character that is max level in WoW... The Wizard Trokair is level 90. The Wizard is my only toon. I have played since Vanilla but never believed in Alts. I think alts would take away from Trokair time, and I never ever run out of things to do on Trokair. 
> 
> Have you ever heard of the Atari 65XE system?


Nope. Atari; yes. The other part, nope. 

Would you consider yourself your brain to be more active on the left or right half? Google it if you're unsure as for what it means.

----------


## WizardTrokair

Tempted to say right-brained. Music is my thing and creativity is what keeps me going. Then the logical half of my brain that needs everything in order kicks into overdrive and I get confused...

Do you work for an hourly rate or a yearly salary?

----------


## Remus3

hourly rate.

how many jobs have you had in your life, that you had to pay taxes out of etc.

----------


## Synrithh

0, been studying all my life and got 4 more years, tho I've had some jobs during the summer vacation but my income was just below the limit to pay tax on it (in Sweden)

Do you own a boat?

----------


## Devanh

No, however my relatives run a small local business using one as a leisure cruise: Allington Belle - Paddle Boat Trips on the Upper River Medway, Maidstone, Kent

Do you even lift?

----------


## WizardTrokair

> Do you even lift?


If you mean lifting weights, no. I don't go to the gym either, but probably should! The mid-30's married gut is certainly showing more than it needs to!

Are you travelling for your Thanksgiving meal, or staying at home? Follow up question... are you cooking?

----------


## Remus3

Traveling to an ex-neighbor chicks house to spend time there with her n her family. (i'm essentially family to the parents at this point) a whole 20 miles. and nope not cooking.

what was the worst day in your life that you can remember?

----------


## Sanders95

Changing for PE when I was at school and someone's penis skimmed my ear.

Have you ever stood in shit with bare feet?

----------


## Confucius

> Changing for PE when I was at school and someone's penis skimmed my ear.
> 
> Have you ever stood in shit with bare feet?


Dog poop before.

What is your favorite animal that you can travel on?

----------


## Remus3

a bull! but naw... a horse of course.

personal question time: how many GF's have you had- minimum being second base.

----------


## WizardTrokair

I think only 4 or 5. I fell in love with one in high-school and stuck with her. Seven years of marriage, but really been together since about 1994.

What were you doing in 1994?

----------


## Remus3

Shitting my pants, I was 3.

If you could be anyone in the world today, who would it be? and why.

----------


## TranquilMaster

> If you could be anyone in the world today, who would it be? and why.


I would want to be myself, because the thought of some1 else getting in my head when I leave it scares the crap outta me  :Smile: 

Why pancakes?

----------


## Remus3

mm.. fluffy, golden, sweet awesomeness... also very filling.

If you had to choose which super villain you would be out of batman, which one of these? Joker, Two-Face, Penguin, Scarecrow, Bane, Mr. freeze ?

----------


## WizardTrokair

The Joker. Jack Nicholson's joker, to be specific. "If you gotta go... go with a smile!"  :Smile: 

Have you ever met anyone famous? Who?

----------


## Synrithh

Met a famous swedish TV-person named Martin Timell Martin Timell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia while he was a my school, ended up selling my self-made table to him and then got to present it at a huge exhibition, was quite nice  :Smile: 

Are you excited about The Hobbit? If you are, why and if you aren't, why?

----------


## maffer

> Are you excited about The Hobbit? If you are, why and if you aren't, why?


Yes i am indeed! But i haven't had the time to go watch it yet  :Frown: . So i better put myself together, grab some popcorns a large soda and go watch it!

What is your biggest wish for christmas?

----------


## Remus3

Don't really have any wishes for christmas, still saving up money for a motorcycle i want- i figure around april :3 -- vrod muscle ;; if i were to wish for something it'd be that an ex-neighbor chick to sort through her issues and remove the drama she's had for 3 years... she's trying but other people resist.

Would you work christmas night if offered?

----------


## Storm301

I don't have anything productive to add to this thread, but I'm assuming that since it is called "longest Ownedcore Thread" you won't complain about a pointless bump.

----------


## Confucius

> I don't have anything productive to add to this thread, but I'm assuming that since it is called "longest Ownedcore Thread" you won't complain about a pointless bump.


He bumped without following the rules! Burn him at the stake!!!

----------


## WizardTrokair

Can you imagine actually burning someone at the stake?

----------


## SoNET

> Would you work christmas night if offered?


Unless I'd earn at least 10 000$ then no. Then at least when I came back, I'd be able to give my family part of it as a gift/excuse for not being there on christmas eve.  :Smile: 

What's the most difficult thing you've ever had to do? It can by ANYTHING

----------


## MiloMcSpunkins

> Unless I'd earn at least 10 000$ then no. Then at least when I came back, I'd be able to give my family part of it as a gift/excuse for not being there on christmas eve. 
> 
> What's the most difficult thing you've ever had to do? It can by ANYTHING


Trimming 100 pounds.

Ever killed someone?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I have never killed anyone.

What is the most public place that you have had sex?

----------


## wowhaxer

Had sex in the paint section at Walmart.

What's games do you play?

----------


## Piju

World of Warcraft, Assassins Creed, Skyrim, Minesweeper(yes that's actually a game (: )

What was the most embarassing moment in your life?

----------


## montgola

Getting caught having sex on a tree stump at a wildlife park.

What do you do for a living?

----------


## Timekill

Professional student

Whats the dumbest thing you have ever done?

----------


## Unscrupulous

Wiped 25 bottles of purell on my car and lit it on fire to see it glow  :Smile:  Had a few issues putting it out.

How many times a week do you bathe / Shower?

----------


## tmleavitt

One shower a day! Sometimes twice a day when its rainy  :Big Grin: 

Do you own a cat?

----------


## Harambeqt

> One shower a day! Sometimes twice a day when its rainy 
> 
> Do you own a cat?


Yes I do actually  :Wink: 
------


*Do you like wintersport? (skiiing, boarding etc...)*

----------


## Confucius

> Yes I do actually 
> ------
> 
> 
> *Do you like wintersport? (skiiing, boarding etc...)*


Pandas enjoy the snow, but in a competition free environment. We do not believe in competing against others for glory, because we already have all the glory that we require.

Do you like this? Baker Cat!

----------


## Unscrupulous

Yes. Yes I do

Do you like this? Bored Button

----------


## Errage

No, it takes effort to turn off NoScript for that page to work.

Am I the only one to notice that 'The Banning Game' thread is longer than the longest OwnedCore thread?

----------


## GreenTrees

> No, it takes effort to turn off NoScript for that page to work.
> 
> Am I the only one to notice that 'The Banning Game' thread is longer than the longest OwnedCore thread?


No lol, but you are the first to have an animated stick figure, jacking off a bag of popcorn penis as your avatar..

----------


## eSko

House of Cards

----------


## Piju

> No, it takes effort to turn off NoScript for that page to work.
> 
> Am I the only one to notice that 'The Banning Game' thread is longer than the longest OwnedCore thread?


Cyanide and Happiness avatar?  :Big Grin: 
But since there is no new questtion posted, i continue with: Your favourite film?

----------


## ChefBoosting

The Day after tomorrow! It's a great movie

How did you feel when MJ did die

----------


## Devanh

I wasn't as shocked as I am at your awful movie taste, that's for sure.  :Wink: 

How much do you earn a year?

----------


## Harambeqt

> I wasn't as shocked as I am at your awful movie taste, that's for sure. 
> 
> How much do you earn a year?



Zero, studying...
----

Do you like pancakes?

----------


## Unscrupulous

Hell yeah I do!

Do you play wow?

----------


## Deathyaw

Not currently


Are you gay?

----------


## Harambeqt

> Not currently
> 
> 
> Are you gay?


Nah, sorry.
---

How are you?

----------


## Remus3

great, had an amazing night with the missus.

do you play gw2 US?

----------


## Unscrupulous

Nope, and probably never will.

Do you enjoy hanging upside down for extended periods of time?

----------


## Deathyaw

Yes it brings a wierd feeling to my head

Are you gonna play Dragon Nest EU CBT?

----------


## qq12345

> Yes it brings a wierd feeling to my head
> 
> Are you gonna play Dragon Nest EU CBT?


don't do it, game has no future (imo anyways) was playing on the chinese server for ages.
Do you use ownedcore? :P

----------


## Unscrupulous

Nope, not at all. But it sounds like a cool website  :Smile:  

What is your favorite color?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Blue... no, green!

Have you ever taken a pill that you purchased from a complete stranger?

----------


## ChefBoosting

If i did I don't remember it.

Have you ever slept with your gf/bf friend while you were together with your GF/bf?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I have not.

How old are you?

----------


## Devanh

15!  :Big Grin: 

How are you enjoying Heart of the Swarm? Or if you didn't get it, why _on earth_ not? The campaign is great, as always  :Smile:

----------


## Synrithh

Never liked Starcraft tbh, gave it several attempts to play but I still don't enjoy it.

Have you ever played Commander Keen? (old game)

----------


## WizardTrokair

> Have you ever played Commander Keen? (old game)


YES. I read the title, said OMG that is a NES game, did a quick Google image search and all the memories came flooding back. I was known as the Nintendo Freak in high school.... the original NES console is still my favorite system and the only one I was ever good at. Even Super NES lost me.

Did you ever play Maniac Mansion?

----------


## ChefBoosting

I have no clue what it is.

How did you find this topic on the forum?

----------


## Synrithh

Found it by accident!

Andriod / Iphone? State your reasons!

----------


## Nyarly

Android cause it's cheaper and i don't like apple's marketing strategy.
I just discovered this thread, this is going to be fun !

Do you plan on writing a book one day ?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I already have! A book of short stories that I wrote when I was a teenager. One of these days I'd love to give it another look and perhaps get it published.

Do you own any vinyl records?

----------


## Devanh

No, but my Dad has several... _hundred_.

Who's your favorite author?

----------


## Futile570

My favorite Author is Joe Quirk, only because of one book though: The Ultimate Rush

Are you a Philosopher?

----------


## fonillius

testing my sig here  :Smile:

----------


## fonillius

another test  :Big Grin: 

edit. yay!

also check the wise words in the sig  :Wink:

----------


## WizardTrokair

Futile, I am not a philosopher... although I play one on TV.

Where does Devanh's dad live, and does he keep his attic unlocked?

----------


## Devanh

Somewhere over the rainbow. Maybe you'll find it one day if you keep exploring :P
And no, it's protected by an anti-wizard laser defense system. They try to break in all the damn time. No idea why.

Have you ever been overly obsessed or addicted to something/someone? If so, what?

----------


## Nyarly

I feel like i've been addicted to cannabis (i used to smoke 5-15 joint every day) for way too long but i finally found the way to overcome it. Thanks to my addiction to the first girl i ever loved and which i now lost forever.
Thank you for bringing back awful memories of my past 4 months >_<

What's your favorite alcohol?

----------


## WizardTrokair

My favorite alcohol is hard cider. I prefer Magners, but have been known to drink others. Unfortunately (or fortunately) I quit drinking for the New Year... haven't had a drop in over 3 months.
Nyarly, I am a daily cannabis smoker for 19 years. Would love some advice on how to quit. I know it is a psychological addiction, but it has been too long, I know nothing else.

If you smoke cannabis, what is your favorite method? Joint? Bowl? Bong? Brownie? etc etc...

----------


## Nyarly

Depends on quality i'd say.
Cookies/brownies are good but i wouldn't "waste" a good product making those. Bongs/pipes consume it too quickly imo. Bowl i don't know what it is.
So I basically only smoked joints..

I wanted to quit for a long time but i couldn't see how i would enjoy life without it. Then i found love and all she had to do was to ask me to stop (she made me promise to her). It didn't work with the girl but I'm keeping my promise. I haven't smoke for 3 months now and i don't think about it much. There are still times when i want to be high again but now i can resist going to my local dealer quite easily. I hope you'll find your way out if that's what you want !

Question now !
Who's your favorite cat ? (real or fictional)

----------


## Synrithh

A cat named Olle a friend of mine had when he was young a long time ago. Best cat ever.

Do you have higher education? For example, collage or university.

----------


## WizardTrokair

None. High school education... I fell into my job and stayed here. Been here 15 years as of March!

Could you please describe a cool fort that you built as a child? Location and building materials are key.

----------


## Dante

> None. High school education... I fell into my job and stayed here. Been here 15 years as of March!
> 
> Could you please describe a cool fort that you built as a child? Location and building materials are key.


We used to make forts of mattresses, quilt and have chairs that held it all up in my small room. Was pretty awesome. We had TV's in them and lots of stuff. On the night we turned off the lights on the night and some of us were in the fort while there was one guy outside that threw joga balls at it so it would fall apart and the persons in the fort would throw back the joga balls at the guy outside... It really hurt and we destroyed so much stuff while doing that lol. A lava lamp, 2 normal lamps and a shelf... But it sure was fun ^^ 

Now to the question... What was your favourite childhood game? (Like the one i described, not games like, super mario cart or board games^^)

----------


## WizardTrokair

My favorite childhood game was Zelda. Now you might be saying, "but I said not video games!".... well this wasn't a video game, this was a game we made up, similar to a hide and seek sort of thing. One person was chosen to be the "Rupy Master". the Rupy Master would receive three items... two Rupies and the Triforce. Those items could be anything... we'd grab two matching objects for the Rupies... like two matching Tape Measures or something. The Triforce would be a different item, like a beach ball perhaps. Now the players all count to 100 (or something) while the Rupy Master hides the Rupies and Triforce... then hides himself. The goal of the game was for the players to find the Rupy Master. He would then give you a hint to the first Rupy. You had to bring one Rupy to him to get a hint to the second Rupy... and finally bring the second Rupy to him to get a hint to the location of the Triforce. First person to find the Triforce wins. Yeah!

My question for you... whose house were you at when you first watched Porn?

----------


## Dante

> My favorite childhood game was Zelda. Now you might be saying, "but I said not video games!".... well this wasn't a video game, this was a game we made up, similar to a hide and seek sort of thing. One person was chosen to be the "Rupy Master". the Rupy Master would receive three items... two Rupies and the Triforce. Those items could be anything... we'd grab two matching objects for the Rupies... like two matching Tape Measures or something. The Triforce would be a different item, like a beach ball perhaps. Now the players all count to 100 (or something) while the Rupy Master hides the Rupies and Triforce... then hides himself. The goal of the game was for the players to find the Rupy Master. He would then give you a hint to the first Rupy. You had to bring one Rupy to him to get a hint to the second Rupy... and finally bring the second Rupy to him to get a hint to the location of the Triforce. First person to find the Triforce wins. Yeah!
> 
> My question for you... whose house were you at when you first watched Porn?


...my own. 

What was the first fine you had to pay? (Like, breaking a window, w/e)

----------


## WizardTrokair

I have never paid a fine. I was supposed to... I got caught trespassing in a Mall while it was open (we got kicked out and went back in)... and got arrested with a friend. We were supposed to pay fines and do community service. He did it, I skipped it. Many years later I got arrested... warrant for not paying the fine... went to court over it and they just dismissed the whole thing!

Do you think e-readers will destroy the Newspaper in our lifetime?

----------


## Dante

> I have never paid a fine. I was supposed to... I got caught trespassing in a Mall while it was open (we got kicked out and went back in)... and got arrested with a friend. We were supposed to pay fines and do community service. He did it, I skipped it. Many years later I got arrested... warrant for not paying the fine... went to court over it and they just dismissed the whole thing!
> 
> Do you think e-readers will destroy the Newspaper in our lifetime?


No, people are to stupid to read the news online, most dont even know how to. Maybe newspaper will be destroyed because the next generation is to lazy and cba to read it though ^^

What's the biggest regret you've had in you're life? Like, biggest mistake or something...(broken english, sorry but I'm tired.)

----------


## WizardTrokair

My biggest regrets are not ever purchasing a vehicle or establishing a credit line. Those things are really starting to catch up to me...
The mistakes though... I can't regret those. Even the really, really bad one that pops immediately to mind lead to something beautiful eventually.

Have you ever played a text-only game... like Zork?

----------


## Dante

> My biggest regrets are not ever purchasing a vehicle or establishing a credit line. Those things are really starting to catch up to me...
> The mistakes though... I can't regret those. Even the really, really bad one that pops immediately to mind lead to something beautiful eventually.
> 
> Have you ever played a text-only game... like Zork?


NEVER! I mean, I spent all my money on a good computer, now i have to make it worth the loans and make my gpu burn! ^^
Have you ever done online dating....?

----------


## Sensisativa

> Have you ever done online dating....?



Yes, didn't work out long term, great for a quick hookup though.


Have you seen Clockwork Orange?

----------


## Devanh

_Sometimes, when I don't know what to do with the evening, I'll sit down with a glass of Milk+ to sharpen me up so I'm ready to watch some of the old... ultra-violence._

What's the most you've ever lost gambling?

----------


## Watcher

*I don't gamble irl at all. Just on ownedcore with corecoins and that would be 225.000 corecoins in a raffle.

What is the weirdest thing you did when you were drunk.

*

----------


## Sensisativa

> *What is the weirdest thing you did when you were drunk.*


I'm not sure if it's the weirdest thing I did when drunk, but I remember coming out of a blackout walking down the road with only 1 shoe, a broken toe, sprained wrist and elbow and cuts and scrapes all over my body. Talked to some friend later in the day and found out I had fell off a ~30 foot cliff and they had thought I was dead and left me there.

I stopped drinking(mostly) after that.


Have you ever been arrested for anything worse than a minor offense?

----------


## Unscrupulous

Nope, well I at least I dont think drinking alcohol as a minor is a major offence might be wrong on dat. 

Where's the weirdest place youve had sex?

----------


## Watcher

*In the back of a full buss and full cinema and few more weird places lol

What is the craziest thing a girl did for you to get you*

----------


## Dante

> *In the back of a full buss and full cinema and few more weird places lol
> 
> What is the craziest thing a girl did for you to get you*


Reviving this thread since it's dead cus evryone are virgins here on the forum except you Watcher. 
To answer your question: That has never happened. *forever alone*

Do you have a fettish? (I believe this question has been asked before)

----------


## WizardTrokair

No. And Dante, not all of us are virgins... some of us are married with children.  :Wink: 

Does grounding children work? 

(in other words, does taking away their going out/phone/internet privileges make them learn their lesson, and avoid the behavior that got them grounded in the first place?)

----------


## Confucius

> No. And Dante, not all of us are virgins... some of us are married with children. 
> 
> Does grounding children work? 
> 
> (in other words, does taking away their going out/phone/internet privileges make them learn their lesson, and avoid the behavior that got them grounded in the first place?)


Depends on the child, sometimes it can make the behavior worse, other times no effect, and sometimes it can help it.

Have you tried the game Neverwinter (online one that just went open beta)? I just played it for the first time for about 20 minutes and I guess the combat is nice but I don't see what the big deal of it is; all the people I know in real life are really ecstatic about it.

----------


## Eryx

> some of us are married with children.


This looks SO wrong  :Wink:

----------


## Wilbo007

> This looks SO wrong


that's not a question

where did you go to school?

----------


## Eryx

I actually went to school, believe it or not!

I wonder how many schools there are in the whole world?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Eryxx, the question was _where_, not if. And what is creepy about me being married with children? 
To answer Confucius's question, I have not played Neverwinter. A good friend loved Neverwinter Nights however, and I was a big D&D (pen & paper) fan, so I will definitely be looking into it.
To answer Wilbo's question, I went to school in Hull, Massachusetts. I didn't go to any schooling after High School though.

What do you do for work?

----------


## sansibar

I dont have a job  :Frown:  

who is the sexiest woman?

----------


## WizardTrokair

> who is the sexiest woman?


My wife, of course! 

Do you like raw tuna?

----------


## Confucius

> My wife, of course! 
> 
> Do you like raw tuna?


No, but my cat does!

Do you like math?

----------


## kasperdotant

Yea math is awesome <3

What animal would you like to be in your next life?

----------


## Devanh

A human? :P

If you could go on holiday anywhere in the world, where and why?

----------


## Augury13

> If you could go on holiday anywhere in the world, where and why?


I actually mostly like where i am now and don't wanna go anywhere  :Smile: 

Do you ever wish you could change your gender, even for a day?

----------


## Eryx

I'm perfectly fine as a male, and I wouldn't change to female, not even for a single second.

Why would you want to change your gender for a day?

----------


## Watcher

*Because boobs...

If you had power to ban someone for a day who would that be on ownedcore*

----------


## Freefall552

> *Because boobs...
> 
> If you had power to ban someone for a day who would that be on ownedcore*


*grins*


Where's your ideal place to take a crap?

----------


## WizardTrokair

My ideal place to take a crap is in a toilet. Preferably my own. I feel strange crapping in other places.

Have you (or your children) ever had lice?

----------


## Unscrupulous

Nope  :Smile:  

What is the longest you have ever gone without sleep?

----------


## WizardTrokair

If I had to guess it would be somewhere in the 36 hour range. Getting up at a normal time (maybe 7AM), going to a rave that night and staying up all night, and then partying the whole next day and crashing out that night around 7PM. I used to do that routine fairly often in my rave days. It was usually powered by drugs though... I doubt I could do that nowadays without crashing.

What can you tell me about your avatar?

----------


## Devanh

It's an emblem from back in MW3 days; it was bugged so barely anyone was able to get it, and when it was fixed no one cared because the game was dead. But if you were one of the handful of people who did get it (your clan had to get rank 1 for the week or something, so you got all the clan emblems regardless of how they were unlocked) then you had more swag than anyone in the lobby  :Stick Out Tongue:  Think of it as a legendary weapon back in BC/Vanilla.

How many languages do you speak? What ones? And are you planning on learning any more?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I only speak English. I have no plans to learn any other languages. I took Spanish for 3 years in high-school and never picked up on any of it. I think I'd need total immersion, which isn't happening any time soon.

Do you listen to funk?

----------


## Nyarly

The funk soul brother!



If fatboyslim is funk, then YES!
Btw, darude - sandstorm.

What would you do with a helmet, three matches, a keyboard and a broom?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Ok...

First on your answer... NO, the Funk Soul Brother is not funk! It may be funky to some, but I'm more on about some Parliament type shizz.




And if you wrote "Darude-Sandstorm" just to rile me up and make me cringe, consider me riled.  :Wink: 

I suppose if I had a helmet, three matches, a keyboard and a broom.... I would do a stage show. I would play the keyboard while wearing the helmet. I would fist-pump with the broom to excite the audience. The three matches would be to lite the stage fireworks that would shoot over the audience.


Have you heard the new David Bowie album?

----------


## Woona

I can't say I have. Never heard of the man either  :Frown: 

This question has stumped me for ever:
Why *did* the chicken cross the road?

----------


## Ziozi

yep... i know... mindblown

- Female Nelf or Female Belf?

----------


## Strangletusk

> Female Nelf or Female Belf?


Female Belf. The Night Elves give me the impression of going for the 'natural' approach, which no doubt extends to body grooming. I know they like forests and stuff, but I don't want to see a forest down below...

So aye, Female Belf.

What's the longest you've gone without eating?

----------


## Confucius

> Female Belf. The Night Elves give me the impression of going for the 'natural' approach, which no doubt extends to body grooming. I know they like forests and stuff, but I don't want to see a forest down below...
> 
> So aye, Female Belf.
> 
> What's the longest you've gone without eating?


Just over a day. 

What sort of person has never heard of David Bowie?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Aye, I'm totally freaked out now. Are we over the hill? Do only "old people" know about David Bowie? I mean, ok maybe they don't know Ziggy Stardust... but Christ, haven't they watched The Labrynth, or something?? My 14 year old daughter knows about Bowie... but perhaps that is because she is my daughter? I guess the answer to your question is the younger generations... but that is a sad state of affairs!

Where and how do you get exposed to new music? 
(and I don't mean music that is new, I mean music that is new _to you_)

----------


## Eryx

I use Spotify to find new music. That "related/similar artist" button is golden.

My favorite david bowie song is cat people (putting out fire with gasoline) whats your favorite?

----------


## Confucius

> I use Spotify to find new music. That "related/similar artist" button is golden.
> 
> My favorite david bowie song is cat people (putting out fire with gasoline) whats your favorite?


That's really hard, probably Heroes or a song off of Hunky Dory or his Ziggy Stardust album. Also Wizard I'm 17 and all my friends also know who David Bowie is  :Smile: .

What type of music do you dislike the most?

----------


## WizardTrokair

> Also Wizard I'm 17 and all my friends also know who David Bowie is .
> 
> What type of music do you dislike the most?


Very mature for your age, Confucius. I always figured you were around my age. I dislike the really vocal reggae sound. I think it is called 'ragga', but I am not sure. If you search out Mr Scruff's Essential Mix (a mix I enjoy often), it is the stuff at the 33 minute mark. That style. I wish I enjoyed it, but I do not.

Do you like coconut?

----------


## Dante

> Very mature for your age, Confucius. I always figured you were around my age. I dislike the really vocal reggae sound. I think it is called 'ragga', but I am not sure. If you search out Mr Scruff's Essential Mix (a mix I enjoy often), it is the stuff at the 33 minute mark. That style. I wish I enjoyed it, but I do not.
> 
> Do you like coconut?


I don't like it that much, but I have some good memories with them lol. Spendt hours when i was younger trying to open one lol, eventually I made it explode and ate a small piece that was left, tasted awful!  :Frown:  Still, I had fun.  :Smile:  

Are you super pumped for Wildstar? If you're not, why? If you don't know, google it and then come back and reply! :P

----------


## Eryx

I don't dare to check it out! Just like I havent checked out any of the other "Super-MMO's" the last few years, because I realize i use too much time playing wow already, and I dont wanna get hooked on another game. I'm starting to get too old for this shit,and starting to get a bit bored of wow, so when wow ends for me, so does my MMO playing "career"

How old are you guys, by the way?

----------


## WizardTrokair

35 in August... probably starting to get too old for this shit.  :Wink: 

What do you see first in this image?

----------


## Confucius

> 35 in August... probably starting to get too old for this shit. 
> 
> What do you see first in this image?


Well, at first I thought I saw a lion then a panda and now I see a woman. 

What stock brokerage site can you recommend?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I can't recommend a stock brokerage site. I don't know of any.

Was the woman that you saw an old hag, or a young lady?

----------


## Devanh

The young lady. I actually had to reverse image search to find out what I wasn't seeing, and even then it took me another 5 minutes to see the old lady.

What did you dream about last night?

----------


## Confucius

Nothing, or at least I don't remember it. 

Also, I can't see an old lady in that image at all  :Frown: 

What do you see in this ink blob?

----------


## Watcher

*I see 2 women that are gasping at the sight of a cake. They are identical twins and can't decide who would get that piece of cake. So they just stare at it while drooling. While the 2 guys in the back who are identical twin brothers are telling the women: Don't do it girl! It's going to go straight to your butt. The 2 girls heard what the guys said and are trying to look away from the cake. But it seems like the cake got them under some kind of hypnosis. So all 4 are stuck in this horrifying cake loop.

It's really tense picture Confucius i think i dropped a tear at seeing these 4 people suffer. 

What is your favorite game?*

----------


## Razor33

> I see 2 women that are gasping at the sight of a cake. They are identical twins and can't decide who would get that piece of cake. So they just stare at it while drooling. While the 2 guys in the back who are identical twin brothers are telling the women: Don't do it girl! It's going to go straight to your butt. The 2 girls heard what the guys said and are trying to look away from the cake. But it seems like the cake got them under some kind of hypnosis. So all 4 are stuck in this horrifying cake loop.
> 
> It's really tense picture Confucius i think i dropped a tear at seeing these 4 people suffer.


=))))))





> What is your favorite game?


World of BotCraft  :Big Grin: 

Do you also bot a lot o.O?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I never bot. I only have the one account, and only the one toon Trokair, and would hate to lose him.
Follow-up for Confucius on the Old Hag image.... the young lady's chin is the old hag's big nose. The young lady's ear is the old hag's eye. The young lady's necklace is the old hag's mouth. The old hag has no neck. See it now?

As for my question... when you drink power drinks (Gatorade, Powerade, that sort of thing), what color do you prefer?

----------


## Dante

> I never bot. I only have the one account, and only the one toon Trokair, and would hate to lose him.
> Follow-up for Confucius on the Old Hag image.... the young lady's chin is the old hag's big nose. The young lady's ear is the old hag's eye. The young lady's necklace is the old hag's mouth. The old hag has no neck. See it now?
> 
> As for my question... when you drink power drinks (Gatorade, Powerade, that sort of thing), what color do you prefer?


No I never drink those, i heard drinking powerade while training is bad for you... Not sure if true or not, but that's what I'm going after lol.
What was the scariest moment of your life? (Not like, i was nervous/scared when i got a kid or I'm scared of monsters under my bed  :Wink: )

----------


## Confucius

> No I never drink those, i heard drinking powerade while training is bad for you... Not sure if true or not, but that's what I'm going after lol.
> What was the scariest moment of your life? (Not like, i was nervous/scared when i got a kid or I'm scared of monsters under my bed )


Well I have many phobias and anxiety problems so I get scared a lot. I don't know what my most scared moment would be though. Maybe when there was some guy with a gun in my high school, but I didn't really feel the fear like I do when I see a spider. It is also scary when you know something bad has happened to someone like right before you are told someone has died, but that's a different type of fear than normal fear. I can't really say because I get scared a lot so I don't know when I would be most afraid. The one time I could hardly breathe was when there were 3 brown recluses on the ground in front of me, then I was almost frozen with fear. 

Also I see the old woman now Trokair, but is really hard  :Stick Out Tongue: .

How much math have you learned/what level did you stop learning it?

----------


## Unscrupulous

Well I'm currently going into AP Calculus B next year and maybe more after that. Who knows

What was the most embaressing moment of your life?

----------


## Razor33

> Well I'm currently going into AP Calculus B next year and maybe more after that. Who knows
> 
> What was the most embaressing moment of your life?


When my mother catch me once with my two girlfriends called "left" and "right"  :Big Grin: 


You prefer left or right =)) ?

----------


## Dante

My girlfriend called right is really nice, thinking about moving somewhere where there are no laws and marry her  :Wink: 


What was your first game played and completed?

----------


## WizardTrokair

The first game I ever completed was Pitfall II for the Atari 2600.

Who is your favorite wizard?

----------


## Dante

> The first game I ever completed was Pitfall II for the Atari 2600.
> 
> Who is your favorite wizard?


... take a guess  :Wink: 
You ofc <3

What is the stupidest/funny thing you've ever done?

----------


## Razor33

> ... take a guess 
> You ofc <3
> 
> What is the stupidest/funny thing you've ever done?


Once when i got drunk i wanted to jump out from the window , and instead i jumped from the kitchen to the balcony inside a barrel full with sauerkraut. Scared all my friends but in the end we had so much laugh about it even now after 13 years =))

How many pages you think this thread will reach till 2020 ^^ ?

----------


## Eryx

It's been 63 pages in ~21 months, which is 3 pages/months. And it's ~78 months until 2020 (78*3 = 234 more pages), and the add 65 we got now on top of that and I guess we should be at exactly 299 pages on 1.1.2020!

What do you think about the new Tesla Model S? A friend of me has pre ordered one, and I'm seriously considering to order one too cause he talks so much about that damn car, he has gotten me pretty stoked about it too now.

----------


## WizardTrokair

I just never got into cars growing up. I have a driver's license, but never really learned how to drive and never owned a car. I couldn't tell the difference between a Tesla, a BMW or a Volkswagon.

Who is your favorite _fictional_ wizard, as in from movies, books, or folklore?

----------


## Eryx

The Tesla is electrical, Wiz, And even if its very sporty, you can fit in 5 adults and 2 children in it. 0-100 km/h is done in about 4.5 seconds and the range is supposed to be ~300 kilometers, thats pretty impressive for an elecrtic car.

I must admit I've never been so much into wizards and magicians before Lord of the rings (the movie ofc, never bothered to read fat books about fiction), so the "Wizard" I know best is propably "Magica fra Tryll" of "Magica De Spell as you propably call her  :Wink: 

Magica De Spell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





> You forgot to ask a follow up question, so I will ask one for you... do you personally know any DJs?


 :Wink:

----------


## WizardTrokair

Ah, I had forgotten about Magica De Spell! Glad I asked!  :Smile: 

You forgot to ask a follow up question, so I will ask one for you... do you personally know any DJs?

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

I don't know any, besides from the usual party DJ-s in my country  :Smile: 

What do you think, will the world ever know peace? I mean permanent peace without wars.

----------


## Confucius

> I don't know any, besides from the usual party DJ-s in my country 
> 
> What do you think, will the world ever know peace? I mean permanent peace without wars.


Probably not but that's no reason not to work towards it.

Also, that Tesla Model S isn't even close to as cool as the new fiat panda. 

What did you/plan to major in college?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I never went to college. High school diploma was as far as I went. If I had gone I probably would have looked for something literary, like English or writing...or something social like psychology. Something far away from math. I'm a people person and a word guy.

What was a favorite childhood toy of yours? (not video game related)

----------


## Synrithh

Didn't realy have a favorite toy as far as I can remember. What I did enjoy was that during the summers we were always at our lakehouse, swimming, hiking and stuff, grew up there so the house has a big place in my heart.

Do you play golf? If you do, what is your current handicap? (Mine's 7,3)

----------


## SlippyToad

I don't play golf it's boring as hell. Mini golf is alright though, like on Happy Gilmore, that kind of thing. 

Drive is one of my favourite films. What's your favourite film?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Extremely hard question for me. I'm very partial to Disney's Fantasia (the original, I think there may have been a remake). I might give a different answer tomorrow, but this will do for today!

What did you have for lunch today?

----------


## Confucius

> Extremely hard question for me. I'm very partial to Disney's Fantasia (the original, I think there may have been a remake). I might give a different answer tomorrow, but this will do for today!
> 
> What did you have for lunch today?


Chicken Quesadillas from Chipolte.

What is your favorite ancient society? (At least before the common era)

----------


## WizardTrokair

I'll say Ancient Rome. The idea that they were at the height of world power and then just suddenly fell off intrigues me. Comparisons to USA abound.

What was the last alcoholic beverage that you drank?

----------


## Eryx

Some local beer called Nordlandspils.

Some people prefer beer and some prefer wine, whats your favorite beer/wine?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I prefer neither. Hard cider is my drink of choice! Mainly the Magners cider (Bulmers). I dislike beer altogether, so if cider wasn't available I would drink whatever wine was being offered.

Do you agree with using a video game's inherent bugs to gain an advantage over other players?

----------


## Confucius

> I prefer neither. Hard cider is my drink of choice! Mainly the Magners cider (Bulmers). I dislike beer altogether, so if cider wasn't available I would drink whatever wine was being offered.
> 
> Do you agree with using a video game's inherent bugs to gain an advantage over other players?


I think it's okay to use the bugs to your advantage but you should also agree with being banned when/if you are. After all it's just a game. 

Do you brew loose leaf or bagged tea?

----------


## Maccer

Bagged tea of course.
Have you ever had suicidal thoughts?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I've had all sorts of horrible and morbid thoughts about killing myself and those around me. They're just thoughts though, more like twisted daydreams when I get frustrated. I would never, ever act upon any of them. Just thoughts.

Do you often consume caffeine shortly before going to bed?

----------


## Shykon

Never, i have enough trouble sleeping as it is.

Have you ever stood on a Lego brick?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I've stepped on one in the middle of the night, but never stood alone on one intentionally. I've also never been to a Lego theme park, although I've heard they exist.

How many times do you have to get up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom?

----------


## Maccer

I don't actually, at all.
How many times have you been banned (in WoW)?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Never.

What is your favorite song right now?

----------


## Maccer

Hmm. That's a tough one. Rise Against - Swing Life Away
Your favorite movie of all times?

----------


## Dante

> Hmm. That's a tough one. Rise Against - Swing Life Away
> Your favorite movie of all times?


Aeroplane 1
This movie is so hillarious, best movie of all time. ^^ 
What's the most shamefull thing you've ever done?

----------


## Watcher

*My GF got her tampon stuck in her and i had to go in with my fingers to get it out...

If you had the power to slap someone over the internet who would it be?*

----------


## Ziozi

would hands down be watcher i'd slap

Wealth or look? what would you pick?

----------


## MyNewName

Wealth. With enough money I could pay for the looks lol.....

What would you do if you was walking through a field and came across a cow with it's head stuck in the fence?

----------


## Maccer

Four words. Full fridge of meat.

Which do you prefer, (USA) West Coast or East Coast?

----------


## WizardTrokair

East coast... but I'm biased!

Which do you prefer, (USA) West Coast rap, or East Coast?

----------


## Confucius

> East coast... but I'm biased!
> 
> Which do you prefer, (USA) West Coast rap, or East Coast?


I don't ever listen to rap so I wouldn't know. 

What games are you playing now?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I am only playing World of Warcraft... and even that I don't really play properly... just exploration.
(I also don't ever listen to rap, unless a DJ that I am into happens to mix a song or two into a set, but that is extremely rare)

Who is your favorite DJ?

----------


## Eryx

> Who is your favorite DJ?


The only DJ's i listen to is Armin Van Buuren an David Guetta, but I guess i like Van Buuren the most so i guess thats my favorite.

What do you think of my new color on the forums/bawx?

----------


## WizardTrokair

If you mean your font color, it is a respectable not-bold dark blue color. Easy to read. If you mean your name font... your name appears nearly invisible to me with that light aqua blue.
Armin Van Buuren and David Guetta are extremely popular DJs. Ever listen to any underground DJs? Check out this Frantic guy  :Wink:  : http://soundcloud.com/frantic

As for my follow-up question... have you ever been to Jamaica?

----------


## Augury13

> As for my follow-up question... have you ever been to Jamaica?


I have never been to Jamaica nor that i like their food.

Where was your first kiss(general area, ie. movies, house, etc.)
Edit**** If you have had one or not, and if yes, then where****

----------


## Maccer

In a dirty old ****ing shed.
Are you a virgin?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Nope, married with children.

What is your favorite Bob Marley song?

----------


## Augury13

None, i don't like him.
How does the all famous Trokair, "walk through walls"?

----------


## Maccer

He is a wizard so go figure.
Have you ever smoked weed?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Pretty much every day for the last 20 years. Would love to cut down severely, as it has completely broken my short term memory and my wallet.

Have you ever snorted Ketamine?

----------


## Eryx

Never did any drugs - Propably never will.

What would you say if your kids started smoking weed when they grow up?

----------


## Yavanna

I would say: give me some you *******s!

What's your favorite map in wow?

----------


## Confucius

> I would say: give me some you *******s!
> 
> What's your favorite map in wow?


I have really fond memories of the old barrens from when I first started playing in vanilla. I had no idea what I was doing and would just kill the dinosaurs for hours on end, trying to get to a high enough level to go to the thousand needles. I miss the days when the game was so simple, but now when I go back it's just a whole different beast and I can't enjoy it. 

What race/class was your first WoW character?

----------


## cukiemunster

Blood Elf Warlock. I am fairly certain that a very high percentage of first time MMO players choose either Blood Elf or Human because we didn't know any better.

What is your favorite NHL team?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Confucius

> Blood Elf Warlock. I am fairly certain that a very high percentage of first time MMO players choose either Blood Elf or Human because we didn't know any better.
> 
> What is your favorite NHL team?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


I tried to think of the name of a team for 2 minutes but all I came up with were the names of teams from other sports. Because of this I don't think I'm allowed to have a favorite team.

What piece of your PC most needs an upgrade?

----------


## Maccer

> I tried to think of the name of a team for 2 minutes but all I came up with were the names of teams from other sports. Because of this I don't think I'm allowed to have a favorite team.
> 
> What piece of your PC most needs an upgrade?


This thing called motherboard...

Have you ever sniffed glue?

----------


## Sephiroth

> This thing called motherboard...
> 
> Have you ever sniffed glue?


Rubber cement, Yes... Glue, No..


How many phone numbers do you have memorized?

----------


## cukiemunster

Oddly enough I know very few active numbers, but I can still remember all off my grandparents phone numbers, and they have been gone for 20+ years.

PS4 or Xbox One?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Yavanna

PS4!

What's the funniest moment you have experienced in wow?

----------


## cukiemunster

Meeting my now wife on Ghostlands 4.5 years ago and naming our newborn daughter after her Mage that we meet on. 100% true story  :Stick Out Tongue: 

If you could live anywhere in the world, where would it be?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Confucius

> Meeting my now wife on Ghostlands 4.5 years ago and naming our newborn daughter after her Mage that we meet on. 100% true story 
> 
> If you could live anywhere in the world, where would it be?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


Since I haven't seen enough of the world to decide that, I would live on a giant boat or aircraft that I could use to travel and see all of the world. 

What do you spend most of your time thinking about?

----------


## Maccer

> Since I haven't seen enough of the world to decide that, I would live on a giant boat or aircraft that I could use to travel and see all of the world. 
> 
> What do you spend most of your time thinking about?


Life in general.
Do you have any homosexual or bisexual tendencies?

----------


## eSko

No, but I heard you do.

What is your favorite fruit?

----------


## Maccer

Another ****ing cookiestuffer. They aren't even trying to look like normal posters.

------------

Strawberries?
Your favorite news team correspondent?

----------


## charles420

may as well add to longest thread

----------


## Confucius

> Another ****ing cookiestuffer. They aren't even trying to look like normal posters.
> 
> ------------
> 
> Strawberries?
> Your favorite news team correspondent?


Me.

What type of razor do you shave with?

----------


## Maccer

> Me.
> 
> What type of razor do you shave with?


Any? I just buy those cheap bulk ones in the store.
Where is Matt?

----------


## Eryx

Matt can be many places! Where the Hell is Matt? 2006 - YouTube

What's your favorite ice hockey team?

----------


## eSko

our national team. the only team I watch.. sometimes...

what is your favorite key on a keyboard?

----------


## Confucius

> our national team. the only team I watch.. sometimes...
> 
> what is your favorite key on a keyboard?


Either space bar or tab, probably space bar. 

How do I hang a brazilian hammock?

----------


## Maccer

> Either space bar or tab, probably space bar. 
> 
> How do I hang a brazilian hammock?


I don't know wtf you're talking about and I'm to lazy to Google it. So dunno.
Do you know what a schnitzel is?

----------


## eSko

Yes I know, but this question coming from you, it could also have totally different meaning. wink wink

What is your favorite girl name?

----------


## WizardTrokair

My youngest daughter's name is Emily and she is adorable, so I suppose it would be Emily.

Ever have an Entenmann's raspberry danish twist... and if so do you frickin' love them??

----------


## Confucius

> My youngest daughter's name is Emily and she is adorable, so I suppose it would be Emily.
> 
> Ever have an Entenmann's raspberry danish twist... and if so do you frickin' love them??


Nope, I've had danish before though and like it.

What do you use as a monitor?

----------


## eSko

> What do you use as a monitor?


This.


How do you like your steak?

----------


## Maccer

> This.
> 
> 
> How do you like your steak?


Bloody *winks back.
Do you use Facebook?

----------


## WizardTrokair

No. I've been successfully avoiding Facebook since 2005.

Do you use Twitter?

----------


## Confucius

> No. I've been successfully avoiding Facebook since 2005.
> 
> Do you use Twitter?


Nope, don't even have an account! 

What calculator do you use?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I use a Texas Instruments TI-1795+. Very simple but works for my limited needs.


Do you have an account with SoundCloud? If not... do you frequently visit someone else's SoundCloud page?

----------


## Confucius

> I use a Texas Instruments TI-1795+. Very simple but works for my limited needs.
> 
> 
> Do you have an account with SoundCloud? If not... do you frequently visit someone else's SoundCloud page?



I've only been there once to see some music a guy from mmowned made, I'm not sure I remember the page though.

Here is my new calculator, it's so amazing: 



Have you ever tried sleeping in a hammock instead of a bed?

----------


## Maccer

No, but I would like to try.
Have you ever eaten any figs?

----------


## Confucius

> No, but I would like to try.
> Have you ever eaten any figs?


Oh yeah, dried figs I used to eat all the time.

How do I hang this Brazilian hammock?!

----------


## eSko

> How do I hang this Brazilian hammock?!






I would very much like to see a panda in a hammock...



What are your religious views?

----------


## Confucius

> I would very much like to see a panda in a hammock...
> 
> 
> 
> What are your religious views?


I don't have any I'd call myself a secular humanist or agnostic atheist. Humanism is at the heart of Confucianism  :Smile: , which is not a religion but a philosophy!

Also I've seen that video, I am thinking I will screw in some eye bolts and hang the hammock at 45 degrees, it's a big hammock though (14.5ft(hammocks are measured in feet)). 

What philosophical views do you most closely relate to?

----------


## Confucius

> I could go with secular humanist as well. Basically any shit Richard Dawkins or Christopher Hitchens says (said), I can relate to it...
> 
> 
> What is your favorite color?


It would take me too long to choose... green.

Do you also have a statue of a panda?

----------


## Maccer

> It would take me too long to choose... green.
> 
> Do you also have a statue of a panda?


No.
Did you ever go to church? If yes, when was the last time you did?

----------


## Yavanna

I hate going to church, the last time I did it was in someone's marriage years ago D:

Do you like sadomasochism?

----------


## Confucius

> I hate going to church, the last time I did it was in someone's marriage years ago D:
> 
> Do you like sadomasochism?


No.

Why is my Brazilian hammock so comfortable?

----------


## Maccer

> No.
> 
> Why is my Brazilian hammock so comfortable?


Because you're a cute little ****ing panda. Everything is comfortable for you.
Which type of girl do you prefer, just tits or a face and ass (small tits) ?

----------


## Dante

> Because you're a cute little ****ing panda. Everything is comfortable for you.
> Which type of girl do you prefer, just tits or a face and ass (small tits) ?


A human being with only face and ass or only tits would not live long, in fact, that human being would never have lived so I'll skip on both ^^ 

What's the strangest combination of food that you have eaten that actually tasted ok?

----------


## Confucius

> A human being with only face and ass or only tits would not live long, in fact, that human being would never have lived so I'll skip on both ^^ 
> 
> What's the strangest combination of food that you have eaten that actually tasted ok?


I can't think of ever even eating weird combinations.

How often do you do higher level math?

----------


## Maccer

> I can't think of ever even eating weird combinations.
> 
> How often do you do higher level math?


I don't really know what falls into the category of high level math, but I have physics, mechanics and mathematics (math gymnasium program) in my school as main subjects so go figure.
What is your IQ?

----------


## Confucius

> I don't really know what falls into the category of high level math, but I have physics, mechanics and mathematics (math gymnasium program) in my school as main subjects so go figure.
> What is your IQ?


In between the 98th and 99th percentile, IQ doesn't matter much though. 

Do you play planetside 2?

----------


## eSko

> In between the 98th and 99th percentile, IQ doesn't matter much though. 
> 
> Do you play planetside 2?


No, but it seems pretty fun. I sadly haven't seriously played anything since I started working full-time. I miss those college days  :Frown:  I really do. But when I get back from work in the evening, playing games seems like so big waste of time. I don't know, I have to work something out.


If you knew you had last day of your life, how would you spend it (either you die the next day or the whole world ends - meteor and shit. you decide)? Would you spend it with people you love or would you lend $1M from a bank and try to do every crazy thing you ever wanted to do in that one day? Or would you just lay on a beach, watching waves and chilling?

----------


## Maccer

That's an interesting one eSKo.
If it's the doomsday, I'm guessing everyone would want to spend times with their families. I'd go to each one of my friends to drink one last beer with them and say goodbye.
Then, I'd find *the* girl and admit everything to her, and say goodbyes.
And then, I'd come back home, get on the shoutbawx and chill with my family and you guys.

If you had a time travel machine, and you have to pick one date to come back to and live on in it, which date would it be? Conditions: Must be a time before you were born, no coming back, you're staying there?

----------


## eSko

Hard question as well...

I would be tempted to go back and kill Jesus or Hitler before they grow up and cause millions of deaths, but I would probably pass as I cannot guarantee that it would make the world better place. Maybe there would be even worse people to replace them. So I would probably go to around 1900 to chill out with Nikola Tesla, tell him about Internet and shit. He would love that.


If you would be about to be sent back 600 years back and stay there, what 3 things would you bring with you?

----------


## Yavanna

enough toilet paper, a lighter and a f*cking machine gun to kill some european guys in america (because of the conquest of america)

what do you have inside your pockets?

----------


## Maccer

> enough toilet paper, a lighter and a f*cking machine gun to kill some european guys in america (because of the conquest of america)
> 
> what do you have inside your pockets?


Nada.
If you were offered two superhero powers, invisibility or flying (800 km/h max), which one would you choose?

----------


## cukiemunster

> Nada.
> If you were offered two superhero powers, invisibility or flying (800 km/h max), which one would you choose?


I would 100% rather be able to fly. Invisibility wouldn't offer much to me because I'm no pervert lol. 

If you could only use 1 electrical device for the rest of your life, what would you choose? 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Confucius

> I would 100% rather be able to fly. Invisibility wouldn't offer much to me because I'm no pervert lol. 
> 
> If you could only use 1 electrical device for the rest of your life, what would you choose? 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


A really expensive computer no question. It would be a pain to have to use a calculator on the computer instead of my handheld one but a computer can offer almost everything. Of course I would miss microwaves, light bulbs, fans, heated showers, cars, air conditioner, ect.

Do you have some personal item you are attached to for emotional reasons?

----------


## eSko

> A really expensive computer no question. It would be a pain to have to use a calculator on the computer instead of my handheld one but a computer can offer almost everything. Of course I would miss microwaves, light bulbs, fans, heated showers, cars, air conditioner, ect.
> 
> Do you have some personal item you are attached to for emotional reasons?


Yes, almost everything I own. I am a collector type of person. It is hard for me to throw away almost anything  :Smile: 


When you close your eyes and imagine an intersection right in front of you, would you go right or left?

----------


## Maccer

> Yes, almost everything I own. I am a collector type of person. It is hard for me to throw away almost anything 
> 
> 
> When you close your eyes and imagine an intersection right in front of you, would you go right or left?


Left.

If you were forced to choose an animal you must be transformed into for the rest of your life, with the current state of your brain, all memories and thoughts you get to keep, which animal would it be? Conditions: No pandas.

----------


## cukiemunster

A house cat. 

If you could own any car what would you choose? 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## eSko

> Left.
> 
> If you were forced to choose an animal you must be transformed into for the rest of your life, with the current state of your brain, all memories and thoughts you get to keep, which animal would it be? Conditions: No pandas.


Ok, I am gonna answer this one as it would be impossible to answer for Confucius. I would most likely choose Chimpanzee, just to mess up with scientists. Or a dolphin. Or I would choose Honey Badger and kill cobras and shit on a daily basis...


Would you go on a one-way mission to Mars? You would be in the first team to start the colonization and you would be forever remembered in the history books.

*UPDATE:*
DAMMIT, I was too slow.. Well, I would take Tesla Model S. It certainly is the most future-proof car currently on the market and if I were to choose from regular supersports, I wouldn't be able to choose just one...


My questions remains.

----------


## Maccer

I would if it was necessary for the survival of human beings.

Which deodorant do you use?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Speed Stick by Mennen. Sometimes regular, sometimes active fresh.

Do you smoke cigarettes?

----------


## Yavanna

I used to smoke but I don't do it anymore

What's the most disgusting thing you've tasted?

----------


## Augury13

> I used to smoke but I don't do it anymore
> 
> What's the most disgusting thing you've tasted?


Your mom.

Approximately how many fingers have you seen in your life?

----------


## Maccer

> Your mom.
> 
> Approximately how many fingers have you seen in your life?


Around 666.

Cigarres or cigarettes? (You *must* choose one)

----------


## eSko

> Around 666.
> 
> Cigarres or cigarettes? (You *must* choose one)


Cigars obviously. I had the chance to see the old men and women rolling them in Cuba. They really are a piece of art. I don't like the taste or smell though.


What do you notice first on a girl?

----------


## Maccer

Boobs or gtfo.
Your favorite word in the English language?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Vinyl.

Regarding musical instruments... do you prefer brass or strings?

----------


## Maccer

> Vinyl.
> 
> Regarding musical instruments... do you prefer brass or strings?


Hmm. Strings.
Which Internet browser do you use?

----------


## Eryx

Google Chrome (but I stopped saving passwords in it!) since it's nice with the google login so I can find my bookmarks and history on all my android/iOS/Mac/PC devices.

Would you consider to apply for this: A one-way ticket to Mars, apply now - CNN.com ?

----------


## Harambeqt

> Google Chrome (but I stopped saving passwords in it!) since it's nice with the google login so I can find my bookmarks and history on all my android/iOS/Mac/PC devices.
> 
> Would you consider to apply for this: A one-way ticket to Mars, apply now - CNN.com ?


 A: Yes
---
Q: Skype, Vent, Raid, Mumbl or TS3?

----------


## Maccer

> A: Yes
> ---
> Q: Skype, Vent, Raid, Mumbl or TS3?


TS3 ftw.
Retail or emu?

----------


## Eryx

I prefer retail, if you mean what WoW i like to play. But I must say, that project StoneHarry is runnings seems really nice and I would love to try that emu out some time!

What was the first car you owned?

----------


## Confucius

> I prefer retail, if you mean what WoW i like to play. But I must say, that project StoneHarry is runnings seems really nice and I would love to try that emu out some time!
> 
> What was the first car you owned?


Some hot wheels car probably or it may have been this one wooden car toy I still have.

What's the most interesting place you've ever been?

----------


## Harambeqt

> Some hot wheels car probably or it may have been this one wooden car toy I still have.
> 
> What's the most interesting place you've ever been?


Gatebil  :Smile: 
--
Icecream or milkshake?

----------


## Yavanna

Milkshake :$

In which period of the human history would you like to have lived?

----------


## Augury13

> Milkshake :$
> 
> In which period of the human history would you like to have lived?


6 years ago but the same age as now. So i wouldn't of spent my days on wow just walking around in circles. and actually doing Naxx.

Why is your ownedcore name as it is?

----------


## Maccer

> 6 years ago but the same age as now. So i wouldn't of spent my days on wow just walking around in circles. and actually doing Naxx.
> 
> Why is your ownedcore name as it is?


It's a brittish name and a character from GTA:SA, best ****ing accent ever.
What's the most embarrasing thing you've ever done?

----------


## eSko

To be honest, I cannot recall any embarrassing moment of my life. And I am very grateful for that...

Name 3-5 people that inspire you the most.

----------


## Maccer

> To be honest, I cannot recall any embarrassing moment of my life. And I am very grateful for that...
> 
> Name 3-5 people that inspire you the most.


Liam Gallagher, Steve Jobs, Michael Scofield (inb4 fiction)

----------


## eSko

You didn't ask any question :'(

----------


## Maccer

Damn, I'm such a noob, well, here it goes.
What's the one thing you like the most about me?

----------


## Eryx

You're direct, honest, speaking directly from the liver, so you always know what your standing is.

Who was your favorite US president?

----------


## Maccer

> You're direct, honest, speaking directly from the liver, so you always know what your standing is.
> 
> Who was your favorite US president?


Aww, I almost cried.  :Big Grin: 
Bush (the one before Obama).
Black or white?

----------


## Strangletusk

> Black or white?


As in, am I black or am I white?

If so, then white, but if we're talking about favourite colour out of the two, then black.

I like black. Makes me feel all dark and mysterious. /edgy look

Rum or vodka?

----------


## Maccer

> As in, am I black or am I white?
> 
> If so, then white, but if we're talking about favourite colour out of the two, then black.
> 
> I like black. Makes me feel all dark and mysterious. /edgy look
> 
> Rum or vodka?


Yarrr. Rum.

Have you seen Saw (any part) ?

----------


## shadowsx

Haven't posted on OC in a while, figured I'd get my fill

----------


## Maccer

NUB! You need to answer the question and ask one yourself.
Why is shadowsx such a noob?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I have never seen any Saw movie. And I don't think shadowsx is such a noob, so I can't answer that.

Have you ever played a vinyl record?

----------


## Maccer

> I have never seen any Saw movie. And I don't think shadowsx is such a noob, so I can't answer that.
> 
> Have you ever played a vinyl record?


I'm not sure.
What's your favorite Jim Carrey movie?

----------


## WizardTrokair

> I'm not sure.
> What's your favorite Jim Carrey movie?


Probably The Cable Guy or Bruce Almighty... but I'm not much of a Carrey fan.

I ask again... have you ever played a record? Have you ever taken a record out of its sleeve, placed it on a turntable and put the needle down... in order to hear sweet sweet music play from the speakers??

----------


## cukiemunster

Sadly I have not since I was born in 1982, the era of cassette tapes. Growing up my dad still listened to records, but I wasn't allowed to touch them. 


If you could be any comic book character who would you choose? 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## eSko

I was born in 1990 and I love vinyls.. And I would be Tony Stark, obviously...

What is your dream job?

----------


## Maccer

Founder of a huge porn network.
Do you plan on having any kids? (If you already do have them, are you planning on more?)

----------


## WizardTrokair

I have a 14 year old and a 5 year old. I am not planning on having any more children. I'm done!

Why has shadows not updated his signature image from "Contributor" to "Elite"?

----------


## eSko

Because contributors contribute and elites leech  :Big Grin: 

What season of the year do you like the most and why?

----------


## cukiemunster

Being from Florida I enjoy my 3 weeks of fall before our 2 weeks of winter lol. Summer is entirely tooo long here so the weather break is nice

Coca Cola or Pepsi? 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## eSko

Coca Cola for sure.

What is your favorite fantasy universe? Doesn't matter if book, game or movie.

----------


## Maccer

Harry Potter's world of witchcraft and wizardry. Hmm, that should be an MMO for sure.
Your least favorite fruit?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Probably grapefruit.

What is your favorite sugary breakfast cereal?

----------


## Maccer

When were you conceived?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I was born in August of 78... so would have been conceived around December of 1977.

Why won't Blizzard just leave explorers alone and let 'em explore in peace and quiet?

----------


## eSko

Because Blizzard is not a "bunch of fellas making games for fun" like it was when they launched WoW. It is pure bureaucracy and strict following of set rules now. There is no place for exceptions  :Frown: 


What superpower would you choose? It could be anything (not having unlimited superpowers  :Big Grin: ).

----------


## cukiemunster

> What superpower would you choose? It could be anything (not having unlimited superpowers ).


The ability to fly no doubt. 

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## shadowsx

About green many


I'm a lazy leecher that can't update me signature in years can you make me a new one

----------


## eSko

You are most welcome.


What is your favorite food?

----------


## Maccer

> You are most welcome.
> 
> 
> What is your favorite food?


Hmm. ****ing Big Mac, And I get a chance to eat it like once a year.
Do you like shadowsx's new sig?

----------


## Dante

> Hmm. ****ing Big Mac, And I get a chance to eat it like once a year.
> Do you like shadowsx's new sig?


I lol'd. It actually looks great.
The elder scrolls online or Wildstar? (You have to choose between one of them)

----------


## Maccer

> I lol'd. It actually looks great.
> The elder scrolls online or Wildstar? (You have to choose between one of them)


I'm not familiar with any of those two, but Wildstar.
Your favorite World of Warcraft lore character?

----------


## Dante

> I'm not familiar with any of those two, but Wildstar.
> Your favorite World of Warcraft lore character?


Broxigar 

What is your favourite animal?

----------


## Maccer

> Broxigar 
> 
> What is your favourite animal?


Dis guy.

Where the hell is eSko?

----------


## frostygh

I don't know..

What's the longest time you have slept (in hours)?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Probably around 14 hours, and it would have been long ago. I keep waking up and getting antsy when I have too much sleep.

Do you like banana peppers?

----------


## Maccer

Yes, especially on a pizza.
How do you like your pizza (cheese, bacon, pineapple etc.) ?

----------


## cukiemunster

Simple pepperoni and extra cheese pizza is the best! 

Have you ever personally been in a natural disaster? Hurricane, tornado, earthquake etc.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maccer

Flood. I live ~500m from the river my town is dependent on, and during the winter it's height increases a lot.

Are you afraid of death?

----------


## eSko

No. The "closest" I've ever thought I am to death was during transatlantic flight with very heavy turbulences. I didn't think we are going to crash, but one can't help but think about that in these moments. And actually it was pretty calming moment for me. No more everyday worries etc. I just put a nice music in my headphones and relaxed  :Smile:  I was ready.

Where would you like to spend your retirement?

----------


## Maccer

Well I'm 16 now, so I don't really have much plans for my retirement. Probably the place I find the most suitable through my future life.

What do you think the future holds for you?

----------


## Yavanna

I think I will approve my final exam next wednesday and finish my studies at the university... but I'm f*cking frightened and worried about it T.T

what's your favorite beverage?

----------


## WizardTrokair

At the moment I'd have to say Coffee or Redbull. A year ago I'd say Magners cider. I do thoroughly enjoy a Gatorade from time to time. My favorite beverage is probably water though... good clean water is the most refreshing after a hard day of work.

Do you prefer black olives or green?

----------


## Watcher

*Black olives

Did you steal anything in your life and what did you steal.*

----------


## Dante

> *Black olives
> 
> Did you steal anything in your life and what did you steal.*


(The most shamefull thing I've ever stolen) I once stole a game from a friend, i regret it til this day
( he never found out )

----------


## WizardTrokair

Dante didn't ask a question, so I'll answer the previous question as well. I stole a package of "Growing Pains" trading cards from a local convenient store when I was 6. No one found out, but I regret it to this day.
Amazon.com: 1988 Growing Pains Trading Card Set 1980&#39;s Tv Show Complete 66 Cards + 11 Stickers NM to M Condition: Everything Else 

Did you ever watch Growing Pains?

----------


## Maccer

Nope.
Who do you live with?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I live with my wife and two daughters.

What can you tell me about your next-door neighbor?

----------


## Maccer

I really have no next-door neighbor since I live in a house with a large garden around it. But I'll describe the closest one.
He's 65 - 66 (?). He's a chain smoker, he coughs every morning and tends to wake me up very often. He has a wife, who's also a chain smoker. His 20 year old bartender daughter is still living with him, and his son lives on the second floor of his house with this wife and three kids. The guy is pretty cool I guess.

Describe your best friend. (inb4 not a question).

----------


## Confucius

He's a cat and makes lots of funny noises.

Have you tried the ownedcore coordination challenge?

----------


## Maccer

Yes. Stupid game.
Skype or MSN?

----------


## Hellscreamer

Skype for sure
Have you ever been attacked by a bird?

----------


## eSko

Yes, yes I have.

It was a ****ing pidgeon!




Summer or Winter?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Whichever one it isn't currently. The grass is always greener...

Computer or console games?

----------


## Maccer

Computer games.
Oral or anal?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Oral, most definitely!

Morning or bedtime sex?

----------


## Hellscreamer

Bedtime sex, that's when i get tranformed into a sex machine.
Pepsi or Coca Cola?

----------


## Maccer

Hmm. Coca Cola.
Vodka, or whisky ?

----------


## Hellscreamer

Absolute Vodka are a good friend of mine  :Smile: 

Kitten or Puppy?

----------


## Devilsdog

Kitten, they taste nice *OMNOM*

Would you eat someone to save your own life?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Probably not... because I'd be the last one alive at that point, and I can't cook for shit and probably wouldn't eat human raw.

Are you in any pain right now?

----------


## Confucius

> Probably not... because I'd be the last one alive at that point, and I can't cook for shit and probably wouldn't eat human raw.
> 
> Are you in any pain right now?


Yes, all over my body  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Would you rather be a giant bird or a giant bear?

----------


## WizardTrokair

A giant bird. Flight would be too nice to pass up.

Do you know / enjoy the music of Herb Alpert?

----------


## Maccer

You ask some very weird ass questions, no.
Do you know who Billy Joel is, without Googling?

----------


## Hellscreamer

Never heard of them.

Do you prefer Summer or Winter?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I prefer whichever one it is not. If it is summer I'd rather it be winter, if it is winter I'd rather it be summer. The grass is always greener!
And who doesn't know Billy Joel?? (The same people that don't know Herb Alpert, I suppose!)

Do you like this song?

----------


## Hellscreamer

Not really my music taste to be honest, sligthly different compared to metal  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Do you own a Iphone? Yes or No

----------


## eSko

Yes I do. I haven't owned any other phone since original iPhone's introduction in 2007 and I cannot be happier.

My 23andMe.com results came in today and I know what will probably kill me. Now I can alter my lifestyle and try to prevent that. Would you like to know what will kill you?

----------


## Hellscreamer

I think my eating disorders will have me killed unless i get rid of them asap which isn't easy at all.

Which is your favorite movie of all time? My favorite is ''The Green Mile''

----------


## Maccer

Forrest Gump I'd say. Bruce Almighty, Truman's show... Argh, I can't pick. There are a lot of good movies out there.
Have you ever eaten burek?

----------


## Hellscreamer

Never in my life but i wouldn't refuse to try it.

Have you ever dreamed that you were drunk? I dreamed it tonight for the first time haha

----------


## Confucius

> Never in my life but i wouldn't refuse to try it.
> 
> Have you ever dreamed that you were drunk? I dreamed it tonight for the first time haha


Nope.

Would you rather write analysis essays about essays all day or learn math you haven't before all day?

----------


## Maccer

Depends on the subject I'd be learning or writing.
What is your favorite chemical element?

----------


## Valianpour

> Depends on the subject I'd be learning or writing.
> What is your favorite chemical element?


That would have to be Li. (Lithium).

Do you slipper the hot beef injection?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Maccer

> That would have to be Li. (Lithium).
> 
> Do you slipper the hot beef injection?


What is this I don't even... Whatever, no.
If you were forced to use at least one of these drugs, would it be heroine or LSD?

----------


## Devilsdog

LSD, heroine has messed up a few of my friends lives, will never touch that shit.

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?

----------


## WizardTrokair

A woodchuck would chuck as much wood as a woodchuck could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood.

Did you know that today is my birthday?

----------


## Maccer

No. I did not.
 Happy birthday, you old man! ^^
Did you know that repping people because it is their birthday is against the rules on ownedcore? (otherwise I'd rep WizardTrokair)

----------


## cukiemunster

No I did not, good thing today is NOT my birthday /winkwink.

Who is your early prediction for Super Bowl champion? 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maccer

I don't know anything about Super Bowl.
Did you cry when you watched Titanic? Answer honestly!

----------


## cukiemunster

Like a 16 year old blubbering baby. 


Android or iOS?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Yavanna

Android I guess...

Italian or chinese food?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I'm Italian, so I'd usually say go for the red sauce, baby.... but when a late drunken night comes around there is nothing like 1AM Chinese food!! Seems all of these "this or that" questions depend on my mood! Heh.

Wizards or warriors?

----------


## Confucius

> I'm Italian, so I'd usually say go for the red sauce, baby.... but when a late drunken night comes around there is nothing like 1AM Chinese food!! Seems all of these "this or that" questions depend on my mood! Heh.
> 
> Wizards or warriors?


It depends on the game. Most of the time I like classes that don't use magic though. Mages can be fun sometimes though.

Whose solo work do you like best, John Lennon, Paul McCartney, or George Harrison?

----------


## Maccer

John Lennon.

Do you like this song as much as I do? (I love it)

----------


## Yavanna

I like it but I prefer this one




Ebony or blondie?

----------


## Hellscreamer

Blondie

Tiger or Lion

----------


## sjaak12309

Lion

Twilight or Justin Bieber

----------


## Maccer

Dunno. How can you compare such unrelated pieces of shit... (?)

Illidan or Arthas?

----------


## Hellscreamer

I say Illidan because that was the best WoW expansion imo and also because of the sexy glaives he drops!

Oakley or Rayban?

----------


## Maccer

Rayban.
Jesus or Mohammed?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Jesus. For no other reason than I say his name quite often. Usually when something shocks me. 
Although Mohammed was on the couch in Animal House, which I watched again last night.

What do you think of this song?

----------


## Maccer

> Jesus. For no other reason than I say his name quite often. Usually when something shocks me. 
> Although Mohammed was on the couch in Animal House, which I watched again last night.
> 
> What do you think of this song?


Kind of disturbing.
What's your surname?

----------


## Confucius

> Kind of disturbing.
> What's your surname?


孔丘

If you had to write an essay about yourself what would you focus on?

----------


## Maccer

My penis.
What's the game in which you are most pro?

----------


## Confucius

> My penis.
> What's the game in which you are most pro?


Multitask  :Smile: 

What do you sleep on?

----------


## Maccer

> Multitask 
> 
> What do you sleep on?


A bed.
Vagina, or a pizza?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I will vote for vagina.

What do you think of this old disco tune from 1975?

----------


## Maccer

> I will vote for vagina.
> 
> What do you think of this old disco tune from 1975?


I actually like that one.
Which surrounding do you prefer, seaside or mountains?

----------


## Yavanna

For living next to it I prefer seaside, but it's okay to hear the sound of nature once in a while.

What is worse?: a best friend's betrayal or a girlfriend's infidelity

----------


## WizardTrokair

I could go into detail about this one... but instead I will just say that the infidelity is worse!

GM Island or Gillijim's Isle?

----------


## Maccer

> I could go into detail about this one... but instead I will just say that the infidelity is worse!
> 
> GM Island or Gillijim's Isle?


GM Island ftw,
Safe item dupe, or risky gold dupe?

----------


## WizardTrokair

If I had to chose I would obviously take the safe item dupe. Items can be sold for gold!
I don't believe any item dupe is really "safe" though... all can be detected in one way or another.

Are you concerned about what age will do to your body (wrinkles, gray hair, etc)?

----------


## Maccer

> If I had to chose I would obviously take the safe item dupe. Items can be sold for gold!
> I don't believe any item dupe is really "safe" though... all can be detected in one way or another.
> 
> Are you concerned about what age will do to your body (wrinkles, gray hair, etc)?


Nahh, not really. I'm young and wealthy! (for now)
Do you think time travel is possible?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I do. I don't know how, but I don't think we understand enough about time travel to fully wrap our heads around the concept. Humans think of time as a linear thing... but is it really? And if so, couldn't a "wrinkle in time" be created, like a book I once read?

For a superpower... would you choose flight or time travel?

----------


## Yavanna

Hmmm time traveling because I could become rich and I could avoid making mistakes in life... or atleast correcting them later  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Viking or Spartan warrior?

----------


## SwagYoloHipster

Spartan.
Do you have massive amounts of swag?

----------


## Maccer

I don't even know what that shit means.
Do you know some programming? (if yes, what do you know about it?)

----------


## WizardTrokair

I have no swag, I leave that stuff to my teenage daughter. Although she just swore off Justin Bieber so she threw all her swag away.

What do you think of this pimpin' jam from 1973?

----------


## Confucius

> I have no swag, I leave that stuff to my teenage daughter. Although she just swore off Justin Bieber so she threw all her swag away.
> 
> What do you think of this pimpin' jam from 1973?


I prefer this song from 1873  :Stick Out Tongue: 



Also, to Maccers question, yes I know some programming but I don't program often. Stuff with java, c#, c++, c, ruby, and assembly are the first things that come to mind. I haven't ever done any WoW hacking though  :Frown: . Most recent thing I've worked on is a java based web browser to get around my school's filter they put on the laptops they gave us.

What's the square root of X squared? (somehow 100% of the people I've asked have gotten this wrong)

----------


## eSko

X

Not really a question, but you now have a unique chance of observing the stunning beauty of two giant ******s, BarbieGirl and 2dgreengiant, in a single photo. Pay close attention to the 2d's rape smile.

If I has to ask a question... 0 or 1?

----------


## Confucius

> X
> 
> Not really a question, but you now have a unique chance of observing the stunning beauty of two giant ******s, BarbieGirl and 2dgreengiant, in a single photo. Pay close attention to the 2d's rape smile.
> 
> If I has to ask a question... 0 or 1?


0, because you're wrong!

The square root of x squared is |x| (absolute value of x), to test this for yourself plugin a negative number  :Stick Out Tongue: 

That 2d looks the same as he did from 5 years ago. 

What can be found at theta=pi on the polar curve of r=1+cos(theta)?

----------


## eSko

I guess something like this?



Do you agree with what NSA is doing?

----------


## Maccer

I don't honestly give a shit.
In how much time do you think you'll hit next rank on OwnedCore?

----------


## Confucius

> I don't honestly give a shit.
> In how much time do you think you'll hit next rank on OwnedCore?


2 years.

What was the last thing you ate?

----------


## eSko

Dutch waffle cookies. They are tasty.

What keyboard and mouse combo do you use?

----------


## Maccer

I don't know what you mean, but I have an integrated keyboard in my laptop and a MS mouse (if that's what you meant).
Do you watch any tv shows?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I occasionally watch mindless TV sitcoms, like Big Bang Theory or How I Met Your Mother... but the TV is mainly my wife's thing. I'm a music guy.

What do you think of the new Daft Punk album?

----------


## eSko

Man, I love that thing. Obviously Get Lucky is my most played one, but Fragments of Time and many other are really good imo. I also like the hype there were able to build around it even from people who don't usually listen to this type of music. On the other note, I am really looking forward to the new Kraak & Smaak album. So far, it sounds REALLY GOOD.


What does your username mean and why did you choose it?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Thanks for the review, BarbieGirl! I haven't (gasp!) heard the album yet... only Get Lucky. I look very forward to getting it, as I'm an old fan from the Homework days. I enjoy the Kraak & Smaak sound but haven't picked up anything from them in a while... it is usually a bit hard for my tastes but some of them really work for me.

My username.... I have been using a Wizard named Trokair as my persona ever since good old pen & paper Dungeons & Dragons. The character has survived through short stories, D&D, Diablo, UO, WoW and a number of other platforms / outlets. I've always been fond of the traditional wizards, like Gandalf, Elminster, Merlin, etc. Mystical graybeards are just my thing!

When was the last time you attended an all night electronic music event?

----------


## Maccer

> Thanks for the review, BarbieGirl! I haven't (gasp!) heard the album yet... only Get Lucky. I look very forward to getting it, as I'm an old fan from the Homework days. I enjoy the Kraak & Smaak sound but haven't picked up anything from them in a while... it is usually a bit hard for my tastes but some of them really work for me.
> 
> My username.... I have been using a Wizard named Trokair as my persona ever since good old pen & paper Dungeons & Dragons. The character has survived through short stories, D&D, Diablo, UO, WoW and a number of other platforms / outlets. I've always been fond of the traditional wizards, like Gandalf, Elminster, Merlin, etc. Mystical graybeards are just my thing!
> 
> When was the last time you attended an all night electronic music event?


2 months ago (  :Frown:  )
Would you sell your soul to the devil in exchange for 3 wishes (no "want infinite number of wishes" and "You can't take my soul" wishes)? If yes, what would you wish for?

----------


## eSko

What does it mean to "sell your soul to the devil" in the first time? Does it mean that I will be dead after I die like everybody else? In that case I would take that deal lol. I would wish for infinite knowledge, infinite money and immortality for me and my dear ones. Suck that one, devil!

What is your favorite part of the day?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I would say walking in the door from a long day at work. My daughter runs up to me as if my arrival just made her day... that makes my day.

Have you ever played any Zork games?

----------


## Maccer

I'm afraid I'm not that old.
What's your favorite actor and actress?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Ron Jeremy and Jenna Jameson.

I just picked up the vinyl release of this edit of the Sixto Rodriguez song "Climb Upon My Music". What do you think of it?

----------


## Confucius

> Ron Jeremy and Jenna Jameson.
> 
> I just picked up the vinyl release of this edit of the Sixto Rodriguez song "Climb Upon My Music". What do you think of it?


It seems nice but it is a bit repetitive, I liked the beat at first but after awhile it becomes annoying. Kind of like when you leave a game menu on for too long and the music keeps repeating. 

Do you ever feel so happy just to be alive?

----------


## Maccer

No.
Do you prefer hardcore porn or an erotic movie?

----------


## Confucius

> No.
> Do you prefer hardcore porn or an erotic movie?


Honestly, neither. If forced to choose one I would go with the erotic movie. 

Who are some of your favorite bands/music artists?

----------


## Maccer

The Beatles, Oasis, Rise Against.
How much money do you spend per day (average)?

----------


## Confucius

> The Beatles, Oasis, Rise Against.
> How much money do you spend per day (average)?


If averaged probably $2.8

Do you like ELO?

----------


## Maccer

Nope.
Show us your hand writing.

----------


## WizardTrokair

That isn't even a question. And how would I show it to you? I'd need to be in the office with a scanner, and I'm not. Ask me a question!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Do you like to watch documentaries?

----------


## Confucius

> That isn't even a question. And how would I show it to you? I'd need to be in the office with a scanner, and I'm not. Ask me a question! 
> 
> Do you like to watch documentaries?


Oh yeah, I like to watch all sorts of documentaries. I like ones about history more than science in fact because the science ones don't include the math, which is my favorite part  :Stick Out Tongue: . I like most documentaries if I can find the topic interesting. It's very cool how there are so many things to learn. 

Do you exercise?

----------


## eSko

Not at the moment, but I used to and I am planning to start again.

Have you seen Gravity? If not, I very much encourage you to go and see it. If you have IMAX in your area, go and see it there. You have to see it for yourself to fully appreciate how breathtaking movie it is.

----------


## Confucius

> Not at the moment, but I used to and I am planning to start again.
> 
> Have you seen Gravity? If not, I very much encourage you to go and see it. If you have IMAX in your area, go and see it there. You have to see it for yourself to fully appreciate how breathtaking movie it is.


But according to NASA it's so unrealistic! No, I haven't seen it. 

What is your favorite type of bear?

----------


## eSko

It may not be 100% realistic, but it is by far the most realistic space movie ever shot. I think that Cuaron found the fine line between storytelling and 100% reality.

Because Koala Bear sadly isn't a bear, I would say Panda. U happy now?


What are your Top 3 movies of all time?

----------


## Confucius

> It may not be 100% realistic, but it is by far the most realistic space movie ever shot. I think that Cuaron found the fine line between storytelling and 100% reality.
> 
> Because Koala Bear sadly isn't a bear, I would say Panda. U happy now?
> 
> 
> What are your Top 3 movies of all time?


Kung Fu Panda
Kung Fu Panda 2
Star Wars Empire Strikes Back

Are you going to watch the meteorite shower tonight?

----------


## Maccer

No.
Why is the world so cruel?

----------


## Confucius

> No.
> Why is the world so cruel?


The world cannot be cruel, it's not a sentient being. 

What's your favorite historical period to learn about?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I find most history fairly interesting. I think, if taught properly, I'd learn about just about any period and not really have a preference. "History repeats itself" is so true. All the period often does is just change the backdrop.

What do you think of this tune?

----------


## Maccer

Like it.
What time is it?

----------


## Confucius

12:22


How do you spend your time?

----------


## Maccer

Computer, hanging out with friends.
What's 7*7*2+9*9+2 ?

----------


## Vragoth

181

Coke vs Pepsi

----------


## Maccer

Pepsi.
How long is your penis?

----------


## Augury13

longer than yours.

i see u like math. so what is 6-5-4-3-2-1*1*2*3*4*5*6+(1+2)+3+4+5+6/1/2/3/4/5/6  :Smile:

----------


## Confucius

> longer than yours.
> 
> i see u like math. so what is 6-5-4-3-2-1*1*2*3*4*5*6+(1+2)+3+4+5+6/1/2/3/4/5/6


It's trivial. 

What is the first galaxy cluster that pops into your head after reading the word 'orthogonal'?

----------


## Maccer

SPT-CL J2106-5844
Why is Confucius such a smartass?

----------


## Confucius

> SPT-CL J2106-5844
> Why is Confucius such a smartass?


I try not to be  :Frown: . 

What's your favorite beverage besides water?

----------


## Maccer

Radler Beer.
Favorite staff member?

----------


## Confucius

> Radler Beer.
> Favorite staff member?


maclone

Favorite music genre?

----------


## Confucius

> maclone
> 
> Favorite music genre?


I like many music genres, I've been listening to a lot of 60-70s rock right now though.

What do you think of this song:

----------


## Confucius

> I like many music genres, I've been listening to a lot of 60-70s rock right now though.
> 
> What do you think of this song:


I like it!

What are you putting off right now?

----------


## Confucius

> I like it!
> 
> What are you putting off right now?


Well, I've got four essays to write but I have all of tonight and tomorrow so I guess it's okay to delay a little. Probably should get working on it soon though.


What's your favorite thing about being alive?

----------


## Confucius

> Well, I've got four essays to write but I have all of tonight and tomorrow so I guess it's okay to delay a little. Probably should get working on it soon though.
> 
> 
> What's your favorite thing about being alive?


I find being able to think and learn in general very exciting. It's unbelievable how many things there are a person can learn about and how little time there is to do so. 

What's an instrument you'd like to know how to play?

----------


## Confucius

> I find being able to think and learn in general very exciting. It's unbelievable how many things there are a person can learn about and how little time there is to do so. 
> 
> What's an instrument you'd like to know how to play?


Probably the piano because then you can play pretty much any genre. Too bad my Dysgraphia makes that pretty much impossible. 

Have you noticed how mmowned seems less active these days?

----------


## Confucius

> Probably the piano because then you can play pretty much any genre. Too bad my Dysgraphia makes that pretty much impossible. 
> 
> Have you noticed how mmowned seems less active these days?


Yeah, but that's probably just because I am less active in the main sections. The off-topic sections are pretty dead compared to what they used to be though. 

What is your favorite type of tree?

----------


## Maccer

> Yeah, but that's probably just because I am less active in the main sections. The off-topic sections are pretty dead compared to what they used to be though. 
> 
> What is your favorite type of tree?


Ur nuts Confucius. Oak Tree.

Favorite emperor?

----------


## Confucius

> Ur nuts Confucius. Oak Tree.
> 
> Favorite emperor?


Kangxi was pretty cool. 

Does it ever confuse you that light is both a wave and particle yet because of relativity a photon has already reached its destination as soon as it is emitted, if it is traveling at the speed of light, yet we speak about the frequency of it?

----------


## Confucius

> Kangxi was pretty cool. 
> 
> Does it ever confuse you that light is both a wave and particle yet because of relativity a photon has already reached its destination as soon as it is emitted, if it is traveling at the speed of light, yet we speak about the frequency of it?


Yes, sometimes.

What's your very favorite thing to do?

----------


## nav4321

I've heard about the sad panda but never seen a mad panda before, Surprising.

----------


## Confucius

nav4321 is hereby excommunicated from the Church of Pandas by the supreme ruler and overload Confucius, the Grand Panda Emperor. As such he will never return to this thread again, on penalty of death!

----------


## eSko

lol

filler

----------


## Pen

Continuing from the last question I saw: What's your very favorite thing to do?

Used to be counting the rocks in my rock collection.
It is now this thread.

_ Have you ever licked a battery?_

----------


## Confucius

> Continuing from the last question I saw: What's your very favorite thing to do?
> 
> Used to be counting the rocks in my rock collection.
> It is now this thread.
> 
> _ Have you ever licked a battery?_


No! Why would you do that? (that's my question)

----------


## Maccer

Its taste is great.
Are you an alpha male?

----------


## Confucius

> It's taste is great.
> Are you an alpha male?


No, I'm not a legal adult in the U.S. yet but I can be tried as one. 

Do you like the Zombies?

----------


## Pen

I liked the Zombies for a long time, until I got close enough to see that She's Not There.
I found it a bitter pill to swallow. On that note,

Do you prefer chewable ***** or swallowing them with a drink?

----------


## Maccer

I like swallowing. Hey!
Your favorite pizza dressing?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Dressing? If you mean topping, I'm a fan of most pizza toppings. Broccoli, pineapple, black olives, you name it! Pepperoni is my last choice though, although I'll eat it.

Do you like reggae music?

----------


## Augury13

> Your favorite pizza dressing?





> Dressing? If you mean topping, I'm a fan of most pizza toppings. Broccoli, pineapple, black olives, you name it! Pepperoni is my last choice though, although I'll eat it.


He said Dressing, so answering his. Ranch ofc.



> Do you like reggae music?


Never heard it. Who has the highest rep?

----------


## Confucius

> He said Dressing, so answering his. Ranch ofc.
> 
> Never heard it. Who has the highest rep?


KuRIoS I think

Do you like this album?

----------


## Augury13

> KuRIoS I think
> 
> Do you like this album?


I like the instrumental. The vocals not so much. On the other hand, What is your favorite instrument?(not only music)

----------


## WizardTrokair

It takes all instruments to make up the complete picture. Similar to asking me what my favorite color is, or my favorite food... my answer changes constantly over time. I am mainly partial to pianos, guitars, drums and bass.

What do you think of this tune?

----------


## Confucius

> It takes all instruments to make up the complete picture. Similar to asking me what my favorite color is, or my favorite food... my answer changes constantly over time. I am mainly partial to pianos, guitars, drums and bass.
> 
> What do you think of this tune?


I can't understand the lyrics so I don't like it  :Frown: 

What album can you recommend to me?

----------


## Eryx

A former colleague of mine has a little sister thats a decent singer, so I will reccomend one of her first albums.

Try to look up "Ingrid Olava" and her album "Juliet's Wishes" and let me know what you think (visitor message on my profile or PM if you wish)!

----------


## WizardTrokair

Eryxx didn't ask a question... so I will answer Confucius as well...
I would recommend Michael Kiwanuka's album "Home Again". Just came out recently (2012 I think) and the kid was born in 1988... but somehow manages to channel vintage '60's soul and sound much older than he is.
Here's one of my favorite tracks from the album:



I'm terrible about listening to lyrics. I tend to treat the human voice as another instrument and not even notice what the actual words are... so I barely notice if lyrics are unintelligible. Are the lyrics of a song a big component of music for you?

----------


## Eryx

My question was supposed to be "what do you think about ingrid olavas voice?" sorry!

----------


## Saionara

It turns me on. I like trains, do you?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I like trains about as much as I like rocks. Take 'em or leave 'em. No special love.

Are the lyrics of a song a big component of music for you... or do you tend to treat vocals as just another instrument and not really pay them much attention?

----------


## Forinris

> I like trains about as much as I like rocks. Take 'em or leave 'em. No special love.
> 
> Are the lyrics of a song a big component of music for you... or do you tend to treat vocals as just another instrument and not really pay them much attention?



Depends which song, but usually the last option.


What's your favorite Television series and why?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Does it have to be a current series? I don't watch TV much lately.
Growing up I was always partial to the irreverent family sitcoms, such as Roseanne and Married with Children. They spoke to a family life which was more familiar to me than other, more wholesome shows.

Ever hear of an old educational show (about math) called Square One? 
Square One Television - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Confucius

> Does it have to be a current series? I don't watch TV much lately.
> Growing up I was always partial to the irreverent family sitcoms, such as Roseanne and Married with Children. They spoke to a family life which was more familiar to me than other, more wholesome shows.
> 
> Ever hear of an old educational show (about math) called Square One? 
> Square One Television - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I've never heard of it but it looks like it's mostly arithmetic and that's my least favorite type of math  :Frown: . 

Have you seen Black Adder?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I've never even heard of Black Adder. Is that a movie? Admittedly I do not watch many movies at all, and almost never in the theater.

What is your favorite type of math?

----------


## Confucius

> I've never even heard of Black Adder. Is that a movie? Admittedly I do not watch many movies at all, and almost never in the theater.
> 
> What is your favorite type of math?


That's really hard to answer. Probably calculus just because of its applications in physics and real life. But some things like topology and number theory are very interesting, even if they don't have as much of a direct application. I also really love geometry and have been reading Euclid's elements in my free time, it's really interesting to see the proofs for all the things that we were taught in school. Elements is definitely a classic and I would recommend it to anyone, it is not reliant on any equations or system of measurements and that's part of its beauty. 

Also, Black Adder was a BBC TV show with Rowan Atkinson, Stephen Fry, Hugh Laurie, and Tony Robinson, it's a funny show.

What is your favorite type of tea?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I suppose green tea, but I don't have much tea experience. I'd like to get into it more. I recently had a cup with that intention, but it made me feel uncomfortable. Nerves or something. Going to try again soon.

Will you check out my new (100% vinyl record) DJ mix of soul, funk, reggae and afrobeat music?

https://soundcloud.com/frantic/mushroom-fleas

----------


## Confucius

> I suppose green tea, but I don't have much tea experience. I'd like to get into it more. I recently had a cup with that intention, but it made me feel uncomfortable. Nerves or something. Going to try again soon.
> 
> Will you check out my new (100% vinyl record) DJ mix of soul, funk, reggae and afrobeat music?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/frantic/mushroom-fleas


I skipped through parts of it, it's not really my taste but not bad either. I'm sure I would like it if I liked that type of music  :Smile: . 

What do you use to listen to music?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I mainly listen to music through either my computer setup or my DJ setup. My computer plays through some Logitech computer speakers and a floor subwoofer unit. The records play on Technics turntables through a Pioneer mixer and out a pair of KRK Rokit 8 monitor speakers. Both are set up in my living room. I tend to listen to recorded DJ sets from other artists on the computer, and then use those to research and explore new music to purchase on vinyl.

Did you eat breakfast this morning?

----------


## Confucius

> I mainly listen to music through either my computer setup or my DJ setup. My computer plays through some Logitech computer speakers and a floor subwoofer unit. The records play on Technics turntables through a Pioneer mixer and out a pair of KRK Rokit 8 monitor speakers. Both are set up in my living room. I tend to listen to recorded DJ sets from other artists on the computer, and then use those to research and explore new music to purchase on vinyl.
> 
> Did you eat breakfast this morning?


Not yet, I just woke up!

Do you wear a watch?

----------


## Maccer

Nope.

What are some (if any) TV Shows you're watching?

----------


## Confucius

> Nope.
> 
> What are some (if any) TV Shows you're watching?


I've started watching the X-Files lately and it has been enjoyable. 

How many meals do you eat a day?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Two...only lunch and dinner. Breakfast is often just a coffee, hardly ever a proper meal.

Almond Joy or Mounds?

----------


## Dante

> Two...only lunch and dinner. Breakfast is often just a coffee, hardly ever a proper meal.
> 
> Almond Joy or Mounds?


I don't know either of those but I'm going to go with Bounty, I think it's basically the same thing :3

How much do you love Wetop and maclone?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I don't love them all that much, but it is just because I don't know them. I just see their name in the bawx occasionally. They should stop by this thread more.
Googled Bounty Bar and it does look similar.

Is there a turntable in your house?

----------


## Eryx

I got one stashed somewhere in the attic, with my old LP record collection consisting of a lot of Kiss, Metallica, Iron Maiden records.

What car would you buy right now if you had a budged of ~100'000 dollar?

----------


## Confucius

> I got one stashed somewhere in the attic, with my old LP record collection consisting of a lot of Kiss, Metallica, Iron Maiden records.
> 
> What car would you buy right now if you had a budged of ~100'000 dollar?


A budget of 100,000 dollars? hmm. Since I can't drive I would probably look for a self driving car. I can 't wait for those to become a thing!

Do you prefer long sleeves or short sleeves?

----------


## Maccer

Short sleeves of course.
Do you prefer Winter or Summer?

----------


## Confucius

> Short sleeves of course.
> Do you prefer Winter or Summer?


Winter because I like long sleeves. 

What games are you playing right now?

----------


## Maccer

Believe it or not, none. I started playing darts and chess lately (if that counts).
Do you like darts?

----------


## Confucius

> Believe it or not, none. I started playing darts and chess lately (if that counts).
> Do you like darts?


Yeah, throwing stuff is always fun. 

What are you listening to right now?

----------


## Shrekle

> Yeah, throwing stuff is always fun. 
> 
> What are you listening to right now?


The voices inside my head.

They're telling me to log into WoW. What's the longest you've ever played a video game straight for?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Got to be WoW... I've probably done a 14 hour or so stretch. Never really timed it. Certainly haven't done that since I was actually hooked on the game.

Have you heard of Fela Kuti?

----------


## Bippy

> Got to be WoW... I've probably done a 14 hour or so stretch. Never really timed it. Certainly haven't done that since I was actually hooked on the game.
> 
> Have you heard of Fela Kuti?


I googled Fela Kuti, looks pretty cool. 

In the spirit of the holiday (since it's 11/11), if you had one wish, what would it be?

----------


## Maccer

Money, lots of it.
10 Dollars or 7 Euros?

----------


## Confucius

> Money, lots of it.
> 10 Dollars or 7 Euros?


Both.

Who is your favorite person from history who's last name starts with an f?

----------


## Confucius

░░░░░░░░░▄░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▄ 
░░░░░░░░▌▒█░░░░░░░░░░░▄▀▒▌ 
░░░░░░░░▌▒▒█░░░░░░░░▄▀▒▒▒▐ 
░░░░░░░▐▄▀▒▒▀▀▀▀▄▄▄▀▒▒▒▒▒▐ 
░░░░░▄▄▀▒░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒▒▄█▒▐ 
░░░▄▀▒▒▒░░░▒▒▒░░░▒▒▒▀██▀▒▌ 
░░▐▒▒▒▄▄▒▒▒▒░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▀▄▒▒ 
░░▌░░▌█▀▒▒▒▒▒▄▀█▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒█▒ 
░▐░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▌██▀▒▒░░░▒▒▒▀ ▌ 
░▌░▒▄██▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░▒▒▒ ▌ 
▀▒▀▐▄█▄█▌▄░▀▒▒░░░░░░░░░░▒▒ ▐ 
▐▒▒▐▀▐▀▒░▄▄▒▄▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒░▒░▒▒ ▒▌ 
▐▒▒▒▀▀▄▄▒▒▒▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒░▒░▒ ▐ 
░▌▒▒▒▒▒▒▀▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒░▒░▒░▒▒ ▌ 
░▐▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒░▒░▒▒▄▒▒ 
░░▀▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░▒░▒░▒▄▒▒▒▒ 
░░░░▀▄▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▄▄▄▀▒▒▒▒▄▀ 
░░░░░░▀▄▄▄▄▄▄▀▀▀▒▒▒▒▒▄▄▀ 
░░░░░░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒

----------


## WizardTrokair

> Who is your favorite person from history who's last name starts with an f?


Aretha Franklin!

Do you own any pets?

----------


## Confucius

> Aretha Franklin!
> 
> Do you own any pets?


Yes, 3 cats and 2 dogs. 

Can you name three different type of hammocks?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I cannot. I know nothing of hammocks and would need to google to find out different types.

What are the different functions/benefits of having different types of hammocks?

----------


## Hellscreamer

No idea

What color are Pikachu?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Yellow, I suppose.

How much money would a vinyl record have to cost before you considered it an "expensive" record?

----------


## keldeo

Don't know, don't use vinyl records. 
Are we alone in the universe?

----------


## Hellscreamer

I don't think so.

What is the color/colors of your T-shirt that you wear currently when responding to this?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I'm wearing a blue button-up shirt and tie... but I do have a plain white t-shirt on underneath.

Do you use an online radio service (like iTunes or Pandora) to deliver music to your portable device?

----------


## Hellscreamer

Used Itunes

Green or Yellow eyes?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Green... my wife and my daughter both have eyes that look green on certain days.

Do you put effort into seeking out new artists and music... or do you tend to just go with the flow (listen to whatever pops up on your radio)?

----------


## Sephiroth

I find new music at random, while browsing the web. I also find quite a lot of music from my friends posting new songs on youtube.


What game are you most excited for in the upcoming 6 months?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Elder Scrolls Online. Just got a beta invite!

Where will you be eating Thanksgiving dinner?

----------


## Maccer

Dunno, home.
Can you play ******i?

----------


## Eryx

I dont even know a ******i is! Actually had to google it, and No, I obviously can't play that instrument.

When I was in high school I played guitar in a band, but I sucked at it so I had to play drums instead. I was pretty bad at playing drums too, så they made me play bass if I wanted to stay in the band. At least I'm the king of rockstar at parties now because of my variety in instrumental "skills".

What instruments do you know how to play?

----------


## Hellscreamer

The only instrument i played and enjoyed was Keyboard. Haven't played for like 8 years now but wouldn't bother try it again.

Do you prefer Coca Cola Cherry or Pepsi Twist?

----------


## Verum

I'm gonna have to say coca cola cherry. 

Do you have any pets??

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Hellscreamer

A cat and two fishes 

Will you buy Ps4 or Xbox One or both?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I haven't had a video game console since the _original_ Nintento Entertainment System... but the PS4 looks very interesting to me.

When was the last time you drank tequila?

----------


## Hellscreamer

2 years ago, but i've drinken more Vodka now but the backmatch is a hell.

Do you have or do you plan to take a Driver License?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I have one (a driver's license) , but I do not own a car or drive at all.

Have you ever taken molly?

----------


## Hellscreamer

No.

Do you prefer Oakley or Ray-Ban to wear?

----------


## Verum

Oakley are so much cooler  :Big Grin: 

what phone do you have?

----------


## Hellscreamer

Rocking the Galaxy Note 3 hell yeah  :Cool: 

Summer or Winter?

----------


## eric888

Summer 

Is winter coming? 
Skickat från min C6903 via Tapatalk 2

----------


## Hellscreamer

There s already Winter in my country yes, and i love the winter!

NHL or Fifa?

----------


## WizardTrokair

NHL.

What is the farthest away from home that you have ever been?

----------


## Hellscreamer

USA. I live in sweden 

Party or Study?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Party, of course!

Nightclub or house party?

----------


## Strangletusk

> Party, of course!
> 
> Nightclub or house party?


House/flat party without a shadow of a doubt. You can choose the music, you can hear yourself speak and have a proper conversation with people and you can drink whatever you want (i.e.. whatever you bring), saving yourself a ton of money. Huge fan of house/flat parties.

The Who or Led Zeppelin?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Led Zeppelin for me. I haven't listened to a ton of Who, admittedly... so answer is biased... but Zeppelin wrote songs based on The Hobbit, and that is badass.  :Smile: 

DJ or live music at that house/flat party?

----------


## Hellscreamer

DJ. I only listen to Techno and i got like 2000 techno songs on my mp3

Older or younger then 22?

----------


## Strangletusk

> Led Zeppelin for me. I haven't listened to a ton of Who, admittedly... so answer is biased... but Zeppelin wrote songs based on The Hobbit, and that is badass. 
> 
> DJ or live music at that house/flat party?


You should listen to some more of The Who - they're a great band. They slightly edge it over Led Zep for me. Try their 'Live at Leeds' album - it's absolutely phenomenal, one of the greatest live rock albums ever. But aye, Led Zep are awesome too  :Smile: 

I would go for DJ too - generally because most of the 'live music' you'd get at said party is unlikely to be especially good, but with a good DJ you're guaranteed to get good songs (provided ofc said DJ is to your taste).




> Older or younger then 22?


Younger. 21 in December, as it happens. Most people usually think I'm older on this though, I have a tendency to act like an old fart (along with my music taste).

Back to music again, 70s or 80s?

----------


## Hellscreamer

80s! Always liked 80s music and fantasizes about me living in the early/mid 80s. Some bands i like; Alphaville, Roxette, Bad Boys Blue, Gyllene Tider, Mötley Crüe and many many more. Worth check them out if you never heard about these bands. (Gyllene Tider Swedish band with Per Gessle from Roxette as lead singer)  :Smile: 

Do you prefer PC gaming or Console gaming?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I have preferred PC games ever since the mid 90s. I started on the original NES console, but once I went PC I never looked back.

Who is your favorite DJ?

----------


## Hellscreamer

Many to choose between but i must say that i like Basshunter the most, Boten Anna, Russia Privjet etc..

Do you download music free or paying for the song you download?

----------


## Strangletusk

> Many to choose between but i must say that i like Basshunter the most, Boten Anna, Russia Privjet etc..
> 
> Do you download music free or paying for the song you download?


Combination of both really. If it's just a single song, I download it free (as most songs that I want on their own are live versions that aren't easily available to get otherwise), but if it's whole albums I always pay. And in that case, I buy them as CDs - I like to have a physical copy as opposed to just a download. It feels...better.

----------


## Hellscreamer

> Combination of both really. If it's just a single song, I download it free (as most songs that I want on their own are live versions that aren't easily available to get otherwise), but if it's whole albums I always pay. And in that case, I buy them as CDs - I like to have a physical copy as opposed to just a download. It feels...better.


Yeah, exactly the same for me, CDs are of more value.



Do the person that replies to this thread below my post rather use Skype over Aim or vice versa?

----------


## Yagamilight

I am mostly against messengers, But if I must, I use skype.

How many times does the letter e appear on the post three above mine?

----------


## Unscrupulous

10

I got 2 inches of snow last night, is it snowing where you live?

----------


## Hellscreamer

Not yet but hopefully the sky will cry some snow pretty soon, but i guess in about 1-2 weeks the first snow fall will come.

Spotify or Grooveshark?

----------


## Confucius

> Not yet but hopefully the sky will cry some snow pretty soon, but i guess in about 1-2 weeks the first snow fall will come.
> 
> Spotify or Grooveshark?


Neither. I don't really stream music other than online radios sometimes to find new bands. I mostly just buy FLAC audio or 320kbps from russian sites where it's really cheap. 

Are you buying anything with the amount of sales at the moment? I just bought assassin's creed IV, civ V with all expansions, and skyrim with all expansions for $45, seems like there are some good deals at the moment.

----------


## Hellscreamer

> Neither. I don't really stream music other than online radios sometimes to find new bands. I mostly just buy FLAC audio or 320kbps from russian sites where it's really cheap. 
> 
> Are you buying anything with the amount of sales at the moment? I just bought assassin's creed IV, civ V with all expansions, and skyrim with all expansions for $45, seems like there are some good deals at the moment.


I recently bougth Skyrim Legendary edition from Steam Sales and Dark Souls for 4.80€ and will be more. AC IV for sure!

Which is your favorite game of all time?

----------


## Confucius

> I recently bougth Skyrim Legendary edition from Steam Sales and Dark Souls for 4.80€ and will be more. AC IV for sure!
> 
> Which is your favorite game of all time?


Of all time? That's a tough question. Probably Tetris or Chess. 

What's your favorite board game?

----------


## Dante

> Of all time? That's a tough question. Probably Tetris or Chess. 
> 
> What's your favorite board game?


Gangster :3


Do you think Confucius should change his ownedcore name?

----------


## Hellscreamer

No, i like it as it is =)


Do you prefer water or soda?

----------


## Confucius

> No, i like it as it is =)
> 
> 
> Do you prefer water or soda?


Water because I need it to live. 

What's your favorite planet in our solar system besides Earth?

----------


## Maccer

> Water because I need it to live. 
> 
> What's your favorite planet in our solar system besides Earth?


Uranus. But no, seriously.
European football (soccer) or American football?

----------


## Hellscreamer

European football


Which card do you prefer? Visa or Master card?

----------


## Confucius

> European football
> 
> 
> Which card do you prefer? Visa or Master card?


I have a mastercard debit card, so I'll have to say Master card. 

Who is your favorite 60s band?

----------


## WizardTrokair

James Brown.

To what temperature do you generally keep your home heat set?

----------


## Confucius

> James Brown.
> 
> To what temperature do you generally keep your home heat set?


70 I think, it's a big house though so it chooses what temperature it wants to be.

Do you have any addictions?

----------


## Hellscreamer

I had ''Do not eat food'' but i've overcomed most part of it.

You prefer Coffee or Tea?

----------


## Confucius

> I had ''Do not eat food'' but i've overcomed most part of it.
> 
> You prefer Coffee or Tea?


That's tough. I like both a lot but I'm drinking tea right now and I can honestly say it's much easier to enjoy tea than coffee. When I drink coffee it's mostly just to give me energy but drinking tea is an experience. Today I just ordered some Yerba Mate for the first time, a South American plant that you brew into a drink, so hopefully I can enjoy that as well. Also, I spend a lot more time trying to brew tea as good as possible than coffee and I spend a lot of money on loose leaf tea so yeah, definitely tea. 

Have you ever tried Yerba Mate?

----------


## Hellscreamer

Tea derived from Argentina, sounds interesting, since i love Tea i will give that a try. I just use to drink Earl Grey, African Rooibos, Vanilla and Raspberry that's my favorites. Drink a cup in the morning when i wake up, i love it!

Do you have a driver license? I don't but will have by the end of 2014 hopefully.

----------


## WizardTrokair

I do have a license but I do not own a car or drive at all. I took the test, got the license, and put it in my pocket. It is there for identification purposes and emergencies.
And for you tea drinkers, check out my favorite DJ's tea shop: http://www.makeusabrew.com/ 

Do you do the majority of your holiday shopping at actual brick-and-mortar stores, or online?

----------


## Confucius

> I do have a license but I do not own a car or drive at all. I took the test, got the license, and put it in my pocket. It is there for identification purposes and emergencies.
> And for you tea drinkers, check out my favorite DJ's tea shop: http://www.makeusabrew.com/ 
> 
> Do you do the majority of your holiday shopping at actual brick-and-mortar stores, or online?


Online, it's just so much more convenient. The selection is wider, cheaper, and I can do it whenever I feel like.

Do you know how many lumens your brightest flashlight is?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I do not. And all the flashlights in my house are horribly dim or in need of batteries. Perhaps for the holiday I will pick myself up a decent flashlight.
To answer the intent of your question... I have no grasp on the relation between Lumens and brightness (and I should, I buy enough lightbulbs). Ok on Kelvin though.  :Wink: 

Do you think this thread will ever actually be the Longest Thread on OwnedCore?

----------


## Hellscreamer

most surely it will in the future.

Do you belive that the world will go under?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Go under what? Do you mean the end of life on the planet? The end of the planet itself? Or perhaps just the human race on this planet?
Of course time kills all... so eventually all of it will be gone... 

Do you think the human race will still be alive and on Earth in 500 years?

----------


## Hellscreamer

The end of the planet itself. Just like the movies 2012, Day after tomorrow world 

I think we will live in another planted in 500 years from now.

Do you have an Iphone?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I do not. I have what I call a "clam phone". I have to press buttons three times to get the correct letter I want to text. Proper ball ache.

Do you believe in second chances?

----------


## Unscrupulous

I believe in them for everyone except people who use clam phones :P

What is your favorite flavor of pie?

----------


## Confucius

> I believe in them for everyone except people who use clam phones :P
> 
> What is your favorite flavor of pie?


Not really, I like cream pies more than traditional forms though. 

Kropotkin or Marx?

----------


## Hellscreamer

Kropotkin if i have to choose

Google or Bing search engine?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Google!

What version of Windows do you think is most stable?

----------


## Maccer

7, or XP perhaps.
What's your opinion on gypsies?

----------


## Hellscreamer

I googled gypsies and i don't like how most of them dress them self.

Are you more of a cat lover or more of a dog lover?

----------


## daugaard24

I am a dog lover since i got 2 :P

faxe kondi or coca cola ?

----------


## Hellscreamer

Never tested faxe kondi as i can't find them anywhere in stores in my country and Coca Cola, no to much sugar but i like to drink Coca Cola Zero, Coca Cola Ligth and Pepsi Max.

Do you work night or day?

----------


## Phygar

Yes

What was the last thing you ate

----------


## Confucius

> Yes
> 
> What was the last thing you ate


A blueberry scone.

What's the longest you have gone without sleep?

----------


## Strangletusk

> A blueberry scone.
> 
> What's the longest you have gone without sleep?


63 hours - all of it I worked through solidly in order to complete an end-of-term portfolio submission for university, 14 hours of which I didn't so much as move from my computer chair. Absolute hell.

(For the explorers out there) What is your favourite MoP exploration?

----------


## michael93

> 63 hours - all of it I worked through solidly in order to complete an end-of-term portfolio submission for university, 14 hours of which I didn't so much as move from my computer chair. Absolute hell.
> 
> (For the explorers out there) What is your favourite MoP exploration?


For strictly exploring, I'd have to say Vanilla or TBC because of Mountain climbing and no flying mounts in Azeroth.

Have you ever bought gold before? Are you ashamed about it?

----------


## Strangletusk

> For strictly exploring, I'd have to say Vanilla or TBC because of Mountain climbing and no flying mounts in Azeroth.
> 
> Have you ever bought gold before? Are you ashamed about it?


Doesn't exactly answer the question to be honest man...I asked favourite *MoP* exploration. In the nicest possible way, if you didn't have one, you shouldn't really have answered the question, as that's like someone asking "What's your favourite movie from the 2000s?" and replying "The Empire Strikes Back (1980)". 

Anyway, glossing over that, to answer _your_ question, no I have not ever bought gold. If I had bought it, then I would be quite ashamed since I don't believe in it. But then again, that's the very reason why I don't buy it anyway.

----------


## Bishop56

> Doesn't exactly answer the question to be honest man...I asked favourite *MoP* exploration. In the nicest possible way, if you didn't have one, you shouldn't really have answered the question, as that's like someone asking "What's your favourite movie from the 2000s?" and replying "The Empire Strikes Back (1980)". 
> 
> Anyway, glossing over that, to answer _your_ question, no I have not ever bought gold. If I had bought it, then I would be quite ashamed since I don't believe in it. But then again, that's the very reason why I don't buy it anyway.


You didn't ask a question!
To answer the question, I have, just to see what happened. (I got banned the next day LoL)

Do you even lift bro? And, if so, u mirin?

----------


## Strangletusk

> You didn't ask a question!
> To answer the question, I have, just to see what happened. (I got banned the next day LoL)
> 
> Do you even lift bro? And, if so, u mirin?


I'm having a shocker! I didn't ask a question, indeed! ST's standards are going to the dogs lol. I can only apologise.

To answer your question, no I don't lift. I'm astoundingly inactive. I'm very skinny (I weigh 9 stone [126 pounds or thereabouts for the Americans here]) and I couldn't give less of a **** about it. I intend to get away with my exceptional metabolism for as long as possible - when it fails _then_ I can start properly exercising. I'm a very good swimmer, so when that happens, I'll start swimming again and regain my previously good physique.

And to answer your second conditional question, no, I wouldn't be..."mirin' ". My brother is very vain, which always annoyed me and has somewhat soured me against people who care far _too_ much for their own appearance. 

Moving on, what is your favourite book series?

(Mine is the Discworld series by Terry Pratchett, incidentally)

----------


## WizardTrokair

I don't know about my favorite book series... I try not to pick favorites because they tend to change as I do. That being said, some of my favorites include the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy series by Douglas Adams and the Illuminati series by RA Wilson. Also a huge fan of JRR Tolkien's Lord of the Rings series (_very_ long before there were movies)... but prefer to dig deeper with him and read things like his epic Silmarillion (the history of the Elves).

Had you ever heard of The Silmarillion before I just typed it?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I don't know about my favorite book series... I try not to pick favorites because they tend to change as I do. That being said, some of my favorites include the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy series by Douglas Adams and the Illuminati series by RA Wilson. Also a huge fan of JRR Tolkien's Lord of the Rings series (_very_ long before there were movies)... but prefer to dig deeper with him and read things like his epic Silmarillion (the history of the Elves).

Had you ever heard of The Silmarillion before I just typed it?

----------


## Confucius

> I don't know about my favorite book series... I try not to pick favorites because they tend to change as I do. That being said, some of my favorites include the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy series by Douglas Adams and the Illuminati series by RA Wilson. Also a huge fan of JRR Tolkien's Lord of the Rings series (_very_ long before there were movies)... but prefer to dig deeper with him and read things like his epic Silmarillion (the history of the Elves).
> 
> Had you ever heard of The Silmarillion before I just typed it?


Yes, although I've never really read much of Tolkien. 

What news site do you frequent?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I do not frequent a news site, I only read newspapers. I read the Boston Metro on the way into work, and the Boston Herald on the way home.

Have you started holiday shopping?

----------


## Confucius

> I do not frequent a news site, I only read newspapers. I read the Boston Metro on the way into work, and the Boston Herald on the way home.
> 
> Have you started holiday shopping?


Yes!

What is your favorite RTS game?

----------


## Maccer

WC3
What do you thinkg about this song below?

----------


## Confucius

> WC3
> What do you thinkg about this song below?


I can't understand it. I don't really like it.

Who's your favorite lyric writer?

----------


## WizardTrokair

At the moment I would say Bill Withers. Great stuff on his Still Bill album, blowing my mind.

Peanut butter, jelly & marshmallow fluff... one of them alone, two of them together, or all 3 of them... what is your favorite with some bread or toast?

----------


## Confucius

> At the moment I would say Bill Withers. Great stuff on his Still Bill album, blowing my mind.
> 
> Peanut butter, jelly & marshmallow fluff... one of them alone, two of them together, or all 3 of them... what is your favorite with some bread or toast?


If only given those three I would have to say peanut butter and marshmallow fluff. 

What thing annoys you the most?

----------


## eSko

Stupid ****ing people.

What is your favorite bulding (specific)?

----------


## Confucius

> Stupid ****ing people.
> 
> What is your favorite bulding (specific)?


It's a hard question because there are so many beautiful buildings, but I'd have to say the Taj Mahal. The symmetry and quality of it is just amazing.

 

What purchase do you regret the most?

----------


## Harambeqt

> It's a hard question because there are so many beautiful buildings, but I'd have to say the Taj Mahal. The symmetry and quality of it is just amazing.
> What purchase do you regret the most?


GTA V.
--
Am I the only one who thinks Dante is a girl?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Yes... there are no girls on the internet.

What was the first video game of any kind that you remember playing?

----------


## Harambeqt

> Yes... there are no girls on the internet.
> 
> What was the first video game of any kind that you remember playing?


F-Zero X on Nintendo 64.


--

How old are you?

----------


## Confucius

> F-Zero X on Nintendo 64.
> 
> 
> --
> 
> How old are you?


I'll be 18 in 5 days (Jan 4th)  :Smile: 

What are you most excited about for 2014?

----------


## WizardTrokair

My life is crazy right now, so I would say I'm most excited about the possibility of positive change in my life and a better tomorrow.

Will you listen to my new DJ mix?
https://soundcloud.com/frantic/secre...a-dub-mix-2013

----------


## Nevodark

> I'll be 18 in 5 days (Jan 4th)


But you joined in 07 does that mean you joined when you were like 11? O_o (offtopic sorreh)




> My life is crazy right now, so I would say I'm most excited about the possibility of positive change in my life and a better tomorrow.
> 
> Will you listen to my new DJ mix?
> https://soundcloud.com/frantic/secre...a-dub-mix-2013



Yes i will :d

do you ever/never/regularly smoke marijuana or anything like it or are you as a person against drugs ect?

----------


## eSko

I don't regularly smoke marijuana, because my body is very immune to THC. I am not generally against drugs. If you approach them with adequate care and seriousness, they can be used to do good.


What is your biggest goal for 2014?

----------


## Confucius

> I don't regularly smoke marijuana, because my body is very immune to THC. I am not generally against drugs. If you approach them with adequate care and seriousness, they can be used to do good.
> 
> 
> What is your biggest goal for 2014?


I want to read at least one book a month so I know more classic literature and can use big words in conversation.

What shoes do you most commonly wear?

----------


## Synrithh

Right now during wintertime it's brown leather boots from Bullboxer.

What does your current outfit cost?

----------


## Strangletusk

> Right now during wintertime it's brown leather boots from Bullboxer.
> 
> What does your current outfit cost?


Depends really, if I'm going smart-ish then around £210 for my coat, £80 for shirt, £90 for smart jeans, £80 for shoes and around £15-20 for boxers + socks. 

So about £475-480. Quite a bit lower if I'm going casual though, with the coat substituted for a leather jacket and the shirt for a t-shirt, and not nearly as smart shoes.

Zip-up, or pull-over hoodie?




> I'll be 18 in 5 days (Jan 4th)


You know, I always thought you'd be older than that.

----------


## Confucius

> Depends really, if I'm going smart-ish then around £210 for my coat, £80 for shirt, £90 for smart jeans, £80 for shoes and around £15-20 for boxers + socks. 
> 
> So about £475-480. Quite a bit lower if I'm going casual though, with the coat substituted for a leather jacket and the shirt for a t-shirt, and not nearly as smart shoes.
> 
> Zip-up, or pull-over hoodie?


Probably a hoodie, they tend to be softer and can have text on them without being obstructed by a zipper. Also, I never have zip ups unzipped anyway so there's no point in the zipper for me. 




> You know, I always thought you'd be older than that.


Lots of people do also but I can't see why. 


What's the most recent book you've read?

----------


## Strangletusk

> Probably a hoodie, they tend to be softer and can have text on them without being obstructed by a zipper. Also, I never have zip ups unzipped anyway so there's no point in the zipper for me. 
> 
> 
> Lots of people do also but I can't see why. 
> 
> What's the most recent book you've read?


Probably because you come across as pretty mature on the forum, minus panda-mode that is  :Smile: 

Memories of Ice by Steven Erikson (3rd in the Malazan Book of the Fallen series), The Eye of the World by Robert Jordan (1st in the Wheel of Time series) and Catch-22 by Joseph Heller (rereading it for like the billionth time).

I read several books at the same time, so can't really just say the one.

When it comes to film, science fiction or fantasy?

----------


## Confucius

> Probably because you come across as pretty mature on the forum, minus panda-mode that is 
> 
> Memories of Ice by Steven Erikson (3rd in the Malazan Book of the Fallen series), The Eye of the World by Robert Jordan (1st in the Wheel of Time series) and Catch-22 by Joseph Heller (rereading it for like the billionth time).
> 
> I read several books at the same time, so can't really just say the one.
> 
> When it comes to film, science fiction or fantasy?


That's so hard to answer. I'd probably just say science fiction because most science fiction has fantasy elements that makes it great. 

I just got _Dubliners, Ulysses, and Finnegans Wake_ by James Joyce and am looking forward to reading them. (Unrelated, I know, but I'd like to hear what people thought of the books if they've read them  :Smile: )

Who is your favourite author?

----------


## Strangletusk

> That's so hard to answer. I'd probably just say science fiction because most science fiction has fantasy elements that makes it great. 
> 
> I just got _Dubliners, Ulysses, and Finnegans Wake_ by James Joyce and am looking forward to reading them. (Unrelated, I know, but I'd like to hear what people thought of the books if they've read them )
> 
> Who is your favourite author?


Not read any of those I'm afraid, though I have been meaning to read Ulysses for a while. It's meant to be superb. If you haven't read Catch-22 though, I'd seriously recommend that to add to your list - it's one of my favourite books of all time. Hilarious, tragic, and profound.

Overall, as in by number of books I've really enjoyed, then I'd have to say Terry Pratchett - I absolutely adore the Discworld series and there's like, 40 of them. Very few of those are anything less than 'quite good' and most are excellent.

Close second goes to Phillip Reeve - while Pratchett trumps him for sheer volume of great books, I did enjoy Reeve's Mortal Engines Quartet more than any of his books. They're just so astoundingly imaginative with great characters, setting and story (if you're unfamiliar with it, it's basically a steampunk/sci-fi series set far in a post-apocalyptic future when cities on Earth move around on gigantic treads and 'eat' each other for resources to survive). I'd really recommend those books too if you've not read them.

Keeping to the favourites theme, who is your favourite director?

----------


## Synrithh

> Keeping to the favourites theme, who is your favourite director?


Christopher Nolan. He's outstandning with titles like Memento, The Prestige, Batman, Inception, Insomnia.

Do you wear a watch a normal day? If so, what watch?

----------


## Confucius

> Christopher Nolan. He's outstandning with titles like Memento, The Prestige, Batman, Inception, Insomnia.
> 
> Do you wear a watch a normal day? If so, what watch?


Yes, this watch Skagen Men&#39;s 809XLTBN Titanium Blue Dial Watch: Watches: Amazon.com it looks pretty nice to me and is very lightweight and slim so that it fits under shirt sleeves. 

Do you use Fahrenheit or Celsius?

----------


## eSko

Celsius.


Tesla or Einstein?

----------


## Eryx

Tesla. No doubt about it. Best engineer the world have ever seen, and I doubt someone will top him the next 50 years.

Lately, my head-fi addiction has went a little out of control, and I've got myself a dedicated headset amp and a couple of new headsets. What is your favorite heaset?

----------


## Confucius

> Tesla. No doubt about it. Best engineer the world have ever seen, and I doubt someone will top him the next 50 years.
> 
> Lately, my head-fi addiction has went a little out of control, and I've got myself a dedicated headset amp and a couple of new headsets. What is your favorite heaset?


My current setup is a pair of beyerdynamic premium dt 880 600 ohms, fiio e09k as amp, and fiio e07k as DAC (same dac as e17 which is why I went with it instead). It sounds really great! The headphones could benefit probably from a nice tube amp but I can't tell anything missing. It sounds like a huge upgrade from my previous dt 770 and fiio e11 setup. It's the best sound I have ever heard! I can't recommend this setup enough. 

But sense the question was what was my favourite pair of headphones I would probably say tesla T1s from beyer. I would really love to hear these on a nice amp and dac. 

What headphones have you got at the moment?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I use Sony headphones, I think model MDRV55/BR. If not that very similar. I use them for DJing. I don't use a headset when I play WoW. When I had in the past it was always some crappy $20 special.

Backing up a bit... I've tried to read Ulysses a couple of times throughout my life but always found it complicated to read. I haven't tried in the last decade or so, perhaps I should give it another whirl.

What was the last piece of music that you paid for, and in what format did you purchase that music?

----------


## Confucius

The last piece of music I payed for was Everybody's In Showbiz [Bonus Tracks] | HDtracks - The World's Greatest-Sounding Music Downloads. I bought it in FLAC format because I love quality.


What's something you regret spending as much as you did on?

----------


## Confucius



----------


## Nevodark

> The last piece of music I payed for was Everybody's In Showbiz [Bonus Tracks] | HDtracks - The World's Greatest-Sounding Music Downloads. I bought it in FLAC format because I love quality.
> 
> 
> What's something you regret spending as much as you did on?


World of warcraft and league of legends tbh.

Far to much time and money wasted,

Any of you guys ever tried the 28 hour day sleeping pattern? o-o

----------


## Confucius

> World of warcraft and league of legends tbh.
> 
> Far to much time and money wasted,
> 
> Any of you guys ever tried the 28 hour day sleeping pattern? o-o


It looks like it wouldn't work with many jobs and wouldn't match my circadian rhythm. But no, I've never tried it. 

What temperature is your room?

----------


## Strangletusk

> What temperature is your room?


At the moment, too bloody cold. Feels about 16-17 degrees celsius right now, but should ideally be 21-22 degrees (and indeed it usually is).

What is your dream job? (Realistic one though, not like 'Guy who makes sure Katy Perry's boobs are sitting properly before photoshoots')

----------


## Confucius

> At the moment, too bloody cold. Feels about 16-17 degrees celsius right now, but should ideally be 21-22 degrees (and indeed it usually is).
> 
> What is your dream job? (Realistic one though, not like 'Guy who makes sure Katy Perry's boobs are sitting properly before photoshoots')


That's a really tough question because I've been thinking about that a lot lately along with what I should major in. My first response would be research in astrophysics or teaching mathematics but there are so many other interesting jobs and things that could be done. Being an archeologist could be interesting and fun, being a historian is something I think I would enjoy as well. I would really love to be able to be a music critic and make money to live from that but that's just so I could listen and share my opinions on music all day. I'd like to do something intellectually rewarding but it seems no matter what jobs or field I choose I'll miss out on some other thing that is super interesting. 

To answer the question then it would probably be something that wouldn't take up all of my time so that I have enough time to do other things that interest me but I really don't know what that is. If I had to choose something to devote all my time to though it would most likely be some job related to physics. 

What is your favourite short story?

----------


## Kthxbiuded

Life.

Question: Mark picked a bag of oranges to give to his friends. To the first of his friends, he gave half of the oranges he had and another one beside. to his second friend he gave half of the remaining oranges and another one beside. By this time, Mark had one orange left. How many did he start with?

----------


## WizardTrokair

None... he had to go out and pick them first. I think he picked 10 oranges though.

Do you like oranges?

----------


## Nevodark

> None... he had to go out and pick them first. I think he picked 10 oranges though.
> 
> Do you like oranges?


Yes, But strangely not had any for literally years and now have the urge to go and buy some.

How did you first find your way onto MMOwned / Ownedcore.

----------


## WizardTrokair

That's a very good question.. I honestly don't remember the answer. I'm a WoW explorer, so it had to be something to do with that. My best guess would be that I was searching for a way into/out-of something in WoW and the google search brought me here for the answer... and I never left.

Have you had sex in 2014?

----------


## Nevodark

Yes :O

What do you do if you ever get bored / burnout of wow for a few weeks?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Take a break, of course. I'm feeling the opposite lately though... PC has been busted forever so I miss the game.

Full moon tonight. Do you think people tend to get a little wacky when there is a full moon... or is that all just a bunch of hooplah?

----------


## Nevodark

> Take a break, of course. I'm feeling the opposite lately though... PC has been busted forever so I miss the game.
> 
> Full moon tonight. Do you think people tend to get a little wacky when there is a full moon... or is that all just a bunch of hooplah?


Couldn't answer that last night was to busy turning into a wolf and going on a rampage or something hue ;>,

Are you happy with the current state of your love and social life.

----------


## Nyarly

I have a girlfriend, she'll be the mother of my children and i don't have a social life. So, yes, i'm so happy.

What are you thinking right now ?

----------


## Synrithh

Thinking and sketching ideas for either a wooden lamp, lounge chair, armchair or a desk... just messing around with different shapes and taking in consideration keywords such as low impact, high value, low cost and the meaning of a products life-cycle.

Which country would you rather visit? Sweden, Finland, Norway or Denmark? (there's one correct answer)

----------


## Confucius

> Thinking and sketching ideas for either a wooden lamp, lounge chair, armchair or a desk... just messing around with different shapes and taking in consideration keywords such as low impact, high value, low cost and the meaning of a products life-cycle.
> 
> Which country would you rather visit? Sweden, Finland, Norway or Denmark? (there's one correct answer)


Norway, sorry if it's the wrong answer but it looks the most beautiful out of the options  :Smile: . 

Would you rather visit Italy, the Netherlands, Portugal, or Poland?

----------


## Strangletusk

> Norway, sorry if it's the wrong answer but it looks the most beautiful out of the options . 
> 
> Would you rather visit Italy, the Netherlands, Portugal, or Poland?


As much as I love Portugal (went there for like, 15 straight summers since I was born), I just absolutely adore Italy. The scenery, the food, the architecture, the people...they're all exceptional. Rome and Florence are my top two favourite cities in the entire world.

So yeah, Italy by quite a long way.

Keeping to that theme, out of the UK, would you rather visit Scotland, England, Ireland or Wales? (hint, the correct answer is always Scotland  :Wink:  )

----------


## Nyarly

> As much as I love Portugal (went there for like, 15 straight summers since I was born), I just absolutely adore Italy. The scenery, the food, the architecture, the people...they're all exceptional. Rome and Florence are my top two favourite cities in the entire world.
> 
> So yeah, Italy by quite a long way.
> 
> Keeping to that theme, out of the UK, would you rather visit Scotland, England, Ireland or Wales? (hint, the correct answer is always Scotland  )


Went to dublin for 6 months, england twice for 7 months, wales for 2 days.
So Scotland ! I'd really like to see this weird country, i only know their rugby team..
Favorite country to visit would be Iceland, seems to be such a wonderful country to live in.

What's your favorite recipe including atleast two vegetables?

----------


## Confucius

> Went to dublin for 6 months, england twice for 7 months, wales for 2 days.
> So Scotland ! I'd really like to see this weird country, i only know their rugby team..
> Favorite country to visit would be Iceland, seems to be such a wonderful country to live in.
> 
> What's your favorite recipe including atleast two vegetables?


I honestly don't know any recipes, anything I make I just put stuff together and see if it tastes good. But my favourite food with multiple vegetables would be egg foo yung, here's a recipe to try it out Cookistry: Fresh Vegetable Egg Foo Yung. 

How many close friends do you have?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I have a good handful of close friends. At least five that I can think of that I would feel comfortable sharing nearly anything with.

Do you like bananas?

----------


## Sephiroth

I love bananas! I eat one at breakfast, and one at lunch, daily.

What are your views on Pitbulls ?

----------


## Confucius

I like cats instead of small dogs. Pitbulls are okay I guess but I like big dogs better. I have an Alaskan Malamute and German Shepard/Border Collie myself.

Do you like my new title?

----------


## eSko

Yes I do. I goes very well with your other title.

Some spare Steam keys:
[Runespell: Overture] B7GXA-6H66L-T977Y
[Really Big Sky] BHEDV-XHN34-79G46
[Cthulhu Saves the World] 9JY74-WKH7C-E888N
[Eufloria] AG2JY-4MVG2-WE0JF
[Breath of Death VII] 9A6LP-QI328-AKH2E
[Eets] A8EP3-C5NB8-EBGVX
[The Blackwell Trilogy: Remastered] AVY6G-YJBTP-A4FX9
[Dino D-Day] 5KBAK-4KDKL-PZ74M

What is your favorite word in English and in your native language (you can name 2 english words if it is your primary language)?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Hope and Music.

Will you play the next WoW expansion?

----------


## Confucius

> Hope and Music.
> 
> Will you play the next WoW expansion?


I really have no idea. I should be pretty busy at college so I probably won't be playing it or if I do have time I'll probably be playing another MMO. It depends on how much gets changed because I am just so tired of WoW even though I haven't played it for almost a year now. Who knows, I may play it just to have something to do with my brother while I'm away. 

What's your favorite album of the last 2 years?

----------


## eSko

That would probably be Princess by Parov Stelar. I also played a lot of RAM from Daft Punk last year.

What is your opinion on these glasses? Do you like it? I really love typography and I am seriously considering the purchase of Helvetica Light variant of these.

----------


## Confucius

> That would probably be Princess by Parov Stelar. I also played a lot of RAM from Daft Punk last year.
> 
> What is your opinion on these glasses? Do you like it? I really love typography and I am seriously considering the purchase of Helvetica Light variant of these.


I don't really like the white dots on them. Without seeing them on a head it's hard to form an opinion though.

Should I play WoW again?

----------


## eSko

No. Use the saved time for Mathematics.

What do you think about the recent Stephen Hawking's paper on black holes?

----------


## Confucius

> No. Use the saved time for Mathematics.
> 
> What do you think about the recent Stephen Hawking's paper on black holes?


I'm not educated enough to form a valid opinion. But I can say that any new theory should always be taken with a huge grain of salt, as our technology improves our ability to do experiments time will tell which ones are right.

What's your favorite type of tree?

----------


## WizardTrokair

> What's your favorite type of tree?


Deciduous trees, of course! I live in New England... great to look at in the fall.

I am having a steak & cheese sub for lunch with mushrooms, onions, lettuce tomato and mayonnaise. Is that something you would eat?

----------


## Nevodark

> Deciduous trees, of course! I live in New England... great to look at in the fall.
> 
> I am having a steak & cheese sub for lunch with mushrooms, onions, lettuce tomato and mayonnaise. Is that something you would eat?


Yes and now i am incredibly hungry.

What other good games apart from wow are there that are online or possibly single player. That you enjoy / would suggest,

----------


## eSko

Sadly I don't have much time for playing games right now. The only 2 games I occasionally play on PC are Diablo 3 and Hearthstone. I wish I would have time to include Starcraft as well. Most of the time I play some quick games on iPhone. Super Hexagon (has also PC version), Impossible Road and Meltdown (has 4-player co-op) are my favorites for at least few months now. It seems like talented indie developers focus on mobile these days. These first 2 games are so simple and so stupidly addictive!

Which place you visited did you like the most (in your memories)?

----------


## Nevodark

> Sadly I don't have much time for playing games right now. The only 2 games I occasionally play on PC are Diablo 3 and Hearthstone. I wish I would have time to include Starcraft as well. Most of the time I play some quick games on iPhone. Super Hexagon (has also PC version), Impossible Road and Meltdown (has 4-player co-op) are my favorites for at least few months now. It seems like talented indie developers focus on mobile these days. These first 2 games are so simple and so stupidly addictive!
> 
> Which place you visited did you like the most (in your memories)?


Hong kong when i was younger and my hair was much more blond, I have blue eyes and its supposed to be good luck or something. lots of people in the street takeing pictures with me and was given free things quite often includeing a load of sweets when i tried to buy some and a free computer game (which was ****ing terrible and nearly didnt work)

It was like being famous for a bit i guess o-o


This one has probably been asked before but what do you do for a living?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I do hospitality purchasing... I buy things (like tables, chairs, carpet, wall vinyl) that are installed into hotels across the USA.

If you could get paid to do something that you love... what would you be doing?

----------


## eSko

Watching movies or playing games  :Big Grin: 

Are you satisfied with the current state of your life? If not, what part would you want to improve?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I'm fairly satisfied currently...but there's always room for improvement. I'd like to improve my credit score, my patience with my children, and my work wardrobe.

Do you plan to play the new WoW expansion?

----------


## Bippy

It depends if ESO > WoW in my eyes, if not, then yes. 

What is your favorite shirt?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I'm a fan of the SILF...



When is ESO supposed to be released?

----------


## Dovah

April 4th

Have you ever been to Emerald Dream In WoW?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Yes.

Do you put sugar in your coffee?

----------


## Sephiroth

No, I don't drink coffee. 



What game are you most looking forward to in this upcoming year?

----------


## Dovah

Probably warlords of draenor because of all the new explorations 

Did you like Mists of Pandaria? Why?

Edit: Confucius can't answer.

----------


## Bippy

I like the raids, PvP is not very fun this xpac, I actually stopped playing because of this. WoTLK was by far the best expansion in my opinion.

Do you have any tattoos? If so what are they?

----------


## Confucius

> I like the raids, PvP is not very fun this xpac, I actually stopped playing because of this. WoTLK was by far the best expansion in my opinion.
> 
> Do you have any tattoos? If so what are they?


No, but if I did I would let you imagine what it would be of. 


What's your favorite animal and why is it a giant panda?

----------


## WizardTrokair

My favorite animal is a giant panda because they are clearly superior in every way.

What was the last movie you watched?

----------


## Confucius

> My favorite animal is a giant panda because they are clearly superior in every way.
> 
> What was the last movie you watched?


The Land Before Time

What is your favorite food to eat out?

----------


## Eryx

I like to try out the local specialties when I go to restaurants, so it depends on season and what city/country I am in.

What was the last country you visited that is not the one you live in?

----------


## Sephiroth

Punta Cana in the Dominican Republic. Went there for my Honeymoon, and I cannot wait to go back.

What first brought you to Ownedcore?

----------


## Dovah

A friend linked me a forum here 


What currently is the longest ownedcore thread?

----------


## Dante

> A friend linked me a forum here 
> 
> 
> What currently is the longest ownedcore thread?


I'd say one of Pr3cious trade threads. He's got one with over 6000 replies! 

What's your goal in life?

----------


## WizardTrokair

> What's your goal in life?


To get through it relatively unscathed, and to give my children better opportunities than I had.

If you could fly in any non-flying area in WoW... where would you go?

----------


## Bippy

Silvermoon City of course. That area is so dead but so cool! Easily my favorite city.

How tall are you?

----------


## Harambeqt

> Silvermoon City of course. That area is so dead but so cool! Easily my favorite city.
> 
> How tall are you?


183cm
--
How many hrs a day do you spend on games?

----------


## Dovah

It depends if I log on and I get bored within the first five min I probably won't log in till the next day or I might go raid or explore and spend 2-4 hours doing that

Would you rather eat a panda or a panda?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Given the choice, I'd rather eat a panda. Probably grilled with a nice barbecue sauce.

Have you ever had complications with an elective surgery?

----------


## Confucius

> Given the choice, I'd rather eat a panda. Probably grilled with a nice barbecue sauce.
> 
> Have you ever had complications with an elective surgery?


 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  :O :O :O  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  :O :O :O 

The only surgery I've had is having my wisdom teeth removed and it went fine. My dad is a surgeon and I would say about 95% of his surgeries end with the patient being fine and in good health, however he does emergency operations that include ruptured aneurisms and gun shots so that is where the 5% comes from. I don't think he's ever had or heard of very many people having bad complications from an elective surgery, generally everything works out okay because doctors do surgeries all the time. 

Is diablo 3 fun?

----------


## Dovah

I didn't like it on PC but I had some fun with it on my playstation so kinda fun IMO 

What is your favorite type of pizza?

----------


## Eryx

Hard to choose between american style pizza with chicken & peanuts or beef and ananas, but I think I'm gonna go for beef and ananas!

Do you prefer American or Italian style pizza?

----------


## WizardTrokair

As an American I am completely ignorant to the difference.

Have you ever had surgery?

----------


## Dovah

No

What are ananas

----------


## Dovah

oh i just googled it it is a pineapple 

why do people type in unreadable colors like this one??

----------


## Eryx

> No
> 
> What are ananas


Haha, sorry, my bad! That was a bit embarassing that I wrote that in my own language (Norwegian)  :Smile: 




> oh i just googled it it is a pineapple 
> 
> why do people type in unreadable colors like this one??


This man got it right!

A lot of old posts on OC are in very hard to read colors, because we had another color theme back then with a dark background, so the light blue, green, yellow fonts were actually readable back then.

Does posts in hard to read colors make you rage?

----------


## Confucius

> Haha, sorry, my bad! That was a bit embarassing that I wrote that in my own language (Norwegian) 
> 
> 
> 
> This man got it right!
> 
> A lot of old posts on OC are in very hard to read colors, because we had another color theme back then with a dark background, so the light blue, green, yellow fonts were actually readable back then.
> 
> Does posts in hard to read colors make you rage?


No, it reminds me of the glorious past of bluefox and greenfox  :Frown: 

Do you take any **********s?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I do not, but I am currently taking antibiotics and Aleve for pain and a minor infection.

Is today going to drag?

----------


## Dovah

Yes 

is red text awesome?

----------


## WizardTrokair

No. Red text means "no"... "danger"..."wrong"...."negative"... makes me concerned. I see the link text in my signature to my YouTube is red... I'll have to change that.

Do you own any vinyl records?

----------


## Dovah

i used to and then we moved and i lost them

Is this worth $40? http://www.wowtcgloot.com/fishing_chair.htm

----------


## WizardTrokair

I think it is worth $40, but my opinion is extremely biased. I built my persona as the "fishing Wizard"... the TCG fishing chair was one of my main props for this.

Have you ever purchased a TCG card?

----------


## Dovah

i bought some packs a LONG time ago didnt get anything good though.. we were trying for the turtle

Do you like spicy foods?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Love 'em. I like most food though... hard to find something I don't like to eat. Except black licorice. I never acquired a taste for that stuff.

Do you like black licorice?

----------


## Dovah

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo

Is this trokairs soundcloud page? https://soundcloud.com/frantic

----------


## WizardTrokair

Absolutely! DJing for over 16 years. Hard to believe the baby DJing in the picture is almost 6 now...

What was the last piece of music you paid for, and in what format did you purchase it?

----------


## Confucius

> Absolutely! DJing for over 16 years. Hard to believe the baby DJing in the picture is almost 6 now...
> 
> What was the last piece of music you paid for, and in what format did you purchase it?


Ha, it's the same as last time you asked this, I haven't bought new music in awhile because I've just been streaming it to explore new music instead. But it was The Kinks - Everybody's in Showbiz FLAC from hdtracks.com 

What is the best type of muffin?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I'm a fan of a simple corn muffin. I guess I don't eat muffins that much. Prefer muffin tops, of course.

Will you miss me while I'm away next week (vacation... entire week)?

----------


## Dovah

Probably who else is supposed to answer my questions???

the key is already gone so What do you think of my new sig? (Thanks huntforfun)
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2uepd92&s=8

----------


## Elektropop

It's fine, not my taste though. Not really into "flashy" pictures as signatures as they tend to make browsing the forums feel cloggey.

Blunts or Bongs?

----------


## Dovah

Neither I don't smoke if I was forced to use one a bong I guess
Have you played kings WoD sandbox yet? If not do you plan to play it?

----------


## Eryx

Almost 60 hours, at a military exercise some years ago. I was almost like a zombie the last 24 hours, it was insane.

Do you watch ice hockey and if so; what is your favorite team in the NHL?

----------


## Dovah

60 hours of the warlords of draenor sandbox??? 
To answer your question no I don't watch NHL
Ice tea or hot tea?

----------


## Wilbo007

does anyone know what 18 - 4 is?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I haven't played King's WoD sandbox. I may do so if it is still available after I finish editing my upcoming WoW film.
Ice tea.
18 - 4 = 14.

Are you glad that I'm back from my vacation?

----------


## Dovah

Yay trokairs back (yes)
Have you played Dayz?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I have not...I really only play WoW. Any other free time is spent with music.

Have you listened to Mr Scruff today?
(soundcloud.com/mr-scruff)

----------


## Dovah

No I don't really listen to a lot of music (I get headaches easily) usually only in videos 
Coffee or tea?

----------


## Dante

> No I don't really listen to a lot of music (I get headaches easily) usually only in videos 
> Coffee or tea?


Tea. I drink way to much tea. 
What are your favourite/most precious nostalgic memories?

----------


## Dovah

probably every memory with my grandma (she passed away  :Frown:  )
WoW or ESO?

----------


## Jaerin

Yuck neither...WildStar!
What is something no one knows about you that you wished they did?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I wish for everyone to know that I am double-jointed in my left thumb.

Have you ever played the original Myst game?

----------


## Eryx

> I wish for everyone to know that I am double-jointed in my left thumb.
> 
> Have you ever played the original Myst game?


Picture or it didn't happen!

Nope, havent tried it but heard many people say its really good.

Who will be the first person to post on page 100 in this thread?

----------


## WizardTrokair

It will likely be me. I'm probably the most frequent poster ITT in the last 20 pages or so.

Do you prefer the loose end of the toilet paper to pull over the roll, or underneath?

----------


## Dovah

Over 
Orange juice or apple juice?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Orange juice, by far. I love hard apple cider though. Magners is my alcoholic beverage of choice.

Do you shower in the morning or at night?

----------


## Dovah

At night
Will this be the start of the 100th page?

----------


## fjums

> At night
> Will this be the start of the 100th page?


No, but it might be the end of page 99  :Wink: 

What do you enjoy the most - summer or winter?

----------


## Dovah

Winter but I live in Alaska and cannot stand even a little bit of heat 
Red or blue ?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Blue... the color of the Wizard's robes!

How long is "too long" for an epic WoW exploration film?

----------


## Dovah

Max 1hr to 1hr 30 m IMO
Green or red apples?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Either really, depends on the situation or what they're going in. Even plain I think I could take either. A green right now though.

Will today be a fly-by day in the office... or is it going to drag?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Well Trokair, I think your day is going to be fairly quick. A fly-by day
I can safely answer this because I am you.
Now stop being so schizophrenic and ask another question...

Do you have work/school tomorrow (Good Friday)?

----------


## Dante

> Well Trokair, I think your day is going to be fairly quick. A fly-by day
> I can safely answer this because I am you.
> Now stop being so schizophrenic and ask another question...
> 
> Do you have work/school tomorrow (Good Friday)?


Well, Xel (^0^), I'm at home today, but that doesn't mean I don't have shit to do lol.
Will Santa give you a easter egg or have you been naughty?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I'm Santa. All easter eggs will come from me!

Do you often eat food shortly before going to sleep at night?

----------


## Confucius

> I'm Santa. All easter eggs will come from me!
> 
> Do you often eat food shortly before going to sleep at night?


Not very often, I try to avoid it but sometimes I will if it's really late at night and I haven't ate anything for 4+ hours.

What's your favorite candy?

----------


## Dovah

i like crunch bars or jelly beans 
Do you have any phobias?

----------


## Confucius

> i like crunch bars or jelly beans 
> Do you have any phobias?


lol yes.

Do you play hearthstone?

----------


## Dovah

Yes but not very often 
Have you seen House M.D.? (TV show)

----------


## Confucius

> Yes but not very often 
> Have you seen House M.D.? (TV show)


Yes but I like hugh laurie more in other shows. 

What do you eat when you get hungry?

----------


## Dovah

Food. Anything I can find 
What is your favorite single player game ?

----------


## Dovah

Red dead redemption
Why is iced tea better than hot tea in every single way?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Because it is not. 
Unless you're brewing kick-ass tea made supplied by my favorite DJ, Mr. Scruff, and then you are icing it... in which case then it may be better.
http://www.makeusabrew.com/ 

How many cups of coffee have you had today?

----------


## Dovah

None i dont drink coffee 
Do you like macadamia nuts?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I will eat them, but I don't love them. Not something I would buy on purpose, but if they're sitting in a bowl in front of me I'll eventually snack on 'em.

Do you think it will be days, months, years or never until they find that missing plane?

----------


## Dovah

What plane? (idk ill guess months?)
No or yes?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Cashrock, type "missing plane" into google... you been living under a rock?  :Wink: 
Yes.

Do you typically call the glass half-full or half-empty?

----------


## iminurpocket

half full.
What is the most amount of gold ever purchased?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Ever? I'm sure someone out there has purchased millions.

What is the longest relationship you have ever been in?

----------


## iminurpocket

My current 4 years. Married have a child and wonderful =D.


Whats the crazy thing you've ever done?

----------


## Dovah

One time I used a pen for homework that's pretty crazy right?
Why are you on ownedcore? Exploration, Exploits, shoutbawx, etc

----------


## iminurpocket

I use OwnedCore for many reason's one being I do sell Gold and other services for a lot of MMO's. I also am really big into Diablo 3 so I find the exploits bots ext ext and general information very informative.

What is Your favorite thing about Ownedcore?

----------


## Dovah

Everything. I love that there is a website out there for people who play games in a different way than intended.
What is the most amount of gold you've ever bought? What is the most amount of gold you've ever sold? What game?

----------


## iminurpocket

Purchased gold personal use: 100k wow us sold: 800k in 1 transaction 1 server wow us.

Whats your favorite game and why?

----------


## Dovah

I'm having a lot of fun with dayz right now as I finally got a computer that can run it. But favorite game ever? AC revelations ATM I'm sure there are better games out there but I haven't played them and I loved revelation's story
Have you played any of the assassins creed games?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Nope, only one of them (don't even know which one) for about 5 min at a friend's house.

Would you rather play video games on a PC, a console, or at an arcade?

----------


## Dovah

PC 
What was the last non MMO you played ?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I recently replayed _URU: Ages Beyond Mist_.

Have you ever played the original Zork text game?

----------


## Dovah

a little bit of it
Do you like my ownedcore avatar?

----------


## Laykith

its better than mine

have you ever seen an alive Parog in the wilderness?

----------


## Dovah

Nope I don't even know what a Parog is
Do you have any pets ?

----------


## WizardTrokair

My daughter has a beta fish.

Any plans for the weekend?

----------


## iminurpocket

Fishing and creating demonbuddy profiles(scripts)
Would you ever wanna partner with me on creating a script with me?

----------


## WizardTrokair

No. I don't do scripts.

Is *iminurpocket* going to be virtually fishing... or actually fishing?

----------


## Dovah

Real fishing is the best fishing. 
White or dark chocolate?

----------


## Confucius

> Real fishing is the best fishing. 
> White or dark chocolate?


Dark chocolate but white chocolate is good too.

Spearmint or peppermint?

----------


## Dovah

Peppermint 
What keyboard do you use?

----------


## Smitten

Up until not too long ago, I was using a generic no-brand keyboard from the early 2000's.

Now I'm using the logitech g510s.

If you could run your dream business, regardless of how profitable or not it would be, what would the business be?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I would play vinyl records for customers in my own 24 hour coffee shop.

Do you have a basement?

----------


## Elektropop

I do. In fact, I live in the basement. 

Which is the worst crime that you've commited and gotten away with?

----------


## Ellion

Drinking alcohol in public places, lol.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

What was your first game _ever_?

----------


## Dovah

Video game? I dont remember which one but it was an NHL game 
If you could instantly learn one language that isnt your native one which one would you choose?

----------


## Smitten

Dutch - and I have no idea why.

If you could bring back one cancelled / finished TV show, which would it be?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Liquid Television. Although with some serious thought I'd most likely change my answer.

What was the first video game you remember beating (finishing/completing/whatever)?

----------


## Dovah

Bioshock infinite. before that I just never actually completed games 
Have you played any of the bioshock games?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Never played any of them.

How often do you get paid?

----------


## Dovah

Every two weeks 
Is this a question?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Yes.
Do you own a credit card?

----------


## Dovah

Nope
Why did youtube cause my computer to bluescreen?

----------


## WizardTrokair

A memory issue. One of your RAM chips may have gone bad.
Are you good with computers?

----------


## Dovah

Better than most people I know but not as good as professionals
Do you like pretzels?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I do! Soft, crunchy, sticks, covered in chocolate or in mustard... pretzels are good!

Do you prefer peanut butter or chocolate (in general)?

----------


## Dovah

Peanut butter.
Have you watched Breaking Bad?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Never. But I heard it is about crystal meth. 
Have you ever tried crystal meth?

----------


## Dovah

Nope.
What is your favorite food?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Probably mashed potatoes, but ask me in an hour and I may change my answer.
Will you log into WoW today?

----------


## Confucius

> Probably mashed potatoes, but ask me in an hour and I may change my answer.
> Will you log into WoW today?


Nope?

What's your favorite food?

----------


## Dovah

Burritos!
Vent or Raidcall?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Vent.
Favorite seafood?

----------


## Dovah

Shrimp but fresh halibut fried are a close second 
What is your favorite video on youtube? (cant be your own)

----------


## WizardTrokair

This one: http://tinyurl.com/y8ufsnp 

Are you currently disappointed with me?

----------


## Dovah

No? Why would I be
What is the last game you bought?

----------


## WizardTrokair

The last game that I bought was the Mists of Pandaria expansion. If you mean full game, it was probably WoW... I rarely purchase video games any more.
(and I thought you may have been disappointed in my answer to your recent PM)

What is your favorite dungeon instance in World of Warcraft?

----------


## Dovah

Exploration wise would be Karazhan.(Although Utgarde Keep is a close second) but if we are talking about regular content wise, Scarlet Monastery. 
Do you think i have enough Noggenfogger? (2320)

----------


## WizardTrokair

Yes, that is enough Noggenfogger.
Where are your Darkmoon Tigers?

----------


## Dovah

Right here 

Where did you get the name "Trokair"?

----------


## WizardTrokair

> Where did you get the name "Trokair"?


Born in the grassy knolls of The Emerald Dream, The Wizard Trokair awoke and began his quest. Mounted on his﻿ back was the most powerful fishing pole the world had ever seen. It was rumored to be a mix of pure saronite from the Lich King’s own stocks, and wood from the enchanted forests of the Azshara Crater. Wearing rocket boots forged in the deepest depths of Blackrock Mountain, The Wizard Trokair stepped through the portal into Azeroth, prepared to save every last soul...One Exploration at a time. 

Have you ever had caffeinated water?

----------


## Dovah

I have not but it sounds like bubbly water and I hate that stuff so i probably wouldnt like it.
What is your favorite exploration in WoW?

----------


## Dante

> I have not but it sounds like bubbly water and I hate that stuff so i probably wouldnt like it.
> What is your favorite exploration in WoW?


Hmm...  :Smile:  Hyjal and the other caverns of the time dungeons/raids are pretty fun, and I have some nice memories in Zul'Farak

Pizza or tacos?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Extremely difficult question for me, and one that the answer changes often. This morning I will go with Ahn'Kahet: The Old Kingdom. There is a vast cavern located far above the regular confines of the instance that is not often seen.

Earth, wind, water or fire?


(*edit: Ha, Dante posting at the same time, but he didn't ask a question, so mine stands! :P )

----------


## Dante

> Extremely difficult question for me, and one that the answer changes often. This morning I will go with Ahn'Kahet: The Old Kingdom. There is a vast cavern located far above the regular confines of the instance that is not often seen.
> 
> Earth, wind, water or fire?
> 
> 
> (*edit: Ha, Dante posting at the same time, but he didn't ask a question, so mine stands! :P )


Earth, Wind, and Fire!

Pizza or tacos?  :Wink:

----------


## Laykith

Pizza.

What is your favorite location on the WoD sandbox?

----------


## Dovah

Frostfire ridge or the dark portal.
Have you ever been halibut fishing?

----------


## Confucius

> Frostfire ridge or the dark portal.
> Have you ever been halibut fishing?


Nope.

What do you think of noise rock?

----------


## Dovah

Never actually heard of it till now, googled it and it sounds like something I would like.
What was the last movie you watched?

----------


## Bippy

Wolverine, the one from last year with his Japanese story.

Do you have/want any tattoos?

----------


## Dovah

Nope
McDonald's or Taco Bell?

----------


## WizardTrokair

That's like asking food or water. Both are essential to life! Heh.
I'll vote McDonalds though. I go to McD's with my boss on "rainy days" for a Big Mac. All I have to say is "it's raining..." and he knows what I'm talking about. It's going to rain today, actually. I also love the Egg McMuffin. But nothing beats a sloppy soft taco from the 'Bell late night after a few drinks! And I do like grabbing a dozen or so tacos and bringing them home to the family for a quick & dirty dinner. I wish I had a Taco Bell more local to me, I'd likely go more often. 

Right now I'm listening to a Frank Booker DJ set, and he's playing The Jones Girls' "Nights Over Egypt". Man I really need to pick that up on vinyl. Love it!!
Are you familiar with that song?

----------


## Dovah

Nope. I like it though.
Did you know i have a new lvl 90 mage?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I did not. Nice hat.  :Wink: 

^^Have you ever been underneath those stairs?

----------


## Dovah

Nope. But i have been in the area with the bankers. 
Have you been in the area behind the bankers?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Yes sir. Mages get lucky, we just blink.

Is blink OP, or broken?

----------


## Dovah

Very OP. if your on a flying mount you can blink past almost any invisible wall (Atleast all the ones ive tried)
How do i cross this gap? imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## WizardTrokair

Either level the toon to the point where you can use abilities or items that will increase your speed, or have someone summon you that is already on the other side of the gap.
Cake or pie?

----------


## Dovah

Pie
What was the last thing you ate?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Turkey club sandwich on whole wheat toast with mayo.
What did you have for dinner last night?

----------


## Dovah

Szechuan Calamari with carrots and broccoli. (Spicy calamari with veggies)
Strawberries or blueberries?

----------


## Confucius

> Szechuan Calamari with carrots and broccoli. (Spicy calamari with veggies)
> Strawberries or blueberries?


Blueberries 

Do you like hearthstone?

----------


## Bippy

> Blueberries 
> 
> Do you like hearthstone?


I love it  :Smile:  

What is your all time favorite video game?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I would honestly say I've never enjoyed a game as much as World of Warcraft. It is not so much a game any more as a hobby though.
Games I return to time and time again though? Myst and all its sequels. I adored that game. The first Zork text game. The first Final Fantasy for the original NES. Shadowgate and Metroid, too. And Pitfall II for the Atari 2600!

What was the first video game system you played?

----------


## Bippy

Well I played Doom when I was three, but I wouldn't really count that. I would say original xbox when I was 6, that's when I started playing halo :P.

----------


## WizardTrokair

Why didn't Bippy ask a question?

----------


## Dovah

Because.
What is your favorite type of pizza?

----------


## Augury13

> Because.
> What is your favorite type of pizza?


Buffalo Chicken ofc....
Is there any place in WoW you want to explore but have never reached?(then what is it)

----------


## Dovah

Emerald dream and development map! (The full development not just programmer and developer island) 
If you could choose to have one item in WoW what would it be? It can be any item including gm items. Although it has to exist in the database meaning i can google it and see it on wowhead.

----------


## WizardTrokair

Crafty's Pole, of course.  :Smile: 
If you still play WoW... do you fish?

----------


## Dovah

Only for Darkwater Pots.
What is your least favorite profession in WoW?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I choose not to answer due to ignorance. I've played WoW since BC hit and have only done Alchemy, Tailor and Engineering. I'm a one-toon kind of guy!
Do you think WoW needs more Secondary Professions, or are you happy with the ones they have now?

----------


## Dovah

I'm happy with what they have now.
What is your favorite section in ownedcore?

----------


## WizardTrokair

The Exploration Forum, of course!
Do you like exploration of WoW's battlegrounds... or do you feel it is not fair to other players who want to win the BGs?

----------


## Dovah

I don't like exploring them but if other people want to i'm fine with it.
What is your favorite WoW exploration screenshot that you have?

----------


## WizardTrokair

They are all my favorite... so I'll just put a random picture from my collection.


Do you believe in ghosts?

----------


## Dovah

No.
What dungeon is that?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Black Temple.
Can you see why some people call those "ET" rocks?

----------


## Dovah

I never noticed that but now I cant unsee it.
Should i do a rate my rig thread for my new pc?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Yes, because I'm excited to see the new stats.
When will you start filming some WoW content with the new rig?

----------


## Dovah

Soon™
I want to start filming as soon as possible but i have to learn how to use the updated WMM. (I was using an older version) 
Why is this thread so awesome?

----------


## WizardTrokair

At the moment because it is more active than the bawx, lol.
What's the temperature like where you are currently?

----------


## Dovah

Ill say its warm but warm for me is freezing for some people (Alaska) 
What was your first WoW exploration?

----------


## Dante

> Ill say its warm but warm for me is freezing for some people (Alaska) 
> What was your first WoW exploration?


Underneath Ironforge! Those were times... :P It was just a random guy that showed me this trick, and I instantly became obsessed with it!  :Smile: 
fun question so, what was your first WoW exploration?

----------


## Dovah

Karazhan. same story as you some random guy whispered me (Elekktrikk) And took me outside kara.
Have you ever climbed an insane wall in WoW? By insane walls i mean the stuff on Jaburius's channel

----------


## Dante

> Karazhan. same story as you some random guy whispered me (Elekktrikk) And took me outside kara.
> Have you ever climbed an insane wall in WoW? By insane walls i mean the stuff on Jaburius's channel


 Some I have completed, but not many of them. I've done some wallclimbing with Jabu and the guys, and I gotta say, it isn't nearly as easy as you might think it would be. ^^

----------


## Dovah

Why didnt Dante ask a question?

----------


## Dante

> Karazhan. same story as you some random guy whispered me (Elekktrikk) And took me outside kara.
> Have you ever climbed an insane wall in WoW? By insane walls i mean the stuff on Jaburius's channel


Damnit! Not again lol! :P 
What's your favourite movie of all time?

----------


## Nevodark

> Damnit! Not again lol! :P 
> What's your favourite movie of all time?


Fight club! i dont know why but i love this film every time i watch it.

Would you ever put it on your CV that your a high ranking member on ownedcore? ^^

----------


## Dante

> Fight club! i dont know why but i love this film every time i watch it.
> 
> Would you ever put it on your CV that your a high ranking member on ownedcore? ^^


No... I don't think I would... :P
If you were a mermaid, would you rather be top half fish, or bottom half fish?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Bottom-half fish. I can't imagine my top half (like face) being a fish face. That's too bizarre to wrap my head around. But I could imagine my feet being a flipper.

Warmer weather is coming. What are you looking forward to that you can do when it is warmer?

----------


## Dovah

Fishing 
Do you like fish?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I do. I like to eat them, catch them, I like fish that talk... fish are pretty good.

Ever hear Mr Scruff's "Fish"?

----------


## Dovah

Nope.
Why are those black boxes on the side of the screen still there?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNQ3...e&noredirect=1
(I chose widescreen  :Frown:  )

----------


## WizardTrokair

I used to get those lines too. It has something to do with your recording settings within the recording program, I think.
Where did you choose widescreen, and what program are you using to record?

----------


## Dovah

Fraps and I chose widescreen by going
Open WMM - Make my video - go to "Project" tab - Widescreen button - Save movie 1080p - Upload to youtube. Apparently there is a way to directly upload to youtube so i can checking that now.
Headphones or speakers?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Speakers (and a serious sub-woofer).
What do you consider the hardest place to reach in WoW?

----------


## Dovah

Development. Unless you mean without model edit then I would say GM island
Have you ever had food poisoning?

----------


## WizardTrokair

No, never.
Do you drop off any of your clothes at the dry cleaners?

----------


## Dovah

No. 
Do you have any dogs?

----------


## WizardTrokair

No.
Do you like dogs?

----------


## Dovah

yes. 
What is your favorite mount in WoW?

----------


## WizardTrokair

The Headless Horseman's Mount. Dragons flap wings, rockets make engine sounds, etc... I like that the Horseman's Mount is basically silent.
Should we take a break from posting in this thread?

----------


## Confucius

> The Headless Horseman's Mount. Dragons flap wings, rockets make engine sounds, etc... I like that the Horseman's Mount is basically silent.
> Should we take a break from posting in this thread?


No.

How long until this becomes the longest thread?

----------


## Dovah

506 years.
What is your favorite animal?

----------


## WizardTrokair

The drummer from the Muppets.
How do you like your steak cooked?

----------


## Dovah

Well done. 
Will you play the new wolfenstein game?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Didn't realize there was one. I've only played one Wolfenstein game, the original one that came out before the first Doom. I might like trying to explore that.
How can they remake Wolfenstein, wasn't it full of Nazis and swastikas and stuff?

----------


## Dovah

I dont know too much about it but its 1960 in an alternate time line where the nazis won the war and they have robots. NAZI ROBOTS!!! 
I have no idea how they get away with all the swastikas.
What was the last single player game you played?

----------


## Xel

Super Hexagon.

What is the meaning of life?

----------


## WizardTrokair

42. And really odd to me that you'd ask that now, as it was nearly my last question.
Can I change my favorite WoW mount answer to the _Silver Covenant Hippogryph_?

----------


## Dovah

Yes.
Why? (filler)

----------


## WizardTrokair

Because the Kirin Tor often ask Trokair to help them research and catalog the spells, locations and artifacts of Azeroth, and when they do the Silver Covenant provides me with a Hippogryph to make the job easier.
Are you familiar with the Kirin Tor?

----------


## Dovah

Yes.
Hard shell tacos or soft shell tacos?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Soft shell, by a mile. Especially when talking about Taco Bell.
Ever play Dungeons & Dragons?

----------


## Bippy

Played DnD once and Dungeon World once. It's kinda fun, for my group of friends it was more about just messing around as opposed to serious DnD'ing. "Can I roll a D20 to see how big I can make the maids boobs?"

What do you think of the Oculus Rift?

----------


## Dovah

it looks fun but it doesnt seem like something i could do for hours, it would hurt my eyes.
Do you prefer cold weather or warm weather?

----------


## Confucius

> it looks fun but it doesnt seem like something i could do for hours, it would hurt my eyes.
> Do you prefer cold weather or warm weather?


Cold weather because I like wearing extra clothes.

What is your house or apartment made out of?

----------


## WizardTrokair

It's an old house from like the 1600s. Wood construction with lath and plaster walls.
Is Monday a holiday where you live?

----------


## Khorium

Not every Monday, but this Monday is. I hate Mondays.

Did you know Thursday is named after Thor's Day from Scandinavian Mythology?

----------


## Dovah

Nope.
Do you like chili?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I do.
Where did you get your OC name?

----------


## Dovah

It's my friends ESO name.
What was the last movie you watched?

----------


## Khorium

Kill Bill

What song is better?
Avantasia - The Final Sacrifice 
OR
Falconer - Lord of the Blacksmith

----------


## WizardTrokair

Final Sacrifice.
If you could add a new race to WoW, what would it be?

----------


## Dovah

Ogres.
Spaghetti or stroganoff?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Depends on the cook. Tonight I'd say stroganoff though, if I had the choice.
Wizard or Warlock?

----------


## Dovah

Wizard!
What is your favorite raid in WoW?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Karazhan.
Will you see Forest Gump when it hits theaters again?

----------


## Dovah

maybe.
Have you ever streamed on Twitch?

----------


## Hellscreamer

No i have never ever stramed on Twitch

You like Coca Cherry, Coca Vanilla or the original Coca Cola the most?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I'd say original, but there is always a time for a good Cherry Coke.
Will WizardTrokair become and OC Elder this year?

----------


## Dovah

Yes!
Do you like ketchup?

----------


## Confucius

> Yes!
> Do you like ketchup?


Yeah.

Have you ever played Smite?

----------


## Dovah

Nope.
Do you like Dota style games?

----------


## Dante

> Nope.
> Do you like Dota style games?


 Not really. I just play a lot of them right now because there are no other fun games out there  :Frown:  
Have you ever explored as you have in wow, in any other game? If so, which?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Yes. One of my first 3D game explorations was the original Tomb Raider for PS1. In one of the first levels (may have been the first) you could climb all the way around the jungle room and reach the top, which was unintended. There was an untextured (bright yellow) triangle there.
Back in the 2D side-scroller world... I used to access hidden halls in Metrod for the original NES by catching yourself on the blue bubble-doors and spazzing your way through the roof.

Ever play Spelunker for the Atari 2600?

----------


## Dovah

Nope.
Have you/will you play Watch Dogs?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Nope.
Which God did I anger to deserve this intense level of excruciating neck pain?

----------


## Hellscreamer

Sounds like the evil god from Ryse haunting you Wiz.

Apple or Samsung?

----------


## Dovah

Samsung.
Do you have a cat?

----------


## Augury13

> Samsung.
> Do you have a cat?


No. Where do you hide the cookies?

----------


## Dovah

In the buffalo chicken pizza.
Do you like Hearthstone?

----------


## Hellscreamer

A heart made of stone yeah probably but not a stone made of heart, ugh no

Black or White?

----------


## WizardTrokair

White... white is the new black.
Should I release a new video this weekend... or let my current one sit for another week?

----------


## Khorium

> White... white is the new black.
> Should I release a new video this weekend... or let my current one sit for another week?


Release it now.

Which expansion of wow do you like best? Pandaria, Cataclysm, Wrath. or BC?

----------


## WizardTrokair

BC...but my answer is nostalgic viewed through rose-tinted glasses.
Have you ever explored Ahn'Kahet the Old Kingdom?

----------


## Dovah

Yes it's awesome.
If you have explored Ahn Kahet what is your favorite part of it?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Probably the pyramid.... if you mean a physical part.
If you mean in a more abstract sense, my favorite part of the exploration is the beauty. Blizzard outdid themselves with that instance, it is simply gorgeous. The atmosphere is my favorite part, from the white flying birds, to the floating "firebugs", to the voice of the Old Gods. The place just oozes sexy.

What WoW instance do you find to be the most beautiful?

----------


## Dovah

i like all the underwater stuff in throne of tides. I need to explore that soon..
What exploration do you consider the most difficult?

----------


## WizardTrokair

A lot of places are only difficult to reach because people don't know a certain trick... and once they find out the trick it becomes easy.
The Development map is often considered most difficult, because it takes a certain level of knowledge of model editing to properly explore. Battlegrounds are a great vote, because they are explored less due to the other players monitoring the situation that can report you. Then still, others may consider places that you reach by hardcore wall climbing to be the most difficult...as you need skill to get there rather than a trick. GMs Island is a good contender, because the methods to reach it are often fixed quickly or very specific (a certain class, a certain quest). Today I will cast my vote for "the prison room in GMs Island", simply because I have not been there in quite some time.

Have you ever been in the prison room on GMs Island?

----------


## Dovah

Not yet..
What is your favorite type of cookie?

----------


## Khorium

Chocolate Chip.

The oldest Feat of Strength I have is WoW's 4th Anniversary. What's yours?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Yellow Brewfest Stein.
Do you have the Mr. Pinchy pet?

----------


## Dovah

Nope.
Do you like raisins?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Yes, they're great.
Do you like fig?

----------


## Dovah

I wont buy them but if someone gave me one I would eat it.
Have you ever explored mapID 451? (Development)

----------


## WizardTrokair

No.
What is your favorite Batman movie?

----------


## The Devil

the dark knight.

how much time do we have until the WOD pre-patch so i can get my mount?

----------


## Dovah

My guess is at least 6 more months.
Have you ever used Tmorph?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*nope! wats MapID 451?*

----------


## Dovah

Development map.
What blizzard games do you play?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Just WoW. Although I've played all three Diablo games before.
Do you want to ask me something else?

----------


## Dovah

Maybe.
Why did you start posting in the longest OC Thread?

----------


## Nevodark

> Maybe.
> Why did you start posting in the longest OC Thread?


Because i have little else to do in my life and spend to much time on ownedcore because i like it.

If you put both of your hands into fists and put them on top of each other is it taller then your face?

----------


## WizardTrokair

No.
Why do you ask?

----------


## Confucius

> No.
> Why do you ask?


Because he has a small face or big hands. 

Can you guess what animal I have the most pictures of in my room?

----------


## Dovah

a moose?
have you ever eaten moose?

----------


## WizardTrokair

No.
Have you ever eaten duck?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*yes 

wat date & time is it there?*

----------


## WizardTrokair

Right now it is June 5th, 12:17PM.
Do you think Trokair would look good with a top hat?

----------


## Dovah

Blue wizard hat > Top hat 
Strawberry or grape jelly?

----------


## Fragile Boost

Strawberry.
Have you ever been hunting in Real life?

----------


## WizardTrokair

No.
What is your favorite brand of potato chip?

----------


## Jgatling09

Lays Potato Chips.
What do you prefer beer or vodka?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Vodka.
What do you prefer in your vodka, orange or cranberry juice?

----------


## Cheengle

I don't drink vodka.

What do YOU think I need to improve on my account?

----------


## Dovah

your location isnt ( ͡° ͜ while it should be ( ͡° ͜
What is your favorite movie quote?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Can't think of mine, but my wife's is "It can't rain all the time".
Is today going to be the day?

----------


## Khorium

Yes.

How tech-savvy are you? 1-10. 1 is What's a computer? 10 is I talk to my house and it does what I want.

----------


## WizardTrokair

A 6 or 7 maybe. Not a luddite, but also not an IT genius.
Ever take a ride on The Gravitron?

----------


## Dovah

Yes. 
What was the first raid you ever ran in wow?

----------


## Khorium

Molten Core.

What is your current item level on your best character?

----------


## Dovah

513.
Ever have mango habanero chips?

----------


## WizardTrokair

No.
What kind of donut do you like?

----------


## Dovah

Glazed. 
Which do you prefer Trackball mice or regular mice? I prefer regular because of the scroll wheel.

----------


## WizardTrokair

Regular. I couldn't function without my scroll wheel.
What should I get at Burger King today?

----------


## The Devil

double whopper and large fry and a coke

what type of energy is einstein refering to in e=mc^2?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I do not know.
What types of energy are there?

----------


## Dovah

The ones that we know about and the ones that we dont know about.
What is your favorite color?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Blue... no..... whahahahaaaaaaaaaa!
/flies into pit

What movie am I referencing?

----------


## Dovah

Rio?
Ever watch The Langoliers?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Never.
Have you ever seen Monty Python and the Search for the Holy Grail?? (that's what I was referencing)
Monty Python and the Holy Grail: 3 Questions - YouTube

----------


## Dovah

I have not. ( I only said Rio cause that was the first thing that came up when googling "blue no whahahahaha *flies into pit*)
What did you have for lunch today?

----------


## Strangletusk

> I have not. ( I only said Rio cause that was the first thing that came up when googling "blue no whahahahaha *flies into pit*)
> What did you have for lunch today?


A single banana eaten over the course of 2 hours and crippling-but-totally-deserved stomach pains.

On a scale of 1 to Shut-Up-About-The-Bloody-World-Cup-Already, how much do you care -> not care about the World Cup right now?

----------


## Dovah

I'd put myself at a I-Didnt-Even-Know-It-Was-Going-On-Right-Now 
Coke or Pepsi?

----------


## Confucius

> I'd put myself at a I-Didnt-Even-Know-It-Was-Going-On-Right-Now 
> Coke or Pepsi?


I like both at different times. I know some people say they taste different but coke has always tasted more Cinnamony to me for some reason, if that makes sense. Right now I would prefer a coca-cola, and they got cool polar bears so if I had to choose between them I'd choose coke. 

What's your favorite television show?

----------


## Dovah

Breaking Bad, House M.D. or Knight Rider (The original one)
White or dark chocolate?

----------


## WizardTrokair

White.
Do you buy lottery tickets?

----------


## Dovah

Nope.
Ever entered the CC raffle?

----------


## Confucius

Yes, so many times, I've won more than I've lost from putting odds in my favor by buying enough tickets each round but I've never won the jack pot. The prize pool is not large enough right now in order to get good enough return to play though and I haven't in a while. 

Who is your internet provider? Would you recommend them or do you wish for another company?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I use Verizon. They're fine I guess, pretty much as good as the next guy (Comcast). I switch every few years or so when one gets outrages with costs, which always seem to creep up over time.
Are you tired today?

----------


## Jeppe11887

A bit since I was watching the hearthstone dreamhack tournament yesterday night/evening.

What's the best thing you've ever bought, RL or ingame.

----------


## WizardTrokair

I've got a couple things on the "best thing ever bought list"... first I'd have to say my wife's diamond ring. Second would likely be my old Pioneer DJM-600 mixer, which no longer works but served me well for over 10 years. Finally I've got a record collection to die for... and any record I spent over $75 bucks on is on the "best thing I ever bought" list!

What is the most you've ever paid for a piece of music (in any form)?

----------


## Dovah

$2 
Why cant I think of a good question today?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Because you don't have enough life experience.
Why was Satori the only one to comment (on OwnedCore) on my latest exploration of Karazhan?

----------


## Dovah

Cause you didnt make a new thread so it didnt show up in the Bawx.
What is your favorite movie?

----------


## pookthetook

STAR WARS!

What's your favorite weather?

----------


## Dovah

Snow or rain.
Ever have Hibiscus tea?

----------


## WizardTrokair

No.
Can you help me with another BT summon tonight if I need it?

----------


## Dovah

Sure. 
What is your rarest mount in wow?

----------


## Freefall552

It rubs the lotion on it's skin.

----------


## Confucius

> Sure. 
> What is your rarest mount in wow?


I had a wow account with swift spectral tiger and wooly white rhino on each character before account wide mounts among other rare mounts. Then it got banned for account sharing, sad day. My current WoW account that's not banned rarest mount is the one bug from archeology, can't remember the name of it right now. 

What type of keyboard do you use?

----------


## Dovah

Membrane ps/2 keyboard I bought for $5 (Dell)
Do you like rice pudding?

----------


## Confucius

> Membrane ps/2 keyboard I bought for $5 (Dell)
> Do you like rice pudding?


I love rice pudding, it's especially good if you put blueberries in it. 

What mouse do you use?

----------


## Dovah

Wireless logitech one, I dont know the exact name cause I found it lying in a box of computer stuffs sometimes ill use a trackball for certain games though..
Do you like Naan bread?

----------


## Confucius

> Wireless logitech one, I dont know the exact name cause I found it lying in a box of computer stuffs sometimes ill use a trackball for certain games though..
> Do you like Naan bread?


I've never had it but it seems similar to pita bread and I like that so probably! 

What's the longest amount of time you've ever stayed up?

----------


## Dovah

24hrs.
Do you like cranberry juice?

----------


## Confucius

> 24hrs.
> Do you like cranberry juice?


Not really, no.

Have you ever played Europa?

----------


## Freefall552

> Not really, no.
> 
> Have you ever played Europa?


Nope, do you mean Europa Universalis?

To be, or not to be?

----------


## zrg

Fun fact: Triangles actually have 2 sides!

----------


## WizardTrokair

To be! I think anyhow. That is the question. To be a triangle? Perhaps.
What was the last board game you played?

----------


## Dovah

Monopoly.
Do you like Mountain dew baja blast?

----------


## Khorium

No, I don't care for that specific Taco Bell flavor. Live Wire is a good one for me.

Have you ever explored the inside of the Maker's Perch in Sholazar Basin?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Of course! 
Maker's Perch Aquarium - WoW Exploration (Sholazar Basin) - YouTube 

What was the last thing you ordered online?

----------


## Dovah

My motherboard for my new computer.
Have you played Payday 2?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Nope. Nor Payday 1.
Do you like Payday the candy bar?

----------


## eSko

No.

What is the last foreign city you visited?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Montego Bay, Jamaica, on my honeymoon, is the only time I ever left the country.
Ever been to Jamaica?

----------


## azix

Unfortunately no  :Frown: 
Do you think I'm cool?

----------


## WizardTrokair

No, because your only post ever in the Exploration Forum (my second home) was to necro-bump an old thread, which is against the rules.
Will azix become cool over time?

----------


## Dovah

Nope, Sorry Azix. Jk
What is your favorite board game?

----------


## eSko

Sadly it is at least few years since I last played any board game, but I remember having great times playing Bang and Citadels. If you have any tips for great board games, I would like to hear it  :Smile: 

What would you like to do for living in 5 years?

----------


## azix

Hey WizardTrokair ,
is it usual here to convict somebody immediately?
Or do you simply hate new users here?

To clear this up, I joined 5 days ago. Is it that bad to have only created 1 thread in this amount of time?
Actually I was searching for a similar thread before I posted it, but I didn't find one. And as it's not my second home like it's for you, I didn't remember one, too.
Also it is in the Exploit Forum, not the exploration one.

Now to the question:
I'd really love to become autarkic as soon as possible as I can't stand this cruel system anymore.

What is your favorite beer?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Whoa azix, slow down! I didn't "convict" you and I don't "hate" you...
You asked if I thought you were "cool". It seemed like a lighthearted question so my answer was a bit tongue-in-cheek.
All I said was "your only post in Exploration thread was a necro-bump". Which was this post, btw:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post3081881 (Deepholm full exploration [5.4.2]) 
It's a pretty common rule among all internet message boards to not bump someone's thread from 6+ months ago simply to say, "hey you missed something"...
No harm was meant, and I apologize if I offended you. If you have any further issue, please send me a private message.

As for the question... I do not like any beer. I wish I did, because it would make life easier, but I never acquired the taste. I drink Hard Cider instead, like Magners.
What is your favorite Hard Cider?

----------


## azix

Well ok, I think I got you the wrong way, sorry for that.
I didn't know it isn't allowed to add some things to a post tho. Or whats the problem with it?

No beer? that's impossible!
Although I'm not familiar with Hard Cider

What's you favorite Hard Cider? Maybe I should try it out  :Wink:

----------


## WizardTrokair

Correct azix. This forum (and most) discourage adding things to posts that are 6+ months old. More info here: Urban Dictionary: necrobump 
My favorite cider at the moment is good old Magners. I think it is called "Bulmers" across the pond. More info here: Magners USA Age Verification 

Do you own any vinyl records?

----------


## azix

Thanks for the info, I guess I should have read this before posting.

I'd love to have one, but as I don't own a turntable, I couldn't even use it. But actually I bought some for a friend not long ago.

What's your favorite artist/musician?

----------


## WizardTrokair

At the moment it is Mr. Scruff. DJ and producer, he is known for playing 5-6 hour DJ sets which he uploads to his soundcloud account (https://soundcloud.com/mr-scruff). Plays a large range of styles and I'm into that... and plays all vinyl!

Do you have any weekend plans?

----------


## azix

Yea I know him. Like him, too, I think I discovered him because there was 1 track preinstalled in Windows Media Player :P But I also sometimes listen to other stuff from Ninja Tune.
And playing with vinyls isn't that easy. At least not as easy as using Traktor or Virtual DJ and the Sync-Button.

Not really, but I want to rapair a sound problem, which my new PC has from day one.. pretty annoying .

Did you ever got banned from WoW? Can't imagine doing that much exploring and exploiting without being caught :P

----------


## WizardTrokair

I have never been banned from WoW. Not even a warning. I stay away from the third-party programs, so that helps. I think as long as you're fairly quiet about exploration and don't use it for game advantages, Blizzard tends to focus on others. 
(And yes, love that Scruff track included with Windows! Kalimba, or something like that. Today will be another Scruff-filled day. Listening to the 15th Anniversary set from Keep It Unreal. Love it!)

Do you like funk?

----------


## Khorium

Funk is good, as is my opinion with 90% of all music, there is some rap I do not prefer, but all in all, I listen to pretty much anything, including, but not limited to, hard rock ,death metal, opera, classical, jazz, funk, dance, dubstep (including DubFX), and a few others.

Have you ever seen The Incredibles?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I have. Quite recently, actually.
Weekend plans?

----------


## Dovah

Gonna try to finish insane wall 3.
Will Blizzard give me a WoD beta key?

----------


## Confucius

> Gonna try to finish insane wall 3.
> Will Blizzard give me a WoD beta key?


Probably but not until a few weeks before release! 

Will you return to WoW for WoD if you don't currently play?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I currently play. Well, I explore, never really "play"... so yes, because WoD will return me to actual PvE.

PvE or PvP?

----------


## Dovah

PVE i suck at PVP.
What was your favorite WoW expansion?

----------


## Confucius

> PVE i suck at PVP.
> What was your favorite WoW expansion?


The one I was most excited for was Mists of Pandaria because of pandas but I also stopped playing during it and never did any pve in it. So probably wrath of the lich king because that's the first expansion I actually joined a guild and did raids and arena and stuff, the other two I mostly just played with my brother alone. 

What's your favorite type of tea?

----------


## Dante

> The one I was most excited for was Mists of Pandaria because of pandas but I also stopped playing during it and never did any pve in it. So probably wrath of the lich king because that's the first expansion I actually joined a guild and did raids and arena and stuff, the other two I mostly just played with my brother alone. 
> 
> What's your favorite type of tea?


I believe it was mango tea with a lot of sugar, might be mistaken though. I ran out of it a long time ago and have yet not found it again. </3
Who is your favorite panda?

----------


## azix

I didn't even start a single one. I don't like them as well as MoP in total.

What is the /played time on your main char? In total an on the current lvl.

----------


## WizardTrokair

I'll look to confirm when I get home, but somewhere in the range of 256 days played, 33 days on current level. Of course that doesn't take into account played time while "offline", which would add quite a few more hours to the total.

What is your favorite class in WoW?

----------


## Dovah

Mage for exploring and lock for PVE.
Who will ask the next question?

----------


## eseer

Druid for PVE and Exploring...!

----------


## WizardTrokair

Apparently I will ask the next question.
What are your plans for the 4th?

----------


## azix

I'm going to think about what I could do spontaneous.

Putin or Obama?

----------


## Satori

Gandhi. 

Should people care more about doing the right thing, or doing things right?

----------


## azix

when politics/lobbyists/law tell you whats right: no 
ethical: probably yes

would you legalize it?

----------


## Confucius

> when politics/lobbyists/law tell you whats right: no 
> ethical: probably yes
> 
> would you legalize it?


Legalize what? Whenever I take political ideology tests I get so far left as to be an anarchist communist although I don't really see myself as this. So probably as long as it's not something like murder or hurting other people. 

What's your favorite album of the year so far?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Either Moodymann's self-titled album, or Mr Scruff's "Friendly Bacteria".

Are you familiar with Moodymann?

----------


## azix

Ahh I thought it would be so obvious. I think in countries where people don't talk english that often, everybody knows what is meant when sb says "ligalize it" :P

Well most of the time I listen to oldschool hiphop like Cypress Hill (maybe now you understood what I meant with "ligalize it"  :Big Grin: ). But I think the new Album of Egotronic (german electropunk) "Die Natur ist dein Feind" ("Nature is your enemie") is great, tho. Also I like Uppermost's new Album Evolution.

How did I overlook, that this was already answered...

However, no I'm not fimilar with him. But as I just looked him up on google, he is a techno-producer. I'll give it a listen later on :-)

When did you first consume alcohol?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I had half a beer when I was about 12 at a friend's house. Got tipsy and went home. Not very eventful.
You mention above that Moodymann is a "techno" producer, but he also makes great house music and even funk. 
My favorite track off the new album is a funk track where he collaborated with the originator, George Clinton. It is linked below... what do you think of it?

www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQGMKN-Dp9s

----------


## azix

That story really was lame, still you did remember! I'd love to have a similar memory  :Smile: 

Just listened to the track and I actually really like it! But that picture is so damn creepy, he should probably switch to another hairdresser.

Do you like Manu Chao - or do you even know him?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I do not know him.
Will everybody have fun tonight... or will they wang chung tonight?

----------


## Dovah

I am having no fun at the moment because I just messed up the jump to the portal in Ulduar..  :Frown:  
Gillijim's isle or the Island of Doctor Lapidis?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Island of Doctor Lapidis.
Cream cheese or sour cream?

----------


## Dovah

Sour cream on potatoes and cream cheese on bagels.
Have you explored alpha WoW? If you have what is your favorite part?

----------


## Nevodark

Sadly i haven't  :Frown:  my exploration in wow has been very very limited heh, i would like to try some though at some point.

Do any of you play DarkSouls/DS2

----------


## Dovah

I have never played a Dark Souls game and after watching Dante die 50+ times in an hour I dont really want to..
who is your favorite npc in any video game?

----------


## Confucius

> I have never played a Dark Souls game and after watching Dante die 50+ times in an hour I dont really want to..
> who is your favorite npc in any video game?


I don't really form connections to npcs in video games and haven't really thought about this question before at all. Probably lorewalker cho because he's a panda and is very nice. Or Bowser because he's also really nice and a cool turtle (bowser is the good guy). 

What's your favorite album of the year so far?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Having listened to the Moodymann album in more depth... I revise my answer above.
Album of the year is definitely Mr. Scruff - Friendly Bacteria.
https://soundcloud.com/mr-scruff/friendly-bacteria 

Will I get the opportunity to play records with my buddy after we do the tuxedo fitting this Saturday?

----------


## Confucius

> Having listened to the Moodymann album in more depth... I revise my answer above.
> Album of the year is definitely Mr. Scruff - Friendly Bacteria.
> https://soundcloud.com/mr-scruff/friendly-bacteria 
> 
> Will I get the opportunity to play records with my buddy after we do the tuxedo fitting this Saturday?


Probably!

How many hours per week do you exercise?

----------


## WizardTrokair

None. At least I don't do any 'formal' exercising... meaning I don't go to a gym, or wake up and do sit-ups or jog or anything like that.
I am, however, active. I don't own a car and basically walk everywhere, and I have a very fast walk. I'm hyper. I take stairs 2-at-a-time every time, and have stairs both at my home and office. And I'm blessed with a decent metabolism. So what I lack in proper exercise I somewhat make up for with luck and lifestyle.

How many cups of coffee do you average by 12 noon?

----------


## Dovah

Zero.
Wildstar or WoW?

----------


## WizardTrokair

WoW.
Any plans for the weekend?

----------


## Confucius

> WoW.
> Any plans for the weekend?


Not that I know of. 

What type of phone do you have?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*iphone 5s

which game do ya think is the most popular atm?*

----------


## Synrithh

Hard for me to answer, since I don't game that much anymore, just some CS:GO. But i'll say wow, doesn't it still have most subscribers right?

What's more important for you when watching a movie, the sound quality(gotta have that 5.1 sound) or the picture quality? Personally I like when the sound quality is better.

----------


## Confucius

> Hard for me to answer, since I don't game that much anymore, just some CS:GO. But i'll say wow, doesn't it still have most subscribers right?
> 
> What's more important for you when watching a movie, the sound quality(gotta have that 5.1 sound) or the picture quality? Personally I like when the sound quality is better.


I have moderate audiophile equipment but when it comes to movies I care about picture quality much more than sound. I can't think of many movies where hearing stuff is more important than seeing to me. If I want to hear some cool audio I'll listen to my FLAC or vinyl music. 

What's your favorite candy?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I don't know if I'd say it is my _favorite_... but I am quite partial to a PayDay candy bar.

What do you specifically like (or dislike) about pandas?

----------


## Confucius

> I don't know if I'd say it is my _favorite_... but I am quite partial to a PayDay candy bar.
> 
> What do you specifically like (or dislike) about pandas?


Everything. 

Would you get a 15.6" or 13.3" laptop?

----------


## Dante

> Everything. 
> 
> Would you get a 15.6" or 13.3" laptop?


15.6 one for sure, but tbh I like hybrid tablet/laptop's more, for example the microsoft surface. 
If Amazon were to send you two items by mistake, when you only ordered one, would you keep it or send it back? (100usd+ item)

----------


## Yukka

> 15.6 one for sure, but tbh I like hybrid tablet/laptop's more, for example the microsoft surface. 
> If Amazon were to send you two items by mistake, when you only ordered one, would you keep it or send it back? (100usd+ item)


Probably won't believe me, but I'd call them up and let them know about their mistake and return it, unless they tell me I can keep it.

Cat or dog?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Cat.
When was the last time you changed a lightbulb?

----------


## Confucius

> Cat.
> When was the last time you changed a lightbulb?


I have a lot of burnt out lights in my room that I need to change so probably like 9+ months. 

Do you think Titan will retain the same player base as WoW or that WoW will remain larger even after its release?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I just don't think so. Nothing has been able to come close to WoW, player-base/subscription wise. So many things have been touted as the "WoW Killer" only to fall flat. Titan will be new and fresh, for sure... but not the game changer needed to usurp The King that is World of Warcraft.

Will you play Titan?

----------


## Dovah

I dont know. Titan could be warcraft 4 for all we know. They havent told us much about it and its too early to decide if I would play it or not.
What genre do you think Titan will be?

----------


## Confucius

> I dont know. Titan could be warcraft 4 for all we know. They havent told us much about it and its too early to decide if I would play it or not.
> What genre do you think Titan will be?


I think blizzard said it's more science fiction and will involve time traveling to different eras. I don't remember exactly where I read this though but I think it was from this site. 

When do you think titan will be released?

----------


## WizardTrokair

September of 2016.

What do you think of Mr Scruff's tune with Dennis Jones called "Thought To The Meaning"?

----------


## Remus3

not really a fan, bit slow for my tastes.

did you ever think you'd still be here years ago?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I didn't think WoW interest would last this long, personally or publicly, so no. Figured there wouldn't be a "here" to be at by this point.

Did you know my username was "grue" when I first joined this site?

----------


## Confucius

> I didn't think WoW interest would last this long, personally or publicly, so no. Figured there wouldn't be a "here" to be at by this point.
> 
> Did you know my username was "grue" when I first joined this site?


Nope.

Did you know mine was hapkidomaster?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I did not.

Are you familiar with the grue (from Zork)?

----------


## Confucius

> I did not.
> 
> Are you familiar with the grue (from Zork)?


Yes. I've only played the game once though.

Should I let my mattress gas out for another night (memory foam) and sleep on the floor again or sleep on it since it's full size now and doesn't emit an odor? (instructions said 48 hours, it's been 24)

----------


## WizardTrokair

If I were me I wouldn't worry about it, as I've done so much crap to my body a bit of memory foam fumes couldn't hurt.
But if I were you... well, instructions are there for a reason and you seem to have most of your brain cells still, I'd give it another night.

What do you think of this tune from the '80s?

----------


## Khorium

Almost sounds like a 70's song, but it's not bad.

What is the strangest thing you've ever seen in wow?

----------


## WizardTrokair

That is a tough one! Strange is such a relative term. Most of what I've seen, as I am primarily an explorer of WoW, would be considered strange by most... but is fairly mundane to me because I expect to see such things when I'm exploring. Therefore I will go with something non-exploration. The strangest thing I ever saw was when everyone was blocking the portals out of Shattrath with their big mounts and GMs appeared on the scene to start fixing it. One and only time I saw GMs floating around commanding things and making people move with their mystic powers. Strange to my eyes!

Have you ever seen "writing" in WoW that was not intended to be seen by the casual player? What I mean are things like the "HELP" on top of the mountain (before flight in Azeroth), or the "Replace this with Mantid House03" in Siege of Niuzao Temple, or even "Chow is my Love Monkey" via model editing. Ever see any strange WoW writings?

----------


## Dovah

I've seen alot, Theres MANTID in gate of the setting sun, I've also seen Replace this with Mantid House03. And some others which I cant remember.
Does the smiley face under karazhan count as writing?

----------


## Elektropop

The verdict has arrived.
It does not.

~

If you had the power to once, and only once, learn a new language instantly, which one would you pick?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Chinese, because at the rate the US and Europe are going into debt they are surely going to be our supreme overlords within my lifetime.

Star Trek or Star Wars?

----------


## Confucius

> Chinese, because at the rate the US and Europe are going into debt they are surely going to be our supreme overlords within my lifetime.
> 
> Star Trek or Star Wars?


Star Wars but both are good, Star Wars Galaxies is just my favorite game of all time. 

Do you like mexican chocolate ice cream?

----------


## Nevodark

> Star Wars but both are good, Star Wars Galaxies is just my favorite game of all time. 
> 
> Do you like mexican chocolate ice cream?


I honestly have no idea what that is O-o. I would probably still eat it though.

Whats a good way for me to start contributing to OC again? ^^

----------


## Remus3

big boobs. 10 char.

how to best get rich.

----------


## Nevodark

> how to best get rich.


Rob a bank and then sell your body on craigslist


What harry potter is the best harry potter? And which Korea is best Korea




> big boobs.

----------


## WizardTrokair

The one where he ****s horses, Equus I think it is called. And South Korea.

Do you like house music?

----------


## Nevodark

yes and trap music ^^

do you play league of legends at all?

----------


## Harambeqt

> yes and trap music ^^
> 
> do you play league of legends at all?


Played from -09 to -12, got tired of stupid updates and low brain activity on the developer side.
--

You got a PS4?

----------


## Nevodark

Nope I belive people who play mainly consoles are filthy peasents ;> 

Are YOU a filthy peasent?!

----------


## WizardTrokair

I am not. The last console I played was the regular (not Super) Nintendo Entertainment System.

Do you have an emulator for the Nintendo Entertainment System on your computer?

----------


## panasonic

No I do not i have an actual NES hooked up to my tv.

What countries have you been to?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I have been to the USA (I live here) and Jamaica. That's it.

What is your favorite original NES game?

----------


## Remus3

Never played, family moved too much among life choices, first console was the original playstation.
How much have you spent on your desktop hardware.

----------


## Bippy

I myself have never owned a desktop, I spent ~$2000 on a gaming laptop, however.

What kind of headphones/headset do you have?

----------


## Smitten

audio technica ath-m50 and sennheiser mm-550x for plane travel. 

If you could see any band or solo artist perform live, regardless of whether they're still around or not, who would it be?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Fela Kuti.

Do you own any music by Fela Kuti?

----------


## Confucius

No I do not. 

What's your favorite scent?

----------


## WoahDudeWhat

The smell of flowers

Whats your favorite game?

----------


## Confucius

> The smell of flowers
> 
> Whats your favorite game?


Right now I've been playing third person mmo style camera moba called SMITE a lot with my real life friends and it's a lot of fun so probably that game right now. Of all time? Probably star wars galaxies. 

:shh::shh::shh::shh::shh::shh::shh::shh::shh::shh::shh::shh::shh::shh::shh::shh: :shh::shh::shh::shh::shh::shh::shh::shh::shh:?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Because you talk all day and you don't say nothing!

What is your favorite fish (to eat)?

----------


## Confucius

> Because you talk all day and you don't say nothing!
> 
> What is your favorite fish (to eat)?


Salmon but I mostly only eat it with rice.

What time in the morning do you wake up?

----------


## WizardTrokair

5:13, with two 10-min snoozes, so up and about at 5:33AM.
What time do you typically go to bed on a work/school night?

----------


## Confucius

> 5:13, with two 10-min snoozes, so up and about at 5:33AM.
> What time do you typically go to bed on a work/school night?


Around 10 or 11 and wake up sometime between 6 and 7 am. 

What's your favorite dessert?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Always hard to name my "favorite" anything, as it changes with the wind... but boy, I would kill for some of those puffy-ass store-bought anginettes I used to find in the supermarket.

Ever have anginettes?

----------


## JD

I have never had anginettes but they look pretty awesome.

After the phone you currently have, which one will you buy?

----------


## Dante

> I have never had anginettes but they look pretty awesome.
> 
> After the phone you currently have, which one will you buy?


iPhone 4, and I'm getting a Nexus 5 soon-ish.

----------


## WizardTrokair

Dante, you need to ask a question to keep the thread going!
Why didn't Dante ask a question?

----------


## Khorium

He was too obsessed with the answer he gave.

Have you seen how big the underwater area in Swamp of Sorrows is?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Well of course! The Sunken Temple in the Swamp of Sorrows is... well um... sunken! \
So they need enough water to at least cover the majority of the temple. Deep lake!

Ever been to the un-instanced Sunken Temple area that is behind where the old dungeon portal used to exist?

----------


## Khorium

I did a Far Sight Exploration there once... I even think I posted some of the pics here.

Have you ever seen how far out into the ocean you can go in Swamp of Sorrows? All that space and just a few scattered NPCs... I was underwater using the Silversnap Swim Tonic you get in Bogpaddle.

----------


## WizardTrokair

Oh, the _ocean_... no, no I have not! Especially since I'm sure the coastline changed a bit when the Cataclysm hit. I guess I'm due for a visit! Thanks for the tip.

And as for the Far Sight exploration... let me take you to the real thing sometime! 
Far Sight is nice, but it is no comparison to actually standing there, right?

----------


## Confucius

Yes. 

What's your favorite flavor of poptarts?

----------


## Bippy

Chocolate Peanut butter

How long ago did you first post on this thread? Roughly..

----------


## Strangletusk

Only about a year ago or so I think. I was late to this particular party and I keep ducking out of it to go to other ones. I can't help it, I'm just such a social butterfly like that.

Hypothetically speaking, if you had to choose between only eating, or only drinking, which would you choose?

----------


## Khorium

Eating, as you can get plenty of liquids from the right type of sustenance.

What are you eating under there?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Underwear.
Have you ever eaten (edible) underwear?

----------


## Confucius

> Underwear.
> Have you ever eaten (edible) underwear?


No, I didn't even know that was a thing?

What takes up the most space in your room?

----------


## WizardTrokair

My bed.

Are you in any wedding parties this year?

----------


## Khorium

No.

What's a better question:
What? or See what I did there?

----------


## WizardTrokair

What?
What is for lunch today?

----------


## Cheengle

I had children / sausage for lunch today.
What is your favorite game of all time?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Hide the salami.
Do you surf the internet when you're supposed to be working / at school?

----------


## Cheengle

Of course, all the time.
What is the worst thing about WoW?

----------


## Confucius

> Of course, all the time.
> What is the worst thing about WoW?


It's so boring to me now that I quit.

When will they bring back the mmowned panda?

----------


## Khorium

I don't know, but it would be nice. Maybe you can put it in the suggestions.

What is the strangest thing you've ever seen in wow?

----------


## Laykith

> I don't know, but it would be nice. Maybe you can put it in the suggestions.
> 
> What is the strangest thing you've ever seen in wow?


Khorium Ore.

What exploration thread is the most impressive in your opinion?

----------


## The Devil

getting higher i like the sound of it plus some of the shots are awesome

what game you on now?

----------


## eSko

Hearthstone and Diablo.

Do you like Rainbows?

----------


## Sephiroth

> Hearthstone and Diablo.
> 
> Do you like Rainbows?


Only of the double variety.

Do you have a PS4, and if so will you be my friend ?

----------


## Confucius

> Only of the double variety.
> 
> Do you have a PS4, and if so will you be my friend ?


No I don't but I will be your friend  :Smile: . 

What are you most afraid of?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Failing others.

What are you listening to right now?

----------


## JD

listening to/watching Key & Peele!

What time do you normally get up at?

----------


## WizardTrokair

> 5:13, with two 10-min snoozes, so up and about at 5:33AM.


What did you eat for lunch today?

----------


## Confucius

> What did you eat for lunch today?


I guess this breakfast also counts for lunch because I didn't wake up until 1. Pretzels with cheese and turkey. 

What's your favorite type of cheese?

----------


## Cheengle

Ehh, probs parmesan
What is your favorite race music? Like the Night Elf music or the Orcs, ect.

----------


## Confucius

> Ehh, probs parmesan
> What is your favorite race music? Like the Night Elf music or the Orcs, ect.


Tauren or Pandaren. Probably Tauren. 

How often do you have nightmares?

----------


## Cheengle

rarely I have nightmares. Usually only when I see a horror movie or something.

What is the most money you've spent in 1 spending?

----------


## Confucius

> rarely I have nightmares. Usually only when I see a horror movie or something.
> 
> What is the most money you've spent in 1 spending?


$500 on my headphones + amp and dac. I don't really spend that much money nor have that much personal money to spend. 

How many words per minute can you type?

----------


## Cheengle

If I really try, I can type 150-160 words a minute, but that is typing very fast. I usually type like around 120-125 words a minute. 

How do you link your skype name? Here, let me explain.

url=skype:skypenamehere?chat][img]http://mystatus.skype.com/smallclassic/skypenamehere.png[/img[/url 

Where it says to put "skypenamehere" I put my skype name which my skype is [email protected] and I put it there and it never works. Am I doing something wrong? I edited the link a bit so it wouldn't add a picture that says I'm offline.

----------


## Khorium

> If I really try, I can type 150-160 words a minute, but that is typing very fast. I usually type like around 120-125 words a minute. 
> 
> How do you link your skype name? Here, let me explain.
> 
> url=skype:skypenamehere?chat][img]http://mystatus.skype.com/smallclassic/skypenamehere.png[/img[/url 
> 
> Where it says to put "skypenamehere" I put my skype name which my skype is [email protected] and I put it there and it never works. Am I doing something wrong? I edited the link a bit so it wouldn't add a picture that says I'm offline.


Try this:
[ URL="skype:[email protected]?chat"]Link Text here[ /URL]
Should come out like this:
Link Text here

Have you ever seen the Whispering Forest in Tirisfal Glades?

----------


## Cheengle

I have, yes. 

What is your least favorite thing in WoW?
ps. thanks for the help!  :Smile:

----------


## Freefall552

What I dislike most about WoW is that they've made the classes more and more similar to each other. 

What's the worst rage moment you've had in WoW?

----------


## Khorium

When one of my two accounts got hacked, was online and in the guild (they logged in and out of each character in ~45-50 seconds, couldn't log into it because they changed the password, and the password for my email, then I got disconnected, and same issue. I wanted to throw my computer through the wall.

Good news though, I got everything back within 3 days, and one of the GMs screwed up and sent everything stolen from the guild bank twice to the same character, so I ended up with 5 extra gb tabs of goods.

If you had to make a choice, would you choose to never die (no matter what else happened -end of the world, etc,) or be able to mind control people IRL (but it could backfire and they could control you)?

----------


## Strangletusk

Mind control, because you can choose to only use it sparingly if you want to. Once you're unkillable you're kinda stuck. Plus it'd be ludicrously boring after a while, you'd have to suffer all the deaths of all those you care about...the list of negatives go on.

You can invite any 6 people in the world, alive or dead, to a dinner party. Who would you pick?

----------


## Khorium

Nikolai Tesla (learn how he to make a man-made earthquake)
Albert Einstein (learn)
Marie Curie (learn)
Stephen Hawking (learn)
Aristotle (confirm existence of Atlantis)
Plato (confirm existence of Atlantis)

What would happen if you created a paradox from time-travelling?

----------


## Confucius

> Nikolai Tesla (learn how he to make a man-made earthquake)
> Albert Einstein (learn)
> Marie Curie (learn)
> Stephen Hawking (learn)
> Aristotle (confirm existence of Atlantis)
> Plato (confirm existence of Atlantis)
> 
> What would happen if you created a paradox from time-travelling?


Stephen Hawking but not the greatest physicist to ever live James Clerk Maxwell?! 

I don't know how you can create a paradox I would assume that events would just continue naturally inside a new universe from the one you left. 

Why was Neumann so smart?

----------


## Confucius

> Stephen Hawking but not the greatest physicist to ever live James Clerk Maxwell?! 
> 
> I don't know how you can create a paradox I would assume that events would just continue naturally inside a new universe from the one you left. 
> 
> Why was Neumann so smart?


Because he was.

What's the most expensive thing you can reach from your chair?

----------


## eSko

15'' Macbook Pro Retina

Are Sloths cute or scary as hell?

----------


## Confucius

> 15'' Macbook Pro Retina
> 
> Are Sloths cute or scary as hell?


Cute  :Smile: . 

What's the first thing you do after getting out of bed?

----------


## Nyuelol

I'm confused... what is sleep'?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Strangletusk

> Cute . 
> 
> What's the first thing you do after getting out of bed?


Groan loudly about my deep desire to get back into bed.

Who, out of all the people on OC, would you like most to be exhibited as a waxwork model?

----------


## Confucius

> Groan loudly about my deep desire to get back into bed.
> 
> Who, out of all the people on OC, would you like most to be exhibited as a waxwork model?


Matt

What is your favorite group of ethnic food?

----------


## Khorium

Probably Mexican, since I really like Taco Bell.

What is the very first thing you remember?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Never thought about that! Going to think about it in-depth later on... but off the top of my head I remember my grandmother giving me a shower and me not liking showers so I was crying about it. I wonder how old I would have been. 4 perhaps? Hmmm.

What is for lunch today?

----------


## Dovah

Breakfast burrito and a muffin.
What was for lunch yesterday?

----------


## Strangletusk

A banana and a pint of milk. I rarely have a large lunch.

What is your favourite spirit, and what do you have it with? (if you have it with anything at all)

----------


## WizardTrokair

I don't generally go for spirits, so I'd have to vote for Vodka...because good Vodka I can mask the taste fairly well with something mixed in (like Cranberry juice).
Although I did honeymoon in Jamaica and did enjoy the Rum there!

How often do you drink alcohol?

----------


## Strangletusk

> I don't generally go for spirits, so I'd have to vote for Vodka...because good Vodka I can mask the taste fairly well with something mixed in (like Cranberry juice).
> Although I did honeymoon in Jamaica and did enjoy the Rum there!
> 
> How often do you drink alcohol?


Fair enough - as it happens I'm a massive rum fan myself  :Smile:  Both sipping rum, and spiced rum with mixers. Love the stuff.

Probably too often. Usually 4-5 days a week, and on average 2 alcoholic drinks on those days. If I'm at uni, then the days a week decrease, but the amount vastly increases...

If you had to pick between beer, wine or cider (hard cider), which would you pick?

----------


## Cheengle

Well IMO I like wine a lot more than cider and beer. If I'm out at a bar tho I'll drink beer but at home with friends it is wine that'll be served. 

What is the best restaurant you've been too, and what was it based on? Like for example seafood, steakhouse, ect.

----------


## Khorium

Hell's Kitchen. Best meal ever. You do, however, have to get the tickets (because it's on set) from the studio.

How many times have you noticed something is the way it shouldn't be in wow, and just dismissed it as a stupid bug? (I have, a lot, like when you stand on top of a mining node and it disappears, but you're now standing on nothing, yet you don't fall down.)

----------


## WizardTrokair

42 times.

What should my wife and I do tonight? (it is her night off, we'll be home together... I'm sick of TV shows)

----------


## Strangletusk

> 42 times.
> 
> What should my wife and I do tonight? (it is her night off, we'll be home together... I'm sick of TV shows)






Couldn't resist.

----------


## Khorium

> 42 times.
> 
> What should my wife and I do tonight? (it is her night off, we'll be home together... I'm sick of TV shows)


Either go with Strangletusk's idea or take her out for a steakhouse dinner.

Do you have any screenshots of the original Southshore? (Not the one in OHB?)

----------


## Hazzbazzy

Just to add myself to this post, WizardTrokair is illuminati. Why?

WizardTrolkairs current reputation is 1068
1 0 6 8
8-(6+0)+1 = 3

A Triangle has 3 sides.
1068 / 3 = 356
3 5 6.
3+5+6 = 14




> "42 times."


42 - 14 = 28

Wizard has 248 CoreCoins. 2 + 4 + 8 = 14! Coincidence? I think not.

28 + 14 = 42.
4-2 = 1
1*3 = 3
A Triangle has 3 sides.

ILLUMINATI CONFIRMED.

----------


## WizardTrokair

Hazzy, you have an interesting theory there which I will not confirm or deny, however this thread requires you to answer the last question before asking one of your own. All hail Eris
Khorium, I used to but my hard drive died and I lost everything. I may on my photobucket, but I'll have to look.

Have you heard they're bringing back that old Southshore battle of the factions for a new upcoming BG?

----------


## Augury13

> Have you heard they're bringing back that old Southshore battle of the factions for a new upcoming BG?


Nope i quit WoW.

How do you feel about the game Puzzle Pirates?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I don't.

Do you?

----------


## Bippy

Doesn't look very fun.

Are you a redditor, a 4channer, or neither?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Neither.

Do you like slap bass?

----------


## Bippy

Yeah, I know a friend who plays slap bass.

Have you ever played the game Slap the Bag?
Slap the bag - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Confucius

> Yeah, I know a friend who plays slap bass.
> 
> Have you ever played the game Slap the Bag?
> Slap the bag - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


No, I can't drink alcohol or I might die due to my current **********s. 

Do you also agree that Telamonian Ajax is the best character in the Iliad?

----------


## JD

> No, I can't drink alcohol or I might die due to my current **********s. 
> 
> Do you also agree that Telamonian Ajax is the best character in the Iliad?



I've always quite liked Odysseus. 

How would you define happiness?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Happiness is that moment when you finally pass the idiot test.

Have you passed the idiot test?
Idiot Test.net - The Idiot Test

----------


## Confucius

No.

Hot drinks or cold drinks?

----------


## Nevodark

> No.
> 
> Hot drinks or cold drinks?


Depends how well they quench your thirst.

Whats the best way to break up with someone without upsetting them when they are borderline obsessive with you and you want out?

----------


## Confucius

> Depends how well they quench your thirst.
> 
> Whats the best way to break up with someone without upsetting them when they are borderline obsessive with you and you want out?


What type of obsessive? I'm not a good person for this advice. You can ask your therapist they can have good answers. I assume you just tell them you want to break up?

Do you think one thought at a time or more than one thought at once? One of my friends told me he can't think of multiple things at once and that seems wrong.

----------


## WizardTrokair

I think one thought at a time. If I'm thinking "of multiple things at once" then surely I'm just switching rapidly between those subjects, rather than thinking of two thoughts at one moment.

What was the last meal you ate?

----------


## Confucius

> I think one thought at a time. If I'm thinking "of multiple things at once" then surely I'm just switching rapidly between those subjects, rather than thinking of two thoughts at one moment.
> 
> What was the last meal you ate?


Not sure if it counts as a meal but I woke up after working on a paper until 4 am and ate some strawberry danish.

What are your top ten favorite albums?

----------


## Smitten

> What are your top ten favorite albums?


This is a hard question since I buy a lot of 12" and very rarely full albums, so based on what I do own:

10) Visual Audio Sensory Theater - VAST
9) Lost Alone - mind.in.a.box
8) Dancing Galaxy - Astral Projection
7) Northern Light - Covenant
6) Skywalker 1999 - Kai Tracid
5) So Tonight That I Might See - Mazzy Star
4) The Last Days of Gravity - Younger Brother
3) Coded Message: 12 - [:SITD:]
2) When Angels Die - Various Artists
1) Calling Ov The Dead - Velvet Acid Christ

When you see a band or artist live, do you prefer them to play song after song to fit as many in as possible or talk with/to the audience in-between tracks?

----------


## Cheengle

I'd prefer if the artist could perform as many songs as they could - but then keep like 5-8 minutes in the very end to interact with their audience.

What video game do you hate the most?

----------


## Confucius

> I'd prefer if the artist could perform as many songs as they could - but then keep like 5-8 minutes in the very end to interact with their audience.
> 
> What video game do you hate the most?


Binding of Isaac, my friends always say it's so great but I hate it. 

Do you like coconuts?

----------


## Nevodark

> Binding of Isaac, my friends always say it's so great but I hate it. 
> 
> Do you like coconuts?


No i actually really hate them idk why D:

Did you ever go to college and if so what did you study?

----------


## Confucius

> No i actually really hate them idk why D:
> 
> Did you ever go to college and if so what did you study?


I'm in college right now studying physics and mathematics.

Do you like going to the zoo?

----------


## Freefall552

I've actually never been to a zoo, only to a huge aquarium park. Although I enjoyed visiting the place I don't like the idea of imprisoning animals for profit. 

What do you do on a Monday night when you're bored and can't sleep?

----------


## Synrithh

I would probably just ly in my bed thinking about my life thoroughly, my goals, training, choices and the future. I find it soothing just thinking about stuff and clear things up. 

Do you work out at the gym, and if so, how much weight can you lift when you do 8 clean reps of benchpress and squat? (both in kg and lbs)

----------


## Confucius

> I would probably just ly in my bed thinking about my life thoroughly, my goals, training, choices and the future. I find it soothing just thinking about stuff and clear things up. 
> 
> Do you work out at the gym, and if so, how much weight can you lift when you do 8 clean reps of benchpress and squat? (both in kg and lbs)


No I don't.

Do you brush your teeth first thing in the morning or after you eat?

----------


## Freefall552

> No I don't.
> 
> Do you brush your teeth first thing in the morning or after you eat?


A while after breakfast.

How often do you chat in the shoutbawx?

----------


## Confucius

> A while after breakfast.
> 
> How often do you chat in the shoutbawx?


Not that often, maybe once a day sometimes not at all. Whenever I'm on the site normally. 

Do you wake up at the same time everyday or do you change your time based on what has to be done that day?

----------


## eSko

I change my time based on what has to be done that day, because I am sucker for every minute of sleep I can get.

What is your favorite book?

----------


## Confucius

> I change my time based on what has to be done that day, because I am sucker for every minute of sleep I can get.
> 
> What is your favorite book?


Pretty hard choice here. I'm going to go with _Ulysses_ but I haven't gotten around to reading _Finnegan's Wake_ yet so that may take the spot. My friends say the latter is just non sense but I liked what I read of it so far. 

What book are you reading now?

----------


## Freefall552

> Pretty hard choice here. I'm going to go with _Ulysses_ but I haven't gotten around to reading _Finnegan's Wake_ yet so that may take the spot. My friends say the latter is just non sense but I liked what I read of it so far. 
> 
> What book are you reading now?


The case of Charles Dexter Ward by H.P Lovecraft.

Is there anything you've concidered studying for some time but haven't gotten to it yet?

----------


## Confucius

> The case of Charles Dexter Ward by H.P Lovecraft.
> 
> Is there anything you've concidered studying for some time but haven't gotten to it yet?


Yeah I've been interested in learning about audio engineering and designing headphones and stuff but I haven't had much time due to my college work. 

If you had to name a building what would you name it?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I would name it George, and I would hug it and pet it and squeeze it. 
I would stroke its bill and rub its pretty feathers... Hey, wait a minute! Buildings don't have feathers and bills....

What cartoons did you watch growing up?

----------


## Freefall552

> I would name it George, and I would hug it and pet it and squeeze it. 
> I would stroke its bill and rub its pretty feathers... Hey, wait a minute! Buildings don't have feathers and bills....
> 
> What cartoons did you watch growing up?


Pokémon, Sailor Moon, Spongebob Squarepants, The Simpsons, South Park, if I did some deep thinking I'd probably come up with a lot more.  :Smile:  

What was your favorite movie at the age around ten?

----------


## WizardTrokair

The Princess Bride, Spaceballs and The Lost Boys were all firm favorites when I was 10 years old. And I could still enjoy them today!

What is one of your favorite Stevie Wonder songs?

----------


## Confucius

Living For The City, _Innervisions_ and _Songs in the Key of Life_ are his best albums in my opinion. 

Are you excited for the new david bowie album?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Another one? Damn, feels like he just released the last one! Heh, I guess I'm out of the loop.
The last one didn't excite me all that much, but I only heard snippits, never purchased it. Perhaps this one will be different. Heroes is probably my favorite album (love me some Brian Eno) but Fame gets the most plays at parties.

Are you on Facebook?

----------


## Freefall552

I was, but I deleted my account 10 months ago. I got tierd of all the people seeking self approval and uploading pictures of their meal. 

What's your favorite board game? (Don't reply unless you got one)

----------


## Confucius

> I was, but I deleted my account 10 months ago. I got tierd of all the people seeking self approval and uploading pictures of their meal. 
> 
> What's your favorite board game? (Don't reply unless you got one)


Either chess or go. I'm assuming those count. 

Have you listened to mouth sounds and do you like it? https://soundcloud.com/neilcic/mouth-sounds It's very funny.

----------


## WizardTrokair

I have not, but I will likely listen to it when I get home on your recommendation.
*edit: I didn't like Mouth Sounds. I'm typically not a fan of mash-ups and this set was no exception.

Speaking of mouth sounds... what do you think of this remix of "_Mouth_"?

----------


## Confucius

> I have not, but I will likely listen to it when I get home on your recommendation.
> *edit: I didn't like Mouth Sounds. I'm typically not a fan of mash-ups and this set was no exception.
> 
> Speaking of mouth sounds... what do you think of this remix of "_Mouth_"?


It's okay, I haven't heard the original song though. Generally I prefer more complex music with lots of sounds to follow as it's more fun to analyze. 

Do you like riding a bike?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I liked BMX style bikes when I was a kid. Jumping little ramps, popping wheelies. I imagine I would still enjoy riding one now. 
Never enjoyed 10-speed / skinny tire bikes though. Hills and distance aren't my thing!

Morning or night?

----------


## Confucius

> I liked BMX style bikes when I was a kid. Jumping little ramps, popping wheelies. I imagine I would still enjoy riding one now. 
> Never enjoyed 10-speed / skinny tire bikes though. Hills and distance aren't my thing!
> 
> Morning or night?


Morning I'm usually hungover from my anti-psychotics and very tired and night I'm normally very tired from doing homework and dealing with panic and compulsions all day. So probably afternoon when I have an hour break between classes and just listen to music, except for when I have episodes of psychosis sometimes around that time because that's not fun. Generally night I guess because I'm more stable around then probably. 

How many times a day do you wash your hands?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Probably a dozen. I wash after each bathroom break, after every meal, when I get to work in the morning, when I get home at night, after taking out the trash. So man, maybe more than a dozen. I'm a pretty paranoid hand washer.

Do you use Purell or some sort of sanitizer on your hands throughout the day?

----------


## Freefall552

No, washing too much is not healthy. You seem to wash your hands more often than a chef.

What's your thought on the Souls game series? (Demon Souls and Dark Souls)

----------


## WizardTrokair

Never heard of 'em.

How often do you get sick?

----------


## Confucius

All of the time my immune system is pretty bad. I was almost constantly sick through my child hood. Also a dozen times is not too much for hand washing! I've been washing my hands over 100+ times daily but I am also kind of going through a nervous breakdown due to OCD. 

On a scale of 1-10 how happy are you?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I'd give myself a 7. That is based on the fact that I am a glass-is-half-full kind of guy and generally upbeat and positive in nature.

Apples or oranges?

----------


## Dovah

Oranges
Do you know how to yoyo?

----------


## Confucius

> Oranges
> Do you know how to yoyo?


I know how to move it up and down but that's it. I guess I can spin it around really fast if I spin my arm or move in a circle but I don't think that's a technical skill of yoyoing. 

Who is your favorite noise artist if you listen to noise?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I do not listen to noise. And from your posts I'm guessing I am probably the opposite of you, musically... as I tend to like more simple arrangements. African drums are about as "complex" as I get.

When was the last time you changed a lightbulb (and which one was it)?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

Let's play a game, I'm sure you guys can work out how it goes:

ONE

----------


## WizardTrokair

Hazzy, in this thread you need to answer the last question asked... and then ask a question of your own!
When was the last time you changed a lightbulb (and which bulb was it)?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> Hazzy, in this thread you need to answer the last question asked... and then ask a question of your own!
> When was the last time you changed a lightbulb (and which bulb was it)?


2005, I kid you not. When was the last time you heard the word... BETAMAX?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Actually it was recently. My wife collects VHS tapes (!) and someone brought up Betamax while we were talking about it.
What do you collect?

----------


## Confucius

> Actually it was recently. My wife collects VHS tapes (!) and someone brought up Betamax while we were talking about it.
> What do you collect?


I don't really think I collect anything. The closest I guess would be tea but I drink the tea so it's not really a permanent collection! 

Do you procrastinate a lot?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> Actually it was recently. My wife collects VHS tapes (!) and someone brought up Betamax while we were talking about it.
> What do you collect?


That's a let down; I collect Pokemon Cards (They'll be worth something some day and you'll all be sorry) and I tend to like procrastinating >.>

Cats or Dogs, & why?

----------


## Nevodark

> That's a let down; I collect Pokemon Cards (They'll be worth something some day and you'll all be sorry) and I tend to like procrastinating >.>
> 
> Cats or Dogs, & why?


neither because money.

Have potatoes gone too far?

----------


## WizardTrokair

No, but someone with photoshop clearly has.

How do you like your potatoes?

----------


## eSko

Without a face.

Paste an URL you have in a tab next to this one in your browser.

----------


## Freefall552

CSGO Lounge - Marketplace, Trades, Bets

When's the last time you laughed?

----------


## Confucius

> CSGO Lounge - Marketplace, Trades, Bets
> 
> When's the last time you laughed?


Just like a few moments ago when I looked at some pictures of pandas. 

What tv show do you want to see more of?

----------


## WizardTrokair

None. TV rots your brain. I try not to watch any. I'd rather use my downtime for music.
Will this ever be the longest OwnedCore thread?

----------


## Confucius

Maybe some day this thread will be as long as the t-morph thread or the fish bot thread!

Why don't more people post in this thread anymore?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> Maybe some day this thread will be as long as the t-morph thread or the fish bot thread!
> 
> Why don't more people post in this thread anymore?


Nobody scrolls far enough down now  :Frown:

----------


## WizardTrokair

I agree.
Why didn't HazzyBazzy ask a question?

----------


## Freefall552

Because a long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away....

It was a period of civil war. Rebel
spaceships, striking from a hidden
base, had won their first victory
against the evil Galactic Empire.

During the battle, rebel spies managed
to steal secret plans to the Empire's
ultimate weapon, the DEATH STAR, an
armored space station with enough
power to destroy an entire planet.

Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents,
Princess Leia raced home aboard her
starship, custodian of the stolen plans
that can save her people and restore
freedom to the galaxy....


*What makes a Wizard?*

----------


## WizardTrokair

A combination of innate ability and tireless devotion...and a dash of luck never hurts.

Wizards traditionally have long beards, but the only one in WoW is that stupid pointed goatee.
Why won't they add a longer beard option to WoW for humans...like the Dwarves have?

----------


## Confucius

I don't know but they should. Maybe humans in azeroth just can't maintain a long beards.

How tall are you?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> I don't know but they should. Maybe humans in azeroth just can't maintain a long beards.
> 
> How tall are you?


*What makes a Wizard you ask?*
A load of dialogue boxes and some buttons & I have no idea how tall I am, tall enough.

What program do you use the most? (Non-gaming/Browser)

----------


## Confucius

> *What makes a Wizard you ask?*
> A load of dialogue boxes and some buttons.#
> 
> What program do you use the most? (Non-gaming/Browser)


Well I have realtemp running all the time and thunderbird up but probably skype if you mean active use because I talk to people on it a lot. 

What's your favorite chemical element?

----------


## Freefall552

THC

Why are you in this thread right now?

----------


## Confucius

> THC
> 
> Why are you in this thread right now?


To answer this question.

Do you like rain?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I'm not a fan. It is nice to look at, but I'd rather it not be raining.

Will you dress up for Halloween?

----------


## Dovah

> I'm not a fan. It is nice to look at, but I'd rather it not be raining.
> 
> Will you dress up for Halloween?


no
What is the spiciest thing you've ever eaten? For me its a habanero (550,000 scovilles)

----------


## Confucius

> I'm not a fan. It is nice to look at, but I'd rather it not be raining.
> 
> Will you dress up for Halloween?


No. I will be at school then the psychiatrist on Halloween. 

How do you find new music?

----------


## Confucius

> no
> What is the spiciest thing you've ever eaten? For me its a habanero (550,000 scovilles)


Woah we answered at the same time! I don't really eat spicy food but I really like Indian and Thai food so probably some sort of curry. Nothing stands out though. 

How do you find new music?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Lately all of my new music selections have come from *Mr. Scruff*... but I've droned on about him enough ITT that you probably knew that already.
His DJ sets, located at https://soundcloud.com/mr-scruff, tend to have tracklistings... and they're often 5+ hours long.
When I find a song that I like I check out discogs.com and find someone that will sell me the vinyl record.
He plays so much good (and varied) music that I've fallen into the dangerous habit of not looking elsewhere recently.

Where do YOU find new music?

----------


## Confucius

Hmm... I ask my friends about new music. I look at new releases. I put bands I don't normally listen to into spotify radio and find a lot of new bands that way that I tend to enjoy. I try to find at least a couple new albums each day I enjoy. I also look at music sites and see what's going on with different labels. Or sometimes I look at a genre I like and search for different bands in the same genre just through wikipedia. So lots of ways. 



If you had to pick a color that's not your favorite color what would it be?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> Hmm... I ask my friends about new music. I look at new releases. I put bands I don't normally listen to into spotify radio and find a lot of new bands that way that I tend to enjoy. I try to find at least a couple new albums each day I enjoy. I also look at music sites and see what's going on with different labels. Or sometimes I look at a genre I like and search for different bands in the same genre just through wikipedia. So lots of ways. 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had to pick a color that's not your favorite color what would it be?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKNxeF4KMsY
Why? Because it's red!

Omega Ruby or Alpha Sapphire?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I don't even know what that means, so I'll choose Sapphire because it is blue.

In what section of OC are you most active?

----------


## Eryx

I'm pretty active on many sections, but I spend quite a bit of time moderating trade section. My personal interest lies within the WoW exploration and exploits though because I'm a chronic cheater in computer games  :Wink: 

What is your favorite team and favorite player in National Hockey League?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Bruins, because I'm from Boston and know absolutely nothing about hockey.

What was the last televised sporting event that you watched?

----------


## Synrithh

> What was the last televised sporting event that you watched?


Sweden vs Latvia european qualifiers in handball a few hours ago!

Have you ever done something illegal that would have gotten you into jail but you got away with it?

----------


## Confucius

> Sweden vs Latvia european qualifiers in handball a few hours ago!
> 
> Have you ever done something illegal that would have gotten you into jail but you got away with it?


Technically yes but I probably wouldn't have gone to jail.

Are you doing anything for Halloween?

----------


## eSko

Yes, I am going as a sleeping person. To make the costume as realistic as possible, I will be in my bed, sleeping.

Who is your favorite superhero(ine)?

----------


## Freefall552

> Yes, I am going as a sleeping person. To make the costume as realistic as possible, I will be in my bed, sleeping.
> 
> Who is your favorite superhero(ine)?


Vladimir Putin. http://www.superputin.ru/englishski/

What's your favorite movie quote?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> Vladimir Putin. ??????? ??? ??? - ?????? ??? ??????!
> 
> What's your favorite movie quote?


I'VE WAITED FOR THIS MOMENT!




> "Holy time machine Batman! It's 1973!" "Holy pre-parkinson's it's Michael J Fox, Christopher Lloyd, Back To The Future plot rip-off device!"


Knock Knock?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I do not know who is there.
Who is there?

----------


## Freefall552

It's me, Freefall.

What is this place?

----------


## WizardTrokair

This is OwnedCore, baby.

Do you own sex toys?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

Not even gonna answer it, if I'm forced to you have to spell innocent backwards and 360 no scope an owl. (btw: No)

Whats your favourite video? Here's mine:

----------


## WizardTrokair

I'm a fan of Rejected.



Are you a member of the Silly Hats Club?

----------


## Freefall552

Nope, good movie btw!

How often do you visit Youtube?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Several times per day. I have the WizardTrokair channel to monitor, and I tend to listen to a good deal of music on YouTube as well as watch other exploration videos. Plus I just got an iPhone recently so downloaded the YouTube app.

Do you have the SoundCloud app installed on your smartphone?

----------


## Ground Zero

Yep, of course. It's where the majority of my data usage goes. 

Have you ever done anything so stupid you just stop and look at yourself in the mirror, questioning your entire life and how you managed to make it thus far?

----------


## earthFlower

No.

If the question above was a joke and I was joking too, what would I have said?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> No.
> 
> If the question above was a joke and I was joking too, what would I have said?


"Yes, I replied to this thread"  :Wink: 

If I say "It's opposite day today" on opposite day, is that the truth or a lie? It's not as straight-forward as it sounds :P

----------


## WizardTrokair

The answer to Hazzbazzy's riddle is contained within this video:



Have you ever seen The Labyrinth?

----------


## Confucius

No but I should some time because I love david bowie. 

What was the last significant thing you learned?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> No but I should some time because I love david bowie. 
> 
> What was the last significant thing you learned?


That riddle, but I'll never understand the answer xD

How does the answer work? I'm too tired to get my head around it.

----------


## WizardTrokair

One lies, one tells the truth. Let's say Certain Death is behind door A. If you ask the Liar which door Truth would say is the correct, non-death door, Liar knows that Truth would say B, and always lies, so he says Door A. If you ask Truth what Liar would say, Truth knows that Liar would lie and send you to Door A. Ergo, in either case, you pick door B, which is correct.

Do you think I'll be able to finish and upload my next big WoW video before WoD hits?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I'll answer my own question... yes I did finish, and it has been uploaded to the Exploration forum!

Do you like music with heavy bass?

----------


## Shameless

Kur, How you liking the notifications?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Shameless, you need to answer the last question before you ask your own. And KuR might not answer ITT, so you need to ask a question that anyone can answer.
KuR can turn off the notifications.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
One day this thread will be the Longest OwnedCore Thread...

So I ask again...do you like music with heavy bass?

----------


## Dovah

> Shameless, you need to answer the last question before you ask your own. And KuR might not answer ITT, so you need to ask a question that anyone can answer.
> KuR can turn off the notifications. 
> One day this thread will be the Longest OwnedCore Thread...
> 
> So I ask again...do you like music with heavy bass?


yes
Do you have Heroes of the Storm beta?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I do not.

Did you know KuRIoS, as the creator of this thread, gets a notification every time we post in it? 
(I did not, and now am conflicted on continuing until we solve this fixable issue...)

----------


## skipper1

Never thought about it. I'd imagine he get's hundreds of notifications  :Smile: 

For how many hours straight are you gonna play WoD?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> Never thought about it. I'd imagine he get's hundreds of notifications 
> 
> For how many hours straight are you gonna play WoD?


I've got 99 hours and real-life doesn't get one.

Main aims for WoD?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Main aims in the beginning will be to re-tool my toon. I need a complete overhaul in regards to button placement, spell use, learning how to play the frikkin game again, etc. I'm very rusty, having only explored for over a year now. I haven't even upgraded to WoD yet! Hopefully this is all like riding a bike.

How many hours do you work (or go to school) each week?

----------


## Confucius

Was around 40 hours of classes a week then lots of homework on top of that so around 60 hours of work total for my college but currently I'm on medical leave and won't be returning until next fall so right now 0 hours!

Why has this thread died?  :Frown:

----------


## WizardTrokair

Because people are afraid of the wrath of KuRIoS.

What do you like about Warlords of Draenor?

----------


## Synrithh

Unfortunately I don't play anymore, but from what I recently saw, heroic leap exploration is back and running  :Wink: 

Do you consider yourself an expert on anything?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I sometimes consider myself an expert on WoW exploration... but then someone will come along and smack me right off my pedestal.  :Wink: 

How long did you sleep for last night (roughly)?

----------


## Confucius

About 14 hours? I've been sleeping around 14-17 hours a day due to depression. 

What do you think about this great music video?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> About 14 hours? I've been sleeping around 14-17 hours a day due to depression. 
> 
> What do you think about this great music video?


Oh dear, I don't even know what to think...

Which direction is better: Right or Left?

----------


## WizardTrokair

The answer is left, right?

Do you feel generally more depressed in the winter months... or does season not affect your mood all that much?

----------


## tankyou

despite winter being cheerful, yes i do feel that it is more depressing strictly because of the lack of light and it always being so cold.

how many yolos can someone yolo

----------


## WizardTrokair

Only one, I think.

What is for lunch? (or if you already ate... what was for lunch?)

----------


## tankyou

2 bologna sandwitches (hue)

if chicken nuggets are shrimp. why are they called vegetables.

----------


## WizardTrokair

Because they're not.

Regarding exploration in the World of Warcraft... do you prefer instanced or world exploration?

----------


## tankyou

world exploration. 

asdsadsadawdsadsadwdsadwad12e21ewe?

----------


## WizardTrokair

42.

Ever read the "Illuminatus! Trilogy"?

----------


## tankyou

no i have not,
is it about illuminatus?

----------


## Confucius

I have no idea.

What do you think about this music video?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I think the pandas are generally cute, but the video doesn't hold my interest.

Is there anything I can do to cheer you up?

----------


## Confucius

Being on the site alone helps me feel better a lot of the time because of how good the community is. It's likely my depression will never go away because of the underlying factors but doing stuff like talking to people on this site and playing games or watching pandas helps me forget about it sometimes  :Smile: . You guys already help me out a lot. 

Do you vote?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I do. Everyone that can, should.

Will this head cold thing go away on its own... or do I actually have to visit a doctor?

----------


## Freefall552

I think it'll pass soon, I cought a cold three days ago but I'm getting better.

Do you think humans immune system will get better or worse in the next ten years? And why.

----------


## WizardTrokair

Worse... because we live in a Purell sanitized and coddled world. Kids need more eating dirt and crawling on the ground for natural antibodies, and that just ain't happenin!

Do you have children?

----------


## Sophistical

Children? 

http://files.sharenator.com/126598.jpg

If you could chose between Reddit or 4chan, which one and why?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I would have both sites crash and burn, because they seem like internet playgrounds for children.

Have you completed your holiday shopping?

----------


## Synrithh

Not yet, last final exam in two hours so havn't had the time, will solve it tomorrow though!

Do you feel like you have knowledge about other countries besides the one you live in? Like currency, false predjudice, capital city, what people really do etc..

----------


## WizardTrokair

No. I am the classic ignorant American.

In general, do you like cheese?

----------


## Dovah

I don't like cheese on its own but on stuff like burgers its good.
What is your favorite type of cheese?

----------


## Confucius

I'm really ignorant when it comes to cheese but havarti is my favorite on sandwiches, so I'm going to go with that. 

Should I get a German Shepard, Golden Retriever, or Labrador service dog?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I'm very uncomfortable around dogs. I think I would be least nervous around the Labrador.

Did you watch WoW's "Looking for Group" documentary?

----------


## Dovah

Yeah.
How long have you been exploring/exploiting/doing stuff that breaks the ToU?

----------


## Confucius

Since I joined this site so sometime mid 2007, although for the last couple years I have been playing mostly legitimately other than the rare occasion I bot or something. 

If you could only drink one drink besides water for the rest of your life what would it be (you are still allowed to drink normal water)?

----------


## Dante

> Since I joined this site so sometime mid 2007, although for the last couple years I have been playing mostly legitimately other than the rare occasion I bot or something. 
> 
> If you could only drink one drink besides water for the rest of your life what would it be (you are still allowed to drink normal water)?


Tea
What's the best gift you've ever given to someone on christmas?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I got my daughter a big-girl bed last year and she still raves about it... so that would be up there.
I think vinyl records are the best, so giving myself vinyl records each Christmas is the best gift I've ever given. :P

Will you be up late tonight assembling presents for sleeping children?

----------


## Dante

> I got my daughter a big-girl bed last year and she still raves about it... so that would be up there.
> I think vinyl records are the best, so giving myself vinyl records each Christmas is the best gift I've ever given. :P
> 
> Will you be up late tonight assembling presents for sleeping children?


Here in Sweden we celebrate christmas the 24th, so that I have already done  :Wink:  
What is classic christmas food in your country?

----------


## patwise

> Here in Sweden we celebrate christmas the 24th, so that I have already done  
> What is classic christmas food in your country?


I usually have turkey and potatoes for dinner. Then cookies later.

What is the best gift you have received for Christmas?

----------


## Confucius

Custom built sager laptop with gtx 980m 2x sli, intel i7-4910MQ, 32gb dual channel ram, 1tb Samsung 850 pro ssd, and hifi speakers  :Smile: . The 980m performs at about 80% of the desktop version and the sli of course out performs it. It will out perform my current desktop by about 2x, I will hook it up to my 1440p 96hz monitor, das keyboard, and mouse while at home and use it as a normal desktop then take it as a laptop to places to play with friends or LAN events. It's still being built but I am very excited for it. 

What was your best present?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Records...always records! 
I got this one on a 7" record for Christmas and I'm very happy with it!




Do you like it?

----------


## Freefall552

I do, it's very smooth and relaxing. It'd make a very nice hiphop beat. 

What's the most recent fish you've caught?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

Black Bass in Animal Crossing.

Have you played Fantasy Life yet?

----------


## Confucius

No, I don't know what that is. 

Did you watch the smite world championship?

----------


## Dovah

> No, I don't know what that is. 
> 
> Did you watch the smite world championship?


Nope.
Do you like Sriracha?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Answering Cashrock, since the bot did not...
I've never tried sriracha, but I like most everything, so I'd probably like it.

Would you say that you watch a lot of TV?

----------


## Confucius

No, I hardly watch any TV. 

Speakers or headphones?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> No, I hardly watch any TV. 
> 
> Speakers or headphones?


Headphones when at PC, speakers when doing other things!

Black or White?

----------


## Confucius

Both because it creates a panda!

Do you use a mouse pad?

----------


## Dovah

No.
Have you ever eaten sugar cane?

----------


## WizardTrokair

No. 
I should have when I was in Jamaica but I did not. 
At least I don't remember doing it. 
But I forget things I did sometimes.


Is it snowing tonight where you live?

----------


## Confucius

Nope, but it is going to be a high of 24f, -5c on Tuesday. It may snow over the weekend or next week  :Smile: . I'm in Kansas City atm at my parent's house.

Red Vines or Twizzlers?

----------


## Dovah

red vines
do you like taquitos?

----------


## Confucius

Yeah, they're okay. Not a lot of food I dislike. Except I really don't like spaghetti with long noddles. 

Do you like spaghetti?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I do, even with long noodles.

Have you had any days off work or school this year due to snow?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

> I do, even with long noodles.
> 
> Have you had any days off work or school this year due to snow?


*no, there's no snow in SG =x

wat do ya do when ya r bored? *

----------


## Confucius

Read books, watch gaming streams, watch netflix, read comics, play lord of the rings online, play smite, talk to my friends, listen to music, or sleep. That's pretty much all I do at the moment. 

What is your favorite dog breed?

----------


## Freefall552

Let's keep this thread alive. I'm not much of a dog person, but I think Siberian Huskey is the most beautiful dog breed. 

What do you do to keep yourself entertained during a power outage?

----------


## Confucius

Siberian Husky? Have you seen malamutes? I have one and I think they are much better  :Smile: . 

During power outage I either listen to music or read a book or go to sleep. 

What is your favorite bear?

----------


## Augury13

> What is your favorite bear?


You.

Do you know of any secrets of how to make money online? xD

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> You.
> 
> Do you know of any secrets of how to make money online? xD


Make it.

Are we there yet?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Almost.

Do you always bet on black?

----------


## Confucius

Not old enough to gamble here.

Do you use wasd or esdf?

----------


## Smitten

wasd master race. 

Do you prefer to listen to music softly or loudly?

----------


## Confucius

Umm I don't really know if the volume I listen to music is loud or not. I like it to be load enough that I can hear all the nuisances but I probably listen at a softer volume than most people because I really value my hearing and don't want to risk any damage to it. I already have tinnitus and don't really want to further it anymore. 

What program do you listen to music with?

----------


## Smitten

> What program do you listen to music with?


VLC at home mostly though my PC @ work has old Winamp.

What is your favourite film/TV genre?

----------


## Confucius

I don't think I have a favorite genre. I like things that make me laugh or think mostly. I do not watch that much television or movies though so I really can't say for sure. 

What's your favorite genre for novels?

----------


## Confucius

*why is this thread dead?*

----------


## aim46

because you asked a question about novels.

how much real $ have you earned from wow/d3?

----------


## Eryx

I earned 0,- from WoW/D3

Who's going to win the Stanley Cup Playoffs this year?

----------


## aim46

Sharks all the way! I love an underdog.
What keeps you coming back to owned core?

----------


## WizardTrokair

The people. I do the same with most message boards I'm on... visit them long after I'm done with them to speak sporadically and indirectly with the 20 or so people I like to interact with.

Do you have any plans for the weekend?

----------


## Eryx

I did, but they're cancelled since I got the cold  :Frown:  But there is plenty of good sports on TV this weekend so it means I get a lot to talk about when I get back to work on monday anyway!

What do you prefer - red of white wine, and from what country/region?

----------


## WizardTrokair

When it comes to wine I tend to go with what is flowing. I usually only drink wine at social events, and in those cases tend to drink what those around me are drinking. Very mood-based! For instance, our work's Chrismas party everyone is drinking red, so I usually prefer the red there. However if I'm home with my wife and we're just taking it easy, I find white to be much more light and refreshing. I am not up on it enough to know region. Probably California, USA though, a lot of the time.

Have you gone out to eat at a restaurant recently? Which one?

----------


## Confucius

hmm, let's see the last restaurant I went to. I think it was some chain restaurant and wasn't very good in any way. There's not really many good places here in terms of quality, except for barbeque, as I'm in Kansas City. I don't really like barbeque though.

Do you keep a journal?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*no, i do nt keep a journal

which phone model r ya using? *

----------


## Confucius

I have a Nexus 6 and I love it. 

Who is your ISP and do you like them?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*my ISP is singnet , i do like them but there's no gd promotion currently! =x

wat do ya usually do when ya r free?*

----------


## Hazzbazzy

Listen to music and play games; what is love?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Don't hurt me.

What genre of music is currently moving you most?

----------


## Confucius

Mostly Lo-Fi heavy on instrumentals. I've recently started using last.fm and scrobbling all the music I listen to from google play and musicbee to it so that I can track my listening habits and stuff. 

Do you use last.fm?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*no, i dun use last.fm.

wat is a gd game to play nw? *

----------


## WizardTrokair

Temple Run 2. Not that it is a new game, but I think it is a good game and I play it often to kill time.

Do you pay for mp3s?

----------


## Confucius

I only pay for FLAC, otherwise I just listen through google music 320 kbps. 

Did you get banned?

----------


## FastRsGold.com

No 

How much wood would a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?

----------


## WizardTrokair

About 700 pounds (320 kg) on a good day, with the wind at his back.

Have you ever read the book "Who Moved My Cheese"?

----------


## Confucius

Nope. 

If you are really hungry and have to eat only a food that starts in an 'X', what do you eat?

----------


## Kenneth

> Nope. 
> 
> If you are really hungry and have to eat only a food that starts in an 'X', what do you eat?


xmas cookies ???? o.O 

What game can you see being the next big game?

----------


## Confucius

I think the new star wars battlefront will sell really well. I doubt any mmorpgs are going to become very big again since the shift seems to be going towards quick missions and games where there's no huge entry barrier. 

What's your favorite thing that starts with a y?

----------


## aim46

Yawning?

Have you ever botted and how many times were you suspended/banned?

----------


## Confucius

Yes, there were times when I botted 24 hours a day for more than week. I have never been banned for actions of my own but I have had one account banned for letting raov test dupes on it and another one banned for letting someone test bot profiles on it (banned in recent banwave). I don't play WoW anymore so I don't really care. It's only for 6 months but I probably won't return anyway as I haven't played WoW in over a year really. 

What is your second favorite book?

----------


## MurderBurger

I have no favorite books, thus no 2nd favorite. However, one I recently read, and liked, is: Code: The Hidden Language of Computer Hardware and Software.

What's your most useless talent?

----------


## Confucius

I can perform accommodation really fast with my eye and I have 20/15 vision. 

What's the last word you thought of before reading this?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Accommodation.

What is for lunch today?

----------


## Confucius

Blueberries

What phone do you use?

----------


## Dovah

Why is the Exploration forum dead(ish)?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Mainly because it is Summer. It happens every single year once the weather gets warm... people are not sitting inside playing as much as the winter. Things go very quiet. People think WoW is dead... then we come back with a vengeance when it all cools down again. 
Although exploration itself has certainly died down as well. The RIdPEF are also not as active as they used to be. I think a large part of this is just how hard Blizzard went after exploration in WoD... the whole gig where you do something you're not supposed to and your character gets caught up, requiring a GM to free it... that really put a large dent in exploration, IMO.

Have you ever actually used one of those rotary phones (shown above) to make a phone call?

----------


## Dovah

> Mainly because it is Summer. It happens every single year once the weather gets warm... people are not sitting inside playing as much as the winter. Things go very quiet. People think WoW is dead... then we come back with a vengeance when it all cools down again. 
> Although exploration itself has certainly died down as well. The RIdPEF are also not as active as they used to be. I think a large part of this is just how hard Blizzard went after exploration in WoD... the whole gig where you do something you're not supposed to and your character gets caught up, requiring a GM to free it... that really put a large dent in exploration, IMO.
> 
> Have you ever actually used one of those rotary phones (shown above) to make a phone call?


A long time ago I found one in a box but it wasn't hooked up to the wall so I couldn't actually call anyone.
Have you ever played on a WoW private server or sandbox?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Never played on a private server, but I think I did use a sandbox once. It was like an alpha sandbox or something. I think you used it too, Cash, so you probably remember which one it is better than I would. I never did much with it. 

Any plans for Father's Day?

----------


## Dovah

> Never played on a private server, but I think I did use a sandbox once. It was like an alpha sandbox or something. I think you used it too, Cash, so you probably remember which one it is better than I would. I never did much with it. 
> 
> Any plans for Father's Day?


Nope.
Tapioca pudding or rice pudding?

----------


## Confucius

Rice pudding for sure.


Favorite type of thai food?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*green curry chicken perhaps!

wat is a gd game for botting for nw? *

----------


## Confucius

HOTS maybe I don't know but it is fun to play  :Smile: .

What is your favorite type of wood?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I'm a fan of walnut.

Do you like walnuts?

----------


## Dovah

> I'm a fan of walnut.
> 
> Do you like walnuts?


Never actually had a walnut, I love pistachios though.
Do you think Blizzard will announce the next wow expansion at gamescon or blizzcon?

----------


## Confucius

I think they will at blizzcon for sure. 

What do you hope from the next expansion?

----------


## Dovah

Some actual exploreable dungeons and some actual end game content other than raiding. All the new dungeons in wod seem to have deathlines or are just floating.. Nothing to explore

Do you own any pets?

----------


## Confucius

I have my own cat, as seen in my signature. Then my family also has 3 dogs and 1 other cat. They are a really big malamute, german shepherd/border collie mix, some mutt who is really nice and talks funny, and a big fat orange cat with long hair. 

What is something you regret purchasing?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I regret purchasing the last few months of WoW gametime. I mean, it is just that recurring $15 a month charge... but I don't play any more, so why am I still purchasing this?

Should I make a goodbye thread, or are those pointless?

----------


## Confucius

It's not pointless if you make it but it would be if it was just some random member  :Smile: 

Do you prefer ereaders or books?

----------


## Dovah

> It's not pointless if you make it but it would be if it was just some random member 
> 
> Do you prefer ereaders or books?


books

What do you put on your bagel?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I don't typically eat bagels. I mean, I would... I'm not against bagels... I just don't purchase them. I guess in the past I preferred them soaked with butter. I would eat a bagel with cream cheese, but only a very thin, light layer. And I wasn't asked this, but I also prefer books.

Ever watch celebrity roasts on Comedy Central? If yes, who tends to be one of your favorite roasters?

----------


## Confucius

I haven't watched any of them. This is the only thing I know in relation to them. 




So I guess my favorite is Gilbert Gottfried.

Is there any video maker you like to watch on youtube?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I like watching Fuse's "Crate Diggers" series. 
I don't think they're exclusively on YouTube (I think they have their own site and export to YouTube to catch additional viewers)... but I usually watch them on YouTube.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...A2B4BAA4791B0F 

(Confucius, the backing track on that Bob Saget song you linked above is by the Vengaboys... I had it on vinyl many years ago, but I'm sure I've since sold it. I used to love that fun techno stuff before I got all serious with my music.)

What was the last alcoholic drink you consumed?

----------


## Eryx

I just had a tuborg beer with my brother in law.

What is your favorite beer brand?

----------


## WizardTrokair

None. I hate all beer. It is an acquired taste, and I never acquired it.

Do you live in a van down by the river?

----------


## Confucius

I would but the mosquitoes would be too annoying. 

What is your least favorite bug?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Mosquitoes.

Did you drink orange juice today?

----------


## Confucius

No I haven't had orange juice in years. 

What is your favorite fruit?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I wouldn't say I have a favorite fruit. I don't eat a lot of fruit really, so when I do it is sort of a treat. Whether an apple, a banana, orange, strawberries, grapes... a bit of fruit now and then is nice, but I wouldn't necessarily pick one over another. I suppose if they were all on a tray in front of me, I would probably go for something soft and juicy, like a peach, banana, orange or strawberry, over harder fruits like an apple or a pear.

Do you drink water from the tap... or lean toward bottled waters?

----------


## Confucius

At my apartment I drink from the tap. At our house we have a water cooler that uses filtered water jugs and also gives perfect hot water for tea


What's your least favorite thing about your body?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I generally like my body. I would probably say my hip. When I carry very heavy things (like a box full of records), my hip will start hurting in a day or two, and then hurt for a week.

What country do you think you'd like to live in... if you couldn't live in your own?

----------


## Confucius

Either iceland or norway. Both seem like nice countries and are really beautiful to me. Or some place so far north like Svalbard or Nunavut. I don't know why but the long hours of either night or day seem very appealing to me as does the climate of being so far north. If I would have to say right this second I'd probably pick Iceland but Norway would be more realistic as the Icelandic language seems very tough to learn compared to Norway's. I would really like to explore and see the places far north sometime in my life. I do not know why but I am very appealed by them.

Do you have something you normally always eat for breakfast or does it vary?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Varies greatly. I usually don't eat breakfast. Weekends I sometimes do (I'm having a bowl of Cheerio's as I type this). Usually it is just a cup of coffee.

Have you ever shot a living thing?

----------


## Confucius

Well, I've shot a tree with a really cheap bow and arrow a lot when my brother and I would have shooting contests. With a firearm though? No. I've only shot a gun once in my life and that was with my second cousin who had lots of military training in the stuff. I was surprisingly good with my aim. I've also shot airsoft guns before, but only at things like cans. So yeah, only living then I ever shot is a tree with an arrow, not even hard enough to leave a mark because, as I said, it was a really cheap bow and arrow.

Are you good at drawing?

----------


## Kenneth

if you call good at drawing being able to sketch something without totally ****ing it up than sure! 

What is your favorite alcoholic beverage?

----------


## Thunderofnl

> if you call good at drawing being able to sketch something without totally ****ing it up than sure! 
> 
> What is your favorite alcoholic beverage?


I do not drink any alcoholic beverage. But from what I've tasted I like White Vodka mixed with Coca Cola.

What are you missing in your life?

----------


## Confucius

Most of it all comes down to a sane, non-neurotic mind. 

Do you do your minimum 30 minutes of exercise a day?

----------


## Eryx

I try my best, but not every day.

If i make an average over a month though, I'm well above that because I go for the long exercises when I get out for a run.

Whats your favorite exercise?

----------


## Confucius

Rowing on my rowing machine! I talk about it in the box all the time. It is a concept2 model D rowing machine and so great. It is good cardio and also works every muscle in my body at once. It is perfect for me because it requires no balance and is zero impact on the joints (my balance is so bad I require a cane to walk).  :Smile:  I love it so much. I even stop hearing the voices I have been hearing lately while rowing. Rowing on a rowing machine is very fun and one of the best exercises you can do! If you simply row for 45 min to 1 hour then do some push up sets you have successfully done a full body work out and cardio! Man do I love rowing! You go into a sort of trance while doing it and pulling the chain on that thing feels so good. I cannot recommend rowing enough!

Do you own a rowing machine?

----------


## Dovah

I do not. 
Did you know that Contribs+ Can change their name for free every 12 months?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I did not know that.

Where could I find a WoW private server that would allow me to explore pre patch 3.5.5?
(I miss the old days!)

----------


## Dovah

> I did not know that.
> 
> Where could I find a WoW private server that would allow me to explore pre patch 3.5.5?
> (I miss the old days!)


Well, Do you want to level there or do you want instant 80? if you don't mind leveling then you can come join me on primal!  :Big Grin:  PrimalWoW ? News but if you just want instant 80 for exploring there are a bunch of instant 80 servers like this one Eternal-Wow! • Instant 80 PvP & Blizzlike WoW Private Server You could also host your own, theres a guide for that here http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...e-3-3-5-a.html (Creating a MANGoS server and website. (3.3.5)) If you dont like any of those options check reddit! https://www.reddit.com/r/wowservers

What was the current expac when you started playing wow?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I would like instant max-level, but would consider leveling. I really want something pre 3.5.5 though... or whatever patch it was when the cap was 70. I don't want Wrath. I want Dalaran where it is supposed to be (in a bubble in SouthShore). Really I just want to go back to places like I had filmed in my "Empty Space Series". ( http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ce-series.html (<Walks Through Walls> - The "Empty Space Series"...) ). 
I started playing WoW around November of 2007. The current expac was Burning Crusade, but I did not purchase the expansion until I hit 60 on my main.

Did you explore the flat, empty spaces in the mountains of Azeroth before the Cataclysm struck?

----------


## Dovah

> I would like instant max-level, but would consider leveling. I really want something pre 3.5.5 though... or whatever patch it was when the cap was 70. I don't want Wrath. I want Dalaran where it is supposed to be (in a bubble in SouthShore). Really I just want to go back to places like I had filmed in my "Empty Space Series". ( http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ce-series.html ). 
> I started playing WoW around November of 2007. The current expac was Burning Crusade, but I did not purchase the expansion until I hit 60 on my main.
> 
> Did you explore the flat, empty spaces in the mountains of Azeroth before the Cataclysm struck?


This is an instant 70 BC server. It should have old dalaran https://www.smolderforge.com/site/

I really don't remember anything from precataclysm retail because I was pretty young. The only thing I really remember from back then is reaching IF airport on my dads account (and then he thought he was gonna be banned  :Stick Out Tongue: ) and also I remember he had downloaded a patch that changed the zeppelin to go to GM island and I didn't know about that and went to gm island and he thought he would be banned for that as well. So I probably did explore the empty spaces back then but I definitely don't remember it. I've explored them a ton on nostalrius recently though.

Would you play on a fanmade version of wow with custom quests and zones like this one? http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...expansion.html

----------


## WizardTrokair

Maybe. I don't think I'll be playing WoW again any time soon, so it's hard to say what I would or wouldn't do in the future.

Do you own a car?

----------


## Dovah

Nope. 

What was the first video game you played?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Pitfall II

Ever play Pitfall II?

----------


## Dovah

> Pitfall II
> 
> Ever play Pitfall II?


Nope

Have you ever bought or sold wow gold?

----------


## Confucius

Yes, both bought and sold. 

Do you ever chew gum?

----------


## Dovah

If a piece is offered to me I'll probably take it but I don't go out of my way to buy it because mint gum gives me headaches and I don't like any other kind

What is your favorite type of gum?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Mint gum. Trident.

Do you think the aspartame in gums is what causes some people to get headaches?
(aspartame gives my wife headaches)

----------


## Dovah

Probably.

Why is this my download speed: 

When I am paying for 50 down?  :Mad:

----------


## WizardTrokair

Perhaps there are too many devices in your house running off the wireless?

I also pay for 50 down... what program do you use to detect download speed?

----------


## Dovah

Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test is what I use and I think thats what most ISPs use

Who is your ISP?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Verizon.

Who pays for your cell phone?

----------


## Subcore

I do pay for my cell phone.
Did you think about selling a kiddney?

----------


## Confucius

No, who would want my kidney? Also cashrock don't use speedtest.net use testmy.net

Do you like the flight of the conchords tv series?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I have not heard of it.

Do you like Gonzo eating a rubber tire to the music of Flight of the Bumblebee?

----------


## Dovah

Yes

Have you played/do you plan on playing Until Dawn?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Nope, never heard of it. Trying to get away from gaming for the time being. I have my head in the sand on what's out there.

Do you have any plans for the weekend?

----------


## Dovah

I really need to get all the dust out of my computer, update my drivers stuff like that. I'd also like to get 60 on primal but it's unlikely because I'm only level 42 atm.

When was the last time you cleaned your computer?

----------


## WizardTrokair

If I had to guess... about six months ago. Probably closer to Christmas though. I'm due!

Did you know that I have long hair and a mustache, just like that "magic" guy in Dovah's signature?

----------


## Dovah

Nope

Did you know that the magic guy is the same person as my avatar?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Nope.

Did you know that I wear my hair in a ponytail the entire day, and only take it out when I put my head on the pillow to sleep?

----------


## Dovah

Nope

If blizzard released legacy servers (older expansions) would you play on them?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Probably, eventually. I miss the flat area above Un'goro Crater so bad! lol

Did you know that my birthday is tomorrow?

----------


## Dovah

I did not know that, Happy birthday! (tomorrow!)

What was the last movie you watched?

----------


## Confucius

Mission Impossible III

If you had to start reading a book that you have not read before what book would you read?

----------


## Dovah

I've never read any of the harry potter books (please dont kill me D: ) so I'd probably start that series. 

Have you ever changed your name on ownedcore and if so, what was your original name?

----------


## Confucius

Yes. Original name was hapkidomaster, then Hap-Ki-Do Master, then MIGHTY BEAR WARRIOR, but they said that was too long so then it became Confucius, then I tried Tchaikovsky and everyone went crazy so now it is Confucius again. 

Are you hungry right now?

----------


## Dovah

Nope.

What is for lunch?

----------


## WizardTrokair

A good question! Let me think about it...hmmmmm..... I guess I'm leaning toward two hot dogs.... but we'll see!

Do you ever flush the toilet before you've finished urinating?

----------


## Dovah

Nope

Do you know anything about MySQL?

----------


## Confucius

Yes, I got most of my reputation from emulation and mysql is a big part of that stuff. 

Do you like yogurt?

----------


## Dovah

It depends on the kind and what I have with it. (Fruit,granola ect)

What was the first thread you ever started on ownedcore?

----------


## Confucius

It was a thread about cheat engine. It was a repost (obviously), and Matt infracted me 2 points for it. Great start to the site lol. 

Have you ever donated to anything?

----------


## Dovah

Any clothes that I no longer wear / dont fit me I donate. I also donate any books that I'm done reading and canned food to food shelves. 

Headphones or speakers?

----------


## Confucius

I've been using speakers more often but headphones are superior in my opinion. 


Light or Dark Roast Coffee?

----------


## Dovah

I would take tea over both of them but If I had to choose I would choose light probably.

What made you join Ownedcore?

----------


## Confucius

I started playing WoW back when I was 10 then I wanted to find out if you could run your own server, as my internet was horrible, and I wanted more control over the game. So I joined when I was 11 back in 2007 and begun to teach myself programming through wow emulation. Even though I haven't played wow seriously in a couple years I have always remained on this site because of the great community. Often, I remember old members of the site whom I have not talked to in years but their friendship is still a great value to me. It does make me sad sometimes how many members I have not seen in so long, even on skype...

Do you like skype or do you miss windows live messenger and aim days?

----------


## Dovah

I don't mind skype.

Do you get headaches often?

----------


## Confucius

Yes, very often, probably for many reasons. 

Do you have good posture?

----------


## Dovah

Nope. I have horrible posture

Do you have any siblings?

----------


## Confucius

Yes, two sisters and one brother. My brother is only normal one out of all of us; he does not have any mental illness. My elder sister has Bipolar I and is very much insane but has finally recognized it and seeks treatment. My younger sister has Borderline Personality Disorder and thinks everything is fine with her but she is very mean and manipulative and very far behind in her school life. My younger brother is normal 15 year old who plays video games and also he exercises each day. He has no mental illness and is around somewhat above average intelligence. My elder sister has the same IQ as mine, which is in the 99.99th percentile (though I doubt it is still so high, as she has not been tested since she was a child and does not seem so smart. She also used to use a lot of drugs and she abuses alcohol). My younger sister my parents claim is smart but she seems average intelligence to me, but she is very manipulative, for some reason I can see right through it but my parents cannot. Both my sisters have stolen a lot from my parents and costed them a lot of money and have had troubles with the law but luckily have not been committed of crime because they were declared not mentally fit during their actions.

Did you read all of what I just wrote? It is a lot more than I expected to.

----------


## Dovah

Yes.

What is your favorite food?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Favorite food? That's crazy talk! There are just too many foods to choose from. I like them all! I suppose I am partial to mashed potatoes. 

What was the last illegal substance you used recreationally?

----------


## Confucius

Never have used any. Too afraid of what it would do given my mental state.

What is your favorite font?

----------


## Dovah

Comic Sans of course! (Honestly though I prefer just this default font I don't like using fancy fonts)

Smooth or crunchy peanut butter?

----------


## Confucius

It depends, generally smooth because I don't like the peanuts to scrap my mouth.

Do you like sandwiches with or without sauce?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Being from America, I never have sandwiches with "sauce". We don't even know what that means over here. Like an open face turkey sandwich with gravy... or a French dip roast beef sandwich with that Au Jus sauce? Both of those are delicious, but something I don't see often. I like my sandwiches with heavy mayonnaise, generally.

So... what's for lunch today?

----------


## Dovah

Salami sandwich with swiss cheese, some of that mac and cheese with like vegetables and stuff that you get at the deli and a can of mtn dew. 

Any good tv shows I should watch?

----------


## WizardTrokair

You should watch Sex, Drugs and Rock & Roll with Dennis Leary. It isn't really "good"... but I'm watching it with my wife because together we like that sort of thing.

What brand & flavor of gum do you prefer?

----------


## Dovah

I don't chew gum often but I prefer mint gum, I don't really know any brand names other than trident so I'll say that. Mint gum trident brand.

Do you chew gum often?

----------


## Confucius

Not really, when I do it's orbit peppermint gum. 

When you sit in a chair do you use anything like a pillow to support your neck?

----------


## Dovah

I don't, I usually sit up straight when playing games so my back isn't touching the chair.

Pepsi or Coke?

----------


## Confucius

Coke but I don't really drink soda. Pepsi tastes more vanilla to me and Coke kind of has a cinnamon taste and is more harsh.

I see you viewing the thread right now, do you see me?

----------


## Dovah

I did see you but I left the thread before you posted. 

Any other forums you browse? (Mmo-c, ridpef ect?)

----------


## WizardTrokair

Yes. DJ History (which is about to expire), and Death By Grunto (which is private).

What is for lunch today?

----------


## Confucius

Well it's lunch time but I just woke up. A granola bar, honey and oats. I don't really eat much besides yogurt and granola bars these days.

Glossy or matte screens?

----------


## Dovah

> Well it's lunch time but I just woke up. A granola bar, honey and oats. I don't really eat much besides yogurt and granola bars these days.
> 
> Glossy or matte screens?


Glossy

Whats your favorite type of granola bar? (Like the ones with peanut butter or fruit or just regular?)

----------


## Confucius

All sorts, I really like naked granola bars though. 

I like black bean burger more than beef burger, what about you?

----------


## Dovah

> All sorts, I really like naked granola bars though. 
> 
> I like black bean burger more than beef burger, what about you?


I've never tried black bean burgers. I've had nettle burgers though (they are good!)

Ever tried a nettle burger?

----------


## WizardTrokair

No.

Where did you get all those CoreCoins?

----------


## Dovah

Confucius gave them to me and I was gonna change my name with them but apparently I can change my name for free once a year.

Ever entered into the corecoin raffle? If so have you ever won?

----------


## Confucius

Yes I play it a ton, it's how I won my 80k corecoins that have now dribbled down to the current amount due to my generous giving  :Smile: 

Greek yogurt or lowfat yogurt or fullfat yogurt?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Lowfat, I think. I don't eat yogurt much at all. When I do I want the NON-GREEK stuff with flavors like blueberry or strawberry. I think it is Yoplait. I think Greek yogurt smells like feet, and I tell everyone in my office that, since they eat Greek yogurt daily. Hey you... YOUR OFFICE SMELLS LIKE FEET AGAIN...

Do you own any expensive musical instruments or equipment?

----------


## Confucius

I have expensive listening equipment, speakers, headphones, DACs, amps, subwoofers and the such. Have some fairly expensive guitars, saxophone, drums, piano, but I can't play them because of my fine motor skills being such trash and the extreme physical pain when using fine motor skills I experience. I really wish I could though, I love music so much. 

Are you a good singer?

----------


## WizardTrokair

No...although my wife would probably say differently.

Are you going out tonight or staying in?

----------


## Dovah

Staying in

What was the last book you read?

----------


## Confucius

The Idiot was the last full novel, then Notes from Underground. I'm currently reading The Brothers Karamazov then I will be done with Dostoevsky's works and go onto Chekhov's short stories then I will read Camus  :Smile: .

Who is your favorite author?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I used to read a lot... but really haven't read much in years. Back in the day I enjoyed medieval fantasy books, so I would probably say Tolkien.

*edit: (I actually came here to ask Confucius if he had noticed the Red Panda on Mozilla's home page today...but forgot to ask)

Have you ever read Tolkien's "The Silmarillion"?

----------


## Dovah

> I used to read a lot... but really haven't read much in years. Back in the day I enjoyed medieval fantasy books, so I would probably say Tolkien.
> 
> *edit: (I actually came here to ask Confucius if he had noticed the Red Panda on Mozilla's home page today...but forgot to ask)
> 
> Have you ever read Tolkien's "The Silmarillion"?


I have not.

Have you upgraded to windows 10 yet?

----------


## Confucius

> I used to read a lot... but really haven't read much in years. Back in the day I enjoyed medieval fantasy books, so I would probably say Tolkien.
> 
> *edit: (I actually came here to ask Confucius if he had noticed the Red Panda on Mozilla's home page today...but forgot to ask)
> 
> Have you ever read Tolkien's "The Silmarillion"?


Yes I did notice the Red Panda. No, I haven't read The Silmarillion or any of Tolkien's books. 

Yes I have upgraded to windows 10.

What is your favorite type of bread to eat alone?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I don't get the luxury of eating fresh bread very often, so any warm, fresh bread would probably blow my mind. Seriously... fresh and warm... that's my favorite, lol.
(And I have also upgraded to Windows 10)

Tomorrow is my 10 year wedding anniversary. Are you married, or have you ever been?

----------


## Confucius

I have never been married, I'm only 19.  :Stick Out Tongue:  I have also never had a girlfriend or boyfriend, although I have been asked on dates. I don't think I will ever really due to my autism and social phobia and schizoid tendencies it is very hard for me to connect with people. I'll probably never get married really. If I was in a relationship I think I would be too much of a burden on the other person. Also I'm not really attracted to other people and am pretty asocial, although I do like having friends to discuss topics with. I cannot stand inane talk or I guess "chit-chat" or whatever, but I enjoy discussion on serious topics or conversational issues. 

How many close friends do you have?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I have a good handful of people that I can rely on and call at any time that I consider very close. I am blessed!

The usual question... what's for lunch?

----------


## Dovah

grilled cheese and a glass of milk (Pepperjack cheese)

Favorite type of cheese?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I'm a sucker for a year-old manchego. I like swiss on a good roast beef sandwich. Steak & cheese is good with American. Love cheese!

Do you ever perform in public in an artistic way... and if yes, what do you do?

----------


## Confucius

The only public performance I've done is at a fall festival at town here we have I did demonstrations of hapkido moves and showed off some of the more visually impressive martial art kicks there are. I did this a few times when I studied hapkido, mostly from ages 10 to 14. I started training in hapkido when I was four and got my first degree black belt when I was ten. 

Have you ever done any martial arts?

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Yes. It was fun to do but after some time and distraction I quited, mostly because of the time. Maybe one day when I've got more time on hand I would pick up either muay thai or some other offensive sport. Did Jiu Jitsu before, but since it's defensive only and can't really make your own opportunities other than waiting for the opponent to attack, I think an offensive one might also come handy. 

What is the purpose of your life?

----------


## Dovah

I don't know yet.

What do you think of the new thanks system?

----------


## [Soul Eater]

New thanks system? Don't see it. I may be blind, am not yet Tousen.

How long does it take to make plastic reach glass temperature with boiling water only? Plastic is Polystyrene and has a glass temperature of 95 to 100 degrees while boiling water got a max limit of 100 degrees.

----------


## Dovah

> New thanks system? Don't see it. I may be blind, am not yet Tousen.
> 
> How long does it take to make plastic reach glass temperature with boiling water only? Plastic is Polystyrene and has a glass temperature of 95 to 100 degrees while boiling water got a max limit of 100 degrees.


Google is your friend.

Have you played the new rainbow 6 beta?

New thanks system is here btw: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/news...tem-added.html

----------


## [Soul Eater]

I am now Tousen and can see. Don't know what rainbow 6 is, for me it sounds like a ripoff from my little pony. 6 rainbow ponies.

Why do people die if they are killed?

----------


## Laykith

> I am now Tousen and can see. Don't know what rainbow 6 is, for me it sounds like a ripoff from my little pony. 6 rainbow ponies.
> 
> Why do people die if they are killed?


Because people are weak.

What movie should I watch today?  :Wink:

----------


## Confucius

Nightcrawler. 

Why am I going deaf in one ear at a time in random intervals?

----------


## [Soul Eater]

It is your imagination and your brain is tricking you.

If God is Good and the Devil is Evil what is Man?

----------


## WizardTrokair

A combination of both. It depends on which way the wind is blowing.

Which way is the wind blowing today?

----------


## Confucius

It's all over the place. 

What type of cup do you use the most?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I drink coffee out of a plain coffee mug at work. Unless I've splurged on Dunkin Donuts, then it is in a disposable cup.
At lunch I usually drink bottled water...lately I've been refilling the same Poland Springs bottle. I throw it out weekly though.
At dinner whatever glass my wife gives me. We are pretty random about glassware / plasticware in our house, so that can be random.
In the evenings I drink hard cider from the bottle.

Is it raining today where you are in the world?

----------


## Confucius

Nope, it's nice and cool and wet outside though. I don't know why it's wet because it hasn't rained in a few days at least.

Are you excited for the new strokes album?

----------


## [Soul Eater]

I don't know about stroke other than the sensual one, so no.

What do you do when you've finished reading a sad book/story?

----------


## Confucius

Same as after any other story. I read plot summary, then read some analyses of the book, then go onto a new book.

What is the last book you read?

----------


## Dovah

Gentlemen. Not sure i'd recommend it though.

What % milk do you drink?

----------


## [Soul Eater]

I just drink milk, don't know about % or whatever.

What is your darkest secret?

----------


## Confucius

I'm not really a Panda.

Are you shocked?

----------


## Dovah

Very.

What is your favorite type of panda?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*Confucius panda! 

wat r ya doing at tis hour? *

----------


## Dovah

> *Confucius panda! 
> 
> wat r ya doing at tis hour? *


I just got home from school, eating a donut w/ a glass of milk and downloading the battlefront beta  :Big Grin: 

Are you going to play the battlefront beta?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

> I just got home from school, eating a donut w/ a glass of milk and downloading the battlefront beta 
> 
> Are you going to play the battlefront beta?


*no idea yet.

is it nice? *

----------


## [Soul Eater]

No, it's mean.

What is better, short or long hair on girls?

----------


## Confucius

Depends on face type. I think a lot of them look better with short hair, but not super short, like still have bangs at least. I think there are some people who definitely look better with long hair though. 

How tall are you or how much do you weigh?

----------


## Dovah

Around 5'10

What phone do you use?

----------


## Laykith

OnePlus One

What game are you most excited for?

----------


## Smitten

The new Doom.

What car would you own if you could own any car that ever existed?

----------


## Confucius

Google self driver car or tesla's version of it once they make one. Because I do not have a drivers license and cannot drive. 

Why do you not have a news team badge?

----------


## Smitten

Dunno. One day.

What is your favourite type of shoe

----------


## Dovah

Coffee or tea?

----------


## Laykith

Coffee all the way. 

What is your favorite type of candy?

----------


## [Soul Eater]

I hate candy. Dead candy is best candy.
Big or small female "assets" ?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*depends on overall appealing i guess!  

would ya use an iphone 6s ROSE GOLD colour?*

----------


## Confucius

I don't like iphones, but if I had to I guess.

Pancakes or waffles?

----------


## Dovah

Waffles

What is your favorite type of sandwich?

----------


## Confucius

I don't really know. I hate Italian food but I like the sandwich that is called Italian sandwich normally. I do not like having many dressings or sauces on a sandwich and prefer them pretty plain with some nice quality bread that is tough.

Do you like soft or harder bread?

----------


## Smitten

It depends what is going on the bread, but in general I prefer softer bread.

What's your favourite video game at the moment?

----------


## D3Boost

I don't play much video games but if I had to pick one, Diablo 3 would be my favorite game at the moment.

Who's the person you think of at night before falling asleep?

----------


## Confucius

Myself.

What is the weather like?

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Cold, very cold. Heck it almost feels like Mother Russia

Where to buy cheap mechanical keyboards? (€70,- max)

----------


## Confucius

I love my das keyboard model s with red switches but it was $160. So I'd get this http://www.amazon.com/CM-Storm-Quick...dp/B00AOIRCI6/ or http://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-Mecha...dp/B00UBQZPXK/


What type of switches do you prefer?

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Brown/blue switches. Or light switches.

What should I change my name to if I ever decide for a name change?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*no idea, the current one sounds nt too bad  gratz for the pink! 

wat is the next city/country tat ya would like to visit?*

----------


## Harambeqt

> *no idea, the current one sounds nt too bad  gratz for the pink! 
> 
> wat is the next city/country tat ya would like to visit?*


Russia.


WIll this ever be the longest thread on ownedcore?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*i guess it would if we work hard enough!  

wat do ya like to eat?*

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Food.

What do you like to drink?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*Tea i guess! 

wat tea do ya like?*

----------


## WizardTrokair

Mister.

Do you like disco?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*nt really a fan of those.

wat is the last game tat ya played/currently playing?*

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Osu!

https://osu.ppy.sh link for those that are interested in it. It's a rhythm game that's comparable with guitar hero only more fun and way more difficult.

What would be your opening sentence if you want to impress a girl?

----------


## Confucius

> Osu!
> 
> https://osu.ppy.sh link for those that are interested in it. It's a rhythm game that's comparable with guitar hero only more fun and way more difficult.
> 
> What would be your opening sentence if you want to impress a girl?


Hi, my IQ is above the 99.99th percentile, I'm schizophrenic, autistic, a schizoid, have very severe obsessive compulsions, panic disorder, agoraphobia, a few other mental and physical illnesses and have no interest in ever dating you! Also, I love pandas. 

What is your favorite color?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Blue. No, yell... auuuuuuuugh!!

Have you checked out my Halloween mix yet?
https://soundcloud.com/frantic/halloween-mix-2015

----------


## Confucius

Not yet, but I will sometime  :Smile: .

Do you like these photos of a new kitten that I just bought?

----------


## Dovah

Yeah  :Smile: 

What breed is the kitten?

----------


## Confucius

He is a ragdoll, they are the biggest bread of cat and live 18-20 years. They weigh 15-20lb and don't stop growing until 4 years of age!

What is your favorite cat breed?

----------


## sgurb

So i said it was impossible and it did happen...  :Smile: 

So as it did happen, what next ?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

> So i said it was impossible and it did happen... 
> 
> So as it did happen, what next ?


*i think tis is meant to be in the D3 xpac thread* 

*no idea abt cat breeds, but as long as it looks cute to me 

which perfume (brand model) do ya like to use?*

----------


## D3Boost

nothing specific...whatever smells good  :Smile: 

if you were given the opportunity to create your own cereal brand, what would you make it taste like?

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Something delicious, else people wouldn't buy it.

How do blind people pay for things?

----------


## Smitten

In australia, all the notes and coins are different sizes so it's easy to know what you're paying by touch. 

do you prefer warmer or cooler weather?

----------


## Confucius

Cold weather by a very large margin. 

Should I make a post or add more explanation to my signature about why I'm leaving the site?

Edit: I'm not leaving the site so instead. Do you like my new name?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*tats great!

yes prince  but i would miss the old name. 

should i try out overwatch?*

----------


## [Soul Eater]

If you can, why not?

Are parrots great pets to have?

----------


## Cowpiss1

> If you can, why not?
> 
> Are parrots great pets to have?


Don't know never had one. Guess they are quite noisy.

Which favorite Star Wars movie do you have?

----------


## Confucius

Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back!

Do you read books?

----------


## [Soul Eater]

No, only manga, which could be refered as a book but I wouldn't call it a book.

Would you wear long overcoats in the winter?

----------


## Confucius

I don't own any but if I did, yes.

Do you like the x-files?

----------


## Smitten

I haven't watched it since I was a kid, I remember enjoying it back then.

What country would you like to visit one day?

----------


## asdfx123

Australia probably.

What is your favorite song?

----------


## Smitten

Australia is pretty sweet!

Favourite song is a hard one when I have over 1TB of music that I listen to on shuffle. My favourite song changes depending on my mood and taste in music at any period of time. 

At the moment, I'd say it's probably mind.in.a.box - Into the Night

Do you like rainy days/storms?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*yes if i dun have to go out as its summer all year long here :X

wats the best news ya received from BlizzCon?*

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*yes if i dun have to go out as its summer all year long here :X

wats the best news ya received from BlizzCon?*

----------


## asdfx123

Tavern Brawl will be awesome in HS

Do you like Bananas?

----------


## Confucius

They're okay.

Do you like my new kitten? https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzJ...9iZe9GBEHMohFg

----------


## Smitten

It's the cutest damn cat I've seen in a long, long time.

Apples or Bananas?

----------


## WizardTrokair

In general, apples... but bananas have their place, too. I guess it depends on usage. I like apple pie, but banana bread.

What did you do Halloween night?

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Nothing. Don't celebrate halloween here.

Would you date the hottest chick and start a relationship with her even if she dated over a thousand men?

----------


## Sklug

The simplest answer is yes! lol Well, if I wasn't married.

Pancakes or Waffles?

----------


## Smitten

I've never had waffles so I'll have to pick pancakes by default.

Do you prefer playing games with speakers or headphones?

----------


## Dovah

Speakers, because I usually watch streams on my phone while playing games. (Unless i'm playing CS or something similar)

Have you played the new Fallout? If so what do you think of it?

----------


## hackerlol

I don't think I've posted here before.
Post.

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*Hacker answer to the question n ask question!*

----------


## hackerlol

> *Hacker answer to the question n ask question!*


oh I didn't read. That's how it works eh : 0




> Speakers, because I usually watch streams on my phone while playing games. (Unless i'm playing CS or something similar)
> 
> Have you played the new Fallout? If so what do you think of it?


I have not played Fallout. The bastard Watcher decided to give a free copy to JD and not hacker.

----------


## Confucius

You still did not ask a question hacker!

Will hackerlol ever ask a question?

----------


## hackerlol

Oh....
ok question then, Do you like cats or dogs and why?

----------


## Confucius

Yes, I like both. Because they love you and let you hold them and like to be petted. They are not annoying like humans. 

Do you prefer cat or human to be friend?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I prefer the humans... but cats are great, too. Maybe humans that keep to themselves, like cats.

Is the house that you live in mostly made up of the same sex or the opposite sex?

----------


## Opirity

no, its a sausagefest here.

Do you still play WoW or will you return in Legion?

----------


## Smitten

I log on sometimes to roleplay and that's about it. I'm very excited for Legion based on what' I've seen. I'm a big transmog whore so I'm really looking forward to farming out transmog items properly without space restrictions, so chances are I'll play.

What is your favourite snack to eat while gaming?

----------


## hackerlol

Pizza.

What quality would you appreciate the most in a woman?

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Everything.

What quality would you appreciate the most in a pizza?

----------


## Confucius

The quality of the bread and sauce probably. 


Do you need a credit card to ride this train?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*no i dun think so! 

which is the hottest game nw? *

----------


## hackerlol

Diablo 3 EU. come play with me

Which is worst?, Breast reduction surgery or breast enlargement surgery?

----------


## Confucius

Enlargement because sometimes you can make a breast too large that it explodes!

Have you ever seen something explode?

----------


## [Soul Eater]

If fireworks counts, yes.

What would you do if you know you got cancer?

----------


## asdfx123

Hm i'm not sure, depends where it is located, if it would be in my brain i probably kill myself. Not sure tho ;xd

What would you do when you find out that your girlfriend cheated on you?

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Take revenge and leave her. There is a reason why she did it in the first place.

Where will you be when diarhea strikes?

----------


## Confucius

Probably on a toilet. 

DC or Marvel?

----------


## asdfx123

> Probably on a toilet. 
> 
> DC or Marvel?


Haha made my day

Do you think "other creatures/humans" exist in the universe?

----------


## Confucius

Probably but at such a distance that their likely hood to visit us is pretty low. The universe is so big it's silly to think that there is no other intelligent life out there somewhere. 

What does your pet look like?

----------


## Confucius



----------


## hackerlol

I don't have one. 

Which is the most expensive thing you own?

----------


## Smitten

I don't think my house counts since I don't technically own it yet because of mortgage, so I'd have to say my PC.

Are you planning anything for the Christmas/New Year period, or equivalent where you live?

----------


## Dovah

> I don't think my house counts since I don't technically own it yet because of mortgage, so I'd have to say my PC.
> 
> Are you planning anything for the Christmas/New Year period, or equivalent where you live?


Nope.

What game(s) are you currently playing?

----------


## Confucius

Star Wars Battlefront, WoW a tiny bit, Marvel Heroes some, and Star Wars The Old Republic some. 

What's your favorite game right now?

----------


## Dovah

Fallout 4.

What is/was your favorite WoW expansion?

----------


## Smitten

Probably a toss up between Mists of Pandaria (so much stuff to do) and Burning Crusade (good memories, made most of my WoW friends in this expansion).

What is your idea of the ideal temperature/weather outside?

----------


## D3Boost

I tend to prefer cold weather, the closer to 0 degrees the better  :Smile: 

Pepsi or Coca-Cola?

----------


## Confucius

Coca Cola because they have polar bears!

Meat eating bears (Grizzly Bear, Polar Bear, etc) or vegetarian bears (Panda Bear, Sun Bear, Sloth Bear, etc)?

----------


## Smitten

Vegetarian Bears for sure.

What size bed do you sleep in?

----------


## Dovah

I sleep on a couch.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

What is your favorite type of cheese?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*any cheese tat is nice! 

thoughts on iphone 6s rose gold for a guy?*

----------


## [Soul Eater]

It's fabulous and would definitely show off with it.

If you would ever get kidnapped what would you do?

----------


## Smitten

Remind them how poor I am and that I can't give them anything so it's kind of pointless to kidnap me.

Do you wear shoes inside your house or do you leave them at the front door/elsewhere?

----------


## Dovah

Leave them at the door.

Did you buy the blizzcon virtual ticket this year?

----------


## Confucius

No I did not. 

What is the last thing you bought?

----------


## Smitten

What is the next thing you plan to buy?  :Wink:

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Would you wear a fursuit in public on non festive days?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*probably nt else it would become center of attraction. :X

wat is ur greatest achievement in tis year?*

----------


## Confucius

Slowly dealing with the paranoid schizophrenia I developed. 

What is your goal for the next week?

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Finishing my tutorial video on a certain mask.

Do you like disney world?

----------


## Dovah

I've never been.

What do you think of this pc?

Graphic Card 6GB NVIDIA GTX 980Ti (Might go for dual SLI)
Memory: 16GB DDR4 2400MHz (2 X 8GB) 
Motherboard: MSI Z170A Gaming M9 (Might change)
Processor: Intel Core i7 6700K Quad-Core 4.0GHz 
Operating System: MS Windows 10 Home
1TB Samsung 850 Pro Series
1TB WD Black

----------


## asdfx123

Why do you even want me to think about it, go and buy! It's insane man!!! Id love to have such a nice PC hahahahaha.

What do you eat for breakfast?

----------


## Confucius

French toast and powdered sugar. 

How fast do you type?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Fast. 60-80wpm I guess. I actually don't, know, haven't tested in years.

What do you want for Christmas?

----------


## Confucius

Some slippers! 

How many pairs of shoes do you own?

----------


## Smitten

Two. 

What was your favourite TV show as a kid?

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Digimon. 

What fetishes do you have?

----------


## Confucius

I don't have any, I'm not a shaman!

Do you keep track of your cpu temps?

----------


## asdfx123

Nope xD
What beer do you like to drink?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I don't drink beer of any kind. It is an acquired taste, and I never acquired the taste. My preferred bottled alcoholic beverage is hard cider.

Do you have any idea who asdfx123 is? 
(hint: he is Elite, but should be an Elder)

----------


## D3Boost

Jaburius? Do I win anything?

What's the best gift you ever received for Christmas?

----------


## WizardTrokair

You win nothing. 
The best gift I ever received for Christmas was the original NES in 1989.
I base that on how happy it made me at the time.

What video game RPG got you started / interested in the genre?

----------


## Confucius

Knights of the Old Republic was the first RPG I ever played and it was amazing. Then I started WoW. 

Have you played Star Wars battle front?

----------


## Dovah

> Knights of the Old Republic was the first RPG I ever played and it was amazing. Then I started WoW. 
> 
> Have you played Star Wars battle front?


I played the beta but probably won't buy the full game.

What operating system do you use?

----------


## Confucius

Windows 10 on all my pcs. 

Have you heard of soylent?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*no, wats tat? 

wat perfume do ya use?*

----------


## WizardTrokair

I am a man, I use some sort of Calvin Klein cologne, or whatever my wife buys me for Christmas. Bottle lasts me a year.

Have you ever seen the movie Soylent Green?

----------


## Confucius

I have not seen it but I have read about it. 

Do you have a set time for eating or do you eat whenever you are hungry?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

> I have not seen it but I have read about it. 
> 
> Do you have a set time for eating or do you eat whenever you are hungry?


*usually eat when hungry! 

r ya a star wars fan?*

----------


## WizardTrokair

Yes... but by "Star Wars" I mean the original three movies from the 70's. I haven't seen the recent three. I will watch The Force Awakens though (when it hits DVD).

Who is your favorite Star Wars character?

----------


## Confucius

Luke Skywalker, watched the movies many times and have read many of the expanded universe books and comics and I like how strong he is in them. I hope they don't kill him off or make him really weak in the new movies. 

What do you do when you are dizzy?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I rarely get dizzy. I'm older though, so I have to get up in the middle of the night to pee. For a while last year I was getting dizzy during that night urination, which was worrisome, but it went away. Usually my dizziness has to do with being in a standing position, so sitting or laying down typically will correct this.

Do you know anyone in the Boston area that has vinyl records they want to get rid of?

----------


## Dovah

> I rarely get dizzy. I'm older though, so I have to get up in the middle of the night to pee. For a while last year I was getting dizzy during that night urination, which was worrisome, but it went away. Usually my dizziness has to do with being in a standing position, so sitting or laying down typically will correct this.
> 
> Do you know anyone in the Boston area that has vinyl records they want to get rid of?


I only know one person who lives in Boston. He's on some website called "Ownedcore" and he thinks he's a wizard or something..  :Wink: 

What is/was your favorite subject in school?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*mother tounge/chinese or history i guess! 

hw r ya gonna spend ur xmas?*

----------


## WizardTrokair

With my wife and children. Watching them play with their new toys, and maybe purchasing a few for myself.

Have you seen the new Star Wars movie?

----------


## D3Boost

No and I don't plan to watch it, just not a Star Wars fan.

How big is your Christmas tree?

----------


## WizardTrokair

6 feet, if I had to guess. I could look it up, it is a fake tree. I know it is shorter than I am. We've had it for ages. My wife said we would get a real tree this year, and then I turned around the day after Thanksgiving and she had the fake one halfway put together. When I said, "I thought we were going real this year?", she said, "I changed my mind".

In your house, are the presents from Santa that appear under the tree Christmas morning typically wrapped, or unwrapped?

----------


## Dovah

> 6 feet, if I had to guess. I could look it up, it is a fake tree. I know it is shorter than I am. We've had it for ages. My wife said we would get a real tree this year, and then I turned around the day after Thanksgiving and she had the fake one halfway put together. When I said, "I thought we were going real this year?", she said, "I changed my mind".
> 
> In your house, are the presents from Santa that appear under the tree Christmas morning typically wrapped, or unwrapped?


We don't have a tree to put presents under but we used to and they were wrapped.

Do you have a real or a fake christmas tree?

----------


## Confucius

We have a fake 9ft tall christmas tree we've used for awhile. We used to use a real one but it was too much of a mess. We put it in our living room that has a really high ceiling (like 50 feet or something more). 

The new star wars movie is very good, I have seen it twice and once IMAX 3D, it was really worth it.

Have you seen the new star wars yet?

----------


## [Soul Eater]

No. I dont watch star wars.

Would you have a pidgeon as pet?

----------


## Confucius

No I hate birds.

What's wrong with soul eater?

----------


## Confucius

He's kookoo in the coconut! 

Light or dark roast coffee?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Medium. I don't like coffee too light (it tastes weak), but I also don't like it too dark (it tastes burnt).

What did you get for Christmas?

----------


## Confucius

A new pair of boots and lots of sweaters. 

How is your home internet setup?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I have Verizon Fios. A router thing (something like the image below) sits below my PC and is plugged into it. It spits the WiFi to the rest of the house. My daughter got an Amazon Fire tablet for Christmas, which is drawing on the bandwith, so I may have to upgrade to Fios Quantum (speed boost).




The Powerball lottery is up to 675 million (highest ever). Do you buy lottery tickets regularly? 
If not regularly... what about when the jackpot goes unusually high?

----------


## Dovah

> I have Verizon Fios. A router thing (something like the image below) sits below my PC and is plugged into it. It spits the WiFi to the rest of the house. My daughter got an Amazon Fire tablet for Christmas, which is drawing on the bandwith, so I may have to upgrade to Fios Quantum (speed boost).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Powerball lottery is up to 675 million (highest ever). Do you buy lottery tickets regularly? 
> If not regularly... what about when the jackpot goes unusually high?


I'm too young to buy lottery tickets myself and no one in my family buys them afaik.

What would you do if you won the lottery?

----------


## WizardTrokair

First I'd get a lawyer and a financial adviser.
Then I'd take care of housing for myself and my family.
I'd probably buy a shit-ton of records, and start a record label and a club night.

What is the oldest / first video game that you remember playing?

----------


## Confucius

The game catz or petz on some big beige computer we had. 

Have you listened to the new david bowie album?

----------


## Dovah

nope.

How fast do you type?

----------


## hackerlol

> nope.
> 
> How fast do you type?


35.6389 words per minute.

WHAT IS LOVE??!!!

----------


## WizardTrokair

Hacker, don't hurt me. 
And Confucius... I hadn't yet... but will obviously be listening to it ASAP... damn....legend lost! Crazy that he passed days after releasing that album.

What is your favorite David Bowie song?

----------


## Confucius

There are so many david bowie songs I love that I cannot have a favorite. Some of the ones I really like include, Time, Word on a Wing, Life on Mars?, Eight Line Poem, Slow Burn, Sound and Vision, Five Years, Up the hill backwards, lazarus, starman, and more I probably forget since I just woke up. I listen to his albums many times each day, my favorite albums of his to listen to include, hunky dory, heathen, alladin sane, low, lodger, heroes, ziggy stardust, scary monsters, blackstar, and station to station. 

Who is the first musician you started listening to whole albums and discography of?

----------


## IFoundAGlitch

First!
!!!!!

----------


## Toddler

Favorite David Bowie Song.......... It has to be "Changes"!!!
Also, WTF is happening with time. I just joined and now ive been here for 5 years... Happy to see you Wizard  :Smile:

----------


## WizardTrokair

The longer time moves forward, the faster it moves. And good to see you too, Toddler!
The first musician I started listening to whole albums and discography would be Metallica (late 80s), probably followed by Nine Inch Nails (early 90s).
It wasn't until the late 90s that my musical tastes did a 180 degree turn... from heavy metal to dance music. What a change!

What was the first song that you remember being your "favorite song"?

----------


## hackerlol

> The longer time moves forward, the faster it moves. And good to see you too, Toddler!
> The first musician I started listening to whole albums and discography would be Metallica (late 80s), probably followed by Nine Inch Nails (early 90s).
> It wasn't until the late 90s that my musical tastes did a 180 degree turn... from heavy metal to dance music. What a change!
> 
> What was the first song that you remember being your "favorite song"?


I can't remember the name but it was a local Hindi song!.

How Deep is your Love?

----------


## WizardTrokair

It is deeper than an ocean! (which is some 2015 song reference, or so I gather from Google)
... but your question makes me think of an old progressive house tune that I remember of the same name. 
Just tried googling for it but couldn't find it to share... can't remember who it was by.

What's for lunch today?

----------


## Confucius

Oatmeal and coffee it is lunch and breakfast. 

If you still play WoW what do you do for fun in it?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I no longer play WoW. If I did, I would use the game's natural glitches to explore outside of the intended boundaries... for fun! :P

Am I surrounded by pandas?

----------


## Dovah

Yes!

Did you know that Tmanowen and I have the same birthday? (today!)

----------


## WizardTrokair

I did not know that. Happy Birthday!

How old is Dovah?

----------


## Dovah

I'm 15

What keyboard do you use?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Nothing special, at work or at home. $15 special, or whatever is handy.

Are we having fun yet?

----------


## Kubiatsu

༼ ▀̿̿Ĺ̯̿̿▀̿ ̿༽

----------


## WizardTrokair

Kubiatsu, you need to answer the previous question, and then post your own!

What are your plans for the weekend?

----------


## Kubiatsu

Haha sorry I've never posted in this thread, I will most likely watch a lot of football unless any other plans come up.

My question is then, do you love or hate Marmite?

----------


## Confucius

I have never had marmite.

What games do you play?

----------


## Dovah

Lately I've been playing a lot of csgo and some blade and soul. 

Have you played Blade and Soul?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I have not played Blade of Soul.

Will you listen to my latest mix of house music?

https://soundcloud.com/frantic/dieha...vol-1-jan-2016

----------


## Mythreber

Idk.. seems sorta risky but what the hell lol! :3

If you got Aids who would you first tell?

----------


## WizardTrokair

My wife.

Have you listened to my new house mix yet?

Wizard Trokair aka DJ Frantic - Diehard Memories Vol 1 - Jan 2016

----------


## Mythreber

Sounds cool haha

Seen the movin hateful eight yet?

----------


## WizardTrokair

No. I rarely, if ever, watch movies in the theaters.

What was the last film that you saw in a movie theater?

----------


## Dovah

I don't remember because its been a long time. I planned to go see the new star wars but didn't have the money.

Will you be playing the division beta on friday?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I will not be playing the Division Beta on Friday. (I don't even know what that is)
I haven't played any contemporary games (besides WoW) really in years.
That being said... I discovered a game yesterday, and it looks so up my alley that I am obsessed with the mere thought of it!!
Because I haven't been looking for games, it went completely under my radar... even though it apparently has been years in the making.

The game is *THE WITNESS*. 

It is in the _Myst_ vein... and by that I mean you are dropped on an island and expected to solve puzzles and generally figure out what to do.
My payday is tomorrow (Friday), and I will likely be purchasing this game and playing it like a man possessed. 
Here are some "long screenshots" (aka video sweeps of the island). I find it breathtaking. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4PD0skohfM 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzNh-hdceiU 


My question.... will you be playing The Witness?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Yes, I am currently playing The Witness. Wicked game. If you like puzzles, this is just great! There's over 500+ puzzles on the island. I've solved 137 of them. I can't wait to get home tonight and play some more!

Do you ever talk to yourself?

----------


## Dovah

depends on what you consider to be talking to yourself. I don't have full conversations but sometimes I'll kind of just mumble my thoughts while I play games.

What/who got you started playing WoW?

----------


## Confucius

In the 5th grade one of my friends who was named Austin introduced me to the game. I played on the server Hyjal from vanilla to cataclysm and play on zul'jin now when I do play.

How many bald people do you know?

----------


## WizardTrokair

My brother, my dad, my uncle... many people in my family. My good buddy Joe is going bald. My good buddy Paul, too. Too many to count. For myself, I have a full head of long hair in a ponytail, so I guess I dodged that bullet.

Do you have any plans to check out or play the game The Witness?

----------


## Confucius

I have absolutely no money for games right now but maybe in the future I will if I can, it looks like an interesting game. 

What are the best free to play games?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I don't play any free games. Wait... I used to play Temple Run 2... that's free. I still play it sometimes. So Temple Run 2!

Do you like spinach?

----------


## Confucius

Yes spinach is good, just like pop-eye haha. 

Do you like oatmeal?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Yes. I even like the plain oatmeal (with a bit of sugar).

Mounds or Almond Joy?

----------


## SkillzFirez

> Yes. I even like the plain oatmeal (with a bit of sugar).
> 
> Mounds or Almond Joy?



Don't even know what you're talking about lol.

Ketchup or mayonnaise?

----------


## artemarkantos

> Don't even know what you're talking about lol.
> 
> Ketchup or mayonnaise?


Ketchunaise (My sauce  :Big Grin: )

What is your favourite dish?

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Food.

Why are traineeships frowned upon?

----------


## darkimp1

don't know

why are we alive?

----------


## WizardTrokair

To spread love.

What is love?

----------


## Dovah

Will you play superhot? (FPS, Time only moves when you do!)

----------


## WizardTrokair

I haven't played FPS games really since Wofenstein and Doom... but that looks sort of like a puzzle game... so I might give it a shot.

How long has it been since you played World of Warcraft?

----------


## Confucius

Probably about six months. I played it for like an hour a week and really didn't have any fun before that it was probably six more months since I'd played it. 

What book are you reading?

----------


## WizardTrokair

The Power by Rhonda Byrne.

Do you have anything interesting, exciting or fun planned for the weekend?

----------


## Dovah

I'll be getting homeschooling stuff all set up so I can start it when this trimester ends.

Have you ever homeschooled / been homeschooled?

----------


## Confucius

For half a year in the 2nd grade but then I went back to going to public school. For sophomore year I had a nervous breakdown and did home-bound schooling where a teacher came to the house but that was still through the public school system. Then the next two years I went to school normally. 

How many cups of coffee do you drink a day?

----------


## WizardTrokair

2-3 cups, in the morning. Third cup is occasionally decaf.

Have you seen the trailers for "No Man's Sky"? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLtmEjqzg7M

----------


## Hazzbazzy

No.

Are we there yet?

----------


## TehVoyager

without a destination defined in the equation, there is no "there". forever shall you travel.

what oldschool fps do you miss and wish a decent reboot, "capturing the original spirit", would come out for?

the correct answer is "quake one or two" :P

----------


## WizardTrokair

Doom.... and it is coming. 
(I never played Quake... but am definitely old enough to remember its release).

Is the glass half empty, or half full?

----------


## Confucius

Half full hopefully!

Do you eat cereal?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Not in the morning when I should, at least not on weekdays. I do on weekend, and sometimes in the evening when I need a snack.

Did you play any good April Fool's jokes today... or were you the subject of any?

----------


## Dante

No, I stayed home in bed the entire day today...

During your lifetime, what upset you the most?

----------


## Confucius

The first time I ever saw Dante.

What time do you go to sleep?

----------


## D3Boost

Usually at 2:00 AM.

What's the most frightening dream you've ever had?

----------


## WizardTrokair

This one where my girlfriend's mother (now my mother-in-law) removed the metal door number from our front door and tore off my face with it.

Ever play the "Doors" game?
( Doors )

----------


## Dovah

Nope, 

Ever played the game "Salt"? 

Salt

----------


## WizardTrokair

No, but it looks great... might be exactly what I need right now..... I'll probably check it out!

Are you excited for the upcoming game (by the creators of Myst)... Obduction? 

Obduction - Obduction by Cyan, Inc.

----------


## Dovah

I've never heard of it before now but It looks pretty interesting. I'll probably pick it up when it comes out.

Know of any good vanilla and / or TBC servers now that Nost is dead?

----------


## Confucius

I think the main ones are The Rebirth, PlayTBC, and Kronos, kronos is the largest and playtbc is expecting a lot when it launches. 

How many hours do you sleep a day?

----------


## Dovah

like 10-11 hours. I'm homeschooled nowadays and so I stay up till like 2 am and wake up between noon and 1pm.

How do you like your eggs?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Almost any way. Hard boiled, scrambled, omelette, over easy... eggs are delicious and versatile! 

How do you take your coffee?

----------


## Confucius

Always drink it black unless it's some flavored coffee. 

Do you like the panda in my signature?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I do. He seems to have a lot of personality.

I wonder if I should change my signature...
Do you have a favorite Wizard Trokair video?

----------


## Dovah

This one! Cause even with how much time we spent in that place you still showed somethings which I hadn't seen before. lol

What's your favorite zone in WoW?

----------


## Confucius

Thunderbluff!  :Smile:  RIP Cairne 

What is your favorite wow race?

----------


## Dovah

I've always liked Tauren ever since the first time that I logged in. Almost all my characters are humans though because I don't like many of the other ally races.

What's your favorite class in WoW?

----------


## Smitten

Take a guess.



What is your plan for the weekend?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I plan to log more of my records into the discogs website. I'm having a blast doing so, spending a lot of time with my collection and learning things about the records that I never noticed before.
https://www.discogs.com/user/DJ_Frantic/collection 

Do you like kale?

----------


## Dovah

I wont go out of my way to eat it but I don't hate it. 

Whats for lunch?

----------


## Confucius

I just ate a cliff bar, oatmeal raisin walnut. 

How much do you exercise a week?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I don't do organized exercise (like go to a gym, or jog at a certain time, things like that). 
I'm naturally energetic though. For instance, when my alarm goes off I'm out of bed and turning it off within 10 seconds, and it is on the other side of the room.
I also power-walk just about everywhere. My average gait is twice the speed of normal people. I take all stairs two-at-a-time.
I'm just generally always moving... and blessed with an unusually high metabolism... which allows me to eat just about whatever I want and not gain much weight. I do have a bit of a cider-gut though... could use some crunches maybe.  :Wink: 
I could also drink a hell of a lot more water... I barely drink any.


How many vinyl records do you own?

----------


## Smitten

I have 83 catalogued on Discogs, but I have more that I haven't put there yet. 

These are some of my personal favourites. They're not really rare, but I like them:

36 - Lithea
Drax - Drax Ltd. II
Sunday Club - Healing Dream
Unreal - Phenomenon
Cybertrax - Flexor
Encephaloïd Disturbance - Fragments
Choice / Soofle - Acid Eiffel / How Do You Plead?


What country would you really like to visit in your lifetime?

----------


## Confucius

Svalbard. 

What do you eat for breakfast?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I don't eat breakfast. Just drink coffee.

I grabbed some of my favorite Prince records tonight and mixed it into a tribute set. Will you listen to it?

https://soundcloud.com/frantic/frant...ce-tribute-mix

----------


## HunterHero

Sounds really good! I've been looking for a decent Prince mix as of lately and this is pretty damn good Wizard.

Are you interested in fashion? Or do you wear clothes to keep yourself warm?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I wear clothes to keep myself warm. When I'm in work, it is button shirt, dress pants and a tie.
Jeans and a printed tshirt when I'm not in work... same outfit for as long as I can remember.
I am particular though about what is printed on the tshirt.  :Wink: 

Do you like jazz?

----------


## Confucius

I don't go out of my way to listen to it. I like it fine but I'm not into it that much like one of my friends. 

Romantic, baroque, classical, or modern art music?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I'm not clued in enough on orchestral music to answer intelligently. I would wager a guess that all four styles have their strengths and weaknesses. Like asking me to pick between pop music or underground funk... both have their shining moments and forgettable times. I like to joke, there are only two kinds of music, good and bad.  :Wink: 

Plain yellow mustard, or spicy Dijon?

----------


## Lbniese

> I'm not clued in enough on orchestral music to answer intelligently. I would wager a guess that all four styles have their strengths and weaknesses. Like asking me to pick between pop music or underground funk... both have their shining moments and forgettable times. I like to joke, there are only two kinds of music, good and bad. 
> 
> Plain yellow mustard, or spicy Dijon?


None of them. Both ruins the taste of the food in most cases.

What about ketchup?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Yes, ketchup is great. I like it on meatloaf and burgers.
When it comes to hotdogs though... plain yellow mustard is king.

...what do you prefer on your hot dogs?

----------


## Dovah

Ever try Sriracha on your hot dogs?

----------


## HunterHero

No I haven't tried that. I can't really eat anything hot since it ruins the taste of the food for me :/ 

Have you tried remoulade though?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I have not... but I would. I like most edible things.

What is a classic rock band that you enjoy?

----------


## Confucius

Is Creedence Clearwater Revival classic rock? They have four albums I like a lot. 

What's the last TV show you watched?

----------


## Dovah

Better Call Saul

Have you ever watched Better Call Saul?

----------


## Confucius

Yes I finished all the episodes, waiting on third season now. 

Do you like chuck?

----------


## Dovah

No. I'd say why but I don't want to spoil anything.

Did you know that there is a whole subreddit dedicated to hating chuck?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I don't know what a subreddit is. I don't know Chuck or that show (except that it is a Breaking Bad spinoff/prequel... but I never watched BB, either).

I no longer play WoW, but I had to put an authentication on my stagnant account yesterday because of a hacking attempt.
Does your battle.net account (active or non) have an authenticator tied to it?

----------


## Confucius

Nope, I don't even know my battle.net password.


What time do you eat dinner?

----------


## Dovah

When I'm hungry

Whats for lunch?

----------


## Confucius

For lunch I ate sesame chicken chinese food from Hunan Garden. 

What is the name of your closest chinese restaurant called?

----------


## Dovah

:Big Grin: 

If you had infinite wealth what's the first thing you would buy?

----------


## Smitten

hackerlol's business, just to give it away to whoever his arch nemesis in the business world is.

What food would you really like to eat right now?

----------


## Dovah

Pizza. 

What is your favorite video game of all time?

----------


## Confucius

Star Wars Galaxies probably. 

Do you watch twitch streams?

----------


## Dovah

Yes

Do you play CS:GO?

----------


## Confucius

No, I am very, very, very, very, very bad at that game. 

What's the first thing you do when you wake up?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Turn my alarm clock off. It is on the other side of the room (on purpose), so I have to jump out of bed to get to it.
I typically set it (manually) for about 14 minutes later, then lay back in bed. 
I could probably set the snooze button for 14 minutes, but I like the ritual of jumping up and manually setting it.
Once that 14 minutes is up (or if it is a weekend), the first thing I do is shower. 
Like the very first thing. I wake up and immediately shower. I can't function in the morning without my morning shower.


Will you listen to my new house music DJ mix*?* 

https://soundcloud.com/frantic/frantic-quick-fix-3
(It is only eight tracks, a quick half-hour mix...)

----------


## Harambeqt

> Turn my alarm clock off. It is on the other side of the room (on purpose), so I have to jump out of bed to get to it.
> I typically set it (manually) for about 14 minutes later, then lay back in bed. 
> I could probably set the snooze button for 14 minutes, but I like the ritual of jumping up and manually setting it.
> Once that 14 minutes is up (or if it is a weekend), the first thing I do is shower. 
> Like the very first thing. I wake up and immediately shower. I can't function in the morning without my morning shower.
> 
> 
> Will you listen to my new house music DJ mix*?* 
> 
> ...


Nope.jpg but I will quote for more clicks.

Donald Trump or Kurious?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Donald Trump, baby!

Do you support Trump for the next US president?

----------


## Dovah

> Donald Trump, baby!
> 
> Do you support Trump for the next US president?


I don't really pay attention to politics as I'm too young to vote anyways.

I just got my first job working at Taco Bell.

What was your first job?

----------


## WizardTrokair

My first day of work... I worked for one day ($5 an hour, 6 hours) scraping the barnacles off the bottom of a big ship.
My first day-to-day job was a dishwasher at the now-defunct Bentley's Bar & Grille in a local suburb.

Have I made you smile today?

----------


## Dovah

Yes

Have you ever played Subnautica? http://store.steampowered.com/app/264710/

----------


## Confucius

I haven't played it but I've seen it played a lot on streams. It's not really my type of game to play but it's fun to watch. 

Should elders get a new color?

----------


## Dovah

Yes

What color would you choose for Elder?

----------


## Confucius

Bisque 


How many pushups can you do in a row?

----------


## phantom325

On a good day, 0. 

Do you think follower/sub alerts detract from the quality of a stream?

----------


## Confucius

Sub alerts are nice but I don't think follower alerts are needed. I also really dislike overlays and prefer it to just have the minimum. 

What phone do you have?

----------


## Smitten

Samsung Galaxy S6

Do you prefer ankle cut socks or normal length socks?

----------


## Delta_

Ankle cut socks for summer and normal length socks for winter. 

Do you prefer milk chocolate or dark chocolate?

----------


## Dovah

Milk chocolate but dark chocolate isn't bad either.

Will you play overwatch?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I will not.

I've been avoiding The Facebook since 2005... but a friend insists that joining will expose my music to a much larger audience...

Should I join The Facebook?

----------


## Dovah

No. If you want to expose your music to a wider audience I think forums would be a lot better. I haven't used facebook in years so it might be better now but it was pretty terrible last time I used it.  :Stick Out Tongue:  (like 2009.)

How many monitors do you have?

----------


## Confucius

One laptop monitor one 1080p monitor plugged in. I only use one at a time though. I used to have two monitors with my desktop one 1440p and it was great. 

How much do you exercise each day?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I don't do organized exercise (like go to a gym, or jog at a certain time, things like that).
I'm naturally energetic though. For instance, when my alarm goes off, I'm out of bed and switching it off within 5 seconds...and it is on the other side of the room.
I also power-walk just about everywhere. My average gait is twice the speed of normal people. I take all stairs two-at-a-time.
I'm just generally always moving... and blessed with an unusually high metabolism... 
And I like to repeat myself.  :Wink: 

How many vinyl records do you own?

----------


## Dovah

I think We used to own 2 but we lost them when we moved.

Do you have Legion Beta?

----------


## WizardTrokair

No Legion. I don't have WoW installed on my computer in any form. Although I did reset my account info the other day and put an authenticator on it, due to someone trying to break in. Got to protect the Wizard!

Do you like funk music (like James Brown, or George Clinton)?

----------


## Dovah

I like pretty much any music. However, what music I'm listening to usually depends on the situation. For example, If I'm playing Doom I won't be listening to classical music. 

Do you watch any Twitch streamers? If so, which ones?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I don't watch any Twitch streamers. I don't really have an interest in watching someone else play video games... unless it is some nostalgic or innovative WoW exploration, of course.  :Wink: 

Will you be playing (or are you playing) the new Doom game?

----------


## Dovah

I played the beta which was just the multiplayer and didn't like it at all. I've heard the story mode is much better but I'm not sure if it is worth $60.

Is Doom's story mode worth $60?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Yes. The Doom story mode will likely be a story you remember experiencing years from now. Quality is remembered long after price is forgotten.

Do you believe in ghosts, in the sense of them being spirits of dead people haunting this earth?

----------


## Dovah

I do not.

Should I order a GTX 1080 on the 18th or should I wait for the GTX 1070 to come out? (Currently have an R9 200, 2gigs vram..)

----------


## WizardTrokair

I don't know what any of that means. If you can wait... wait.... If you're impatient, go for the more immediate choice!

Do you have any plans for the weekend?

----------


## Dovah

Nope.

What's for lunch?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Good question! Turns to wife... "hey... what's for lunch?".
She doesn't know. I'll suggest sammiches. I want a sammich.
Yes! There is enough to make me a ham & cheese sandwich w/ mayo. Woohoo!
This is my lunch today.


I'm going to release 12 DJ mixes, all at one time...the mixes will be 12 different styles:

80's music
Afrobeat
Beatdown Slow Jams
Deep House
Detroit House/Techno
Disco
Funk
Jazz
Nu-Disco
Reggae
Soul
Techno

If you had to listen to just one of these mixes, which one would you check out?

----------


## Dovah

Detroit House /Techno.

Will you see the Warcraft movie?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Not in theaters... but I'll probably rent it at home at some point. I rarely if ever get to the movie theaters nowadays.

What is a song that you currently enjoy? 
(edit: it's been 5 days... like any song. Just name a song you like...)

----------


## Arctic.

I'm currently enjoying Atmosphere - Flicker.

Are you going on a vacation this summer? And if so, where are you going?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I probably won't go on vacation. It is tough to save the money and the time.


My big project is finally complete...
DJ mixes representing TWELVE different styles of music. 

https://m.mixcloud.com/SofaKingFrantic/ 

Will you listen to one of them and let me know what you think?

----------


## Delta_

Wizard your music sounds awesome! Good job.

How often per month do you eat pizza?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Probably two or three times a month... but that is only eating the left-over slices my kids don't eat.
I tend not to eat pizza as a meal, more of a snack.

What is (was) for lunch today?

----------


## Dovah

Leftover country fried steak and hashbrowns which I had for breakfast

What's your favorite zone in WoW?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Such a tough question! I honestly don't think I could narrow it down to just one favorite. But while leveling it was definitely Duskwood. I still remember how creepy that area was, and how I really enjoyed one of the longer questline stories that ended up in the graveyard in that zone. Also a huge fan of Southshore.

What is your favorite place to vacation?

----------


## Hellscreamer

Somewhere near the nature, where i can be lonely and can feel calm.
I haven't been in so many outher countries than my own, somewhere to recommend?
I've been thinking about Scotland!

Which console do you prefer of these two..
PS1 or Nintendo 64?  :Smile:

----------


## WizardTrokair

I would have to say PS1, because I never owned a N64. Super Nintendo was as far as I ever got with NES consoles.  :Smile: 

What is the first gaming console you ever owned?

----------


## Dovah

Gamecube / Original Xbox / PS2. We moved into a apartment and the landlord gave us all 3 + a bunch of games for free. 

What do you put on your pizza?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I like most toppings. Plain cheese would be my go-to. I also like bacon. Onions, too. A good pineapple ham, or black olive can be fun. I'll eat pepperoni, but it is not my favorite and would be my last choice if I was choosing.

How many days until the weekend??

----------


## Dovah

Zero! I have tomorrow and the next day off.  :Big Grin: 

Are you playing Pokemon:GO?

----------


## WizardTrokair

No, but I know of people that are. Wild concept, interesting to watch it unfold, like a social experiment.

Are you on SnapChat?

----------


## Dovah

Nope. I don't have very many phone apps. Just Youtube, twitch, and my authenticators.

Do you watch Twitch streams?

----------


## OotHE

Turkey Bacon or Pork Bacon?

Whole Bacon or Lean Bacon?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Nacho, you need to answer the previous question before posing your own question!
No, I do not watch Twitch streams. Pork Bacon. Whole Bacon.

Have you played the Doors game where you choose between Bacon or Death?

----------


## Hellscreamer

I'm afraid i haven't but sounds fun =P
Might give it a go

Which planet other then Earth would you want to live in?

----------


## Cerberus314

Would have to be Mars, couldn't resist pranking nasa so hard with the rovers.

Why do you feel the need to cheat on games, why not just play them as designed? (i ask myself this every time)

----------


## WizardTrokair

I do not cheat on games. I mainly play them as-designed (except for WoW).
(with WoW I looked beyond the borders... always for curiosity, never for cheating)

Peanut butter..... with Jelly, or with Marshmallow Fluff?

----------


## Confucius

When I was younger I used to eat peanut butter with marshmallow fluff all the time. I haven't had that in a long time, I prefer peanut butter with honey now anyway. 

Coke zero or diet coke?

----------


## Dovah

Ice Water.

(but if I had to choose I'd choose coke zero just because I've never had it before.)

Do you like the "water enhancer" things they sell at the store?

Stuff like this:

----------


## WizardTrokair

Not sure...never had it. 

Why not just buy water that is already flavored?

----------


## Confucius

Mio is cheaper for the amount of flavored water you get. 

How often do you shave?

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

I shave on a weekly basis.

Whats a location you've always dreamed of going to?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Amsterdam.

Do you eat breakfast, lunch and dinner most days?

----------


## MurderBurger

No, often I don't eat before dinner. 
Dog or cat?

----------


## CreeperDeath

Cat for sure, like dogs but not as much as cats.

Would anyone be interested in hearing a big exploit that has been fixed and not known to OC ?

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> Cat for sure, like dogs but not as much as cats.
> 
> Would anyone be interested in hearing a big exploit that has been fixed and not known to OC ?


Yes (always good to see and hear new things)

Two girls one cup? or meatspin?

----------


## Sychotix

> Yes (always good to see and hear new things)
> 
> Two girls one cup? or meatspin?


Either. Bustin makes me feel good.

What else makes you feel good?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Music... specifically dance music recorded on vinyl records.

Do you own any vinyl records?

----------


## Annaisha

> Music... specifically dance music recorded on vinyl records.
> 
> Do you own any vinyl records?


No I don't think I were born when these were used. I'm from 1990.

What's the most embarrassing thing -or moment that has ever happened in your life?

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

> No I don't think I were born when these were used. I'm from 1990.
> 
> What's the most embarrassing thing -or moment that has ever happened in your life?


I decided to dance (alone) at a party in middle school that I wasnt even supposed to be invited to.

What time is it?

----------


## phantom325

> I decided to dance (alone) at a party in middle school that I wasnt even supposed to be invited to.
> 
> What time is it?


Hammertime. Also 5 o'clock somewhere.

Turtle nation or Panda nation?

----------


## MurderBurger

> Hammertime. Also 5 o'clock somewhere.
> 
> Turtle nation or Panda nation?


Turtle nation.

If you could travel somewhere right now, where would you go?

----------


## Confucius

Svalbard. 

What temperature is it outside?

----------


## Maccer

> Svalbard. 
> 
> What temperature is it outside?


16 C / 61 F

How often do you drink?

----------


## TheEnglishGuy

8 days a week

Whats your most favorite brand of liquor

----------


## Maccer

Pelinkovac - Wikipedia

What's the last song you listened to on youtube?

----------


## Arkanid

Shakta & Moonweed - Micronesia - YouTube


Where is some place that you have always wanted to live?

----------


## Madlogs

huh, longest for sure

----------


## Augury13

> Shakta & Moonweed - Micronesia - YouTube
> 
> 
> Where is some place that you have always wanted to live?


Finland. 

What is your favorite type of cereal?

----------


## Confucius

Panda puffs

Were you shocked that trump won?

----------


## Elanon GOLD

> Panda puffs
> 
> Were you shocked that trump won?


Yes

What is you're fac muscle car?

----------


## deckdecker

Dodge

Will start the 3rd world war becouse of trump?

----------


## hackerlol

I have no question to ask. I just wanted to share this with the world. 
Now there will be no more wars.

----------


## Annaisha

> I have no question to ask. I just wanted to share this with the world. 
> Now there will be no more wars.


Those legs look nice, but they'd look better shaven, or better, epilate for the extra pain pleasure and smoothness. Epilating becomes painless after a couple of times, though. I used to do it before decided to go with laser therapy; permanent hair removal - everywhere. Nothing to shave or epilate anymore! Except my eyebrows.

Q to the next poster: Are you sick / ill? It's the time of the year.

----------


## WizardTrokair

I am not ill. I rarely get sick, which is strange because my wife and kids are sick all the time.

What is the most you ever spent on something musically related (concert, instrument, record, equipment)... and what was it that you bought?

----------


## Confucius

$1099 on my tesla t1 2nd gen, but they are on sale now for $879 so I'm returning them and rebuying them haha. 

Did you get any good deals this week?

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> $1099 on my tesla t1 2nd gen, but they are on sale now for $879 so I'm returning them and rebuying them haha. 
> 
> Did you get any good deals this week?


got a keyboard, headset, mouse, and mouse mat for 200gbp (should have been 400)

who do you dislike the most on this website? and why?

----------


## Annaisha

KuRIoS, for being mean to me in PM's about Zygor updates!

Your coffee in the morning, decaffeinated or a good strong unhealthy daily portion of caffeine?

----------


## Confucius

I drink lots of caffeinated coffee. 

What's the last movie you saw?

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

just watched Deadpool for like the 50th time lol

What keeps you interested on OwneCore? ( what makes you come back and check on the site )

----------


## Babawanga

> just watched Deadpool for like the 50th time lol


thats hardcore, i tried once but coudnt last to the end, stopped after 30mins

----------


## HunterHero

> just watched Deadpool for like the 50th time lol
> 
> What keeps you interested on OwneCore? ( what makes you come back and check on the site )


Hacker and smitten makes me come back <3 

Would you rather have to sing Sexyback by Justin Timberlake whenever you get an ********, or sing Africa by Toto whenever you see a black person?

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> Hacker and smitten makes me come back <3 
> 
> Would you rather have to sing Sexyback by Justin Timberlake whenever you get an ********, or sing Africa by Toto whenever you see a black person?


Sexual back by Justin timberlake.. 

Would you rather be a necrophiliac or a sheep shagger

:gusta:

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## [Soul Eater]

necrophiliac, dead girls cant say no :gusta:

Imagine, a situation, where your whole family and yourself are locked up in room that can not be penetrated from the inside. You can't contact the outside world. The last person that remains alive can leave the room. Would you be able to kill your family to achieve that goal?

----------


## Dante

> necrophiliac, dead girls cant say no :gusta:
> 
> Imagine, a situation, where your whole family and yourself are locked up in room that can not be penetrated from the inside. You can't contact the outside world. The last person that remains alive can leave the room. Would you be able to kill your family to achieve that goal?


Hey, kill or be killed. 

How did you first hear about Ownedcore?

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

google search for the Zygor guides  :Big Grin:  lel

Would you rather, put your hand in a tank with Piranhas, or get your foot stuck under a running lawn mower?

----------


## Confucius

Those piranhas won't know what hit them! >=) 

How fast in mph can you run?

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> Those piranhas won't know what hit them! >=) 
> 
> How fast in mph can you run?


never measured how fast i run... probs cos i dont like running  :Big Grin: 

would you rather watch your parents having sex for the rest of your life, or join in once ?

----------


## hackerlol

> never measured how fast i run... probs cos i dont like running 
> 
> would you rather watch your parents having sex for the rest of your life, or join in once ?


I would take the hidden third option of neither.

What picture did pervert Eryxon link on my Visitors page before taking it down?

----------


## HunterHero

> I would take the hidden third option of neither.
> 
> What picture did pervert Eryxon link on my Visitors page before taking it down?


It was a picture of maclone licking a poster on his wall with you as the motif.

Would you rather go to an xfactor audition or bungee jump off a cliff?

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

bungee jump off a cliff


Would you rather, bite off your own thumb or chop off your big toe?

----------


## TheEnglishGuy

> bungee jump off a cliff
> 
> 
> Would you rather, bite off your own thumb or chop off your big toe?


Chop off my big toe, my hands and fingers are way more important to have.

What's your most favorite dish to eat

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

> Chop off my big toe, my hands and fingers are way more important to have.
> 
> What's your most favorite dish to eat


Sausage pizza.

If you had to remove a color from existence, what color would it be?

----------


## jaczar

it would be blue because i work for best buy

if you had to choose to be a dog or a cat what would you be

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

dog, mans best friend!

Would you rather bang your mother in your girlfriend's body, or bang your girlfriend in your mother's body?

----------


## Dovah

Jokes on you I'm too socially awkward to have a gf!



Do you like eggnog?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Yes, I like eggnog.

Have you finished your holiday shopping?

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> Yes, I like eggnog.
> 
> Have you finished your holiday shopping?


yup sure have!

whats the 1 thing you hope to get this year?

----------


## Ko1n!

> yup sure have!
> 
> whats the 1 thing you hope to get this year?


2016's new years goal.

Batman or superman?

----------


## Confucius

I like batman comics more, they have been pretty good lately. 

What's your favorite ongoing comic right now?

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> I like batman comics more, they have been pretty good lately. 
> 
> What's your favorite ongoing comic right now?


Been reading the old flash comic's recently dunno if that counts? Not to sure if there still going? 

What's the most centimental thing in your life?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ko1n!

Life itself

Halloween or Christmas?

----------


## Dante

> Life itself
> 
> Halloween or Christmas?


Christmas of course! It's the best holiday of them all!

If you were reborn as an animal, which species?

----------


## HunterHero

> Christmas of course! It's the best holiday of them all!
> 
> If you were reborn as an animal, which species?


Shit that's a tough one. It'll probably be a bird of paradise because they're so damn interesting and beautiful. So many different subspecies with different colors and way of mating rituals. Some dance and show their colors. Some build nests and some make a freaking dance stage where they clear out all of leaves and sticks on the ground in a meters diameter, and then they show their green colors. Or maybe I'd be a long haired dachshund.

What's your favorite episode from your favorite tv show, and why?

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

> What's your favorite episode from your favorite tv show, and why?


Episode 25 of Attack on Titan (The Japanese subbed one, not english dubbed). Because ***spoilers******spoilers******spoilers*** Eren's rage mode was awesome ***spoilers******spoilers******spoilers***

Where are you right now?

----------


## Confucius

At home. 

What's the last book you've read?

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

> At home. 
> 
> What's the last book you've read?


1818 Frankenstein by Mary Shelley for school

Whats the longest you've ever gone without gaming?

----------


## Confucius

Since I first started gaming? Half a year probably maybe a it longer than that when I lost mind to psychosis. 

What's your favorite type of doughnut?

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

> Since I first started gaming? Half a year probably maybe a it longer than that when I lost mind to psychosis. 
> 
> What's your favorite type of doughnut?


I'm sorry to hear of that, and I'm glad you've gotten over it.

As for doughnuts, I really really love Boston Cremes, but rarely eat them because my subconscious would kill me for eating something so bad.

What are your new year resolution(s)? and (bonus question!) will you stick to them?

----------


## Yawnstar

Any fans of Parkway Drive? Personally think they are a shit hot performance live, crazy!

Parkway Drive LIVE Sonisphere - Deliver Me, Home Is For The Heartless, Idols and Anchors - 1080p - YouTube

----------


## Confucius

> I'm sorry to hear of that, and I'm glad you've gotten over it.
> 
> As for doughnuts, I really really love Boston Cremes, but rarely eat them because my subconscious would kill me for eating something so bad.
> 
> What are your new year resolution(s)? and (bonus question!) will you stick to them?


Get driver license and move into new apartment and return to my college, going through with them so far. 

Will you join triple nine society with me? What is TNS?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I will not, I has not the smarts.

Do your parents own any vinyl records that they have stashed somewhere (attic, basement?)?

----------


## Confucius

Nope, they do have some cassette tapes though. Maybe my grandparents have some. 

Discord or skype?

----------


## Smitten

I prefer Skype, but everyone is using Discord these days so I have to use that now  :Frown: 

What do you hope to achieve in 2017?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I hope to achieve total consciousness. Gunga galunga.

What is for lunch?

----------


## artemarkantos

mashed potatoes with meatballs :gusta:

Heropower: Improved reaction that depends on the *heartbeat* *OR* Quick scan of the current situation and further actions depending on the volume of sounds around you? (*Music*,noise etc)

----------


## Burst44

what is this?

----------


## Burst44

no what is this?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I do not know what this is.

Are your parents divorced?

----------


## canaadriane

no.

are you a virgin?

----------


## hackerlol

no.

I get laid all the time. you?

----------


## Dante

> no.
> 
> I get laid all the time. you?


no

what's the most beautiul name you can think of

----------


## CreativeXtent

> no
> 
> what's the most beautiul name you can think of


Epsilon, what what in the butt?

----------


## Confucius

Epsilon-delta proof, something that math professors and math students both like to suggest is much harder than it actually is. 

Twizzlers or red-vines?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Either / or... I would eat either, and don't have a preference.

Have you missed me?

----------


## Confucius

Yes, no one even replies here anymore. 

Do you procrastinate?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> Yes, no one even replies here anymore. 
> 
> Do you procrastinate?


I think everyone is guilty of this charge!

What was the first comment you posted in this thread?

----------


## Confucius

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/news...ml#post2134560 (Longest OwnedCore thread)

Do you like Chili?

----------


## Harambeqt

I like chili. 

--
Putin or Trump as leader of the world?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Trump, baby...Can't build it all up until we burn it all down. :twisted:

Do you like jazz?

----------


## Confucius

Yes, I like Miles Davis best for jazz. 

Favorite band of the 80s?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> Yes, I like Miles Davis best for jazz. 
> 
> Favorite band of the 80s?


Definitely Abba (lol idk any others really)

What's 2+2 -1?

----------


## WizardTrokair

I think it is 3, but math has funny rules. I probably should have let Confucius answer that one, ha!

Can you get down to the TB Funk - Free Blow (dub version)?

T.B. Funk - Free Blow (Dub Version) 1983 - YouTube

----------


## artemarkantos

> Can you get down to the TB Funk - Free Blow (dub version)?


Funk na veia﻿

Hello darkness, my old friend?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> Funk na veia﻿
> 
> Hello darkness, my old friend?


No, my name is Jeff.

Llama. Whats the first word that came into your head?

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

> No, my name is Jeff.
> 
> Llama. Whats the first word that came into your head?


Panda :gusta: ?

Brownian particle motion or Newton Binomial?

----------


## Confucius

I use Newton Binomial a lot, so that. 

{} or  or Ø?

----------


## artemarkantos

> I use Newton Binomial a lot, so that. 
> 
> {} or  or Ø?


i think ♂ better

Hercules or Heracles?

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

Hercules ofc.

Back-to-back?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Only if they're experienced selectors. Like Scruff & MCDE perhaps. There has to be chemistry with a proper B2B.

Digital or analog?

----------


## CAKEBOOST

We live in an analog world.

Apart from or except for?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Except for. But I could see the argument for the other.

Why post in this thread?

----------


## aramina

To make it longer!

What's your favorite movie?

----------


## Yawnstar

Pulp Fiction hands down

----------


## aramina

Since there was no new question asked, I'll give my favorite movie and ask the new question:

Favorite movie for me is quite hard to decide, but 'The Silence of the Lambs' is an absolute topmovie  :Smile: 

New question: Crazy plans for this weekend?

----------


## WizardTrokair

Nothing crazy, just visit my daughter.

Do you have any children?

----------


## aramina

Not that I know of  :Big Grin: 

Cats or dogs?

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

Sixty-something hours. I guess it was 63, couldn't really tell at the moment haha.
RTS or TBS?

----------


## Hazzbazzy

RTS! Stronghold 2 all the way baby.

Are we there yet?

----------


## artemarkantos

Almost there Elon Musk, almost there

Eshkeri or Esskeetit?

----------


## Khorium

Eshkimo, because if I told you the answer to that one, your head would explode.

The better way to level to 120:
Collecting herbs and mines?, or killing the same mobs day in and day out?

----------


## aramina

Herbs and mines for certain! ($$$$$$)

Rum or wodka?

----------


## Confucius

I drink rum alone but wouldn't drink vodka alone. 

What phone do you have?

----------


## hackerlol

LG G6
I find Justin Trudeau to be a very nice looking man. Who do you think is a nice looking man?

----------


## EldoradoGG

Arnold Schwarzenegger.

What's your favorite childhood game you've played?

----------


## Dejan

1.Medal of Honor Allied Assault (was the very first game i actually played thats not completely garabge  :Big Grin: ) First & Favorite
2. Neighbours from Hell


Whats your favorite song?

----------


## artemarkantos

metallica - nothing else matters

Can you smell what The Rock is cooking?

----------


## Confucius

The rock sucks now.

Why has this thread been dead for over a year?

----------


## qop1832

Maybe everyone forgot?
Wife or mistress?

----------


## Yawnstar



----------

